#lubuntu 2011-08-22
<zkriesse> phillw: You 'round mate?
<Unit193> He currently had /away set if that means anything
<zkriesse> Yeah means he's probably out or sleepin
<Ahmcuk> !build
<ubot5> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ubuntu_> I am pissed off :(
<ubuntu_> Spent last day and today but could not install lubuntu
<ubuntu_> on 1MB DSL speed I downloaded lubuntu several times, MD5 sum is also ok but during installation it give file copy error
<ubuntu_> tried on my two systems, my friend also tried on his computer but same problem
<ubuntu_> i wonder how other people got installed lubuntu in their systems
<ubuntu_> my mouse pointer is left to right
<jmarsden> ubuntu_: Can you boot from the CD?  If so, does it pass the Test the CD" menu item test
<ubuntu_> I tried with both cd's usb, cannot boot from CD it goes to command line. Didn't try test the cd
<jmarsden> Try it :)
<ubuntu_> what will that do? i will have to burn cd again
<jmarsden> No.  If the md5sum of the downloaded .iso file is good, then you need to check if the image on the CD is also good....
<jmarsden> The kind of error you are seeing sounds like a hardware issue of some sort, we need to find out where the problem is.
<ubuntu_> these troubles with me never happened on same cd, same image burner. with linux mint, ubuntu, mint lxde blah blah
<ubuntu_> sure i will be happy to give details
<ubuntu_> so that lubuntu can fix the problem
<jmarsden> OK, so it must be Lubuntu hates you :)   I am an Lubuntu developer trying to help you.  Please run the test mentu item and tell me what it says.
<ubuntu_> my one another feedback is please add IRC lubuntu channel details on front pages, It was really hard to find about lubuntu IRC channel
<ubuntu_> ok
<jmarsden> Which web page or pages do you think we should add info about the IRC channel to?
<ubuntu_> on lubuntu.net main site
<ubuntu_> i found it from wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ContactUs
<jmarsden> Ah, OK.  lubuntu.net is ... not really the main site, in some ways.  http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu is the main Lubuntu web page.
<ubuntu_> :O really
<jmarsden> All the pages at ubuntu.com about Lubuntu have the "Contact Us" link.
<jmarsden> Or should have.
<ubuntu_> lubuntu.net isn't official site? :O
<jmarsden> Call it historical accident.  It is owned by someone who used to be a lot more active in Lubuntu than he has been recently.
<ubuntu_> what are official links to dowload lubuntu iso?
<ubuntu_> download*
<jmarsden> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<jmarsden> The /topic of this channel has a shortedn URL to that, too.
<ubuntu_> yes i am downloading from these tried both .iso mirrors and tired torrent too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<jmarsden> If you type /topic here, you will see that none of the links in the topic point to lubuntu.net :)
<ubuntu_> wow thanks
<jmarsden> By why are you redownloading... I asked you to boot from a CD and run the test menu item... ?
<ubuntu_> yes i am going to test cd was download screenshot to show you a screenshot
<jmarsden> OK.
<ubuntu_> this happens to me from cd, usb during installation http://imagebin.org/169046
<jmarsden> Wow, interesting ubiquity bug you are seeing there.
<jmarsden> Let's test the CD and then look at that some more.
<ubuntu_> ok i am going to reboot brb
<jmarsden> Hmmm: "<ubuntu_> ok i am going to reboot brb "   was 40 minutes ago...
<Unit193> Well, assuming he isn't using vista, he should have been back :/
<jmarsden> Yes... I'm going to give him about another 20 minutes and then go AFK myself.
<bioterror> vista boots rather fast!
<ValentineX> jmarsden: ping
<jmarsden> ValentineX: I'm here, but I shouldn't be, it is approaching 3am...
<ValentineX> oh I am Aaqil, do you remember I was here before telling you about my Lubuntu installation problem
<ValentineX> what is your google plus ID, I would be happy to add you :)
<jmarsden> I don't do all the "social" stuff; email and IRC is plenty to keep me busy :)
<ValentineX> I checked CD for defects and it said cd is ok
<jmarsden> Ah, you were ubuntu_ before, not Aaqil
<ValentineX> oh sorry :D
<jmarsden> OK, so it is most likely something "different" about your PC, perhaps disk size or partitioning or something?  Is there anything unusual about the machine you are installing Lubuntu onto?
<ValentineX> CD is ok, but still same installation problems
<jmarsden> Well, at least you can stop redownloading the image now :)
<ValentineX> i dont think so ..... I think problem is with lubuntu installer ... because I install linux mint LXDE, mint gnome, ubuntu, xubuntu on my same machine without any problems
<jmarsden> The Lubuntu installer works on many many machines, and this is the first time I have heard of the issue.  So yes, there is probably some issue in ubiquity and how it handles doing Lubuntu installs on your hardware...
<ValentineX> and my friend with AMD dual core is also facing same problem. Mine is intel 945 board
<jmarsden> I've pesonally done tens of Lubuntu installs and never seen that issue... so while I accept there is an issue there, there is likely to be something about the way you are doing the install or the machine(s) being installed onto that is triggering it.
<jmarsden> During the install, what non-default things are you choosing?
<jmarsden> Are you using an unusual language or keyboard?
<ValentineX> I choose manual partitions ... no internet connection ... normal USA keyboard settings
<jmarsden> If you let it auto partition does it make any difference?
<ValentineX> yes, because I am installing it with windows xp dual boot
<jmarsden> Aha!  That is the "unusual" thing about your install, then.  All the ones I have done have been on dedicated PCs or else in virtual machines.
<jmarsden> Is your friend with the AMD also doing dual-boot?
<ValentineX> yes
<jmarsden> OK.  Do you happen to have a spare old hard drive, one that you could temporarily use instead of the "real" hard drive, and test an install using the whole drive and automatic partitioning?
<ValentineX> cant do this I do not play with hardwares or I mess things
<jmarsden> Ah... OK :)
<jmarsden> I don't have any more immediate suggestions for you to try, but thanks for letting us know about the issue.  I'll see if I can test a dual boot install later this week (I have a Windows-free home, but do use Windows at work...)
<jmarsden> You might want to join the lubuntu-desktop mailing list and ask there in case anyone else has seen this kind of problem with Lubuntu.
<ValentineX> Thanks, my intention to come here was to report the problem to make Lubuntu better
<ValentineX> ok
<jmarsden> OK, sounds good.  Now I need to sleep ... goodnight :)
<ValentineX> gnite
<gigenieks> Hi all,
<gigenieks> guys need help we cannot install Lubuntu tried:
<gigenieks> 1) LiveCD
<gigenieks> 2) Alternate install
<gigenieks> 3) Minimal CD install
<gigenieks> all failed
<bioterror> fails on what?
<Gross> hello
<Gross> i need help
<Gross> I looked on internet but still havent find solution
<bioterror> Gross, that doesnt tell us much
<Gross> well
<Gross> PCMan and trash
<Gross> in lubuntu 11.04
<Gross> ofc there is not one
<Gross> and I want it :)
<bioterror> you mean like trash on desktop or what?
<Gross> yes
<bioterror> it doesnt work
<Gross> I know that PCMan deleted files instantly
<Gross> thanx anyway byw
<Gross> bye
<japan> can somebody help me about adding my language on keyborad
<bioterror> was it  /etc/default/keyboard
<bioterror> XKBLAYOUT="us" or what ever you want it to be
<bioterror> I dont have buntu machine near me now
<bioterror> someone could confirm this for me
<avelldiroll> bioterror: i confirm, that should do the trick
<japan> i am cumming on dead bird
<bioterror> we all have our faults
<japan> when i see dead bird , i fill erection
<bioterror> and now you can behave
<gigenieks> How about my issue?
<bioterror> gigenieks, what about it? you have not told us any information about your failure
<bioterror> I cant see your problem from here
<gigenieks> I will do something better -->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11175726#post11175726
<bioterror> how you can have a 900MHz Celeron and graphics card from the stone age?-)
<gigenieks> I don't have. My friend somehow has. :D
<bioterror> and about that minimal install
<bioterror> he cannot install it at all?
<gigenieks> I explained everything in that thread; did you read it?
<gigenieks> nothing happened
<gigenieks> we waited like 20min
<bioterror> is that RAM okay? you've run memtest?
<gigenieks> when he clicked "Command Line Install" - there blinked some text in top left corner it was like shrinked together (at least he explained it that way to me), so it was not readable. And then it dissappeared and nothing happened for 20minutes....
<gigenieks> bioterror: he installed on that PC XP SP2 - no problems
<bioterror> if nothing is wrong with it and the Xorg supports that display, then check out the boot parameters for kernel
<gigenieks> "check boot parameters" - I don't have a clue what to check or how to do it.. and if I did know - I wouldn't know what commands to type. And I know all above I would have to explain it to my friend over skype. And friend havent used Linux at all!!!
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Kernel%20Options
<bioterror> you may want to xforcevse too
<bioterror> xforcevesa
<bioterror> but start without acpi and apic's
<bioterror> could do the trick
<bioterror> if you dont have anything better to do, go see your friend and have some nice GNU/Linux time together
<gigenieks> Can you post exactly what should I (he) do in forums, so others could give input, and maybe fix same problem?
<gigenieks> I would really appreacitate
<bioterror> nope, I'm already 15mins late and I should be leaving my work
<bioterror> as my parents in laws returns from holiday and my wife and kids are waiting
<bioterror> you can try those out and then post if you had it working ;)
<bioterror> I dont like ubuntuforums as it's full of "BEAN HUNTERS"
<bioterror> you post something and right after that comes someone and rephrases your lines as his owns
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> are lubuntu up to date on VLC ?
<silverarrow> I suspect there are some codecs missing, it doesn't play youtube anymore
<bioterror> youtube is played with flash
<bioterror> or with html5
<bioterror> as chromium can handle that
<silverarrow> I know, but for downloaded youtube videos then?
<silverarrow> I used to be able to open youtube flash streams and play fine too
<bioterror> was it 1.1.11 the latest VLC
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> they might have changed something in youtube
<silverarrow> maybe, I have 1.1.9 The Luggage, but in linux the version number is always different
<bioterror> my vlc player disappeared :D
<bioterror> I inserted youtube url for stream
<silverarrow> involuntarily ?
<bioterror> yes, it crashed :D
<silverarrow> yes, that used to work fine
<silverarrow> mine doesn't, but will not play youtube any more
<bioterror> crashes
<silverarrow> is lubuntu up to date with latest vlc ?
<bioterror> now I'm off, laters
<silverarrow> have a fine day
<silverarrow> or evening I suppose
<bioterror> my worklaptop has 1.1.11
<bioterror> ;)
<bioterror> on windows and it crashes, tried twice
<silverarrow> weird
<silverarrow> maybe some kind of issue
<silverarrow> the videolan guys are usually quick at responding to flaws
<silverarrow> ubuntu updates are often delayed
<silverarrow> like, new versions doesn't apply until next version of ubuntu
<silverarrow> latest VLC works fine in old windows xp
<silverarrow> I checked
<silverarrow> any thoughts ?
<bhm> silverarrow: Is this what you are looking for?
<bhm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896757
<silverarrow> Oneiric Ocelot
<silverarrow> bhm, it's abit old though, 2008, and mine has played fine for ages
<silverarrow> and not quite the same issue
<bhm> ok sorry
<silverarrow> it's all right, worth a shot
<silverarrow> bhm, what if i removed lubuntu vlc, (installed form package manager) and get the one from their site?
<bhm> v 1.1.11 ?
<silverarrow> yes
<silverarrow> it seems I have 1.1.09
<bhm> :-)
<silverarrow> which is a bit silly, cause I installed not that long a go, like a week
<bhm> well your install package might be a bit outdated. Maybe ubuntu software centre will fix that soon
<bhm> have you checked the lib's?
<silverarrow> yes, maybe I should just wait a week or so and see
<bhm> try:
<bhm> sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<bhm> then: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<bhm> and restart vlc
<bhm> Does it help?
<silverarrow> It seemed I already had the lib package
<bhm> good
<bhm> I just found VLC guys on IRC on irc.videolan.org #videolan give them a buzz
<bhm> :-)
<silverarrow> vlc plays sound, but no picture
<silverarrow> cool
<silverarrow> thanks
<bhm> Ur Welcome
<silverarrow> does anyone know minitube?
<silverarrow> is the gnome player project under development, or more like a finished product ?
<silverarrow> anyone using the terminal window for updates?
<silverarrow> how do you do updates from windows
<silverarrow> I have been googeling commands
<silverarrow> ?
<silverarrow> any clever lubuntu users here?
<silverarrow> half clever?
<silverarrow> not so clever but enthusiastic ?
<silverarrow> ;-)
<silverarrow> any random geek from the street
<silverarrow> bioterror?
<bioterror> what
<bioterror> I've got intense discussion about ouman eh-203!
<silverarrow> just be intense, maybe another time then ;- )
<bioterror> !ssh | silverarrow
<ubot5> silverarrow: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<silverarrow> anyone good with terminal window?
<silverarrow> and ppa
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror, nice help to japan LOL
<Shvelo> Hey
<Shvelo> Installing Lubuntu on Virtualbox
<Shvelo> any guide on setting up a web server?
<Shvelo> anyone here?
<bioterror> that was guy in hurry
<Unit193> Yep
<Unit193> And Lubuntu server? lubuntu-core would be better, but still not the best
<bioterror> nothing wrong in running web server
<bioterror> as OS X comes with apache, so does OpenBSD
<Unit193> Eh, I guess I do have lighthttpd installed
<bioterror> lighttpd <3
<Unit193> It's not used for much, that's for sure... (Moved to offtopic)
<KM0201> how can you make pcman show thumbnails of files on remote filesystems?
<bioterror> gvfs should enable that feature
<KM0201> nautilus does, but the idea of installing nautilus for that is kinda silly.
<KM0201> gvfs?
<KM0201> gvs is installed.
<bioterror> KM0201, thunar does that too
<bioterror> and I'm sure pcmanfm can do it also
<KM0201> bioterror: i tried thunar, not working there either
<KM0201> just for grins, i installed nautilus, and thumbnails is working there, as i suspected
<bioterror> KM0201, that's too easy =D
<KM0201> bioterror: i know, and i'd rather not to do that.
<bioterror> KM0201, did you use ssh:// or smb://?
<KM0201> but i guess the question becomes, why doesn't pcmanfm have an option for thumbnails
<KM0201> bioterror: smb
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> try ssh://
<KM0201> nope
<leszek> hi
<KM0201> any other ideas bioterror ?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> edit > preferences > Display
<bioterror> there's Only show thumbnails for local files
<bioterror> uncheck that box
<bioterror> and adjust filesize big enough
<KM0201> son of a.... i can't believe i missed that
<bioterror> yeah
<KM0201> that didn't work either though
<bioterror> yes it works
<KM0201> well wait, it didn't save the change for some reason, hang on
<bioterror> put the size to 12MB and go to pictures folder
<KM0201> i did that.
<KM0201> it doesn't seem to save the changes.
<KM0201> ok, now it saved the changes,
<KM0201> lemme see if it worked.
<KM0201> okk..
<KM0201> its showing thumbnails for pics, but not for videos.
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> as I said, make that file size bigger
<KM0201> i did, i maxxed it out.
<KM0201> any other ideas?
<bhm> jmarsden?
<bhm> Guess you have to hit the right box..... grmbl...
<silverarrow> anyone clever with minitube?
<silverarrow> really bad idea the minitube alternative, impissilble to upgrade
<silverarrow> impossible*
<lunasspecto> If any of the Lubuntu developers are around, I'd just like to say I've just switched from vanilla Ubuntu to Lubuntu, and I'm extremely satisfied. Thanks!
<silverarrow> I did the same, Ubuntu and Totem really wore down my system
<silverarrow> lunasspectro, considerably lighter
<silverarrow> though Ubuntu should run with normal specs, but was way slower than Windows 7 here
<KM0201> ubuntu was slower than 7?
<KM0201> had to be 11.04
<bioterror> only on slow hardware! ;D
<silverarrow> yes, ubuntu 11.04
<silverarrow> yeah, maybe not the best computer, but still 1,6 GHz processor
<silverarrow> Ubuntu will not go on my newer HP,
<silverarrow> the bootable live CD sort of will not boot
<silverarrow> it halts before the boot up menue even
<bioterror> I have couple of HP Compaq 8200 Elite's behind my back at work
<silverarrow> like inbuilt Ubuntu inhibitor
<bioterror> wish I had time to play around with them
<silverarrow> Puppy linux goes on the HP just fine
<silverarrow> might be driver issues too, making ubuntu run slow
<silverarrow> windows 7, isn't that miraculously light and fast is it?
<silverarrow> does anyone know how to add ppa for minitube?
<silverarrow> I am having trouble
<bioterror> you have guide on the ppa site
<silverarrow> yes, I tried at least two guides googeling
<silverarrow> *found googeling
<pAt_> silverarrow: try Debian with LXDE, way faster then Lubuntu. I use it on my 1.6 Ghz Laptop. On my desktop, dual core Athlon, I use Ubuntu with LXDE
<silverarrow> lubuntu runs fast here tough, on minimal computer
<silverarrow> well, fast enough
<silverarrow> ubuntu is like dipped in syrup
<pAt_> Ubuntu with Gnome or Unity is a blowed Cow :D
<pAt_> But even Ubuntu with LXDE alocates about 230 MBs after just starting it. Debian LXDE just needs 80 MB after start
<silverarrow> maybe I should try debian then, but doesn't it very fast add to consumption when I add software?
<silverarrow> pAt, I wonder why ubuntu has grown that big then
<silverarrow> but I like ubuntu, when it runs fast
<pAt_> I also like Ubuntu, used it for years, but it is blowed up. Yes, it will add to consumption, but not as fast as Ubuntu. In total, it is much more responsive silverarrow.
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> right know lubuntu runs fine luckily
<silverarrow> though I have major trouble with ppa
<silverarrow> adding ppa and upgrading
<pAt_> if lubuntu runs fine, then don´t touch it :)
<pAt_> what problem with ppa?
<pAt_> sorry, g2g silverarrow, catch you later
<silverarrow> ppa for minitube
<silverarrow> see you pAt
<silverarrow> len, do you have any idea about adding ppa for minitube?
<silverarrow> for upgrade via terminal
<silverarrow> hi, mike
<phillw> silverarrow: any ppa can be added, as to what it does to your system in terms of what additional resources it requires, is down to the author and not the linux operating system you use.
<phillw> thankfully, any ppa can be easily removed, should it cause a problem :)
<phillw> gilir: there is some chatter on the forum area, which I can confirm in that the daily builds have vanished / access denied. Any ideas as to what the problem is? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/20110818/
<silverarrow> phillw, this ppa didn't come easy though
<phillw> silverarrow: if it goes 'bad' then use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers#PPA_management
<silverarrow> I am happy with all idiot proof "copy & paste" guides lol
<silverarrow> phillw, trouble is I downloaded a version from package manager, and it turns out it is 2 versions outdated, and youtube have done something
<phillw> adding an ppa, is about one the least painful methods of grabbing an app not in the repository, the advantage of using the repos is that there is some q.a. stuff done on them to get there. I've used ppa's not in the official repos and have been fine, others have borked really badly!
<silverarrow> it might have been easier if I installed directly via terminal or via homepage
<phillw> silverarrow: is that the download from you-tube via terminal?
<phillw> there is an extension for chromium at http://www.chromeextensions.org/music-videos-photos/download-youtube-videos-as-mp4-flv/ that covers you-tube, I've never used mini tube - so cannot advise. sorry :/
<phillw> silverarrow: Download Helper (previously only FFfox and one I use) is now available for Chromium :D
<phillw> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2011/03/new-chrome-extension-brings-support-for.html
<phillw> as an 'approved' extension, it should sit much happier than messing about with a ppa
<silverarrow> youtube-dl works fine though, but playing is fuzz after the latest youtube codec type changes
<phillw> silverarrow: Have a look at http://www.youtube.com/html5 Afterall, HTML5 is the future :)
<silverarrow> I need a break, maybe I shall find a fix tomorrow
#lubuntu 2011-08-23
<bonny> how do i update adobe flash player
<micahg> can I get someone in here to verify the gecko-mediaplayer in natty-proposed works? bug 798484
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 798484 in moon (Ubuntu Natty) "Tracking bug for Firefox 5 transition in Natty" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798484
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> I had major hassle with vlc yesterday, and for some reason it has reverted back to not working
<silverarrow> I installed nightlies, and it temporarily fixed the problem, but after reboot, it all sort of got lost
<silverarrow> any idea?
<fabio_> i need help
<KM0201> is there somewhere i can download Lubuntu 11.10?
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing
<KM0201> tx
<KM0201> this stupid ath9k problem is irritating me... hopefully 11.10 goes well..lol
<KM0201> if not, i'll probably downgrade to 10.10
<faaar> hi
<faaar> someone can help me?
<KM0201> man, little impatient
<fabioru> ciao
<KM0201> geez
<Pegasus_RPG> hello. I'm trying to install lubuntu on a pentium 4 256mb system and it hangs completely when I try to start the installer. I can boot into the live environment just fine but starting the installer causes it to lock up hard so that i have to cycle power. Any ideas on what I can try
<Pegasus_RPG> ?
<bioterror> !mini | Pegasus_RPG
<ubot5> Pegasus_RPG: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bioterror> and after that sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Pegasus_RPG> ahh ok good idea
<Pegasus_RPG> (do I not have enough RAM or is this an APM issue?)
<Pegasus_RPG> And can I tell it to look at the lubuntu USB key for packages instead of having to download them all again?
<bioterror> Pegasus_RPG, APM was replaced with ACPI back in the years
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> anyone clever with freezing issues?
<bioterror> hard to gues what could be the problem for the freeze, 256MB should be enough of RAM, as 192MB is minimal
<silverarrow> I play TV clips from isohunt, and gnomeplayer freezes, not just the player but the entire system
<bioterror> silverarrow, check your RAM
<silverarrow> no, 1GB
<silverarrow> cpu is debatable
<silverarrow> but it is a new issue
<silverarrow> weird thing is, it never freezes during playing, or if I stop during play, it only freezes if let play to stop by it self
<silverarrow> anyidea?
<silverarrow> or too quirky ?
<silverarrow> even for you boiterror?
<Pegasus_RPG> hrm, if I yank the USB stick during the "freeze" I suddenly see the console with squashfs complaining
<Pegasus_RPG> but if I don't there's no activity on the stick
<Pegasus_RPG> ah well, to the mini CD
<silverarrow> weird?
<silverarrow> pegasus_rpg, you freeze too?
<silverarrow> or rather your computer
<Pegasus_RPG> when trying to install lubuntu, yes
<Pegasus_RPG> but now I'm using the mini CD
<Pegasus_RPG> ugh, how can I tell it to use the packages on the other USB stick? I have multipleUSB ports
<silverarrow> I installed from a regular cd? self burned
<Pegasus_RPG> my internet connection is slow
<silverarrow> it should detect only USB in use?
<Pegasus_RPG> I should say, I'm using the mini CD image on a USB stick
<silverarrow> oh I see
<silverarrow> anyone clever with terminal after freezeup?
<silverarrow> when freezing; I press F1, then I manage to login and get to a sort of terminal screen existence on the puter
<silverarrow> I manage to fill in "sudo reboot" and it does,
<silverarrow> is there a better way to enter the ordinary desktop environment?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> sudo service lxdm restart
<bioterror> and next time, check logs
<silverarrow> where are they?
<silverarrow> the logs I mean
<bioterror> same place as always
<bioterror> !filesystem | silverarrow
<ubot5> silverarrow: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<silverarrow> are you trying to be clever or something?
<Pegasus_RPG> new question: is an lubuntu install portable to different hardware? that is, if I set up a system then take an image, then push it to a system with different hardware, will it boot? (Assuming the same CPU class of course)
<bioterror> Pegasus_RPG, should be as evdev handles most of the things and lots of drivers are included
<bioterror> Pegasus_RPG, and I've used usb pendrive
<Pegasus_RPG> ok great. I'm preparing for a site-wide deployment
<Pegasus_RPG> with PCs from 1997 through 2003 :)
<Pegasus_RPG> And I'll be using Windows DEployment Services to push the Linux images. How's that for rebellious? :)
<Pegasus_RPG> (Reason is we have some Windows XP systems too)
<Pegasus_RPG> incase anyone's curious, I did test using Likewise-open earlier today on Lubuntu and it worked fine
<phillw> Pegasus_RPG: with post 1997, you should be fine with 11.04, only the earlier stuff needs 10.04.
<Pegasus_RPG> the oldest are 586-class Celerons with 64MB RAM
<phillw> Pegasus_RPG: lubuntu cannot run on 64MB :(
<Pegasus_RPG> I was afraid of that
<phillw> Pegasus_RPG: "A Pentium II or Celeron system with 128 MiB of RAM is probably a bottom-line configuration that may yield slow yet usable system with Lubuntu. It should be possible to install and run Lubuntu with less memory, but the result will likely not be suitable for practical use."
<Pegasus_RPG> So DSL for those boxes then ;)
<Pegasus_RPG> I have more that meet the spec
<phillw> Pegasus_RPG: even zenix needs at least 80-90 MB, that is nearest non-*ubuntu official, release that I know of that works well.
<bioterror> bs
<phillw> I do not know what pepermint needs, which is a lxde variant.
<Pegasus_RPG> yeah, so Damn Small or Tiny Core for those I guess
<bioterror> phillw, still drop off that openbox and use fluxbox or something else
<bioterror> and you will get to 50MB
<bioterror> it's not magic
<Pegasus_RPG> or I could just reinstall the Windows 98 they shpped with muahaha
<bioterror> all the openbox features just requires some RAM
<bioterror> Pegasus_RPG, or you could just recycle that hazardous waste ;)
<Pegasus_RPG> that's probably the smartest thing to do
<silverarrow> Pegasus_RPG, getting those old systems to work is fun
<Pegasus_RPG> I just hate to throw away stuff that still works
<Pegasus_RPG> (for some definition of "works")
<phillw> bioterror: Write a 'how' to' some time, you know that we do community re-spins :)
<bioterror> Pegasus_RPG, scavenging metal from those is not a bad
 * phillw can we move this convo to #lubuntu-offtopic :P
<bioterror> phillw, take ubuntu mini, install fluxbox and wicd for example
<Pegasus_RPG> sorry
<silverarrow> well, I added a bit of ram to a computer, and a new hard drive, and it runs just fine, with one exception, I cannot watch online TV, too weak cpu
<bioterror> if you're using desktop computer, wicd is not needed
<bioterror> if I ever get raspberry pi into my hands, I might make a spin
<silverarrow> ?
#lubuntu 2011-08-24
<j0hndoe> My laptop spec is 1.8 Ghz / 384 Mb RAM / 764 Mb SWAP, on certain occasion my CPU would reach 100% even though I have 1 to 3 open programs with around 200 Mb of RAM used. I think, maybe it has to be with swap, so I'm thinking of reducing it to 128 Mb, Can I just do that thru Gparted, wont it mess up my system?
<Pegasus_RPG> Great work on the distro, guys. It's exactly what I'm looking for. It's been great in testing.
<Pegasus_RPG> j0hndoe: you can use   top   from a terminal to see how much swap is in use
<Pegasus_RPG> and which processes are sucking upt he CPU
<phillw> j0hndoe: as Pegasus_RPG says, with low RAM, your swap is correct. Swap is usually 1 - 2X RAM, on a low RAM machine, 2X is correct. go hunt down what is using your resources :0
<j0hndoe> it depends
<Pegasus_RPG> j0hndoe: (the process of swapping takes little CPU time compared to the waiting time for the disk)
<Pegasus_RPG> but if you're /thrashing/ then you need more RAM
<j0hndoe> sometimes when i watch flash videos in HD like 1080p on youtube,  so it shows up in Task Manager as chrome.....  or when I watch bluray 720p with around 2-4 gigs of file size, mplayer will show as 90-100% spike on task manager,  etc
<Pegasus_RPG> that is, swapping continuously such that the system response is abysmally slow
<phillw> j0hndoe: your computer cannot handle that sort of video, soz :(
<Pegasus_RPG> j0hndoe: I'd say the CPU can but you def need more RAM, or no window manager or something :)
<phillw> for you tube, choose the html5 version, that removes flash out of the equation and should make a difference.
<phillw> j0hndoe: http://www.youtube.com/html5
<j0hndoe> ya, i forgot about that html5 thing, ill try that out and see
<j0hndoe> Pegasus_RPG, that's what I'm confused about, the ram shows it to be 200 something over 384, so my laptop definitely havent use all of it, but the cpu shows a spike between 90-100%
<j0hndoe> that's when playing 720p video file with around 2-4 gigs of size
<j0hndoe> I'm thinking of using USB speed thingie, to increase the ram
<Pegasus_RPG> j0hndoe: well, run top, then press s then 1 to have it update every second. Then in another terminal window run  vmstat 1  and watch the si column. If that's anything other than 0 for more than a second or two, you could do with more RAM
<Pegasus_RPG> of course let these run while you watch video
<Pegasus_RPG> and look at them under load
<j0hndoe> how do i run top? i click the button RUN type: top press ok but nothing happen
<j0hndoe> you might be right though, my laptop could be 'thrasing'
<phillw> j0hndoe: you need to launch lxterminal, it is under 'Accessories'
<Pegasus_RPG> hey, my CPU has PAE and NX...can I choose a kernel that supports NX?
<j0hndoe> wow i have like around 20 Mb ram free, omg.
<Pegasus_RPG> ah so
<j0hndoe> why does Task Manager says I have around 178 Mb
<j0hndoe> of RAM free, when running top at lxterminal shows I have around 20 Mb free ram?? doesn't make sense.
<phillw> taskmanager is including stuff swapped?
<j0hndoe> idk, i can see CPU usage  / Memory  then below it shows Command  CPU%  RSS PID
<phillw> in theory, you have about 1000MB of RAM, because of swap, whereas in fact, it swapping to hell.
<Pegasus_RPG> a.k.a. "thrashing"
<Pegasus_RPG> so j0hndoe , you have two choices: 1) get more RAM 2) choose lighter applications
<Pegasus_RPG> question for all: how can I make a certain application auto-start on login?>
<phillw> j0hndoe: issue the command
<phillw> free
<phillw> in terminal
<j0hndoe> you know how in windows7 when you connect a usb it shows the options Speed Up My System blah blah, I'm hoping there is like that in linux?
<j0hndoe> total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<j0hndoe> Mem:        377572     341188      36384          0      14148     154336
<j0hndoe> -/+ buffers/cache:     172704     204868
<j0hndoe> Swap:       782332      31968     750364
<phillw> j0hndoe: nope, linux does not work that way. You can use it as swap, but usb2 is slower than a hard drive.
<j0hndoe> oh ok
<Pegasus_RPG> USB3 however...
<phillw> j0hndoe: you system is swapping it's nuts off :/
<j0hndoe> are usb3 out yet, i dont see products like it like ssd
<j0hndoe> how do I make it swap less, can I just reduce swap size? to like around 128mb
<phillw> j0hndoe: and then your system will halt. Swap is only used when there is not enough RAM
<KM0201> j0hndoe: thats not a good idea.
<KM0201> woops, phil beat me
<Pegasus_RPG> j0hndoe: what apps are you running? Perhaps lighter alternatives exist
<Pegasus_RPG> or you can try out Tiny Core Linux
<phillw> Windows had the same system of swapping to the hard disk.
<j0hndoe> yeah, im using heavy resource applications
<phillw> only much worse, hence them trying it onto a usb2 device :P
<j0hndoe> i remove the lightweight ones like abiword and gnumeric and installed the whole libreoffice package lol
<phillw> j0hndoe: invest in some RAM, then :)
<Pegasus_RPG> indeed
<KM0201> pretty much, get more ram.
<Pegasus_RPG> Or a Commodore 64 and run apps designed for it ;)
<j0hndoe> I tried tinycore but I can't get it to install, i try mounting but i dont see the intall button, i might have to do some more research or howTo
<phillw> other options are SSD harddrive. but it will still not give the benefit of extra ram as you are hitting the bus bandwidth instead of your CPU chatting directly to RAM.
<j0hndoe> when i ran slitaz live USB i saw 40 Mb ram used, but I can't get the network going, so I go back to lubuntu lol.
<j0hndoe> ya, ill see what i can do with getting more ram
<phillw> j0hndoe: untill you have a silly amount of RAM, 384 to 512 MB will make such a difference to your system.
<phillw> but, your system is not really to spec for playing BluRay movies!
<KM0201> it's barely spec for playing hidef youtube videos.
<KM0201> lol
<Pegasus_RPG> So does anyone know how to get an application to auto-start on login?
<phillw> Pegasus_RPG: yup, it is called RTFM :P
<phillw> Pegasus_RPG: to save you hunting through the topic links, the link to FAQ is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ
<Pegasus_RPG> oh thank you
<KM0201> can somebody do me a favor, right click panel, panel settings, panel applets tab, highlight menu, click edit, and tell me the path/name that is there.
<KM0201> that's assuming you have the default lubuntu menu icon of course
<Pegasus_RPG> will vino work to remote control the primary desktop in lubuntu too
<Pegasus_RPG> ?
<jmarsden> Pegasus_RPG: Yes.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/RemoteDesktop
<pete__> hi
<jmarsden> Welcome to #lubuntu
<pete__> I'm having a little stuggle with Lubuntu x64,
<pete__> I want compiz to load by default on start up
<pete__> So, I went to Desktop Session Settings > Advanced Options
<pete__> and put in Compiz
<pete__> but it didn't work
<pete__> so I changed it to compiz --replace
<pete__> still doesn't work
<pete__> so, now I reckon, I just want to load the command "compiz --replace"
<jmarsden> Well, Lubuntu is mostly designed for lower spec machines and getting useful work done, not fancy 3D glitz and glamour.  There was a blog about doing that... http://www.dwasifar.com/?p=1442
<pete__> at startup but don't know where to put it
<pete__> funny, I followed that guide...
<pete__> though it needed a couple of tweaks...
<jmarsden> Hmmm, he talks about emerald --replace not compiz --replace, I thought...
<pete__> now I just want to load that command at startup.  How do I do it?
<pete__> yes, emerald --replace
<jmarsden> That's not what you said earlier... ?
<pete__> compiz --replace what I put in Desktop Session Settings > Advanced options
<avelldiroll> if you want a light compositing WM if find xcompmgr a good choice for lxde
<pete__> I put emerald --replace in the Compiz configuration
<pete__> we've lost the point here.
<pete__> I want to run a command at startup.  how do I go that?
<avelldiroll> you will have transparency and shadows, no 3D eye candy though
<pete__> if I wanted skype to load at startup - how do I do that?
<jmarsden> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ#How%20I%20can%20autostart%20a%20program%20when%20logging%20in%20to%20Desktop
<pete__> thanks
<jmarsden> You're welcome.
<pete__> pete@Acer:~$ cp /usr/share/applications/urxvtd.desktop ~/.config/autostart/
<pete__> cp: cannot stat `/usr/share/applications/urxvtd.desktop': No such file or directory
<bioterror> you know urxvt is not skype
<bioterror> it's just an example
<pete__> brb
<LXCC-Vincenzo> join #Ubuntu-it
<LXCC-Vincenzo> *sorry*
<gentoo_drummer> anyone here?
<gentoo_drummer> after uninstalling lxdm startx wont launch lxde
<gentoo_drummer> any ideas?
<silverarrow> anyone using VLC in lubuntu?
<silverarrow> I downloaded VLC, and it ran fine for a while
<silverarrow> then after attempting to add nightlies, it does't work at all any more
<silverarrow> what ever I play, there is audio, but no picture
<silverarrow> any idea?
<silverarrow> maybe I shall wait for the new release and not fuzz at all with it
<KM0201> silverarrow: or don't fuzz w nightlies?  nightlies tend to be buggy.
<silverarrow> oh?
<KM0201> well yeah
<silverarrow> bugg is that nothing works now
<silverarrow> lol
<KM0201> dunno, works fine here (not using nightly)
<silverarrow> even youtube videos?
<silverarrow> I had trouble steaming and playing dowloaded youtubevideos,
<silverarrow> no, nothing works
<silverarrow> now*
<KM0201> ..
<silverarrow> bioterror, I am still trying to find the ideal coffee for the coffee maker
<silverarrow> very high brow nick!
<silverarrow> LAcan I  mean
<LAcan> lol thx
<j0hndoe> I'm planning to create multiple partition on my hdd, is there a defragmenting software/tool for linux?
<silverarrow> other than G parted you mean?
<KM0201> j0hndoe: defragginging isn't something linux has to do... you can used gparted, to partition the drive.
<KM0201> if you want to defrag your drive, you need to boot windows, and do it w/ windows.
<j0hndoe> ya ty, i found out ext4 doesnt get fragmented
<silverarrow> I mean, you just sort of make the partitions in linux,
<silverarrow> oh, that is why
<j0hndoe> now my questions is, why cant I edit the partition, it says Sda1  with a key on it
<j0hndoe> i can't shrink or edit the partition
<j0hndoe> is it lock?
<silverarrow> I might have to mark it off, or something like that
<Unit193> You need to boot from a liveCD to resize the partition you're using
<silverarrow> g-parted is a bit fickely like that
<j0hndoe> oh ok, ty. brb
<silverarrow> I found it easiest to make partitions from puppy linux for some reason
<Pegasus_RPG> Hello. Just checking: If I want to install Lubuntu via PXE boot, I would just get the ubuntu netboot image then apt-get install lubuntu-desktop, right?
<silverarrow> even though it is the same gparted, it sort of easier to maneuver
<KM0201> silverarrow: its the same program, unless puppy has re-written a GUI for it.
<silverarrow> yeah, it is the same
<Unit193> Pegasus_RPG: Natty? IIRC, Natty still needed sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<silverarrow> at least in name and generally, a bit different
<silverarrow> KM0201, but still it is slightly different
<KM0201> silverarrow: well, it'd be silly to download and burn puppy, just for gparted, when you have another cd w/ it alrady on there.
<silverarrow> lol, its' all right
<Unit193> I think this is more fitting of -offtopic
<silverarrow> I too use g'parted in the lubuntu cd when installing lol
<silverarrow> true
<Pegasus_RPG> Unit193: yes, current stable
<Pegasus_RPG> thanks
<LubuntuPowered> there's no button for bookmarks in chromium? the only way to get to  it is with a new tab?
 * Pegasus_RPG prefers to edit /etc/apt/apt.conf to never install recommends and suggested packages :)
<silverarrow> there is a star
<LubuntuPowered> that's just to add a new bookmark
<Unit193> Ctrl+b should bring it up
<silverarrow> a star at the right in the address line
<Unit193> silverarrow: Only if he wants to ADD a bookmark
<LubuntuPowered> ctrl+b doesnt work
<silverarrow> and from the "wrench tool" you can choose to show a book mark line
<LubuntuPowered> oh yeah
<silverarrow> wrench-preferences-always show bookmark line or something like taht
<LubuntuPowered> good job
<LubuntuPowered> thanks
<silverarrow> I like chromium because you can use only the ikon as book mark without adding name
<Unit193> That can be done in others too
<silverarrow> and it is a bit like Opera with the "fast dial" on the screen
<silverarrow> yes firefox
<silverarrow> but not, IE, or Midori and some
<KM0201> i like the "Fast Dial" option in Opera... was glad to see Chrome implement it.. there's a Firefox extension that adds it to ffox
<silverarrow> there are?
<KM0201> of course
<silverarrow> I remember when I helped my brother with his new latop (when vista was current), there was a FF version with fast dials as default
<silverarrow> but I never saw it again after that
<KM0201> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/speed-dial/
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow> I like opera too
<KM0201> i like that "feature" in opera, not much else
<silverarrow> for a while I Used Puppy Linux, for some reason Opera was the only one working fast and trouble free for a while
<silverarrow> it got better after some fixing, but after that I was sort of into Opera
<silverarrow> now I have lubuntu on both of my computers, even though the stationary one easily takes ubuntu
<KM0201> silverarrow: same here, my new laptop will run ubuntu fine, but.. lubuntu has won me over, even w/ some of the things that irritate me about it.
<silverarrow> there's always something lol
<mkoer> hi all
<mkoer> i am new here
<mkoer> lub    is there Alternate
<mkoer> thanks
<mkoer> lub 11.04
<Unit193> mkoer: Are you asking for Lubuntu 11.04 Alt install CD?
<mkoer> yes
<Unit193> There isn't one exactly, but you can do a mini (also called a netinstall)
<Unit193> mkoer: There should be a link in the /topic for it
<KM0201> the netinstall just takes forever
<Unit193> Here is direct link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<bioterror> KM0201, why it takes forever? ;)
<KM0201> dunno, just took me forever when i did one
<Unit193> Slow internet
<KM0201> which makes sense, it's downloading all the junk from the net
<bioterror> yeah, guess what
<KM0201> Unit193: not really, 8 down, 1.5up
<bioterror> that iso file is leeched from net
<bioterror> and then you upgrade it from the net
<KM0201> say what?
<bioterror> with net install you're up-to-date instantly
<bioterror> (or atleast you should be ;)
<mkoer> but my Friend‘s adsl  only  512bit/s    he in Western china    :-(
<bioterror> my parents has 1/0.5 ;)
<bioterror> it's slow
<bioterror> I can surf image boards with that
<bioterror> cant
<mkoer> is there Alternate cd at lub 11.10?
<mkoer> is there Alternate at lub11.10
<bioterror> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/20110818/ no there's not
<mkoer> I think the computer's memory using linux are less than 256ï¼­ï¼¢
<mkoer> your think??  :-)
<mkoer> linux=lxde
<poluxcrs> Bonjour - hello
<poluxcrs> i'm french - so sorry for my bad english but i've a question to Lubuntu for my netbook
<phillw> hiyas poluxcrs I will try my best, unless gilir is still about?
<j0hndoe> hey guys I got a question, so this is what happen, the new version of puppy-linux 5.2.8 says it can now run .deb package, sounds enticing right? so yea I went and install it on another partition like I did before, didn't install grub because I want to use Lubuntu's grub2, so I went and log back into lubuntu & did 'sudo os-prober' then 'sudo update-grub' then it shows 2 O.S. which is lubuntu and no puppy-linux, am I doing something wrong?
<j0hndoe>  I did it before...
<phillw> j0hndoe: that sounds like a grub issue, not a lubuntu one?
<phillw> !grub
<ubot5> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<poluxcrs> my display is in 800x600 but i could change this resolution to 800x480 and 1024x600 but i haven't got xorg.conf to /etc/X11/
<j0hndoe> ya, like i did before, I installed lubuntu and want to use its grub2, so when I install other distro like puppy linux, i skip its grub install and use lubuntu's grub2 instead by doing os-prober then update-grub  but this time its not working
<z3rods> How would one go about connecting to a samba share? I've been searching on Google for about an hour now
<phillw> polBonjour, le seul orateur français je sais, c'est notre tête de leur développement. Il est très occupé, mais je vous aiderai du mieux que je peux.
<j0hndoe> so basically the problem is, how do I make grub2 detect puppy linux
<poluxcrs> phillw speak french ?
<phillw> z3rods: samba is seen by the later pcmanfm systems - ensure yours is up to date.
<z3rods> hmm
<poluxcrs> I managed to change it on ubuntu as it existed on the Lubuntu 11.04 xorg.conf file does not exist
<poluxcrs> is this normal?
<phillw> poluxcrs: non, J'utilise Google translate pour plusieurs langues. il n'est pas parfait, mais il semble acceptableListenRate translation 
<poluxcrs> me too
<poluxcrs> ^^
<phillw> xorg n'est plus installé par défaut. Si vous en avez besoin (le système ne fonctionne pas sur les paramètres par défaut), alors vous pouvez forcer le système à créer un.
<phillw> j0hndoe: if os-prober cannot find it, I have no idea. os-prober is pretty darn good at its job :/
<z3rods> well there are updates. I'll try updating
<j0hndoe> yea, i did os-prober, it ask for password, then nothing.
<poluxcrs> I already have a website xorg.conf "www.ubuntu-fr.org" if I put it in / etc/X11 is this correct?
<z3rods> what would you guys recommend for network sharing between Ubuntu and Lubuntu PCs? I'm sure there's a better method than samba
<j0hndoe> phillw I might have to talk to puppy-linux guys see what's up, cuz the installation ask for some weird stuff I never seen before from previous puppy-linux version
<j0hndoe> phillw, but thnx anyways
<z3rods> In fact, I only have samba because this PC used to be Windows before I found Lubuntu
<knome> z3rods, ssh
<poluxcrs> how else to force the system to create one ?
<z3rods> knome: ssh for file sharing?
<knome> z3rods, or ftp.
<Unit193> j0hndoe: I take it you did    sudo os-prober   and not just  os-prober ?
<z3rods> I was considering that solution
<z3rods> It wouldn't be much more difficult than an HTTP server
<knome> z3rods, i'm acutally using xubuntu, but sshfs is a great tool to do easy filesharing over ssh
<knome> z3rods, no, just install openssh-server
<z3rods> hmm
<knome> z3rods, then 'sshfs other-machine:/path/to/somewhere /mountpoint/on/local/'
<knome> z3rods, (from the other machine of course)
<knome> z3rods, well, you also need to install the sshfs package of course :)
<z3rods> ok
<z3rods> seems easy
<knome> it is extremely easy
<z3rods> thanks knome
<knome> np
<poluxcrs> phillw : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/hercules_ecafe_ec800 , Here is the doc in French with the xorg.conf file is that I can directly put it in X11, or should I force the system to create one before
<Unit193> j0hndoe: I see you did. Mind giving   sudo blkid   a shot to see what it finds?
<z3rods> I hope updating this time around doesn't break my wireless :(
<z3rods> oops
<z3rods> restart
<phillw> poluxcrs: les instructions sont en anglais, je pensais que Ubuntu a eu un principal forum en français? .. En fait,j'étais aussi dit qu'ils n'étaient pas poli de Commers nouvelle.
<phillw> Le lien est http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1401835
<j0hndoe> Unit193, /dev/sda3: UUID="8e0b4d89-244d-4662-8b15-02a5f82520f0" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<j0hndoe> /dev/sda1: UUID="b652aef8-b567-412f-be51-d0a16bc0a69e" TYPE="ext4"
<j0hndoe> /dev/sda5: UUID="0e6a102a-7cb2-406e-b002-63fe08c6e126" TYPE="swap"
<j0hndoe> Unit193, I installed puppy-linux on sda3
<poluxcrs> Thanks Phillw i'm testing , I wish you all a good night
<phillw> j0hndoe: pop onto #lubuntu-offtopic I will be there is a few minutes as Unit193 needs to head off for bed.
<j0hndoe> phillw, ok
#lubuntu 2011-08-25
<KM0201> how would you change the "shutdown" icon in your lxde theme?
<j0hndoe> Problem: How do I change an individual program's icon? For example the LxTerminal, I went to accessories>right click>properties>change icon, pick the one I want saw it changes click OK, but when I go back to do step one, its like the same thing, nothing changes... ??
<Unit193> sudo nano /usr/share/applications/lxterminal.desktop and change icon from there
<Unit193> May want to back it up first ;)
<j0hndoe> how do I back up stuff? what do i back up. sry im new to this things.
<Unit193> sudo cp /usr/share/applications/lxterminal.desktop /usr/share/applications/lxterminal.desktop.backup
<j0hndoe> ty, all this commands that you tell me i got it save on a linux_commands.odt file for future reference :>
<Unit193> You can also gksudo leafpad to have a GUI text editor
<Unit193> !sudo
<ubot5> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<j0hndoe> ok i did both commands, the gksudo one i got leafpad open but its blank,  the sudo nano open up terminal with command stuff but idk which or how to edit it
<Unit193> Pagedown 'til you see icon=lxterminal
<j0hndoe> found it, how do I change it to something I want?  when I do the GUI version the name of the icon is 'terminal' or other names but same looking icons, should I change lxterminal to those name?
<Unit193> Well, you can try, but it might be easier to just to find it with locate
<j0hndoe> how do i do that
<Unit193> locate terminal.{png,jpg,whatever the extension is :P)
<j0hndoe> once i do that how do i save it? i dont see save option in the terminal
<Unit193> ctrl+o
<Unit193> then xtrl+x
<j0hndoe> what button is M-A  it means append
<j0hndoe> that's after i press ctrl+o
<Unit193> Just hit enter
<j0hndoe> hehehehe it work
<j0hndoe> ty Unit193
<Unit193> You're welcome!
<Unit193> Did you get your grub sorted?
<jmarsden> j0hndoe: If everything is correctly configured, M-A means hold down the Meta key and press A.  On PC keyboards the left Alt key is usually configured to be the Meta key, so M-A probably means Alt-A on a 'normal' PC keyboard.
<j0hndoe> jmarsden: thnx for the tip.
<j0hndoe> Unit193: not yet
<jmarsden> j0hndoe: You're welcome.
<KM0201> how do i add shutdown button back to the panel.. I accidentally deleted it, and can't change it back.
<Unit193> j0hndoe: Ask jmarsden, he's quite good at this (If he has the time as he's a dev)
<j0hndoe> KM0201 you might have to reset the whole panel, as a last resort.
<KM0201> j0hndoe: whats the command ot do that?
<KM0201> i'm willing to try that
<j0hndoe> i think you delete some file or folder, then relog
<jmarsden> KM0201: I've heard that question asked before, but I don't remember the answer.  Is it in the FAQ already?
<KM0201> jmarsden: i didn't look at the FAQ yet... didn't seem like something that would be there.
<KM0201> i have to leave, i'll be back in 15min....
<KM0201> if you think of anything, id appreciate the advice.
<jmarsden> KM0201: Always check the FAQ before asking a question, that's what it exists for :)  OK.
<Unit193> Don't you just delete ~/.config/lxpanel/ ?
<j0hndoe> ya i think that's the one to reset the panel
<j0hndoe> jmarsden i got another dillema with puppy-linux 5.2.8 it wont get detected by grub2, i tried os-prober and update-grub but it still isn't working,
<j0hndoe> sudo blkid shows this /dev/sda3: UUID="8e0b4d89-244d-4662-8b15-02a5f82520f0" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<j0hndoe> /dev/sda1: UUID="b652aef8-b567-412f-be51-d0a16bc0a69e" TYPE="ext4"
<j0hndoe> /dev/sda5: UUID="0e6a102a-7cb2-406e-b002-63fe08c6e126" TYPE="swap"
<jmarsden> j0hndoe: Worst case, create a custom grub entry by hand in /etc/grub.d/40_custom for Puppy.
<jmarsden> All the "detection" stuff is just trying to automate writing grub entries... so if it fails, write the entry yourself instead.
<bioterror> it would be easier with legacy grub ;)
<j0hndoe> jmarsden, ok ill try that.
<jmarsden> bioterror: Probably, but then you're creating a very custom setup and you'd better know exactly what your'e doing, or you risk losing ability to boot Lubuntu as well as Puppy etc.
<j0hndoe> bioterror, isn't grub2 better than the legacy grub ?
<bioterror> j0hndoe, depends from who you ask
<bioterror> if you need GUID, you have no option ;)
<KM0201> jmarsden: i know how ot read an FAQ....
<jmarsden> KM0201: Cool, when you get an answer, add your question and its answer to it then :)
<KM0201> jmarsden: naa.. i don't do that
<jmarsden> You do it you want to actually contribute back to the community...
<KM0201> jmarsden: some people contribute in other ways, i don't edit FAQ's, etc..
<KM0201> brb
<bioterror> what would happen if we all would contribute by keeping things to ourself
<Pegasus_RPG> is there a netboot lubuntu image?
<jmarsden> Pegasus_RPG: Not officially, and not any that I know of unofficially either.
<Pegasus_RPG> using the standard ubuntu one causes it to download a bunch of different packages, causing lots of cache misses for me
<bioterror> Pegasus_RPG, you mean PXE?
<Pegasus_RPG> bioterror: yes
<bioterror> Pegasus_RPG, I have not tried to boot lubuntu from PXE
<bioterror> wish I had energy and time
<Pegasus_RPG> I'm currently using ubuntu's standard image then I'll do apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> buut mini.iso ;)
<bioterror> boot
<Pegasus_RPG> but I would like a more direct way :)
<KM0201> well, that didn't work
<Pegasus_RPG> bioterror: should it just be a matter of dropping lubuntu's initrd.gz and linux files onto the PXE serveR?
<bioterror> lubuntu uses same initrd's and kernels as ubuntu
<Pegasus_RPG> so what's different? the preseeds?
<bioterror> difference is what it starts to load after them ;)
<bioterror> instead of gdm it runs lxdm which runs openbox and then lxde stuff
<Pegasus_RPG> bbl
<KM0201> well crap, now i lost nm-applet
<KM0201> well, igot my shutdown button back, but i lost my freaking networking applet.
<jmarsden> KM0201: If you want to learn a little, restore the config folder from backup to an alternate location, diff it with what you have now, then based on that, create a fully working folder of config info that does what you need with both the shutdown button and the nm-applet.
<KM0201> jmarsden: i restored my backup.. .. but for some reason my neworking applet didn't come back.
<KM0201> i backed it up before i reset it...
<KM0201> but resetting it didn't work anyway, i just got a blank panel
<jmarsden> well, if you are giving up on fixing it, you can try something more radical like     apt-get purge lxpanel, reboot, apt-get install lxpanel (but I make no guarantees it will work for you!)
<KM0201> ..
<KM0201> no, i understand, this just shouldn't be that difficult really.
<KM0201> if i had networking before i started this, and i restored my old config, i should have a panel.
<KM0201> basically like a new install.
<KM0201> i'll try your way though
<KM0201> brb
<KM0201> jmarsden: that basically worked...   purge the panel, delete ~/.config/lxpanel   then reinstall lxpanel (yes you have to delete the .config folder.. don't know why it wasn't removed by purge)
<jmarsden> Ok, good.
<polux> hello all
<polux> Phillw : thank you for your help Lubuntu is configured is Good
<bioterror> phillw says you're welcome ;)
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> will gnome player ever be equipped to play dowloaded youtube videos?
<hyperair> it can.
<hyperair> already.
<hyperair> wait a sec
<hyperair> we're talking about gnome mplayer right?
<silverarrow> yes, the default in lubuntu
<silverarrow> it's pretty good, I like it
<hyperair> yah
<hyperair> yeah*
<silverarrow> I have downloaded two or three videos from youtube it will not play
<hyperair> it does support playing flv files.
<hyperair> presumably your downloaded videos are flvs, right?
<silverarrow> hmm, I'm not shore
<silverarrow> in documents they end with .flv
<silverarrow> I have just copied directly from youtube, and  used youtube-dl form terminal
<hyperair> youtube-dl, right? could you give me a sample link?
<hyperair> i think some videos might come as mp4
<silverarrow> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTnHa8Ug05o
<silverarrow> random example, I am downloading too just to check
<silverarrow> I get the same with 3-4 videos I have dowloaded
<silverarrow> about 3 I downloaded a few days ago play
<bioterror> lower resolution cames as.flv and higher like 720p and 1080p as mp
<bioterror> mp4
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> I must admit, I didn't pay much attention to resolution
<silverarrow> it looks like I downlaoded in low resolution
<silverarrow> all documents I downloaded end with .flv
<silverarrow> and will not play
<hyperair> hmm youtube-dl doesn't even work for me for that address.
<silverarrow> it works here hyperair
<silverarrow> weird
<silverarrow> hyperair, old version of youtube-dl?
<KM0201> i use greasemonkey w/ youtube downloader script, to download YT (standard dev, mp4's or flv's.. so it may not meet your needs)
<hyperair> silverarrow: what version of youtube-dl do you have?
<silverarrow> VLC media player 1.2.0-git Twoflower
<silverarrow> I opened in terminal
<hyperair> ._.
<hyperair> wait wait, i thought you said youtube-dl.
<hyperair> not vlc.
<hyperair> =_="
<hyperair> nevermind, i just installed oneiric youtube-dl and it works.
<silverarrow> oh sorry, I am making a mess here
<silverarrow> i really don't know about youtube-dl, it only opens in terminal and nothing to check?
<hyperair> silverarrow: aha, it downloads webm format
<hyperair> not flv.
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> but mplayer works with webm!
<silverarrow> not here
<silverarrow> though gnomeplaye works with everything else
<hyperair> can you try running "mplayer blahblah.webm" in a terminal and see whatit says?
<silverarrow> blahblah?
<silverarrow> weird
<hyperair> change the blahblah to the name of the file of course >_>
<hyperair> it does save a webm file, right?
<silverarrow> hyperair, to no result ?
<hyperair> if not, can you run "file filename.flv"?
<hyperair> ..
<silverarrow> file filename.flv
<silverarrow> file filename.flv
<silverarrow> filename.flv: ERROR: cannot open `filename.flv' (No such file or directory)
<silverarrow> sorry
<silverarrow> how do I add libvlccore5 from package manager?
<silverarrow> any way about streaming downloaded youtube videos?
<silverarrow> vlc is majorly acting up
<Pegasus_RPG> Hi again. I'm trying to netboot the lubuntu installer now. What I've done so far is put initrd.lz, vmlinuz, and the .seed file on the TFTP server and made a SYSLINUX menu entry that loads those using the command line from the .cfg file on the USB stick
<gentoo_drummer> anyone here?
<Pegasus_RPG> but I get "no init found"
<gentoo_drummer> just wondering how I can edit the rc.xml for keybinds on lubuntu
<gentoo_drummer> is it just doing the same thing as openbox?
<Pegasus_RPG> gentoo_drummer: lubuntu uses LXDE so maybe search the web for that
 * Pegasus_RPG is new here too
<gentoo_drummer> Pegasus_RPG, ye, but lxde also includes openbox?
<Pegasus_RPG> i don't know
<Pegasus_RPG> if so, sure, give it a try ^_^
<ActionParsnip> just to show off http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/Images/Desktop.png
<Pegasus_RPG> ActionParsnip: haha nice. Running on a less-than-minimal system I see?
<ActionParsnip> not so minimal, just libreoffice added
<ActionParsnip> 3.1Gb installed. 229Mb RAM used
<KM0201> lol, slick
<ActionParsnip> Size 40 lxpanel, then used imagemagic to stretch and monochrome the image to theme it
<ActionParsnip> the rest is stock
<KM0201> http://imagebin.org/169673
<KM0201> mine is boring.. :)
<KM0201> ah, no, it has 5.... only short1.
<Pegasus_RPG> How can I change the login screen background in Lubuntu?
#lubuntu 2011-08-26
<KM0201> Pegasus_RPG: u still here?
<Pegasus_RPG> y
<Pegasus_RPG> copying settings files for deployment
 * Pegasus_RPG will need to use the late-command in the preseed file to accomplish much of this
<KM0201> k, i'm looking.
<KM0201> Pegasus_RPG: i think i figured it out, lemme test it real quick.
<Pegasus_RPG> thank you very much
<KM0201> what good is a manpage, when its not right?
<KM0201> Pegasus_RPG: are you still here?
<Pegasus_RPG> y
<KM0201> do me a favor... i kinda fubar'd my system trying to test this..lol
<KM0201> open up a terminal and type "sudo nano /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf" no quotes, and hit enter, enter your password, and it should open up a file.
<KM0201> Pegasus_RPG: when you get that file open, under display, there's one that says    bg=/path    i need that path.
<KM0201> i think its /usr something..
<Pegasus_RPG> oh geez
<Pegasus_RPG> k sec
<KM0201> appreciate it.. :)
<KM0201> (but i do think i've figured it out..lol)
<Pegasus_RPG>  /usr/share/backgrounds/default.png
<Pegasus_RPG> my /usr/share/backgrounds is empty tho
<KM0201> i know.
<KM0201> brb
<Pegasus_RPG> k
<Pegasus_RPG> whew, you're back
<KM0201> i don't know why lxde needs to make stuff so needlessly complex
<KM0201> yah, it was easy to fix when you gave me the path (thanks..)... but i was trying to figure out how to change it.
<Pegasus_RPG> is it just a matter of dropping a png in place of that default?
<KM0201> well, i tried that, w/o any luck...
<KM0201> lemme try one more thing
<KM0201> brb
<Pegasus_RPG> k
<Pegasus_RPG> thanks for all of your time on this!
<Pegasus_RPG> thanks for all of your time on this!
<Pegasus_RPG> bbl
<Pegasus_RPG> gotta run
<KM0201> boy thats unecessarily difficult
<Pegasus_RPG> will stay logged in
<KM0201> hey, i figured it out
<KM0201> lol
<Pegasus_RPG> oh cool
<KM0201> hang on a sec.
<Pegasus_RPG> say it here and I'll read it when I get back
<Pegasus_RPG> thanks so much!!
<KM0201> ok.
<KM0201> 1.  Find your .png file and rename it to "default.png"
<KM0201> 2.  cd into the directory that has "your" default.png...
<KM0201> 3.  sudo cp default.png /usr/share/backgrounds
<KM0201> 4.  open lxdm configuration file -- sudo nano /etc/xdg/lubuntu/lxdm/lxdm.conf
<KM0201> 5.  Go down under display, and add this line..   bg=/usr/share/backgrounds/default.png
<KM0201> then save and close
<KM0201> 6.   sudo update-alternatives --config lxdm.conf
<KM0201> 7.  Choose "0" (or just leave blank and hit enter.. do not hit 1 or 2.. that's what caused my issue)
<KM0201> after it saves, reboot (you migh tbe able to just log out)... and then you should get your new login screen.
<KM0201> so there you have it...
<nekotreci> hi, i wanna install lubuntu, somebody says me its the lightiest version of linux
<nekotreci> and i need something for weak machine
<nekotreci> i have 512 ram
<nekotreci> and now i have ubuntu
<KM0201> nekotreci: 512 of ram... ssounds like lubuntu is a good choice
<nekotreci> so i now go in synpatic and type lubuntu
<nekotreci> then ?
<nekotreci> everything i need is bluefish and connectiong to server using folder like in ubuntu
<KM0201> oh i thought you meant you want to install lubuntu... a machine w/ specs that low, id' just do a clean install of lubuntu.
<nekotreci> so i go to synpatic and install lubuntu
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> how can i make my webcam work on skype
<kosaidpo> my webcam work in cheese
<kosaidpo> tho
<Scott_S> Anyone else having an issue where the Lubuntu installer is just refusing to get past the "Download updates while installing..." screen?
<Scott_S> Yeah, each time I try to get past the second installer page it fails with "Sorry, the program "blkid" closed unexpectedly". Tried several times now.
<KM0201> Scott_S: hmm, haven't heard that one
<KM0201> have you tried installing and checking "do not install updates"..
<Scott_S> Just did, failed again.
<KM0201> ok, have you checked the md5sum on the cd, to make sure it either isn't a bad ISO, or a bad burn?
<Scott_S> Tried both the 32-bit and 64-bit versions of the LiveCD. Using the USB version.
<Scott_S> That'd make sense if I were using the CD lol. It'd be odd for two different images to have the same error too.
<KM0201> yeah, it would.. but you didn't mention that before, so thats why i suggested it.
<Scott_S> Yeah, hence why I mentioned it now. Seems that Daemon is being inhibited, not fully sure why the window is refusing to "kill" too.
<jmarsden> Scott_S: blkid is looking at disk devices at a low level... do you have an unusual or broken disk that is confusing it?
<jmarsden> Woah, he left already? Oh well...
<Scott_S> Sorry about that, windows closed out while I was trying to force-kill the installer.
<jmarsden> Repeating:  Scott_S: blkid is looking at disk devices at a low level... do you have an unusual or broken disk that is confusing it?
<Scott_S> jmarsden: Most likely the SSD in my system yeah.
<jmarsden> Scott_S: OK, can you boot from the Lubuntu LiveCD and get to a shell and play with blkid to see what it is doing?
<Scott_S> jmarsden: Other than that? All disks are fine as far as I know. Used to have an Ubuntu 10.04.2 install, but I had the SSD disconnected during that...
<Scott_S> http://pastebin.com/6UB7PSYw
<Scott_S> That's the output from checking blkid
<Scott_S> Oddly enough, I have two partitions only SDA but only one of them is showing. Hmm.
<Scott_S> on SDA, I mean.
<jmarsden> OK... I think if you can clean up your disk partitions, the installer will be happier.  I'm guessing, but... the guess is based on experience :)
<Scott_S> jmarsden: The SSD happens to be my main boot drive for Windows. =P I'll try unplugging that after a quick shutdown and I'll log back into here to report my findings. Thanks.
<jmarsden> Scott_S: You're welcome.
<Scott_S> Alright, let's see how this works lol.
<Scott_S> Nope, looks like the installer is just hanging again. Hmmm.
<Scott_S> Although blkid doesn't appear to be crashing suddenly this time, which I suppose is a good sign.
<KM0201> Scott_S: have you considered the alternate cd?
<Scott_S> KM0201: That would be odd too, as I have installed 10.04.2 before, along with Lubuntu 10.10, on this very same machine.
<KM0201> i dunnno, doesn't make a lot of sense
<Scott_S> That's what I'm going "whaaa?" about. No reason for it to just be hanging.
<Scott_S> Contemplating whether or not it's screwing it with seeing the EXT4 and SWAP partitions there already. Suppose I'll try deleting those first then.
<Scott_S> Found the issue. SWAP partition on the hard drive keeps getting used upon boot.
<Scott_S> Gonna boot up a GParted and delete the partition. Will report back so that you guys know what caused the issue in the first place.
<Scott_S> Now I'm just completely lost. No swap or ext4 partitions, just 3 partitions on the system, yet still refuses to get past that darn page.
<bhm> ping
<bioterror> pong
<bhm> Following a discussion on the lubuntu mailing list, I wondered if one could "speed up things" significantly by dropping all the icons.
<bhm> ...and skin the UI down to something minimalistic like just text and frames (in a nice looks of course)...
<bioterror> stop using openbox and lxde, start using ctwm or something else
<bhm> but that would be sad...
<bioterror> why?
<bhm> well thinking about lubuntu being antibloat, lean, fast and energy efficient makes me think of Lubuntu as a cheetah...
<bhm> compared to the other elephants...
<bioterror> gnome3 takes 122MB of ram after boot to desktop, lubuntu takes 120 something
<bioterror> what do you think about that
<bhm> ok then... facts win in any argument...
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> was those icons defined in .desktop files
<bioterror> Icon=brasero
<bioterror> for example
<bioterror> it's already defined in there
<bhm> nope it was purely an random line of thought after seeing a very elegant screenshot of a desktop that had glass-blue looks, menus with text only  and then windows.
<bhm> the windows very trimmed minimalistically and the programs running had their own features but all the bloat was gone.
<bioterror>  if you want fast desktop with minimalistic things, install minimal setup, window manager of your dreams, lxappearance, ozone2 or another gtk theme, replace gnome nm-applet with wicd (if you dont need 3G connections ;) and if you're using laptop, you could give a shot to xfce4-power-manager
<bioterror> or you can configure acpi to respond for closing laptop lid
<bioterror> and pcmanfm as your filemanager
<bioterror> it will handle the things you want
<bioterror> that's actually fun way to spend one evening while watching tv and dodging all the wife's suggestions
<bioterror> fluxbox for example has a bar with systemtray
<bioterror> and it's really configurable
<bhm> Neat. Wife would be sitting at the other machine smiling... Know any https with how-to's?
<bioterror> I once leeched 7 seasons of Gilmore Girls
<bioterror> and I had couple of weeks my own time :D
<bioterror> eeeeevery evening
<bhm> lol
<bioterror> did you read that ubuntu 8.10 discussion?
<bioterror> when I was a kid, we used compile kernels by ourself
<bhm> yep... that's what made me browse
<bioterror> to supports just the needed hardware we had
<bioterror> nothing more, nothing less
<bhm> Yeah, but thats way beyond my level of superabusage...
<bhm> I have 3 Ph.D.s in manual reading...
<bioterror> now we can walk to shop and buy more RAM ;)
<bioterror> heck, I can even walk to computer store and buy AMD Phenom II X6 1090
<bhm> But isn't that a bit like surrendering to a problem - i mean just upgrading...?
<bioterror> no
<bhm> Why
<bioterror> I've accpted that
<bioterror> accepted
<bioterror> it took years from demo scene to take all the juices out of C64 and it's disk drives CPU
<bhm> So what happened to "Do More With Less?"
<bioterror> so, I dont expect that to happen to PC, actually never
<bioterror> things would be different if we all still had 233MMX
<bhm> so did "Do More With Less" just turn into more|less ?
<bioterror> :D
<bhm> :-)
<bioterror> I'm just trying to say that most of the things are bloat and they will be
<bioterror> there's really no need to take out the every last drop of CPU and GPU
<bhm> okay, but maintaining the ability to scale effectively when needed (f.x. using series of ARM cpus)
<bhm> isn't that the goal of antibloat: What you need when you need it - in stead of redundant capacity?
<bhm> (I guess I carry the scientists approach....)
<leszek> hi
<aleph> hi!
<aleph> what is standard LUBUNTU disk usage after fresh install? Exactly.
<KM0201> aleph: exactly?.
<KM0201> i doubt you'll find an "exact" answer tot hat.
<aleph> plus/minus 50MB
<aleph> I know standard 32-bit ubuntu is 2.80 GB
<KM0201> even +/- 50mb is tough... are youg onna install multimedia codecs? are you gonna download updates while installing?
<aleph> and it is slightly too much, for my hacky project.
<KM0201> well, i was thinking right at 2gigs.. so i'd suspect 2-2.5
<aleph> standard. like clicking next, next, next, when installing :)
<aleph> KM0201: oh. thanks. Will probably just install in VM to check.
<KM0201> aleph: thats one way to check
<aleph> I have about 3.1GB space available, and from this about 700MB would like to have in /home, and downloding updates. So 2.4 is margin of safety for me.
<aleph> KM0201: thanks. Was thinking someone will know exactly :) as lubuntu is about lightweight/lxde ubuntu :D
<aleph> there is page about requirments, but it have somehow overestimated space usage (because it changes, from version to version, and update. and just to not suprise user when installing :D).
<KM0201> aleph: that doesn't mean anyone is gonna know exactly...
<aleph> KM0201: somebody should measure it, and put in documentation / wiki / relase notes :D
<KM0201> aleph: only thing stopping you is you.
<aleph> currently release notes have "The graphical installer will not continue if you have less that 5 GB available for installation. However, you can install Lubuntu using the minimal installation instructions with less than 4 GB available."
<aleph> So, can have problem installing it on 4GB (minus some space for FAT32).
<aleph> will try.
<aleph> "32 bit, low disk usage - For those people where hard disk space is critically low, this community edition requires just 2.7 GB of hard drive. This version is discussed at 11.04 Minimal Disk Space."
<aleph> So, not really big change from Ubuntu. ;D
<aleph> Ah. I see, this is mostly because Ubiquity installer, uses lots of temporary space on target file system (probably extracting debs from cdrom).
<bhm> Aleph: Naked install with Ubuntu One 2273984 bytes
<aleph> bhm: naked? 2MB ?
<aleph> you mean kbytes, probably
<bhm> :-)
<ali_> hello
<ali_> cab abibe tekk ne where i can get v11.10 from
<ali_> can anyone tell me*
<Unit193> It's not ready for general use, but you can find it at cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Unit193> -_-
<silverarrow> hi
#lubuntu 2011-08-27
<sunredsky> Hello, anyone home?
<Unit193> Dang, I wanted to sleep...
<Unit193> bioterror: Say you're here?
<sunredsky> sorry, just a quick question
<Unit193> Alright
<sunredsky> Wait, are you who I was just talking to?
<sunredsky> in xubuntu?
<Unit193> Yep :P
<sunredsky> Ok, then I guess you already know the question.  Will lubuntu be what I need to play around with the command line and learn about linux and bash?
<bioterror> it's upto you
<sunredsky> And will it run on 128 mb?
<Unit193> 128M and 900MHz cpu
<bioterror> what could I say
<bioterror> I hope you have few gigs of SWAP ;)
<sunredsky> Its a 20GB HD
<Unit193> I take it you don't happen to have a stick or two of RAM around? You would have to use the !mini
<sunredsky> Maybe I just need to byte the bullet and buy a more modern machine.  I just hate to throw the old one  out
<Unit193> Better CPU than I have, but less RAM
<sunredsky> No, I don't even think I can get ram for it anymore
<bioterror> easily if it's SDRAM 100MHz
<bioterror> or 133MHz
<bioterror> if you're american, german, british, something else, try ebay for example ;)
<sunredsky> That's a good idea.
<bioterror> if you dont have friends/irc friends with ram
<Unit193> AntiX is also maybe an option :P
<sunredsky> I think I'll do just that
<sunredsky> What is AntiX
<sunredsky> >
<sunredsky> ?
<Unit193> More ram is much better option though. It's yet another distro :P
<bioterror> I used to have 256MB and 512MB SDRAM's
<sunredsky> So if I could get 512MB, I could load xubuntu?
<bioterror> sunredsky, but why would you do that
<bioterror> when you can run lubuntu
<sunredsky> I don't know...  I don't know the difference.
<bioterror> Unit193, I had real problems to find RDRAM for my Dual Xeon desktop ;)
<sunredsky> I know I could google it, but I can't use internet right now
<Unit193> Lubuntu has LXDE and Xubuntu has Xfce
<sunredsky> Two more terms I don't understand...
<Unit193> Just stick with Lubuntu with that CPU
<sunredsky> Maybe a little background... I don't know anything about linux.
<sunredsky> I am on a windows machine right now
<bioterror> lubuntu is for your computer like you would fill your cars tank with higher octane gasoline
<sunredsky> Always used windows, just want to learn how to use liinux
<Unit193> bioterror: And you think you would find it easy? ;)
<bioterror> sunredsky, I hope you're using NT4.0 ;)
<sunredsky> Nope, but I've never been a fan of easy
<sunredsky> I like interesting
<sunredsky> Vista
<sunredsky> Ok thanks for the help, people.  Going to bed now.  Maybe I'll order some new(old) RAM tomorrow.
<bioterror> you cant run vista on 128MB of RAM?
<bioterror> surely you can, but it cant be a pleasure
<sunredsky> Oh, no, no, no - I have a much newer quad core running vista
<sunredsky> Just trying to repurpose the old desktop
<bioterror> okay
<nicofs> Hey there! I have a problem... when trying to create a lubuntu rootfs with rootstock for ARM, I get hthe following error: "The following packages have unmet dependencies: lubuntu-desktop : Depends: gecko-mediaplayer but it is not installable"
<nicofs> is it possible, that there are no arm binaries for gecko?
<amjjawad> Hi there
<amjjawad> I'd like to join Lubuntu Team and it says in "Getting involved Page" to create a Wiki Page in Ubuntu Wiki and then I can join. I'm not sure how to create that page?!
<lui_> holaa
<lui_> alguien me puede ayudar? acabo de instalar Lubuntu
<lui_> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<lui_> ¬¬
<lui_> nadie?
<suzi> i've got an older machine running ubuntu 9.10 and did an aptitude install lubuntu-desktop, which is cool, can i then do a dist-upgrade lubuntu to make it current (11.04 ?)
#lubuntu 2011-08-28
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, is there a way to make apps stay on the lxpanel when they are closed, much like unity / Win7 panel etc??
<William1066> Hi all, I have a problem with my computer.  I cannot get sound.
<William1066> So, anyone know there arse from a hole?
<William1066> Can anyone help me?
<William1066> Please.
<bioterror> with what
<bioterror> open termianl
<bioterror> terminal
<William1066> I am having sound issues
<bioterror> run command alsamixer
<William1066> Kk
<bioterror> and check your sounds settings
<William1066> Did that.
<bioterror> if you have something muted
<William1066> ages ago
<bioterror> MM
<William1066> Think that my sound is getting confused...I just recantly seen that I have five different audio diveces
<William1066> Sorry, Kind of drunk atm too.
<William1066> I can pastebin my comp specs
<William1066> But I need to know the command again.  Inxi?  =F
<William1066> Been a bad weekend for me.  A person I love died.
<William1066> sorry
<William1066> I will hold to my "Namesake".
<William1066> So, as far as my sound issues go.....I am running Linux Mint....LXDE Kernal 10....I belive.
<William1066> I have five different sound cards...I do not know how to single one of them out.
<William1066> I was told to come here.  Help me, please or ...well,
<bioterror> http://alsa.opensrc.org/MultipleCards
<William1066> Thank you, I will look the page up.
<splintercdo> I have an affair with Lubuntu
<leszek> hi
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> has the channel and freenode been all fine the last two days?
<silverarrow> I have messed up xChat some how
<silverarrow> might have been some updates, or something
<silverarrow> anyone here?
<leszek> silverarrow: yep
<silverarrow> I'm on this minimal old laptop, and somehow I have manage to make online tv stream
#lubuntu 2012-08-20
<defendguin1> i'm looking to enable x11vnc server to start up with the box so remote users can connect and login.  it seems as though the server get's very cranky and wants someone to be already logged in
<kanliot> defendguin1, is it possible x11vnc isn't started beofre you login?
<defendguin1> i have to start it up manually
<craigbass1976> What are the chances of getting 12.04 running on a PPC G3 with 128 megs of ram?
<kanliot> good
<kanliot> which installer you have?
<kanliot> craigbass1976,
<defendguin1> with those specs would you really want a graphical environment even if you could get one?
<philballew> My panel network icon is not visible in 12,04. as well as say vlc when that is open. Is this a known bug?
<philballew> or anyone seen it?
<kanliot> no
<smartboyhw> Hi, is phillw here?
<leszek> hi
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> :- )
<zleap> hi
<smartboyhw> Hi!
<silverarrow> leszek: any projects going?
<leszek> silverarrow: nothing in lubuntu currently
<silverarrow> I am still hoping to sort out some ppc stuff
<silverarrow> I actually think the main issue is lack of testers
<smartboyhw> silverarrow: phillw is one, I can help too!
<silverarrow> package building team and gnome mplayer people are all helpful when they get the info theyneed
<silverarrow> ;- )
<silverarrow> powerpc seems supported after all
<silverarrow> we just need to be a bit more daring going for linux on ppc
<zleap> or find more users who are willing to hack and give people results of testing / using
<silverarrow> true
<zleap> its hard enough trying to find normal linux users however
<zleap> apart from those on the linux user group,  trying to reach out is much harder
<zleap> not that ppc users are not normal users,   the are just in a smaller group
<silverarrow> osx is just not that good anymore for ppc
<zleap> i don't think its supported on ppc anymore
<silverarrow> true, that is way
<zleap> a friend has an old mac laptop and wants to installl linux on it as it won't run the latest OSX
<zleap> iposted a message to the list a while back asking about a problem
<silverarrow> moutain lion?
<zleap> yeah
<silverarrow> they brag about being the most advanced os
<zleap> 10.5 or something right
<silverarrow> in the world!!
<zleap> hmm
<zleap> i suppose if you compare it to windows then
<silverarrow> those things are always debatable aren`t they lol
<zleap> esp given a lot of peope have never heard of Linux
<zleap> people
<silverarrow> even there you could wonder
<zleap> define power,  surely its about HOW you use it,   with Linux you can optimise for hardware
<silverarrow> yeah, and the term powerpc
<zleap> yeah
<silverarrow> they always where a bit on the slow side when they were current
<zleap> are they risc or cisc
<zleap> cisc being like intel stuff,  risc being like arm
<zleap> or ARM
<silverarrow> I never really understood that
<silverarrow> it went right above my head
<zleap> risc has less instrictions hence small chips
<zleap> so i think programs are bigger
<zleap> but they run faster,  its someting to do with how many clock cycles it takes to execute something
<silverarrow> well, on the practical side, powerpc were not the fastest
<silverarrow> I remember the first core2.duo and quad, intel stuff were snappy
<silverarrow> but they all worked, usually all fine
<silverarrow> these days they all have i5 and i7
<silverarrow> what ever the producer
<silverarrow> I think apple sneakily have installed some stuff in their hard drives to prevent windows from being installed
<silverarrow> not sure really
<silverarrow> the imac is sold with latest osx but with the sales trick of being "windows compatible"
<silverarrow> I am however willing to do some testing
<zleap> -+sorry cleaning space key
<silverarrow> I might have to dig out a second G4 ibook just for testng
<zleap>      or under it
<zleap> eww is an understatement
<silverarrow> tricky stuff
<silverarrow> absolutely the worst key to get in place if it comes off
<silverarrow> at least on some keybards
<zleap> i just got mine back on ok,
<zleap> easier once you are used to it
<silverarrow> lol, lucky
<zleap> yeah
<silverarrow> I worry a bit when it happens
<zleap> casse of getting the metal bar thing lined up and pushing it back in place and getting the other bits lined up
<silverarrow> google groups have some really heavy scripts running
<silverarrow> seriously
<silverarrow> more than uphill for a powerpc, more like mountain clibing
<zleap> silverarrow, enter key similar to space key
<zleap> -
<silverarrow> horror lol
<zleap> *
<silverarrow> it`s all those cookies
<silverarrow> both in browser and under keys
<silverarrow> crumbs get everywhere and slows up system
<zleap> silverarrow, tell me about it
<zleap> as i said eww is an understatement
<zleap> what i think it jneeds would be seen in star trek terms as a level 5 diagnostic
<zleap> strip down and put it back together after cleaning
<zleap> or is that a level 1 can't remember now
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> I might go looking for a new keyboard on ebay
<silverarrow> not sure what works for crumbs in browser
<zleap> what we need is a keyboard that you can take apart from the bottom so it can be emptied
<silverarrow> or dipped in good warm soapy water
<silverarrow> dishwasher proof
<zleap> yeah
<zleap> crumbs get under the keys, only solution is to remove them
<silverarrow> I have used toothpick, cotton waps, and vacuum cleaner
<silverarrow> swabs
<silverarrow> **
<zleap> i have cotton buds here  quite handy for getting in to small spaces
<zleap> yeah,  essential hacker tool kit,  forget screwdrivers and actual tools
<silverarrow> lol
<zleap> oh and old soild plastic pen lid., sligjhtly flexible is good for lifting keys from keyboard
<silverarrow> I notice you hit "j" all the time when pressing the "h" key
<zleap> i do
<silverarrow> maybe a crump there too lol
<zleap> i need to type more carefully
<silverarrow> I am usless with the keyboard unless I am sitting upright with a good chair and table
<zleap> i know a few keys are a bit sticky as in they dont make good contect
<zleap> which is how you should type anyway
<zleap> good posture
<silverarrow> my mom has this old typwriter
<silverarrow> 1960 something
<zleap> ohh
<silverarrow> when I was a kid we played with it
<zleap> you can get a conversion kit for thse
<zleap> those
<silverarrow> seriously hard to use the little finger
<zleap> so you can make it in to a keyboard (usb)
<silverarrow> lol
<zleap> plus it still types on paper,  so u make dual copies,  paper and on the screen
<zleap> yeah about $700 or something i think when i saw the article on it
<silverarrow> i think she still has it some where
<zleap> solid build,  so as long as you can get ink it will last for years
<silverarrow> but what to do with the mplayer gecko log?
<zleap> erm
<silverarrow> I need to retrieve the right kind of info to get any helå
<silverarrow> help
<zleap> ohj change of subject
<zleap> hmm,   how big is the log
<silverarrow> not big enough
<zleap> makes a change they are usually huge
<zleap> lol
<silverarrow> thing is, when I start firefox in terminal, and go to the mplayer test page, the guy who helps me complains it is incomplete
<zleap> hmm
<zleap> is there more than 1 log
<zleap> howevcer if ilogs are incomplete that would suggest a bug in the logging system
<silverarrow> here is the long one http://paste.ubuntu.com/1157356/
<silverarrow> more than one?
<silverarrow> what I call "log" is what I get in terminal when starting firefox
<zleap> so what asre you trying to do get the mplayer plugin working within firefox
<zleap> ah
<silverarrow> the paste there is from an apple site, the only site that plays in browser
<silverarrow> for some odd reason it does
<zleap> lol
<zleap> that is like msn,  if i click on the e-mail link in amsn to get my inbox up it works
<silverarrow> http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/testing/testvid.html
<zleap> try that in windows it wants me to keep logging in
<silverarrow> this is the page that should work regardless of any other site
<silverarrow> loggin in+
<zleap> it works in chrome which seems to be default here
<silverarrow> ?
<zleap> that link works in chrome,  it plays the video
<silverarrow> however you are not in powerpc I assume?
<silverarrow> on*
<zleap> noi
<zleap> ah i get a
<zleap> ya
<silverarrow> what does it play then?
<silverarrow> we need some powerpc testers
<zleap> part of star wars,   from the bit where han solo says "you're all clear kid,  now lets blow this thing and go home" up to the point where the death star explodes
<zleap> brb
<silverarrow> there are loads of white ibooks still alive
<silverarrow> if we could improve gnome maplayer /gecko/ and flash video replacer, most stuff would work on ppc
<silverarrow> they should work really, but packages got broken and some point
<silverarrow> those white ibooks are still nice to write on
<silverarrow> at least the larger screens
<silverarrow> I even ordered a new battery
<silverarrow> I suddenly became determent to make this laptop work again lol
<silverarrow> brb
<silverarrow> could you make sense of this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1157380/
<silverarrow> are there any other way on retrieving debugging info on mplayer and gecko
<leszek> silverarrow: seems to be a normal mplayer output
<leszek> isn't the player running or what ?
<silverarrow> not at all
<silverarrow> and I Kevin is complaining I am giving him incomplete logs
<silverarrow> this is all I get
<silverarrow> I would apprechiate any thoughts on the subject
<silverarrow> I need to dig up the right kind of info for him to work with
<leszek> silverarrow: check if you have set an output for video and output in the embedded gecko-mediaplayer plugin. As far as I know the plugin uses other settings than the gnome-mplayer standalone player
<silverarrow> I have tried all of the video ouetput options listed. g, g2 (whatever they are) x11, xv...
<silverarrow> oh, in gecko
<silverarrow> no gecko is not easily opened
<silverarrow> it is more of a plugin thing
<silverarrow> I can open mplayer and play around with settings
<bioterror> install windows :D
<bioterror> you could make your a little easier
<silverarrow> no, will not do
<leszek> silverarrow: you have to set in the gecko player plugin
<silverarrow> how "set in"
<silverarrow> it is installed
<silverarrow> and working on an apple site
<leszek> just open up the example page from above and right click on the plugin and go to settings
<silverarrow> that would be mplayer settings
<silverarrow> which I have tried all kinds of combos
<leszek> silverarrow: but it should not be the same setting
<silverarrow> gnome mplayer work with the gecko media player; gecko is the browser part
<leszek> as gecko-mplayer uses another category then gnome-mplayer
<silverarrow> gnome the actual player
<leszek> yeah I know
<silverarrow> good
<silverarrow> how do I go about that
<leszek> just like I said
<leszek> and if you have set it from within the plugin it should work
<silverarrow> when I open preferenses from "right click" on the mplayer test site, all I get is mplayer preferance table
<leszek> I know
<leszek> and there set xv as videooutput
<leszek> and alsa as audio
<leszek> click ok
<leszek> then play
<silverarrow> sorry, I don`t follow you
<leszek> it should work
<silverarrow> but, I have been doing that several times?
<silverarrow> ok, once more
<leszek> hmm... then I don't know what your problem is
<silverarrow> join the club
<silverarrow> powerpc weirdness
<leszek> hmm... does the example stream at all plays in mplayer ?
<silverarrow> no,
<leszek> so if you copy the adress to the mov and open it directly in gnome-mplayer ?
<silverarrow> never has on ppc
<silverarrow> at least 12.04
<leszek> is libavcodec-53 installed or libavcodec-extra-53 ?
<silverarrow> mplayer only works in browser with flash video replacers, and only as standalone
<silverarrow> and the fluke excetipioin is the apple site commercial
<leszek> so codec support is not the problem ?
<silverarrow> not sure
<silverarrow> I am hoping for any good idea to come along
<silverarrow> i have to do some codec search
<leszek> as I said
<silverarrow> I think I have them all
<leszek> check if libavcodec-extra-53 is installed alongside with libavformat-extra-53
<silverarrow> how do I list codecs installed?
<silverarrow> which package would they be in?
<leszek> this are packagenames already
<silverarrow> oh
 * silverarrow opening package manager
<silverarrow> most of the codecs or restricted ones comes in bundels it seems
<silverarrow> libavformat is missing
<silverarrow> I installed, and rebooted, no change
<silverarrow> still doesn`t play
<silverarrow> how to debug these packages?
<silverarrow> at least retrieve some kind of log
<silverarrow> on what goes wrong I mean
<silverarrow> I`m done for today I think
<silverarrow> well done
<leszek> silverarrow: run mplayer <path-to-remote-video-file> from the terminal
<leszek> post the output
<leszek> to a pastebin service please :)
<silverarrow> command not found?
<silverarrow> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<silverarrow> oh sorry
<silverarrow> I`m not doing correctly I think
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/225235
<leszek> nope
<leszek> silverarrow: mplayer http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/testing/test.mov
<leszek> try that command
<silverarrow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1157466/
<silverarrow> it worked, starwars
<silverarrow> oh, I shall post that to Kevin
<silverarrow> laszek, does it give anything useful?
<leszek> silverarrow: yep you have pulse as audiooutput. This does not work as lubuntu ships only with alsa
<leszek> so please use alsa
<silverarrow> leszek: odd, because when I check I it is set to alsa
<silverarrow> anyhow, audio works
<silverarrow> you just suggested check of for alsa, and I did ; from default to alsa
<leszek> yeah
<leszek> what is the videooutput currently ?
<silverarrow> xv I think
<silverarrow> yes, xv
<silverarrow> I have tried them all
<silverarrow> some of them work, some not at all
<leszek> yeah xv should work
<leszek> x11 also on every card
<silverarrow> yes, they both wrok
<silverarrow> I think one of the others worked too
<silverarrow> leszek: what would be a likely explanation for this bug?
<silverarrow> and the issue with flash video repalcer might be the same too
<silverarrow> browser embedded play
<leszek> I really don't know
<leszek> especially as if it seems to be a bug that I cannot reproduce here
<silverarrow> leszek: you are on an ibook or something?
<silverarrow> powerpc at least
<leszek> nope I don't have a powerpc here
<leszek> but I highly doubt it that it has to do with the plattform
<silverarrow> well, the packages in powerpc iso then
<leszek> that could be
<silverarrow> odd thing it suddenly appeard on all the ppc distros
<leszek> you could try debian
<leszek> ah ok
<silverarrow> debian based ones
<leszek> ah ok then debian maintainers must fucked it up
<silverarrow> like the universe decided ppc users should struggle a bit
<leszek> then I guess there is a bug entry @ debian
<leszek> perhaps they fixed it up
<silverarrow> debian absoutely hates getting this info form non debian users
<silverarrow> we are almost ignored
<silverarrow> perhaps that is exactly what we are
<silverarrow> mint and ubuntu is frowned upon
<silverarrow> at least the irc channel
<silverarrow> irc is so stupid that way
<silverarrow> narrow minded nerd lol
<zumodoki> I can't seem to get my install to actually complete. Any suggestions?
<bioterror> explain more
<zumodoki> I start the install it, It never completes/
<bioterror> !alternate | zumodoki
<ubottu> zumodoki: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<bioterror> that should really give options other than the vanilla ubuntu
<bioterror> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/ grab alternate install CD from there
<zumodoki> Thanks that what I was looking for
<zumodoki> So what do I do if this install fails?
<leszek> zumodoki: try another distribution
<zumodoki> non ubuntu based I assume?
<zumodoki> Live CDs have spoiled me
<zumodoki> I forgot what a linux install looked like.
<zleap> a lot different to back in the early days thankfully
<zleap> mind you my last exposure to debian was with raspberry Pi,  rather impressive
<zumodoki> How are you finding it?
<zleap> pretyy good
<zumodoki> My first encounter with linux was with the first version of ubuntu version 4? I think
<zleap> waiting for a case, i am more worried aboutdamaging it,  tv stand has metal bits in it
<zleap> i have that somewhere 4.10 or something
<zleap> also need to use in bedroom so i can plug in to tv,  so greater risk of damagfe so just played around with it on my desk by logging in with ssh
<zumodoki> Card board box will do for now!
<zleap> or ssh -X when feeling brave
<zleap> yeah
<zleap> it can go on my desk
<zumodoki> I hate the fact I live in a house made of brick.
<zumodoki> Can't run ethernet cables
<zleap> floorboards
<zleap> usually you can run cable under them
<zleap> if you don't mind ripping the place up i guess
<zleap> which isn't exactly a practical solution
<zumodoki> Yea, Floorboards were lifted to get the house rewired. I dont think they would survie another pulling
<zumodoki> However I will keep it in mind for sure
<zleap> yeah they should bulld new houses WITH ethernet,  and eithernet ports built in
<zumodoki> Im used to dropping cable down behind the laughing plaster
<zleap> ah sounds good
<zumodoki> Yea and plugs with USB ports built in.
<zumodoki> No its not, You ever had to deal with 100 year old plster? :L
<zleap> no
<zleap> but i guess if you are ripping out the plaster to re-wire you may as well get ethernet put in too
<zumodoki> Think of it as plaster board running down 2 of the 4 sides of the house
<zumodoki> So im really limited on what rooms can have ethernet ports
<zumodoki> My minds thinik about pulling up the floor.
<zleap> i guess if you can simply wire from upstairs to downstairs,  then you can put a shelf + hub / switch in or perhaps wireless
<zleap> and run either net neatly along just under the celing
<zumodoki> Think bungalow with a loft.
<ickefes> hi guys. ihave changed the mouse theme to the dark one in 12.04 but the cursors are only dark inside programs and not on the desktop or menus. how do I fix this?
<kanliot> reboot
<Unit193> Or you could just logout and back in, maybe restarting openbox would be enough.
<ickefes> i think i first changed it before i turned the computer off about two hours ago and not it it "rebooted".
<kanliot> i don't understand, did you reboot?
<ickefes> and now it is rebooted.
<ickefes> i messed up the end of the sentence. i will reboot again and see what happens. bye for now.
<ickefes> the cursor is still white
<kanliot> on the desktop?
<ickefes> yes.
<kanliot> you using pcmanfm?
<ickefes> the file manager that's default in lxde?
<kanliot> and if you open leafpad, it is black?
<ickefes> pcmanfm = white
<ickefes> leafpad = white
<kanliot> where is it black
<kanliot> ?
<ickefes> it is black for example when i move the cursor in abiword around the icons (save, print etc)
<ickefes> on the desktop it is black
<ickefes> sorry, white
<kanliot> lubuntu 12.04?
<ickefes> yes and updated yesterday
<kanliot> i'm actually having the same bug, even after reboot
<kanliot> but it's not abiword
<kanliot> would I file the bug against lxappearance?
<ickefes> In EPDFViewer the cursor is black even in the menu and hovering over icons
<ickefes> damn, i mean white
<ickefes> sorry. i am g*d d*amn stupid tonight. at least more than usual.
<kanliot> maybe it's multiple uh, themes installed or something
<kanliot> no idea
<ickefes> i have the two mouse cursor themes that came with lubuntu 12.04 amd64
<ickefes> DMZ (black) and DMZ (white)
<kanliot> yeah, on my pc it's pcmanfm and mplayer with the white cursors
<kanliot> and lxpanel
<ickefes> i guess i have to use the regular white. it is not the end of the world but it is sad that the option to make them black does not work,
<kanliot> i think i figured it out
<ickefes> you have?
<kanliot>  /usr/share/icons/default
<kanliot> paste that in here
<kanliot> if it's short
<ickefes> index.theme is all
<ickefes> that filesays:
<ickefes> [Icon Theme]
<ickefes> Inherits=DMZ-White
<ickefes> I changed it back to white before
<kanliot> yeah i just tested it
<kanliot> it work
<kanliot> go me
<kanliot> thanks to the arch wiki
<ickefes> did you change it to Inherits=DMZ-Black?
<kanliot> yup and logged out
<ickefes> i will try it and report back.
<ickefes> HELL YEAH! ;D
<kanliot> :)
<ickefes> wait...
<ickefes> not all the cursors are black
<ickefes> the resize cursor is white.
<kanliot> what about lxappearance
<kanliot> look and feel
<ickefes> it said DMZ-White but I changed that one to Black without result
<ickefes> in chromium the resize cursor is black
<ickefes> this is all too weird.
<ickefes> why is it acting like this?
<kanliot> change it in lxappearance and apply
<kanliot> and restart chrom..
<ickefes> so we have to edit index.theme AND change the settings in lxappearance?
<ickefes> i hope this will be fixed in future version of lubuntu.
<kanliot> i still donno where to file the bug
<kanliot> against lxappearance i guess
<kanliot> which is seriously broke in 12.10 anyhow
<ickefes> the resize cursor result so far is chromium = black, Abiword = white
<kanliot> how do you even get the resize cursor
<kanliot> on 1920x1090 it's damn impossible to hit that pixel...
<kanliot> like building  a ship in a bottle
<kanliot> or hitting that pixel
<ickefes> i have always wondered why the resize function in ubuntu etc is so damn bad
<kanliot> ok here's the fix
<kanliot> openbox --reconfigure
<ickefes> like you said, it is almost impossible to make appear around the edge of a program
<kanliot> i actually filed a bug against that
<wxl> i think it's a theme problem personally
<wxl> i've found some themes that seem ot have thicker borders
<kanliot> wxl yes
<wxl> should be low hanging fruit for bug squashing
<kanliot> but it's fixed in kde, so
<ickefes> i will download some others theme which hopefully are not corrupted and see what happens
<kanliot> it's not the theme
<kanliot> you didn't do openbox -realsdkjf
<kanliot> see above
<ickefes> i did reconfigure
<wxl> O_O
<wxl> openbox --$(cat /dev/urandom)
<kanliot> lol
<wxl> teehee
<wxl> don't listen to me btw ickefes
<ickefes> :)
<ickefes> i want to like linux but why does a these small things bug the hell out of me? can't it just work? :D
<ickefes> all
<kanliot> wxl you hung my terminal!
 * wxl killed an irc bot the other day making use of its calculation functions. apparently 2^(2^(2^(2^(2^2)))) leads to excess flood. go figure.
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> if you have pulseaudio, turn your speakers up really loud and try pacat /dev/urandom
<wxl> again, don't listen to me here
<wxl> XD
<ickefes> i removed pulseaudio earlier today :D
<wxl> probably not a bad idea
<ickefes> i couldn't get my internal mic to work with pulseaudio and skype
<wxl> oh that's strange
<wxl> i think i had that working
<Unit193> May want to head on over to #lubuntu-offtopic for the non-supporty stuff.
 * wxl hangs his head in shame
<wxl> anyways if there's a bug kanliot why don't you give us the buug # and we can all support you on that one
<kanliot> ok
<ickefes> that would be great
<SASdSDA> heres the bug https://bugzilla.icculus.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5732
<ubottu> bugzilla.icculus.org bug 5732 in general "Resizing with mouse by clicking window edges is difficult, due to small borders" [Enhancement,New]
<wxl> why is this on bugzilla and not launchpad?
 * kanliot moving this to offtopic
<zumodoki> So the alternitive install seems to have done its job,
<silverarrow> zumodoki, on what kind of hardware?
<zumodoki> AMD Athlon 2400+ Clocked at 1.5Ghz
<zumodoki> silverarrow, The install wouldnt finsish on the normal CD
<kanliot> 512 ram?
<zumodoki> 768?
<silverarrow> it should though
<kanliot> did you do "try lubuntu" then install?
<zumodoki> I know, It jsut seemed to hault towards the end
<silverarrow> can happen I suppose
<kanliot> yeah this is known bug
<zumodoki> Ive tried the try lubunut and installed from thier. And I have also tried installing without trying
<silverarrow> kanliot, it is?
<kanliot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1038248
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1038248 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity Should Check for required RAM before running, Provide helpful error" [Undecided,New]
<silverarrow> hope it gets sorted out
<zumodoki> Seems the alternitive install was a better idea
<kanliot> yeah you get that problem if you "try lubuntu" and install with less than 1GB
<silverarrow> as long as you are there
<kanliot> but nobody confirms my bugs, so it goes nowhere
<kanliot> HINT
<zumodoki> Isnt 512MB or more enough though?
<silverarrow> hardly more than enough
<kanliot> i donno, because it seems to work on some pcs, or pc's w/ swap files
<silverarrow> just about I suppose, but lubuntu has installed with less
<zumodoki> As I said this just gave me an spinning circle towards the end, and never completed the operation. I think grub was never instaalled
<silverarrow> with a 1.5GHz cpu you can benefit from 1GB ram at least I think
<silverarrow> but running lubuntu is not the most taxing on resources
<zumodoki> Yea but its an old machine, I only had a 512 and 256 stick about
<kanliot> well if you have the time zumodoki, you can create a launchpad account and confirm the bug with 768 MB
<silverarrow> zumodoki, don`t worry it will be fine
<silverarrow> you made a 1.5GB swap?
<silverarrow> yeah, bugs are important to report
<silverarrow> lubuntu booted straight into live cd on my ibook
<silverarrow> installed on 512GB and runs fine
<silverarrow> ibook G5 1.42 GHz,
<silverarrow> but powerpc cpus are a bit odd
<kanliot> i'm not surprised
<kanliot> too bad the bug isn't consistent
<zumodoki> Speaking of PPC. I want to install lubuntu on my nice old G3
<silverarrow> should work
<silverarrow> depending on ram alternate install is probably a must
<silverarrow> flash and  media players in browser is a pain
<silverarrow> however there are workarounds
<silverarrow> and hopefully some fixes when devs get around to look at it
<zumodoki> Someone suggested madori as a html5 browser that works on ppc
<silverarrow> no¨
<zumodoki> my G3 has 1GB Ram, More than this athlon
<silverarrow> Midori do not support html5
<silverarrow> however Gnash wroks in midori
<silverarrow> gnash mozilla plugin package is broken
<zumodoki> Madori does support html5 :s
<silverarrow> for firefox the extention Flash Video Replacer works, if you check for standalone play
<silverarrow> madori or midori?
<silverarrow> however html5 has not been  all that good om my G4
<SASdSDA> wxl i filed the openbox bug upstream https://bugs.launchpad.net/openbox/+bug/1039247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1039247 in openbox (Ubuntu) " Resizing with mouse by clicking window edges is difficult, due to small borders" [Undecided,New]
<silverarrow> a bit flaky
<silverarrow> java works
<silverarrow> i like lubuntu though
<silverarrow> no, midori will not work with html5
<silverarrow> just tried
<silverarrow> gnash will stream
<zumodoki> why not?
<zumodoki> everything i read says it does
<kanliot> probably because he tried it
<silverarrow> odd html5 is tagged of for in the test
<zumodoki> you tried 0.4.6
<silverarrow> it works
<zumodoki> so am i right?
<silverarrow> no, I have 0.4.3 I think
<silverarrow> yes
<zumodoki> wooo
<silverarrow> perhaps just hangup or something
<silverarrow> however picture stops, starts, haults,,, audio is fine
<silverarrow> might be improved?
<zumodoki> Id just blame the ppc
<silverarrow> yeah
<silverarrow> but flash video replacer streams flawlessly
<silverarrow> but only for mozilla based browsers
<zumodoki> I dont even use the g3 anymore, I just want it for the fun of it I think
<silverarrow> could be an instersting project
<zumodoki> if i could get it to boot from cd :P
<kanliot> theres help available for booting macs
<silverarrow> usb perhaps
<zumodoki> kanliot i dealt with your bug
<silverarrow> hi alex
<silverarrow> is anyone on in the night?
<kanliot> ya why
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> is there something better than xfburn for lubuntu
<silverarrow> ?
<kanliot> last time i looked there were lots of bad alternatives
<kanliot> what does ubuntu use?
<silverarrow> brasero?
<kanliot> yeah
<kanliot> i could get tired just listing them all, let alone trying them
<silverarrow> xfburn chrases when adding a track to the adio list
<kanliot> but it is annoying getting the odd coaster... and burning at only 6x speed
<silverarrow> preferably a burner that handles audio, data and iso
<silverarrow> xf burn would be good though
<silverarrow> but nees bug fixes
<silverarrow> I filed a bug reprot
<silverarrow> it seemed to be an old bug, but no reports on later releases
<silverarrow> until mine
<silverarrow> I have tried several times, but crashes
<silverarrow> maybe a ppc thing
<kanliot> yeah
<silverarrow> or not
<silverarrow> ?
<kanliot> i doubt it's ppc
<kanliot> if you send me the mp3 i will try it
<kanliot> or does it crash for every mp3?
<silverarrow> can I send it to you?
<silverarrow> from xchat?
<silverarrow> do you get any message on your part?
<zumodoki> After sitting down with lubuntu I dont feel its something I could put infornt of a novice :(
<kanliot> please move this confo to oftopic
<kanliot> silver
<silverarrow> sorry, I thought we were right on topic
<kanliot> zumodoki, i write the wiki, i'm welcome to suggestions
<zumodoki> I mean its is user frendly
<zumodoki> It just feels small
#lubuntu 2012-08-21
<silverarrow> zumodoki, small?
<silverarrow> simple you mean
<silverarrow> yes it is
<silverarrow> compared to mountain lion with all kinds of flash
<silverarrow> or windows 7 even
<silverarrow> not really
<silverarrow> zumodoki, lubuntu is kept simple with out the flashy stuff deliberately
<kanliot> he was talking about wiki
<silverarrow> oh I see
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> have a good night
<silverarrow> I need to be off
<kanliot> c u
<silverarrow> i shall have to look further into burner alternative tomorrow
<silverarrow> :-)
<zumodoki> Anyone have peppermint a try?
<holstein> peppermintOS? i have used it often
<zumodoki> How do you find it over lubuntu?
<holstein> similar.. peppermint has a few custom tools that are nice
<holstein> both have live CD's.. try them both for yourself
<zumodoki> I like that lubuntu is lite, But if I stick it infront of say my mum, I feels shell sturrgle to use it
<zumodoki> I need something lite and is still nice on the eyes.
<zumodoki> PeppermintOS seems to fit that, However in peppermint 3 the screenshots suggest its another desktop enviroment now
<holstein> your mum needs what she is comfortable with.. mum will have to learn some OS
<holstein> zumodoki: they are both LXDE.. i would expect mum to have a similar experience on both
<zumodoki> Peppermint 3
<zumodoki> javascript:;
<zumodoki> http://peppermintos.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/3screen_two.png
<zumodoki> Isnt that the same enviroment mint is using?
<holstein> zumodoki: peppermint and lubuntu both use LXDE
<zumodoki> I know that, But the menu in the screenshot is what im used to seing on mint, Which isnt LXDE based.
<holstein> zumodoki: they customize
<holstein> zumodoki: you can add a menu like that to anything... you can try them all live
<zumodoki> Its the visual eye candy I think will make the machine perfect.
<holstein> zumodoki: sure, but there really i no eye candy, its just a different implementation of LXDE
<zumodoki> It looks visually nicer than lubuntu by default. It may be the selling point I need.
<holstein> zumodoki: i think both are a nice balance of performance and functionality...
<zumodoki> Unless you have suggestions on installing that.,
<holstein> zumodoki: "visually nicer" is a matter of opinion, and you can try both from a live CD and see exactly what is going on
<holstein> zumodoki: my suggestion is that.. try them both live
<zumodoki> I need performance, but it if looks "ugly" I can't convince someone to use it.
<zumodoki> lubuntu I have installed. peppermint seems to come witha  bunch of stuff id never use.
<holstein> zumodoki: sure, but i dont think lubuntu looks ugly.. some prefer the clean UI
<zumodoki> Whatever peppermintos has going on, I think is a nice clean simple UI
<holstein> sure, and thats the goal, and i think they delivered quite well
<zumodoki> lubuntu by default I feel it looks to small
<holstein> looks to small?
<holstein> you mean, the text is too small?
<zumodoki> I suppose
<zumodoki> Hard to explain
<holstein> zumodoki: you suppose the text is too small?
<holstein> zumodoki: you can find the text too small... its not a problem.. its also not a problem to increase the text size
<holstein> nor, is it a problem to prefer the default installation of peppermint
<zumodoki> Would it be possible to stip out the stuff from peppermint I dont want before install? I.E so if I run the disk its missing the stuff like amsn
<holstein> zumodoki: all of this software is open, so anything is possible... cant imagine it would matter that much though
<holstein> both iso's sizes are pretty lean by today's standards
<zumodoki> If im installing it on a few machine, I dont want to have to go and remove the same programs on 5 installs.
<holstein> zumodoki: you can make your own OS, your own live CD.. you can do one install, strip it down, and clone that one
<holstein> you can make a script that would remove whatever you like after installing
<nessmuk> I'm trying to find an iso for Lubuntu 10.04....not on their home site or torrent so far. Anyone here can help me?
<Unit193> Why do you want 10.04?
<Unit193> nessmuk: ^
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> why would you want 10.04
<bioterror> it's so outdated what comes to LXDE components
<nessmuk> first because the instability in the new installer in 10.10 gave me total grief. Second, I'm just playing with small distros on an old Toshiba Satellita laptop. Pre-usb bootable, 192Meg Ram 400mhz chip. I wanted to see if Lubuntu is that much faster than Xubuntu. Trying guadelinux-mini next
<Unit193> 10.10 is in end of life, so 12.04 would be the one to try, and is AntiX as well as SliTaz on that list? :D
<bioterror> those distros are huge
<bioterror> I demand Tiny Core on that list too
<bioterror> as it's the smallest
<nessmuk> end of life is no concern....I'm just PO'd that the links on lubuntu's site for 10,04 don't GO to that iso...it goes to 10.10
<nessmuk> if I just wanted tiny, I'd use damnsmalllinux....which I've used a lot. Just want to see how 10.04 runs on this old laptop
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/PreviousReleases#A10.04
<nessmuk> my bad! missed that one. As they say in Jazz....Sanctuary Macho!
<rbaskers> hi
<rbaskers> can someone help
<bioterror> we always try to help with what know and can
<bioterror> +we
<rbaskers> i am not very experienced with linux
<rbaskers> so its an easy question
<rbaskers> i downloaded playonlinux, i have extracted it to my desktop, now what?
<rbaskers> i presume i open lxterminal
<rbaskers> navigate to desktop
<bioterror> http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html
<bioterror> there's commands for ubuntu
<bioterror> dont take the deb
<bioterror> just use the reposotiry
<bioterror> repository
<bioterror> then. http://www.playonlinux.com/en/manual.html
<rbaskers> i already have installed an older version of playonlinux via software centre
<rbaskers> but down the bottom is says a newer version is available
<bioterror> and you should use the repository
<bioterror> as it's easier to maintain
<rbaskers> sorry what is that ?
<bioterror> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<rbaskers> sry i have used windows my whole life
<rbaskers> reading now
<bioterror> I have too!
<jokerdino> hey guys. anyone on 12.10?
<jokerdino> bug fix to bug #1035607 doesn't seem to work fine.
<bioterror> nope, becouse lack of PAE
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1035607 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "Unity-greeter doesn't have a badge for Lubuntu session" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035607
<bioterror> jokerdino, and your lubuntu-artwork is which version?
<jokerdino> 0.30
<bioterror> there you go
<jokerdino> oops
<bioterror> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bioterror> ;)
<jokerdino> :D
<bioterror> takes a while to move to repos ;)
<jokerdino> i'll check back in a while. thanks much.
<bioterror> have you updated your system already?
<jokerdino> yeah. i have to dist-upgrade now
<jokerdino> one sec.
<jokerdino> ok 0.31 fixes the bug :-)
<Timo_> Hi, for some reason I always need approval on the Lubuntu-mailing, while I am registered to the mailing list :(
<kanliot> timo_ ask on the mailing list
<Timo_> alright
<kanliot> also , be sure and introduce yourself
<kanliot> how long you've used lubuntu
<kanliot> and what your role on the team is
<bioterror> quite long
<bioterror> old face
<kanliot> oh
<kanliot> didn't know :)
<Timo_> :D
<Timo_> I did use the list for some time, but now I started using daily digest, because it was spamming me a bit :P
<bioterror> I stopped reading mailing lists when they changed lubuntu-desktop to something else
<bioterror> and it was full of emotional mails
<Timo_> That's the negative side of active mailing lists :p
<bioterror> I rather spend my time and mobiles bandwith for something else than all that emo stuff
<Timo_> hahaha :d
<Timo_> I just read the subjects, and if it sounds interesting, I read it :p
<kanliot> i might be the worst person on the mailing list, IMHO
<bioterror> quite many times I was "ooohhh new email!" and when I checked it, it was mostly "you dont like me and my adhd acting at all! why you're all like that?"
<Timo_> lol :D
<kanliot> really i don't see how people put up with me
<Timo_> mm I just bought the Humble Bundle, it always contains some nice games :D
<kanliot> i'm as annoying as lxpanel
<Timo_> oh, it's been some time ago I abandoned LXpanel
<Timo_> AWN here :P
<kanliot> lol
<Timo_> AWN+DockbarX :D
<kanliot> don't know anything about either one
<kanliot> qwertyuiop
<kanliot> 321`qWADSEFRGTH
<kanliot> sorry
<kanliot> needed to clean my keyboard
<kanliot> seriously
<Timo_> np
<Timo_> so, kanliot, where are you from?
<kanliot> usa: ohio and tennessee
<kanliot> u?
<kanliot> some people say that instead of tennehio person i loook more pennslytucky
<kanliot> bad joke for aussies
<kanliot> i need something at the store, brb
<silverarrow> hi
<Timo_> hi
<silverarrow> do you know how to report on testing packages?
<silverarrow> I am still in 12.04 but have built the 1.0.6 (testing) packages locally
<smartboyhw> Use packages.qa.ubuntu.com
<silverarrow> Phiscribe,
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> any good burner for powerpc?
<holstein> silverarrow: you mean, cd type media burner?
<holstein> i would think most packages would be in the repos for that
<silverarrow> cd, and iso at least, data
<holstein> silverarrow: i heard about something on a podcast that made me think of you.. https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1303/
<silverarrow> xfburn could potentially be good
<silverarrow> or rather become
<silverarrow> cool
<holstein> silverarrow: i was wondering if it could just strip the audio out when it converts mp4 to mp3 or whatever audio
<silverarrow> tanks
<holstein> silverarrow: though i havent used PPC in a while, i would expect xfburn and brasero and whatever else to just be in the repos
<silverarrow> oh, yes I am still on that one
<silverarrow> xfburn is default but crashes
<holstein> i would start it from the terminal and see if there is any helpful output
<silverarrow> it crashes as soon as I add a track to the adio project
<silverarrow> paste.ubuntu.com/1159242
<holstein> maybe you dont have the proper codecs installed...
<silverarrow> paste.ubuntu.com/115244
<silverarrow> how am I suppose to know what they  are?
<silverarrow> weird, because I have installed just about every plugin and lib there is
<holstein> silverarrow: i usuallu just search.. its just an idea anyways... you can try another burner, and try another type of audio file
<silverarrow> I could
<silverarrow> brasero is an option
<silverarrow> it has been good in the past
<holstein> silverarrow: should take a few seconds to install and test.. then you'll know if its xfburn or codecs
<silverarrow> brassero seems to work
<silverarrow> attempting burn now
<silverarrow> normalizing tracks...
<silverarrow> holstein, and it plays in cd player
<silverarrow> !!
<silverarrow> I need a better stereo
<holstein> silverarrow: could be something to do with the PPC build of xfburn... could be a very small group supporting those packages
<holstein> i think most PPC users are doing the server thing with them...
<silverarrow> true
<holstein> silverarrow: not that that is a valid excuse for a bug... just a resonable explanation
<silverarrow> there are a few who keeps up their G4 laptops though
<holstein> from what i read, sometime after 10.04 PPC went "unofficial".. whatever that means
<silverarrow> and some hold on the top model 64bit G5s, those where very expensive at a time
<silverarrow> some of the G5s are upgradable
<silverarrow> there are loads of powerpc still in use
<silverarrow> however, they are not that good anymore with some stuff
<silverarrow> linux could improve those areas easily
<holstein> well, loads of any linux user is a minority.. and the #'s dont matter.. if its unofficial, its unsupported, officially
<silverarrow> but with debian bugs seeping in to every related distro linux get a bad reputation for the G3, 4 and 5
<holstein> yeah, in the end it likely is better to just go and help and support upstream
<silverarrow> ppc is actually suported, just not assigned that much attention
<holstein> silverarrow: i read it was community supported
<silverarrow> debian still support ppc fully and officially
<holstein> PowerPC was an officially supported architecture for Ubuntu between versions 4.10 and 6.10. From 7.04 onwards it is a community supported port
<holstein> thats via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPC
<holstein> i thought the 9.10 i had tried was official though
<silverarrow> though what happens in practicality is another story, I think it has to do with feedback info
<silverarrow> I filed a separate bug for the 1.0.6 packages, and it was deleted from launchpad
<holstein> silverarrow: that statement and stance on the wiki means bascially it may be buggy, and theres not much officially done about it
<silverarrow> I already had filed a bug on the 1.05 package, which I spent 14 days on getting to work lol
<holstein> silverarrow: thats the kind of community support that really helps though
<silverarrow> yeah, unfortunately really
<silverarrow> and I spent two nights in a row with 1.0.6 packages
<holstein> eh... you cant expect the higer-ups to support legacy hardware forever.. i think it was a necessary call, and it makes me a little sad
<silverarrow> they should, lol
<bioterror> why they should?
<bioterror> do you pay them for supporting your obsolete hardware?
<silverarrow> the bugs are not that hard to fix if the right person get to work on it
<holstein> well, to be clear, you can.. you can always build a version that supports whatever you like
<holstein> but, the focus of ubuntu is not to support legacy hardware
<silverarrow> who pays them to support newer hardware then?
<silverarrow> I suppose debian is the source anyhow
<holstein> silverarrow: i think the idea is, someone might.. and the "mainstream" idea of ubuntu is to be for newer hardware
<silverarrow> yes, it has to be for the newer hardwre
<silverarrow> I still like the old ibook though
<holstein> again, doesnt have to be a deal breaker.. you might find a friendlier out of the box solution for legacy hardware though
<holstein> and you can always customize to your liking
<bioterror> silverarrow, people buys newer hardware to play with
<bioterror> that's normal cycle
<bioterror> and some people might get newer hardware as they are ment to make drivers and software for it
<bioterror> like Raspberry Pi for example, they have given away prototype to get it running and working
<silverarrow> ppc is just a bit out of luck
<bioterror> PPC is dead
<silverarrow> any old intel hardware is supported
<holstein> well, PPC is not being made anymore
<silverarrow> except the IBM stuff
<bioterror> PPC was doomed when Apple said during 2005 "we are now going to make x86 computers"
<bioterror> silverarrow, IBM stuff is Power
<holstein> intel is easier to support in a legacy fashion as well likely due to the way they are open about hardware specs
<silverarrow> powerpc is pretty well supported still, just a few issues that need attention
<silverarrow> I hope there is a dev who has an old g4 or 5 they like
<holstein> i find its much like bioterror states.. PPC is dead
<holstein> i find a few places that support all kinds of legacy hardware quite well.. ubuntu is not necessarily one of those places
<bioterror> it really requires to have some sort of asperger to use G4 PPC's in a year 2012 when C2D computers are already given away for free
<bioterror> just like some people likes to use CDE ;-)
<holstein> well, im an advocate of using hardware when its around and appropriate, but usually the TCO is lower just getting newer hardware thats better on power usage
<silverarrow> yeah, maybe I should stick to installing ubuntu on my new samung in stead
<silverarrow> or debian
<silverarrow> the ones with the oldest hardware is often studens
<silverarrow> they start off with hand me down computers
<silverarrow> and improve standard as soon as they can
<silverarrow> which often means a couple of years
<Unit193> Did you need something?  This is a support channel after all.
<silverarrow> yes I do
<silverarrow> but not ppc this time
<silverarrow> extracting audio file from mp4
<Unit193> What about it?  You should be able to use Audacity for example to do that.
<silverarrow> apparently vlc is better at it
<Unit193> "Better at it"
<psichas> hello lubuntu users :))
<pH5> when using XVidcap the sound isn't recoding... why???
<silverarrow> because it is lubuntu
<silverarrow> a bit crappy some times
<pH5> so what do you use to record screen actitvies?
<holstein> lubuntu is a bit crappy sometimes?.. maybe its soemthing to do with that particular package
<silverarrow> screen shots or video capture?
<pH5> video
<silverarrow> holstein, yeah
<holstein> last one i used was gtk-recordmydesktop
<silverarrow> I thought gnome mplayer could do video capture?
<silverarrow> vlc can
<pH5> i had gtk-recordmydesktop but when to play back the video look crappy in the sence i cant see it properly
<pH5> what's vlc
<pH5> ?
<holstein> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<silverarrow> vlc works
<silverarrow> must be the only thing on ppc that just works
<silverarrow> I just testet
<silverarrow> ph5, do you have vlc?
<silverarrow> oh, sorry, a video player
<silverarrow> media player
<pH5> so vlc can record desktop activities and no
<silverarrow> hmm, well, no not like that
<silverarrow> only what you can stream in vlc
<pH5> oh i need something that record desktop videos and sounds
<silverarrow> hmm, you mean download or transfer from other media?
<holstein> silverarrow: like, a screencapture
<pH5> yeah like XVidcap but i get no sound recording
<silverarrow> new to me, never used it
<pH5> its good but i get no sound.... by the way where do you find the microphone settings on Lubuntu?
<holstein> pH5: you can look in the terminal in alsamixer
<silverarrow> oh, VLC has desktop option too¨
<silverarrow> but haven`t tried
<silverarrow> not sure about recording though
<silverarrow> ...seem like there it that too
<pH5> oh hard to find a good one
<holstein> wonder is the linux version of teamviewer works for recording
<jonasen> i have downloaded minitube to /home/minitube . what should i write in the CLI to get it installed?
<pH5> jonasem: if it work you let me know... doesn't seem to work for me?
<pH5> ...
<holstein> jonasen: i would do http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-minitube-1-7-in-ubuntu-using-ppa.html
<j0bi> can someone help me make wifi usb adapter TL-WN723N work
<holstein> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/01/install-minitube-youtube-client-in.html suggests sudo apt-get purge phonon-backend-xine if you have any problems
<holstein> j0bi: i would run lsusb and see if it shows up
<j0bi> it shows
<holstein> j0bi: then i would share the line about the hardware here, and i'll help you search
<j0bi> but it doesnt been shown in the network manager
<j0bi> ok just a sec please
<j0bi> ID 0bda:8176 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<j0bi> holstein:
<jonasen> thanks for the link, but i have downloaded version 1-8 via http://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/x86_64/minitube/
<pH5> hey the trash bin disappear, how do i get it back?
<jonasen> so i need the commands to write in the cli, the links you sent me was only for version 1.7
<holstein> i would either follow something like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1658112 or try the windows driver in ndisgtk j0bi
<holstein> jonasen: i would look and see what version is currently in that PPA... otherwise, there should be a readme in the pacakge you downloaded with support
<holstein> jonasen: consider using checkinstall
<holstein> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<j0bi> let me read and try something and if i have prob i will ask for help
<j0bi> thanks
<holstein> j0bi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1030858 seems relevant?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1030858 in linux (Ubuntu) "0bda:8176 RTL8188CUS does not connect to wireless networks" [High,Triaged]
<j0bi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1030858     i will check
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1030858 in linux (Ubuntu) "0bda:8176 RTL8188CUS does not connect to wireless networks" [High,Triaged]
<Jotek> Hello everybody! Can someone help me with running native applications on Lubuntu?
<holstein> Jotek: sure.. anything "native" should just install and run easily
<holstein> Jotek: i would just use whatever package manager you are comfortable with to search and install them.. synaptic is a nice tool... full featured and easy to use
<Jotek> holstein: it does not! When I'm trying to run it I get an window, where I have to choose the best app to work with, when I try to run it with terminal I get a "permision denied" error.
<holstein> Jotek: it? synaptic?
<Jotek> hostein: nope, this application
<holstein> Jotek: cool... what application are you tying to run?
<Jotek> holstein: (the one I'm trying to run)
<Jotek> holstein: Tibia Client for linux (rpg game)
<j0bi> holstein: the wget at the bug report and solution asks for user and pass
<j0bi> :(
<holstein> j0bi: link what you got in pastebin.. wget should download into your home folder anywhere with no issues
<j0bi> i dont understand what to link?
<j0bi> the ftp asks for pass
<holstein> j0bi: whatever error messages you are seeing and having an issue with
<holstein> j0bi: ok. then i would search for the package from another source, or ask the maintainer for the pass, or try the windows driver in ndiswrapper with ndisgkt
<holstein> ndisgtk**
<j0bi> ok
<holstein> !ndisgtk
<j0bi> how to see what driver the wifi uses
<holstein> j0bi: i would go to the manufacturer and ask... i would grab the windows one and try it
<holstein> ndisgtk: graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers)
<Jotek> holstein: StartTibia.sh: 11: StartTibia.sh: ./libc6/ld-linux.so.2: Permission denied <- this is an error I have
<holstein> Jotek: i would be cautious of running that as root.. maybe to the point of running a live CD to test it
<Jotek> holstein: jotekk@jotekk-HP-d530-SFF-DC578AV:~/Tibia$ sudo sh StartTibia.sh StartTibia.sh: 11: StartTibia.sh: ./libc6/ld-linux.so.2: Permission denied <- as you can see - same thing
<holstein> Jotek: where did you get what you have downloaded?.. i cant see a download option without making an account
<Jotek> uhm
<Jotek> http://static.tibia.com/download/tibia961.tgz
<holstein> Jotek: i dont see a readme, and all i get is errors
<holstein> i would ask the maintainers what you are supposed to do, and maybe consider wine, or looking in a PPA
<j0bi> holstein:  can i ask you. i download the driver from the manufacture that is for windows?
<Jotek> holstein: damn
<holstein> j0bi: if you see a linux one, try it. you can also try with ndisgtk the windows driver
<holstein> http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/08/download-ubuntu-gamepack-1104.html has it for example Jotek
<Jotek> thanks :)
<holstein> i would look into where it got it from and how
<j0bi> holstein:  i just installed ndisgtk i open the prog and it i click install new driver
<j0bi> and i asks me for the inf file
<holstein> j0bi: correct.. the windows driver from the manufacturer
<Jotek> hostein: 4.3gb, argh!
<j0bi> so i must download it from internet
<holstein> Jotek: im not suggesting you download or use it.. im just saying it was included there.. in ubuntu
<Jotek> yeah, it works on ubuntu
<holstein> Jotek: lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<Jotek> holstein: as we can see - not totally
<holstein> Jotek: you dont have to say "we", becuase they are the same repos.. with access to the same programs..
<holstein> i would think it more likely a software version issue.. like, you are using a verion of ubuntu that support that software, and the lubuntu version doesnt
<j0bi> holstein:  i have the cd
<j0bi> can i use that???
<holstein> j0bi: what cd?
<j0bi> with the drivers of the wifi adapter
<holstein> j0bi: sure...
<j0bi> that came with the usb
<holstein> that is a plausible method to obtain windows drivers supplied by the manufacturer
<holstein> and, you'll know they should work :)
<j0bi> holstein: wich one to use
<j0bi> it has for win xp vista and 7
<holstein> i always try XP... you can try one, and see, and try another...
<j0bi> ok
<jonasen> holstein-> i have installed checkinstall, but it the command "sudo checkinstall minitube" doesnt work
<holstein> jonasen: i would install from PPA...
<jonasen> PPA? sorry im new
<holstein> if you want to troubleshoot the current issue, you'll need to pastebin errors
<holstein> jonasen: the link i linked earlier
<j0bi> it says hardware not present but i d
<j0bi> see it blinking
<j0bi> and in lsusb
<j0bi> should i do a restart holstein
<holstein> j0bi: shouldnt have to, but you can try
<holstein> jonasen: the link where you said the version was too old.. but when i look at the PPA, it contains version 1.8 https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/minitube
<holstein> jonasen: you get version 1.8 from ppa by following http://www.noobslab.com/2012/01/install-minitube-youtube-client-in.html
<jonasen> http://pastebin.com/tRNFtDdd
<holstein> jonasen: the PPA wont work for you?
<jonasen> ok, now i understand. i havent tried it. I would like to be able to install the file i downloaded earlier from minitubes homepage. i coult use that info when installing other apps
<j0bi> holstein:  the restart did the trick
<j0bi> it started working it asked me for wifi pass and now choose password fro new keyring
<j0bi> what is this???
<holstein> j0bi: should be the user pass..
<holstein> j0bi: get on the network, and then sort out those little issues
<j0bi> i cant because its asking me this
<holstein> jonasen: and you can, but there should be a readme there.. otherwise, the maintainer of that PPA has already done that for you, if you'd like to use his package
<j0bi> an application want to create a new keyring called default
<holstein> j0bi: should be the user password
<j0bi> ok i put the same i use to log in the system
<j0bi> GIOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII ITS WORKING
<j0bi> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeea
<j0bi> thanks a lot holstein
<j0bi> to tell you the truth i knew about the ndisgtk but afraid to use cause of the threads i was reading and its problems
<j0bi> :)
<j0bi> but thanks encouraging me
<holstein> its an option to explore... an easy one in some cases
<j0bi> no this old laptop will go to a poor family
<j0bi> for hobby i find old computers tha others want to throw i remove them the windows install a lightweight distro and give them to poor familys
<j0bi> thanks i will tell them about you
<j0bi> holstein:
<j0bi> :)
<jonasen> holstein: i tried the PPA you sent me, it worked. thanks! I will read more about PPA:s i would like to be able to make my own
<holstein> jonasen: enjoy!.. again, just an option, and an easy one to explore.. and also, it makes it easy to uninstall the package, and it will be maintained as long as the PPA is maintained
<silverarrow> is firefox 5 still available?
<silverarrow> or 4 even
<holstein> i would expect to find the source for all of them somewhere
<silverarrow> I was thinknig of having both 14.01 and 5
<silverarrow> and I think I will install Debian Weeezy when it launches
<silverarrow> I lost connectoin
#lubuntu 2012-08-22
<zumodoki> HEllo!!!!!!
<zumodoki> Trying to install some icons and customization thing crashes.
<zumodoki> SUggestions?
<zumodoki> I can't seem to get screenshots working.
<Unit193> Print screen saves a file to /home/username/  Talking about lxappearance?
<zumodoki> No idea.
<zumodoki> I know how it works, MY issue is it saved one and wont take anymoe!
<Unit193> Try running that from a terminal, if it's the correct one, you'll get some output.
<zumodoki> Yes that has gave me the sceen
<zumodoki> Upon trying to install the theme termenal says tis
<zumodoki> 007e3000-007e4000 r--p 00013000 08:01 392679     /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libz.so.1.2.3.4Aborted (core dumped)
<kanliot> zumodoki, i had that bug but i didn't file it i don't think
<kanliot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxappearance/+bug/952997
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 952997 in lxappearance (Ubuntu) "Selecting/installing tar.gz icon theme or mouse cursor theme crashes lxappearance" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kanliot> oh i did
<frankcox777> howdy
<frankcox777> is anyone here?
<Unit193> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<frankcox777> I have an old averatec laptop loaded w/ Lubuntu 11.10 -when you start typing the password to log on it adds characters and locks up
<kanliot> try an external keyboard
<frankcox777> ok
<frankcox777> that might prove its the kboard
<kanliot> ya
<frankcox777> that dint help but i tried again with the keyboard and got in-how do you set it for auto login?
<frankcox777> could anyone tell me how to set Lubuntu 11.10 to login automatically? TIA
<kanliot> http://www.linuxtoday.com/upload/how-to-put-lubuntu-into-automatic-login-mode-120813092006.html
<kanliot> it's also on the wiki
<kanliot> and your pc still might crash if you use that keyboard
<frankcox777> thnks
<kanliot> it's the keyboard drivers crashing, which is very bad
<frankcox777> I am sure I could reinstall the drivers
<kanliot> really how?
<frankcox777> same way you install any other driver - I am not convinced that is it but what could it hurt?
<frankcox777> sems to be fine now and I have the driver if I need it-thanks
<dolv> hello to everyone. I have Lubuntu 10.04.4 LST system on Celeron 1.1 GHz 384Mb RAM. I have successfully installed tightvncserver but when is starts lxde session doesn't starts. When i connect remotelly I can see only gery screen and no desktop. How to change config to make things happen&
<kanliot> dolv, did you login to the host?
<dolv> yes, i can remotely log in using putty and realvnc client
<dolv> i start tight vncserver remotely through putty
<kanliot> no i mean login through the session
<dolv> kanliot, no I waked the host remotedly by weke-on-lan. Openssh server starts automatically and after that i logged in via SSH session remotelly.
<dolv> on local login to lxde
<kanliot> this might help but it's not for tightvncserver: http://askubuntu.com/questions/83824/how-can-i-start-a-vnc-server-before-login-in-xubuntu
<dolv> kanloit, thanks but I can start tightvncserver - it works. XLDE session doen't starts. Server automatially configured to start gnome. reasonably xlde session doesn't start. Where and what i have to change to start LXDE session after vncserver starts?
<kanliot> can you post your question on the forum or the mailing list
<kanliot> so i can have the answer?  dolv?  thx
<dolv> kanliot give me correct link please to make me plece in right place, thanks.
<dolv> to make me ableto to post in correct place, sorry.
<kanliot> help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Support
<kanliot> http://yousik.blogspot.com/search/label/Ubuntu  try that if you have 12.04
<kanliot> just a guess
<kanliot> and if you use the forum let me know
<cairne> How stable would lubuntu be on a 1.5ghz 512mb of ram. I use lxde fedora 17 on it now but I tend to like Ubuntu better use 12.04 on desktop
<kanliot> should be fine
<Smackintheface> I have the biggest hairiest ***** in all of the UK and I have grown my pubic hair down to my ankles. I tie my pubic hair with five goat bells that jingle jangle all day long. I LOVE coming the USA and giving all you Yanks the middle finger. Come lick me in my hairy places...I have fleas..:D
<head_victim> I was wondering how long they would last.
<bioterror> nice
<Gosy> hiho
<smartboyhw> Gosy: Hi!
<dolv> kanliot, I've created a post on http://askubuntu.com/questions/178962/how-to-start-lxde-session-automaticall-after-tightvncserver-starts-to-make-me-ab please look at it. thanks in advance.
<dolv> people,please look at such a question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/178962/
<Gosy> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Gosy> !swat
<hottea> hi,guys,mu lubuntu could not boot up,it says stopping system V runlevel compatibility,I see someone sovled it by installing lightdm-gtk-greeter,but I still could not boot up
<holstein> hottea: has the system ever booted? did you upgrade and then it "broke"? is this a fresh install?
<hottea> I just install lubunt 12.04,and sudo aptitude update,sudo aptitude upgrade,then it happens
<holstein> hottea: i would first try booting using an older kernel, assuming you recieved a kernel upgrade in the aptitude upgrade
<holstein> also, assuming you havent broken something troubleshooting
<hottea> holstein yeah,the old one encounter the same problem
<holstein> hottea: i would test the disk... run fsck maybe. test the ram... and consider install and not upgrading.. or closely following what upgrade breaks functionality
<hottea>  holstein:okay,I will try.just a minute
<silverarrow> is there any reason why I should not install totem on lubuntu?
<holstein> other than i feel VLC is much better.. no, go for it
<silverarrow> well I have vlc
<hottea> hi,I am back.I could not boot up with the old or the new kernel.I run fsck,but still could not boot up
<holstein> hottea: sure... if it were me, i would test the hard driver ad the memory
<holstein> and*
<hottea> soga,I will try
<zumodoki> Hello beautiful people!
<zumodoki> I am here once again, With an issue of course.
<zumodoki> EDD: Error 1000
<ickefes> hi guys. how do i make chromiums border light grey as all other applications? when I choose gtk theme in Chromium settings it turns "soft blue".
<ickefes> anyone?
#lubuntu 2012-08-23
<ickefes> hm
<zumodoki> Its a tad dead tonight.
<ickefes> yeah it seems so :)
<zumodoki> You dont happene to know anything about EDD
<zumodoki> EDD: Error 1000
<ickefes> nada, im sorry. i'm a noob
<zumodoki> In-regards tit your theme issue, Chrome/Chromium has always looked out of place for me.
<ickefes> in xubuntu it looks like all other programs. i love consistency and a single program taht looks completely different is not easy for me :)
<ickefes> i have never used a mac but I have gotten the impression that their layout is very consistent. am i right?
<TheMaster> Bug #882674 - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/12/29/%23lubuntu.txt :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 882674 in Ubuntu "EDD: Error 1000 reading sector (...)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/882674
<TheMaster> ickefes: There is a theme for Chromium, I think at least, should be able to change that too.
<ickefes> do you know what it is called? thanks
<TheMaster> No, I dislike chromium and either don't use it, or purge it.  Should be a gear icon or something.
<ickefes> i like because of it's easy sync function. i love having up to date bookmarks on all my computers. firefix has a similar function but a lot more difficult to set up if I don't have all my computer in front of me and use the same key
<ickefes> chromium only asks for username and password. firefox want those too but also a key or something.
<TheMaster> Yeah, just saying I don't know it.
<zumodoki> This is some long reading
<zumodoki> And theMaster that didnt really help
<TheMaster> zumodoki: It's an IRC log, not sure how helpful it'll be.  Idea is to check the CD, and HDD.
<zumodoki> I know, I alreadt checked launchpad first. The odd thing is the media works on other machines, This much I know for sure. But ive tried two different CD drives.
<zumodoki> Im getting a kernel panic from the live cd, Something about it not syncing?
<zumodoki> Could anyone help me figure out why I can't get my machine to boot a live cd
<Riley88> usb or dvd?
<zumodoki> cd
<Riley88> hmm\
<zumodoki> It starts to boot and the kernel panics
<zumodoki> But I cant find the casue
<Riley88> do u have the option to boot cds in the bios
<zumodoki> Ive unplugged everything thats non-esentil
<Riley88> ive only used usbs are u sure the dvd burned correctly
<zumodoki> Yes, Ive tried severel difference distos that I know work on other machines.
<zumodoki> Burning another just for the lols it seems.
<Riley88> my only guess is its a bad cd or the download was corrupted
<zumodoki> Well ive tried serverl differenct distros on a few types of cds/dvd with 2 seperate burners.
<zumodoki> Its the machine. It HAS to be,
<Riley88> id just get a thumbdrive
<kanliot> memory test and cpu-stability test
<zumodoki> How does one try such a thing without an OS
<kanliot> you can do memory test from the menu on the livecd
<kanliot> but it could also be a bad cable
<kanliot> and you should try the alternate cd just to be sure it might work
<kanliot> although it sounds pretty sure that you have a hardware problem
<zumodoki> I have removed everything that isnt vital. Only thing in it is ram and CPU. add  usb keyboard and a vga cable and thats its.
<kanliot> is the cpu overheating due to bad ventilation?
<zumodoki> Not that im aware of.
<zumodoki> Just reset the bios settings, Damn thing is booting now.
<kanliot> check for lint in the cooler etc
<zumodoki> I just relpaced the processor 2 days ago, So its all clean.
<zumodoki> As I said, Seems to have been something I tweaked in the bios
<kanliot> motherboard under warranty?
<zumodoki> Nope
<zumodoki> Hmmmm
<zumodoki> Futher than normal thier
<zumodoki> Caught an error thier of CPU interups something
<kanliot> you said you're using usb?
<zumodoki> CDs
<zumodoki> Also CPU is sitting under around 95
<kanliot> F?
<zumodoki> yea
<zumodoki> 35+c
<kanliot> well do the ram test first
<zumodoki> For how long? One stick at a time?
<kanliot> it takes a long time
<kanliot> i donno about sticks
<zumodoki> Ive ran mem test before and its never finsihed.
<kanliot> crashed?
<zumodoki> No just never  had an end to the test
<kanliot> it should say completed round
<zumodoki> Yea its said completed round, but it then does another and another
<kanliot> yeah
<zumodoki> Just seen stopping system v compatability
<zumodoki> What sort of errors that
<kanliot> donno
<kanliot> i would replace the psu and cd-rom and cable
<kanliot> if that doesn't work
<kanliot> it's probably the motherboard
<kanliot> maybe bios options like you said
<zumodoki> Heres an odd one, The live CD was still booting after that error :S
<zumodoki> I now have a desktop
<akls> I'm using this command:"setxkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle "us,dvorak,dvorak-l" "  but I get this error: Error loading new keyboard description. This is because of dvorak-l layout. How can I get it to work?
<akls> Help!!! :\
<wxl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kanliot> just a guess akis but you're missing a keybaord map file https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=71678
<akls> <akls> I'm using this command:"setxkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle "us,dvorak,dvorak-l" "  but I get this error: Error loading new keyboard description. This is because of dvorak-l layout. How can I get it to work?
<akls> kanliot, I've tried setting it in lxkeymap and dvorak-l works
<akls> I've tried other options
<akls> like dvp or colemak
<akls> none of them work
<akls> but 'dvorak' is ok
<akls> I've seen this thread but there's no solution
<akls> any ideas?
<kanliot> grep for dvorak-l
<kanliot> see if it's actually there
<kanliot> i donno
<akls> yes, there's dvorak-l in /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/us
<akls> maybe it's trying to look for a layout not in the "us" file?
<akls> -dsga ou
<akls> c-nt ou0000
<akls> I've tried us(dvorak-l)
<akls> and it worked
<akls> weird O_o
<akls> kanliot, thank you
<kanliot> lol
<kanliot> i thought it was divorak- upper case I like Iran not L
<kanliot> lol
<kanliot> it's really working?
<kanliot> and what kind of writing do you do?  just curious
<akls> so, this command was not working: setxkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle "ee(us),ru,dvorak,dvorak-l"
<akls> and this command worked setxkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle "ee(us),ru,dvorak,us(dvorak-l)"
<akls> what kind of writing? What do you mean?
<kanliot> i thought only writers used dvorak
<akls> oh
<akls> I learned dvorak about two years ago
<akls> but then somehow switched back to qwerty
<akls> dvorak is simply more comfortable for me
<akls> typing most of the words without even moving out of the home row
<akls> and I like to type when my right hand is on the mouse (that's why I learned left handed dvorak)
<akls> or when I'm holding my laptop with another hand :)
<akls> the worst thing about this is that all shortcuts are moved
<akls> but most of the common shortcuts can be done with right control
<kanliot> btw, i'm the wiki editor, anything you need added?
<akls> hmmmm
<akls> Is it documented about multiple keyboard layouts?
<akls> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1455877&page=3
<akls> here's a nice discussion about it
<akls> since lxkeymap is the worst software I've ever seen..
<kanliot> vaguely documented
<kanliot> lol
<kanliot> i'll add the dvorak example in
<kanliot> just as an example
<kanliot> hold on
<akls> :)
<akls> oh, please note that "dvorak" layouts is working, but dvorak-l isn't
<akls> better add a colemak example
<kanliot> lol
<akls> setxkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle "ee(us),colemak"
<akls> Error loading new keyboard description
<akls> but this command works:
<akls> setxkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle "ee(us),us(colemak)"
<akls> which is something weird for me...
<akls> because I don't think that there are some other dvorak-l typists out there :)
<akls> anyway, thank you very much, now I have to go ;)
<philballew> I am not seeing ant panel indicators such as the network icon or vlc show up in my bottom panel but I can click where they should be and the menu's for them show up.
<phillw> philballew: have you updated your system recently? some of the artwork related stuff has been bug-fixed
<philballew> I think about two weeks ago. Ill update now though
<phillw> philballew: the artwork stuff is a couple of days ago, so do try it.
<philballew> alright, then in order to reset lxde I just log out or is there another command
<philballew> like unity --reset for Ubuntu?
<phillw> I know jack about unity, but log-out and in should reset lxde
<Unit193> lxpanelctl restart, or can do with openbox, or just logging out.
<bioterror> or completely reboot your computer :--)
<philballew> Just using it as a reference. :)
<philballew> Who reboots?
<Unit193> Reference nobody has used.
<philballew> me and Unit193 are still at odds over an argument we got into at a family reunion.
<philballew> bioterror, with ksplice you'd never need to reboot
<phillw> philballew: ahh, Unit193 has arrived (is awake), sorry you got previous answers - he is well placed to assist you in the matter. Never be afraid to file a bug
<philballew> Never am. I might file one or pull the code and see whsta up with it as well
 * philballew logs out
<Unit193> It's 06:13, I haven't left yet.
<phillw> hmm.. that went well (ish)
<philballew> hum, well Im back!
<bioterror> back for goood!
<philballew> well maybe. Still gonna try to track down this icon error
<philballew> Hows europe bioterror ?
<bioterror> rainy
<philballew> I have not seen rain in months
<Riley88> man im debating on reinstalling my arch partition
<silverarrow> arch is lots of compiling?
<silverarrow> can anyone explain what boot strap and yaboot is?
<silverarrow> are*
<holstein> i could google around and share what i find over in #lubuntu-offtopic
<Riley88> not really arch is all binary
<holstein> i would also not mind hearing more about arch in the OT channel as well
<Riley88> i just havnt tried it since that last june update were they lost there minds lol
<Riley88> but they fixed all that with the august update
<Riley88> u can compile stuff if your using the aur but i never use it because i cant trust half the packages there
<holstein> Riley88: what im "dancing around" about here is from the /topic... Please use #lubuntu-offtopic for general chat. we can discuss arch and other offtopic items there :)
<Riley88> oh
<Riley88> i didnt know there was an oftopic lol
<holstein> Riley88: no worries... glad you are here!
<gld1982ltd> quick question....anyone tried out the new custom actions in libfm/pcmanfm?
<confusion> ahoi everyone
<confusion> i have a curious thing i wanted to know .. have read man ls and info coreutil 'ls invocation' and searched the internet ;)
<confusion> i wanted "ls" to only give the directorys back
<confusion> and found a tip for "ls -p lgrep /" .. where one can ommit the -p
<lars_t_h> Ubuntu 12.04 release schedule calender on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule says that a 12.04.1 maintainance release is released today, does this also include lubuntu?
<confusion> but for "ls lgrep" i found no documentation anywhere yet .. there is a package lgrep which i have not installed, but it still works ..
<confusion> i checked my "alias" and there is no mapping
<lars_t_h> confusion, can be a bash build in command
<confusion> might anyone know something about that? .. im jsut curious
<confusion> but theres no documentation of it
<confusion> i thought at first it was an alias to "ls | grep /" or something but it seems not
<lars_t_h> confusion, use which command to get the path to a binary, if that command prints nothing it is a bash build-in command
<lars_t_h> fx
<confusion> /bin/ls
<lars_t_h> which lgrep
<confusion> i have no lgrep installed
<confusion> thats the confusion
<confusion> ;)
<lars_t_h> confusion, man 1 ls
<lars_t_h> q quits man pager
<confusion> lol
<confusion> as ive said above
<confusion> tried man 1..8 ls notrhing
<confusion> info coreutils 'ls invocation' nothing
<confusion> google nothing
<confusion> except for that tip
<lars_t_h> confusion, and what about the info page
<confusion> same nothing
<confusion> just redirects to the starting of the tex documents
<lars_t_h> confusion, try strace it
<confusion> ui
<confusion> just strace in front of it?
<confusion> never used this yet
<confusion> willmanpage that
<lars_t_h> or ltrace (for library calls to software libraries, that is, software in *.so files)
<lars_t_h> it print a lot of stuff, you should redirect output to a file
<confusion> write(2, "cannot access lgrep", 19cannot access lgrep)     = 19
<confusion> nice
<confusion> but nevertheless it works
<confusion> strange
<confusion> mhh ltrace shows nothing interesting
<confusion> k but thx for the tip
<lars_t_h> confusion, i had not installed lgrep, and i can't use lgrep, it suggest that i do this to install it:
<lars_t_h> sudo apt-get install lv
<lars_t_h> so i can use lgrep
<confusion> i know .. but have you tried "ls lgrep /" in a dir with subdirs and files?
<confusion> its the confusion that it works .. though the program-call is strange "ls [path]"
<confusion> some processing on the command must happen somehow
<confusion> crap .. i need to be afk for five minutes
<confusion> sorry for that
<confusion> ill be back
<lars_t_h> ok
<confusion> re
<Ascavasaion> I did an upgrade and this new Unity thing in 11.04 has installed a yucky scrollbar on most of my applications.  I then upgraded to a Lubuntu setup, but the scrollbars are still stuffed.  Can someone tell me how to get back to real scrollbars?
<MadPaolo> Hi!
<MadPaolo> I'm installing Lubuntu on a virtual machine
<Skrillex123> Every time i try to install Lubuntu i get an error in the middle of the process
<Skrillex123> Help?!
<MadPaolo> A crash=
<MadPaolo> ?
<MadPaolo> It happened to me the first times I tries
<MadPaolo> the first times I tried
<MadPaolo> This time it's working....
<MadPaolo> This time I did NOT chose to "update the installation program"
<MadPaolo> choose
<MadPaolo> I'm installing on VMWare Player just to test it...
<MadPaolo> .... I'm planning to install it on my old Acer Aspire 1350 laptop
<MadPaolo> The old laptop has 512 MB RAM and there are 10 GB of free space on the hard disk: is it ok for Lubuntu?
<MadPaolo> test
<MadPaolo> test test test
<MadPaolo> Anyone?
<MadPaolo> 30 sec0jds
<MadPaolo> downloading packet
<MadPaolo> s
<MadPaolo> well, it' late now....
<MadPaolo> So long! Goodbye and good luck!
<bioterror> report the errors
<bioterror> otherwise we cannot help you at all
#lubuntu 2012-08-24
<silverghost> ubuntu 12.04.1 is out so is xubuntu where i lubuntu 12.04.1
<silverghost> ny1 here
<silverghost> oioioioioioi
<silverghost> ................
<Unit193> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/ Doesn't have one.
<Unit193> Just update your system and you'll be good.
<silverghost> go to ubuntu.com
<silverghost> ubuntu 12.04.1 is here
<silverghost> xubuntu time to ugrade 12.04.1
<silverghost> wtf is this
<Unit193> Lubuntu isn't an LTS, simple as that.
<silverghost> fuck this shit
<Unit193> !language | silverghost
<ubottu> silverghost: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<silverghost> fuck this community son of a bitch bazhang
<theixle> Hi, I'm having trouble with nvidia-settings. I think I've installed the drivers but I am still getting the error suggesting I run nvidia-xconfig (which I've done several times and restarted). Can anyone help me pinpoint the outstanding issue?
<hottea> hi,my lubuntu could not mount usb
<hottea> hi,my lubuntu could not mount usb(fat),but I have choose vfat when configure .config of compiling kernel
<hottea> see http://imagebin.org/225688
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, what is the equivelant of notify-osd in lubuntu please
<ActionParsnip> every time I call it the command is not found, but there is a notifying system
<Unit193> Use notify-send to send them, and notification-daemon as the daemon.
<ActionParsnip> I'm using notify-send in Lubuntu and I amtold the comamnd isn't found though
<ActionParsnip> I could install it but was curious what the default is
<JohnDoe_71Rus> iso assembly as isn't planned like ubutnu 12.04.1?
<Unit193> Lubuntu 12.04 isn't an LTS, so no ISO for that.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> but the general with ubuntu of updating are available through updater?
<bioterror> yes
<Unit193> lsb_releaes -a says .1 already (and has for a bit, ssh motd.)
<Speedstick> if I copy lubuntu defaults, slap my own logo on it and decide my own default apps, can i call that my own linux distro
<Speedstick> and use for commerical purposes?
<bioterror> http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<Speedstick> yeah assuming it stays open source
<Speedstick> though I don't think redhat is os is it?
<Speedstick> have to pay for it no?
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu has complete freedom as well as fredom to sell
<xnox> hello =) i'm testing lubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> xnox: howdy
<xnox> how come it doesn't boot into live session by default & then offer to "try lubuntu" or "install lubuntu" using ubiquity greeter, similar to how ubuntu quantal behaves?
<ActionParsnip> xnox: ive always made the choice using the unetbootin menu
<ActionParsnip> xnox: maybe its to save space
<xnox> hmmm... not sure. cause it will load live session anyway regardless if you choose "try or install"
<xnox> well quantal daily live session.... booted into command prompt in the virtual machine
<ActionParsnip> xnox: tried different vbox settings
<ActionParsnip> xnox: or the boot option: nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> xnox: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<xnox> md5 matches.
<xnox> let me try the boot option
<psichas> where is tool search for files in lubuntu? ;)
<xnox> ahhh... launcher and old-style menus.....
<ActionParsnip> psichas: you can use:  sudo updatedb; locate something
<xnox> but damn it's fast =)
<ActionParsnip> xnox: all boted now?
<xnox> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot - nomodeset did the trick
<ActionParsnip> xnox: its common, also for intel GPUs
<xnox> there are theming issues
<xnox> tickboxes & radio buttons: have no ticks or dots in them
<xnox> also both are square.
<xnox> fallout from recent gtk work in ubuntu?
<silverarrow> does anyone know totem well?
<xnox> #lubuntu-dev
<silverarrow> totem works all independant of flash-/adobe?
<ActionParsnip> xnox: are you using quantal?
<xnox> ActionParsnip: yes. I develop ubiquity.
<psichas> ActionParsnip, i want search files in my /media/USB/
<xnox> ActionParsnip: the slideshow correctly has "mate color" on top and the bottom, and different/lighter "pure white" in the centre.
<ActionParsnip> psichas: it should search that
<ActionParsnip> xnox: are you fully updated?
<xnox> this does not happen on all the previous "steps"/"pages"
<xnox> ActionParsnip: it's today's daily cd
<ActionParsnip> xnox: i see
<xnox> ActionParsnip: it's the installer =) so you always test it in the CD
<ActionParsnip> xnox: true, I always update ubiquity and gparted before I kick off the installer
<xnox> what are the package name for the default lubuntu theme?
<ActionParsnip> psichas: you can install any gui search app you want, just watch deps if you want to stay light, or use the command: find    in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> psichas: find /media/USB -iname "*.png"
<psichas> any good search toool?
<ActionParsnip> psichas: and so forth
<psichas> gui?
<ActionParsnip> psichas: not used one to be honest, I use locate and find
<ActionParsnip> psichas: let me see what I can dig up
<ActionParsnip> !info catfish
<ubottu> catfish (source: catfish): file search tool that support several different engines. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 30 kB, installed size 312 kB
<ActionParsnip> pretty light
<ActionParsnip> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/catfish-file-search-tool-that-support-several-different-engines.html
<psichas> ty ActionParsnip ;)
<Speedstick> I think if lxde made itself more visually appealing it could overtake xfce in popularity
<Speedstick> is more lightweight that's for sure
<ActionParsnip> Speedstick: for sure
<ActionParsnip> Speedstick: I like the theme, the wallpaper is something I always change
<psichas> lubuntu should install search tool in next version :)))
<bioterror> to search what?
<bioterror> it requires quite much resources to make indexing search
<bioterror> FYI
<bioterror> I mean that the indexing search tool requires resources from your computer
<psichas> :) but why installled osmo, and abiword by fefault in live cd :) its are nothing for me :P
<ActionParsnip> locate + files db is fast but running the updatedb takes a lot
<bioterror> nothing for you, but something for someone else
<bioterror> ActionParsnip, find path/somewher/* |grep word
<psichas> year? games? its are cool? :D
<ActionParsnip> bioterror: true, but updatedb will be quicker , if the OS changes very little
<psichas> i don;t have time play games but i see alot of games installed by live cd :D
<bioterror> updatedb will be quicker if you keep computer on around 3am
<Speedstick> about to make my own distro based off lubuntu :)
<bioterror> I remember when I was a younger boy and my computers hard drive started to keep lots of noise during my nightly beauty sleep ,)
<psichas> i deleted abiword becouse it have a lot of bugs :/ and installed libre office like normala human :D
<ActionParsnip> bioterror: indeed, and noisy cpu fans under heavy load
<bioterror> psichas, that's what Open systems are all about. freedom!
<smartboyhw> Speedstick: Wow, can I download it now?;)
<psichas> yup, Live free or die! :D
<bioterror> Speedstick, I would call it "spin off"
<psichas> linux motto :)
<Speedstick> bio i'd call it a fork
<Speedstick> :P
<smartboyhw> Speedstick: Do you want me on your dev team or help?;)
<Speedstick> lol nah is personal project
<Speedstick> am using remastersys
<smartboyhw> Speedstick: :)
<leszek> hi
<gld1982ltd> hi
<smartboyhw> hi
<UnleashPC> hi everyone
<UnleashPC> quick question
<gld1982ltd> yes?
<UnleashPC> is gigolo just a front end for samba? in other words if i want to access a wireless printer or other pcs on the network
<UnleashPC> do i need samba or can i just install gigolo?
<leszek> UnleashPC: gigolo is a frontend for gvfs-fuse
<gld1982ltd> gigolo uses GIO/GVFS
<UnleashPC> ok yea i saw that
<leszek> so you need a samba client for accessing samba shares
<UnleashPC> but is that all i need to network with windows? and or access my wireless printer?
<leszek> you need cups aswell
<leszek> and the printerdriver for your printer
<leszek> but that should do the job then
<gld1982ltd> if you have gvfs-backends you should be able to use gigolo to mount windows shares i believe.
<gld1982ltd> why not use pcmanfm?
<UnleashPC> well i am trying to decide between gigolo and or just using the system-config-samba
<UnleashPC> pcmanfm doesn not have the ability to accept login and passwords for shares
<UnleashPC> it can browse as long as there is not password
<gld1982ltd> ahh...brb...must reboot
<leszek> UnleashPC: this is not true
<leszek> it is the exact method used by gigolo to tranfer username and password
<UnleashPC> hmmm
<UnleashPC> so if i access a windows machine, and that machine has a username and password, pcmanfm will prompt me for it?
<leszek> UnleashPC: of course
<UnleashPC> ok, so i can't leave samba out then, and all i should need for using the network printer then is cups?
<leszek> I think so
<UnleashPC> ok, i'm trying to stay away from installing anything i don't need. but i do need the setup to be able to connect to windows networks, play nice and print from the network printer
<UnleashPC> before you used to have to install samba to get all that working
<silverarrow> can anyone explain the connection with open box and lxde desktop in lubuntu?
<UnleashPC> openbox provide the windowing system
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> lx panel
<silverarrow> lxde laptop
<silverarrow> xfce
<silverarrow> I get confused
<UnleashPC> ya
<silverarrow> but I have lxde in lubuntu?
<silverarrow> almost sure I do
<holstein> LDXE is a complete environment.. the one used in lubuntu.. the "l" is like LXDE+ubuntu
<silverarrow> aha
<UnleashPC> ok , so i only need the built in pcmanfm networking capability and cups for networking printing?
<holstein> hmm... shouldnt need pcmanfm
<holstein> i havent had to do it since i was using gnome2, but back then, it was a matter of just checking "share printer" in a GUI
<holstein> that was ubuntu to ubuntu... making it useable from a windows box took a bit more work with samba
<UnleashPC> really i'm just trying to set it up so if someone has a wireless printer then can use it no problem
<UnleashPC> as for the networking with windows i used to have to install samba in lubuntu to get it to work
<holstein> depends on the printer.. in my network, the printer is on the network, and its added per machine
<holstein> the fact that its wireless makes no difference.. the printer is on the network.. usually the GUI just "sees" the network printers and offers to use them
<UnleashPC> ok, but if that printer is on a windows network? does samba need to be used?
<holstein> UnleashPC: is it?.. its on the "network" correct? its connected via wifi to the network?
<holstein> when *anything* connects to it, windows doesnt have anything to do with it in that case
<holstein> you can have a windows machine connected to it, using it, and sharing it via windows, but the way that windows box is connected in this scenario is exactly the same way all the other clients can connect
<UnleashPC> ya, i just remember a version back , when i setup a lubuntu machine on a windows network, i had to install samba and stuff to get it to be able to access windows shares that had a password
<UnleashPC> and it enable me to access the network printer too
<holstein> UnleashPC: its not a "windows network" though
<UnleashPC> ok
<holstein> UnleashPC: it depends on how you want to set it up
<UnleashPC> my problem before was that i could browse the network just fine
<holstein> if its a network printer, then i would connect it to the network and connect clients to it
<bioterror> it's gvfs that handles this network from pcmanfm
<holstein> otherise, you connect it to a windwos box, or a linux box, or whatever... and then that box is the printserver
<UnleashPC> but i couldn't really put anything anywhere because the machine didn't have permission to do so, so they created a user name and password for the network to allow my machine on it, but only samba would set me up as a user on the network
<UnleashPC> in other words it let me add a username and password for my lubuntu box
<holstein> bioterror: that would be using the linux box as the print server, correct?
<UnleashPC> currently i don't believe pcmanfm does that
<holstein> UnleashPC: i just plug my printer into the router... either wired or wifi, and clients connect
<bioterror> are you talking about windows network shares or are we talking about print servers
<holstein> then, no one server machine is in charge of the sharing
<bioterror> s/you/we/
<bioterror> :)
<holstein> bioterror: i think thats what im trying to determine :)
<UnleashPC> well i guess i blur them cuz i was tackling both things at once
<holstein> sure, but you dont need both...
<bioterror> but I've succesfully used printers on windows network with directly connecting thru tcp/ip
<UnleashPC> i know accessing windows shares was where i needed samba
<holstein> if the goal is to have all machine print to the printer, and its a network printer, then just put it ont the network
<bioterror> skipped all the server stuff and so on, just picked up the printers ip address and thats it
<UnleashPC> like i said i could browse and even get files from , but i couldn't put files anywhere
<holstein> UnleashPC: yes, but file sharing has nothing to do with printing
<UnleashPC> ok, like i said those two got blurry to me because i was handling both together
<holstein> UnleashPC: i would do them seperately.. you can do ssh, samba.. whatever you like for sharing files.. and you can set a windows or linux box up as the print server
<UnleashPC> so if its a network with windows shares then i probably need samba
<holstein> OR, just put the printer on the network and let each machine just use it
<UnleashPC> but for basic wireless printing i shouldn't need anything
<UnleashPC> what about cups?
<holstein> you shouldnt need to actually look at or worry with cups in that scenario, but you can if you want
<holstein> i typically use whatever operating system tools are in place, unless they dont work, and just connect to the network printer
<UnleashPC> ok
<holstein> cups is one of those tools, but i usually do more damage there personally
<UnleashPC> as for windows shares? is samba still the way to go
<UnleashPC> or should i just try my luck with the built in networking provided by pcmanfm?
<holstein> UnleashPC: samba is the only way linux is allowed to communicate with those windows shares for now AFAIK
<UnleashPC> gotcha
<holstein> UnleashPC: there are lots of options for fileshareing cross platform
<holstein> i tend to make windows read my ssh shares, instead of the other way around
<UnleashPC> so for a default install system-config-samba would be a good tool to have?
<UnleashPC> along with the smbclient?
<holstein> but, i dont have windwos running anymore locally
<bioterror> samba is needed only if you put up window shares
<bioterror> otherwise not
<bioterror> you make the shares on your computer
<micheg> why ligthdm show me in the userlist varnish and mysql?
<UnleashPC> i'm just trying to setup a machine where if they do attempt to connect to a network of windows machines , they are good to go
<holstein> UnleashPC: you can read what you want in samba.. i find it challenging, and i did configure it just to be able to say i could, but it was not easy
<bioterror> samba is easy
<bioterror> a lot easier than NFS ;)
<holstein> well, im admitting it was all my "fault" :)
<holstein> still.. i just make windwos access my ssh shares
<holstein> nothing wrong with samba.. i would just expect to read for a bit UnleashPC
<UnleashPC> i know quite a few people will try to jump on their existing network that has windows machines on it, and just want the tools/programs needed for that to be install by default
<UnleashPC> so i'm trying to get a good idea of whats needed in that situation,
<UnleashPC> I've done it before with system-config-samba
<holstein> depends on what you want
<UnleashPC> like i said, if i give this machine to somebody and they want to network with windows i want what they need to do it already installed
<holstein> yeah, but it also depends on their network, and what they want to do
<holstein> user permissions..i would expect no monolithic "this pleases everyone" thing.. otherwise, it would likely be included by default
<UnleashPC> gotcha
<UnleashPC> the trouble i had before wasn't seeing or browsing the network , but when i wanted to machine to be added to the network with its own machine name and password
<UnleashPC> thats where pcmanfm fell short
<UnleashPC> there is /was no way to set my machine name and password for the network to grant permission
<holstein> from what i know, that needed to be done server side
<holstein> anyways.. i gotta run
<UnleashPC> thanks for the help man
<UnleashPC> appreciate it
<gld1982ltd> having issues with my mic. can someone help? i have searched and tested, but to no avail.
<gld1982ltd> i have tested the mic with gstreamer-properties. i have set everything in the mixer....3 different ones. i can't get my mic to work correctly.
<UnleashPC> is it working at all?>?
<UnleashPC> and your using Lubuntu?
<gld1982ltd> it works in gstreamer-properties, but sadly not in any other app.
<gld1982ltd> yes, lubuntu 12.04 with the latest versions of software installed.
<gld1982ltd> i am on an hp dv9005-us
<UnleashPC> and i take it when you right click on the volume icon in the menu bar and go to sound settings it doesnt' work
<UnleashPC> weird that that is broken on the default installs
<UnleashPC> if you install xterm
<gld1982ltd> opens alsamixer
<UnleashPC> then you must have xterm installed
<UnleashPC> anyway
<UnleashPC> did you make sure you mic was unmuted?
<UnleashPC> is there more than one sound card?
<UnleashPC> my mic comes up as its own thing
<gld1982ltd> i had gnome alsa mixer installed and it used to open that. i have also used alsamixergui and xfce4 mixer.
<UnleashPC> plain old alsamixer from the terminal will do
<UnleashPC> make sure your mics are unmuted
<gld1982ltd> alsamixer doesn't let me do anything with the mic setting.
<UnleashPC> also check for more than i sound card
<UnleashPC> sure it does
<UnleashPC> if you take a look at alsamixer
<UnleashPC> you'll see that f3 is for playback
<UnleashPC> f4 is for capture (mic)
<UnleashPC> f5 is to show everything
<UnleashPC> f6 is to show all your sound devices
<UnleashPC> and f1 is the help file
<UnleashPC> if you mic has mm at the bottom then its muted
<gld1982ltd> yes....i know....when i go to capture....move over to mic......press m......nothing happens.....try to increase volume......nothing happens.
<UnleashPC> just press m to unmute
<UnleashPC> the mm doesn't turn to green 00
<UnleashPC> ?
<gld1982ltd> no mm.
<UnleashPC> so at the bottom of the mic graph what does it look like
<UnleashPC> is it green?
<gld1982ltd> http://www.shareimages.com/image.php?61620-pJqbl5WflZyll6eSl6an-alsamixer.png
<UnleashPC> when you hit f6 what do you get?
<holstein> i wouldnt trust the labels in there either gld1982ltd
<gld1982ltd> i have default and HDA Nvidia
<holstein> i typically just test tweaking all settings... i would also consider tyring with a live CD like the main ubuntu one, something with pulse... for troubleshooting purposes
<holstein> other than going up or down in alsa versions, assuming its not something tricky in a UI where we dont know how to "turn the mic on" (which is likely) i think collecting data and searching around is the best bet
<holstein> running in a terminal "aplay -l" and "arecord -l" and searching the forums
<gld1982ltd> i have tweaked so much and i have gotten it working at some times. i did alsactl store 0 after it worked last time, and it still doesn't work on startup...so i tweaked some more, and don't know how i got it working in the first place.
<holstein> i would personally try a live CD running pulse and try installing and using "pavucontrol"
<holstein> i have used both alsa only and pulse systems... both have issues and advantages, and i tend to just go with the path of least resistance
<holstein> i think before "giving up" i would try a newer alsa version... sometimes i just grab the latest live daily's for that purpose
<holstein> im the kind of guy who has more band width than technical expertise, so i tend to just test with live CD's, which are easy to revert from
<gld1982ltd> http://pastebin.com/xeAunGzA
<holstein> bandwidth*
<gld1982ltd> http://pastebin.com/0bazLQ1c
<gld1982ltd> aplay -l and arecord -l
<holstein> if its a desktop, i wouldnt be afraid of putting a sound card in there too.. i have a stack of them... depending on the intended purpose, a USB headset would be more appropriate for telephony, and an external sound card more appropriate for recording
<gld1982ltd> laptop
<gld1982ltd> i'm trying to use the internal mic.
<holstein> sure... thats why i gave the "USB" scenario as well
<holstein> yup.. but, if when developing a workaround, you end up with something thats cheap, better and "just works"...
<holstein> anyways, im sure you *can* get this working... im just also an audio guy, and spend very little time trying to get internal sound cards working
<holstein> also, not that im trying to kick you out of here, but this is not "lubuntu specific", so you could try the main support avenues, and maybe get more help.. but likely someone will suggest pulseaudio
<gld1982ltd> i don't want pulseauio, and what is the proper channel for this issue?
<holstein> gld1982ltd: its going to be challening
<holstein> pulse is in the main version of ubuntu, so any of those channels you are in, it will be helpful to be running pulse
<gld1982ltd> holstein: it has been a challenge. isn't pulse heavyweight, or why is it not installed in lubuntu by default?
<holstein> also, it literally wouldnt hurt to try it, since it would be nice to know that the hardware is functioning properly, assuming you have not confirmed this
<holstein> gld1982ltd: pulse is pulse... is it heavier than without pulse? sure.. do you need it for your card to work? thats what i would test and confirm
<holstein> gld1982ltd: i have been told there are several cards that "need" it... im not sure what that means, but i do recal those being nvidia
<gld1982ltd> ok...i will test it out.
<gld1982ltd> thanks
<holstein> would i install it? sure.. its easy enough to try and remove... what do i suggest? trying it in a live CD
<holstein> also, the ALSA versions and the actual kernel verisons can affect the level of hardware support we are discussing, so trying different alsa versions and kernel versions however you feel comfortable doing that is a great troubleshootings step
<holstein> without have the hardware in front of me, its hard to say whats best.. i can really only suggest ways to self test and diagnose
<sito> Hi, I was looking for an easy way to create shortcuts to folders and I read that is not possible, you have to use the terminal, you can not add this item to the menu along with other items?
<holstein> sito: well, using the terminal is a way, which means it *is* possible.. you want to edit the menu?
<holstein> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Main_Menu is one reference... i would try alacarte
<sito> if I want to select a dozen folders and create a link to each of these I'm less selecting them with the mouse and then doing create shortcut, but you can not and I do everything with the terminal.
<sito> ok, now I read the wiki
<holstein> sito: thats for editing the menu.. what are you trying to do?
<sito> I was looking for an easy way to create links to multiple folders at once.
<holstein> i would probably just knock it out in the terminal real quick something like this http://www.noob2geek.com/how-to/how-to-create-hard-and-symbolic-links-in-ubuntu/
<Speedstick> why isn't lubuntu more popular you guys think?
<holstein> Speedstick: its a community project.. there is no "lubuntu" making sure lubuntu is popular
<wxl> Speedstick: for a somewhat new, somewhat less visible project, it's pretty popular
<holstein> yeah, folks notice and appreciate its slick and sleek look and feel and want its "ubuntu-ness"
<wxl> 12 on distrowatch ain't bad
<holstein> for something with no commercial entity pushing it...
<Speedstick> wonder how xubuntu got picked up
<wxl> that's better than slackware, gentoo, crunchbang, xubuntu, kubuntu, knoppix, redhat
<wxl> and uhhhh
 * wxl tries to find a random distro
<wxl> MINIX
<wxl> yeah, better than minix
<Speedstick> btw does lxde.org load for you guys?
<holstein> Speedstick: picked up you mean, recently more popular? i think it was folks wanting something other than unity and gnome3.. something easy and out of the box
<wxl> minix being what linus basically hacked to create linux XD
<holstein> Speedstick: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/lxde.org
<bioterror> if lubuntu were more popular than what it is atm. we would have difficulties to answer to your questions as this channel would be flooded with questions! ;D
<wxl> works here, Speedstick albeit a little slow
<bioterror> lxde.org is always sluggish
<bioterror> should I tell why
 * wxl didn't realize MINIX is still in development, but that's a discussion for #lubuntu-offtopic, so will say no more on the subject.
 * wxl shrugs
<bioterror> it's like over 30 hops away from me and located behind a 56k modem connection in taiwan
<silverghost> oi ubuntu community is a noob i am tellin them lubuntu 12.04 is not a lts release but they make fun of me lol say it is a lts release is 12.04 lts release?
 * silverghost laughs at noob ubuntu community
 * silverghost is the real punk eh
#lubuntu 2012-08-25
<wolfgang__> where do i get lubuntu?
<wolfgang__> nvm
<spoons_> greetings
<DarkWormhole> Hi ALL!!!
<DarkWormhole> Any here?
<DarkWormhole> !admin
<DarkWormhole> where all!??!
<DarkWormhole> #ubuntu
<DarkWormhole> HEY!??!?!
<DarkWormhole> #pcmanfm
<DarkWormhole> WHO HUMAN?!?!?!
<DarkWormhole> oh :(
<DarkWormhole> bb
<Jak_Atackka> Hello! I'm scouring the Linux-related IRC channels of the internet, hoping that someone can help me. I'm trying to configure my bootloader, but for whatever reason it won't save any changes I make to the .cfg file. It's on a separate /boot partition (/dev/sda1), because my motherboard is UEFI-only. Does anybody know how I can set it so changes I make to the /boot partition are permanent?
<Ascavasaion> HOw to I change my sound between the different sound engines like ALSA, etc.?  I ask because since I started using Lubuntu my external speakers are buzzing when plugged into the headphone jack.  Juyst want to see if it the jack, speakers, or sound engine.
<Ascavasaion> HOw to I change my sound between the different sound engines like ALSA, etc.?  I ask because since I started using Lubuntu my external speakers are buzzing when plugged into the headphone jack.  Juyst want to see if it the jack, speakers, or sound engine.
<Unit193> Well, do you have another speaker jack?  Some have one in front and back.
<Ascavasaion> Unit193: No, only the one on this laptpo... and no other speakers to test with.  Hence why I thought if I moved to another sound engine it might work.  no idea what Lubuntu did to my Ubuntu installation.
<Unit193> Fresh Lubuntu install?  If not, pulse could be running.
<Ascavasaion> Unit193: No, I was on Ubuntu 11.04 and hated the new desktop, so I installed Lubuntu desktop.
<Ascavasaion> It is since then that external speakers are buzzing.
<Unit193> I'd check for pulse, and turn it off if it's running.  Could try a live Lubuntu CD, see if it does it.
<Ascavasaion> how do I check if ALSA, Pule, etc. are running?  and how to start and stop them?
<Unit193> ps aux |grep pulseaudio  for example.
<Unit193> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio or https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture  though may have to "translate" some of that info to help with Ubuntu, but generally the same.
<Ascavasaion> Okay, I can start and stop it, but still buzzing.
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: tried playing audio, then trying to mute different channels
<Ascavasaion> I cnanot get it to work, whole system has gone unstable
<Unit193> Open alsamixer and mute the mic, may try turning PCM down.
<Ascavasaion> Aaaah, I figured out what the problem was.  I restarted the computer and noticed that the speaker was still buzzing when BIOS was loading and realised it could not be the OS as it had not begun loading yet.  Turns out that I have a through port for my laptop cooling stand and the speakers were picking up interference from their USB power source.  I plugged the speakers into their own USB port and perfect again.
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: glad you got the gold
<Ascavasaion> :)
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, if I install the notify osd like in the 'normal' ubuntu, will notifications switch to using that?
<kanliot> i could guess, but i donno
<kanliot> i know in 12.10 wer'e switching to the xfce notify
<ActionParsnip> ahh is tahts what is used to show notifications in lubuntu :)
<ActionParsnip> do you know the command used please?
<Unit193> You should already have libnotify-bin with the "notify-send" command as I said.
<Ascavasaion> I must say I like the general feel of this desktop manager... lxfe or lxce?
<Ascavasaion> How would I check which desktop is actually loaded?
<kanliot> Ascavasaion, i don't understand
<Ascavasaion> hehe  How do I know what window manager I am running?  I have had Xubuntu and Lubuntu on here... so I am not sure.
<kanliot> right click on the bottom panel
<kanliot> select about
<Ascavasaion> kanliot: Aaah, cool... LXDE it is :)
<Ascavasaion> Would doing an apt-get remove xubuntu-* be a dangerous thing?
<Unit193> !purelubuntu
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<Unit193> That{d work better.
<ActionParsnip> Unit193: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1166123/
<ActionParsnip> Unit193: yet I do get notifications appearing just above the lxpanel
<Unit193> Alright, I was pretty sure, maybe that came in when I installed the xfce daemon, been a while.  It won{t hurt to install that, or even swap out daemons.
<ActionParsnip> Unit193: might just have to :), should be ok
<ActionParsnip> wooo only 8Mb
<Unit193> I have it, greybird theme is good on xfce-notiyd
<ActionParsnip> seems to be installed. I'll test it later. Thanks dude :)
<silverarrow> does anyone know where to check for gnome mplayer configure?+
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: in ~/.config   maybe
<silverarrow> I hope that`s it
<Ascavasaion> Assignment completed and submitted, now I can take it easy again.
<Meris> Would Lubuntu run well on a MacBook 2.1 (Core2 Duo, 1.83GHzx2, 4GB DDR2 RAM, Intel 950 GMA GPU (64GB shared) )? If so, should I choose the alternate, or the desktop installer?
<Meris> I'm doing the install through BootCamp.
<Meris> GPU: 64*MB* shared of course, silly me
<ActionParsnip> Meris: sure, its designed to be light and fast
<ActionParsnip> Meris: it'll install with the desktop installer
<Meris> ActionParsnip, how convenient :-)
<ActionParsnip> very, the Ubuntu default install is nice but it uses a few more resources than Lubuntu, hence the minimal requirements being lower for lubuntu
<Meris> ActionParsnip, do you have link to the system requirements of Lubuntu? I couldn't find it in the docs nor on the site
<kanliot> 128MB, 3 GB disk
<Meris> kanliot, thanks, my intended config meets these requirements easily.
<ActionParsnip> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<silverarrow> hi
<troii> hi
<troii> i have been having a problem all day
<troii> last night lubuntu was working fine, this morning i stopped
<troii> after booting up, it hangs on for a while , then i get prompted with a shell, with explation "root busy" or something like that
<silverarrow> maybe some killits in terminal?
<troii> i dont know
<troii> my other partition of windows works fine
<ActionParsnip> troii: still around?
<bioterror> sounds more like a busybox
<nandhu> hi is it possible to hide an application from system tray
<nandhu> ex: i run system-config-printer and in sytem tray that application is shown up and if i click it is minimising but i need to hid that
<silverarrow> I think I started an upgrade I might not want
<silverarrow> can I stop it?
<silverarrow> ....oh horror
<silverarrow> that is what you get for using terminal without a license
<bioterror> well, you can always break your fingers ;)
<silverarrow> hope it will be fine....
<silverarrow> puh...
<Jeeicy> Hello everybody
<Jeeicy> Anybody here?
<Meris> I'm trying to install Lubuntu alongside MacOSX Lion and Windows. During partitioning I get a message recommending me to create a partition marked "Reserved BIOS" area. I know that my MacBook uses EFI instead, should I choose an efi partition(ignoring the recommendation) , or a reserved BIOS partion instead?
<Meris> The Disk has a GUID partition table
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> hi margo
<silverarrow> hi margo
<silverarrow> I heard rumors margo is the ppc cleverest of all
<silverarrow> how do I get gnash to stay as default in midori?
#lubuntu 2012-08-26
<silverarrow> anyone here?
<silverarrow> I lost sound when removing lightspark packages
<silverarrow> I have no sound at all now
<silverarrow> screem
<silverarrow> hi WildTux
<silverarrow> any idea about missing sound?
<WildTux> hi silverarrow
<silverarrow> I did something stupid
<silverarrow> I installed lightspark
<silverarrow> it didn`t work and I uninstalled
<silverarrow> reinstalled Gnash,
<silverarrow> but I  lost sound on entire system
<silverarrow> I am in alsamixer, putting levels on highest, and hear slight hissing
<silverarrow> but no sound for videos in browser or from hard disk
<silverarrow> any idea?
<silverarrow> horror
<WildTux> no, sorry
<WildTux> :(
<silverarrow> I don`t know what to do
<silverarrow> maybe to morrow then
<silverarrow> WildTux: are you in lubuntu?
<WildTux> mint
<WildTux> bye. See you soon
<Ascavasaion> The little notification that pops up when Internet connections are made, songs chance, etc. has disapeared.  HOw do I get back.
<kanliot> Ascavasaion, did you remove notification-daemon?
<Ascavasaion> kanliot: I got it sorted in the meantime, thank you. :)
<akls> how can make a mouse button click to trigger some command?
<kanliot> either openbox or config X11
<kanliot> xbindkeys
<akls> kanliot, thank you
<akls> in case it's interesting for somebody
<akls> synclient TapButton3=12
<akls> this will set a triple tap on your touchpad to a 12th mouse button (which is probably not used for anything)
<akls> then in .xbindkeysrc add these lines:
<akls> "lxterminal"
<akls>   b:12
<akls> then run xbindkeys
<akls> now if you tap on your touch pad with 3 fingers a terminal will open
<kanliot> TRY ctrl+alt+t
<akls> it's not fun this way
<akls> anyway, that's just an example
<akls> I was going make it enable left handed dvorak layout
<akls> so if I was typing with just one hand I'd just have to tap my touchpad instead of pressing some shortcut
<ActionParsnip> akls: but won't it interfere with normal clicks, like in web browsers?
<akls> ActionParsnip, what?
<akls> a tap with 3 fingers??
<akls> or 12th mouse button?
<kanliot> akis if you find any synclient documentation i'll add it to the wiki
<ActionParsnip> akls: oh a 3 finger tap, gotcha
<akls> any synclient documentation about what?
<akls> anyway 3 finger tap is disabled by default in lubuntu
<akls> usually people set it up for a middle click
<akls> but I have a corner click, a click with two buttons simlutaneously.. why would I need another way to make a middle click
<Ascavasaion> Does anyone else here have an issue running conky?  I have tried numerous .conkyrc files from the Internet and all give errors and do not run.
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: what error?
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: what error do you get when you run conky with the config you currently have??
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1167889/  and then nothing until I Crtl+C
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: the theral_zone lines will need removing
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: thats obviously unique to the authors hardware
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: tried this one: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/conky-a-light-weight-system-monitor-for-ubuntu-linux-systems.html
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: did that, same thing but without the thermal error/warning
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: its a good start point, you can change the partitions as you need
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: Let me edit it to get rid of obvious errors.
<Ascavasaion> Well not errors, differences :)
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/UnGnJa9k
<Ascavasaion> That is after I removed thermal, changed harddisk designations etc.
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: looks ok, does conky load?
<Ascavasaion> Nope, nothing on the desktop
<Ascavasaion> Nevermind... Will try again anotgher time, bye Action.
<akls> oh wow
<akls> didn't know about sudo !! command
<ActionParsnip> akls: there is also:   !!    without sudo
<akls> :O
<ActionParsnip> akls: if you run:  history    you can see past commands, you can use the bang to rerun commands, based on number
<akls> ye, that's what I know
<ActionParsnip> akls: so to run command 347, you can run:  !347
<akls> but I love using UP arrow
<akls> anyway, what is the best way to clear history?
<akls> history -c doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> akls: just delete the ~/.bash_history   file
<akls> there's .bash_history file in home directory, but..
<akls> oh, alright
<ActionParsnip> akls: the file gets recreated on the first command you run :)
<silverarrow> what is hardware acceleration?
<kanliot> when the chip does graphics drawing, and not the CPU
<silverarrow> oh
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> or not really but...
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: well, do you want a CPU doing video work, or would you rather a nice big video chip doing it all?
<silverarrow> nice big video chip I suppose
<ActionParsnip> yes, it will be smoother and faster too
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> so hardware acceleration is for the video chip to work
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: its for the OS to know how to use it to take advantage of it's features
<silverarrow> can someone do me a favor? mark package for lightspark to install, and note down which packages come with it in synaptic?
<silverarrow> you don`t have to install, just load the packages and cancel before you actually do
<silverarrow> trouble is I installed lightspark last night, and now i want to get rid of these other libs that came with it
<bioterror> silverarrow, sad157@planetizer:~% apt-cache depends lightspark
<silverarrow> oh thanks
<silverarrow> is there a command that removes them?
 * silverarrow opens synaptic
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow:  apt-cache depends lightspark | grep Depends | awk {'print $2'}     will show the packages
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: so:   sudo apt-get --purge remove ` apt-cache depends lightspark | grep Depends | awk {'print $2'}`
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: will remove those packages
<silverarrow> I looked them up in  package manager, and it looks like I have to keep some of them
<silverarrow> they might be used by other software
<silverarrow> libglib
<silverarrow> is the purge command risky ? unreparable?
<TheLordOfTime> if you just want to reinstall and not screw the configs, then dont use purge
<TheLordOfTime> if you want to possibly lose your configuration data for a package, then purge
<TheLordOfTime> but purge can also have unintended side effects sometimes
<TheLordOfTime> (like removing everything that depends on the package)
<silverarrow> oh
<silverarrow> so I should just live with them
<silverarrow> thanks both of you
<silverarrow> brb
<TheLordOfTime> i was going to say he could run a reinstall command...
<TheLordOfTime> but...
<ActionParsnip> TheLordOfTime: its only the configs outside of home, so that when you reinstall you get the defaults
<ActionParsnip> dead handy
<TheLordOfTime> ActionParsnip:  indeed.
<TheLordOfTime> ActionParsnip:  actually... if you're me and you use aptitude, aptitude detects the config differences and asks what to do
<TheLordOfTime> but aptitude is near deprecation, since apt-get has most of its functions now
<ActionParsnip> TheLordOfTime: I use apt-fast :)
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<ActionParsnip> TheLordOfTime: i think there should be an option to remove configs in $HOME too
 * TheLordOfTime does all updating and package installation via command line, so...
<TheLordOfTime> ActionParsnip:  actually...
<TheLordOfTime> damn funny story on that...
<ActionParsnip> TheLordOfTime: apt-fast = apt-get + axel
<TheLordOfTime> i'll tell you in -offtopic
<ActionParsnip> TheLordOfTime: sure, i've got time :)
<TheLordOfTime> you're not there, so... :P
<ActionParsnip> TheLordOfTime: am now
<Ascavasaion> ARGH!  Frustration.  I still cannot get Conky to display on my desktop.
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: try without the ownwindow settings
<Ascavasaion> I did, no noticeable difference.  beginning to think Conky is not meant for me.
<bioterror> ha
<bioterror> it's not that hard
<Ascavasaion> It is to me.
<bioterror> really?
<bioterror> wait a while as my kids falls a sleep
<bioterror> do you have one or two cpu's?
<bioterror> laptop or desktop?
<Ascavasaion> hehe  No rush, I am about to throw the towel in.
<Ascavasaion> Two CPUs, laptop.
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> http://ricecows.org/conkyrc
<bioterror> grab that with wget and rename to .conkyrc
<bioterror> notice the $(image
<bioterror> probably hwmon 2 is outdated
<bioterror> might be 0 and 1 :D
<Ascavasaion> 0 and 1?
<bioterror> ahhhh
<ActionParsnip> bioterror: or:  wget -O ~/.conkyrc http://ricecows.org/conkyrc
<bioterror> I dont need sensors!
<bioterror> ActionParsnip, for example
<bioterror> or just wget and mv :D
<Ascavasaion> Or cut and paste :)
<Ascavasaion> Okay, I have that info in .conkyrc
<ActionParsnip> conky rocks in the way it just rereads the config, no need to restart the app :)
<bioterror> comment out the image file
<bioterror> for the first
<bioterror> and then run conky
<bioterror> now
<bioterror> I just fixed image and commented out hwmon 2 -line and core 2 :-)
<Ascavasaion> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1168504/
<Ascavasaion> There is the output of conky
<bioterror> it's out of reach :D
<bioterror> I dont see
<bioterror> an you use just pastebin.com
<Ascavasaion> http://pastebin.com/nexX6JXS
<bioterror> Conky: can't open '/sys/class/hwmon/hwmon1/temp1_input': No such file or directory
<bioterror> comment that out
<Ascavasaion> and there the  bloody thing works.
<Ascavasaion> HAHA!
<Ascavasaion> thank you.
<Ascavasaion> May I ask why those commands do not work?
<bioterror> becouse you have to configure them correctly for your hardware
<bioterror> ofcourse
<Ascavasaion> Oh, Okay.
<bioterror> with correct picture
<bioterror> http://ricecows.org/lubuntu/lubuntu-12.04.png you get that kind of logo on the top of the conky
<bioterror> and you score lots of chicks with it!
<bioterror> I think I'll show my conky to my wife tonight
<Ascavasaion> Yeah, I just did something along those lines... ta. Now for that temp bit.
<Ascavasaion> HAHAHAHA
<Ascavasaion> Would installing hardware-monitor make the hwmon lines work?
<bioterror> lm-sensors
<bioterror> then you run: sudo sensors-detect
<bioterror> and answer "yes" to all questions
<Ascavasaion> Okay, lm-sensors was already installed... now doing the sensors-detect
<Ascavasaion> not sure what I just did to be honest.
<Ascavasaion> Okay, whatever that was it made no difference.
<Ascavasaion> Argh, enough for one day :)
<Ascavasaion> Night all.
<Ascavasaion> And thank you.
<troii> hi. is there a guide for securing lubuntu?
<bioterror> troii, it's quite secure by default
<troii> ok
<troii> what about iptables and stuff?
<lewis1711> so I've been trying to restore lubuntu default settings, because I ruined itby messing with config files. I reinstalled with synaptic, but then logging in returned me to the same broken install. then I removed lubuntu from the desktop sessions list and reinstalled, but it didn't re-add a clean lubuntu session. err... am I screwed without a reinstll?
<troii> how do i disable autorun?
<bioterror> troii, iptables are more than closing ports
<holstein> sudo ufw enable is usually about all you need to do
<holstein> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<bioterror> by default ubuntu has 0 ports open to outside world
<troii> thank you
<bioterror> and ubuntu comes with the apparmor
<troii> what about icmp echo responce?
<bioterror> that's on
<bioterror> but as you know things like that, I am sure you know how to block it, then.
<troii> cool
<troii> ty
#lubuntu 2013-08-19
<aney> Hello everybody ,  I get some trouble when I starting the lubuntu of powerpc.
<aney> When I start the lightdm , the screen is just pictures with no text.
<phillw> aney: which version of lubuntu?
<aney> v12.10
<aney> when I configure my xorg.conf , It just says:number of created screens does not match number of detected devices. configure faild.
<phillw> aney: you need to catch it and enter some boot parameters to have the various graphics cards that apple have used work.... head over to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/PPC%26Mac64#Other_links for more information on the links to get it running. It is not a lubuntu issue, it is a PPC issue.
<aney> I'v searched online , and did as what they said , but it still not work. I will try this .Anyway thanks for your help!
<phillw> aney: one of the links from that page is http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328 highly recommended :)
<aney> OK , thanks ^--^
<phillw> aney: the 'reboot required' bug seems to have now been solved... but it is only in 13.10 which the 1st test release was made today.
<aney> I'v downloaed it , and burning it to a CD , but I can't boot it.
<ianorlin> didn't he say 12.10 not 13.10?
<holstein> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<phillw> ianorlin: there have been bugs nagging PPC since 12.10, which are kernel based. there has been a major effort to get them resolved for 13.10. The 1st release of the new ppc kernel landed today in the desktop systems after being heavily tested in the server area.
<ianorlin> ok
<aney> Yes , my Powerbook G4 works well with 12.04 .But can't boot with 12.10 or 13.04/10 .
<aney> I just used the alternate version.
<aney> And installed 12.10 in text mode.
<phillw> aney: the 13.10 arrived a few hours ago, do give it a try.
<phillw> aney: do *not* use earlier 13.10 ISO's, they were known as broken whilst the kernel was sorted out.
<aney> Sure , thanks buddies . What a terrible network , I can't stand it any more .
<TannedVampire> I have peppermint which is derived from lubuntu.  I was trying to get rid off peppermint logout session and use only "shutdown".  I could not get it working.  I already followed ubuntu instruction but failed to see results.
<TannedVampire> I tried /etc/acpi/events/powerbutton.sh
<TannedVampire> it doesn't work.
<TannedVampire> why?
<TannedVampire> could somebody help me out?
<TannedVampire> I'll close this chat.
<manik> Hello.
<manik> Can anybody tell me how to increase the size of Menu?
<zleap> not sure
<zleap> i can make the panel bigger, panel icons bigger but not the acutal menu (13.04)
<manik> zleap how to do that? I just want to make it taller
<zleap> right click on the panel, goto panel settings
<manik> yes
<zleap> you then have options for icon size and panel height
<zleap> under geometry
<manik> yup
<zleap> but that doesn't change the actual physical size of the menu
<manik> but that would be for the taskbar, not Menu, rght?
<manik> yes, exactly
<zleap> yeah
<zleap> but the menu icon is bigger
<manik> how
<manik> will try and search again. Thanks. :) zleap
<zleap> np
<Guest77117> how do you save the setting to view files as detailed list instead of icons list?
<phillw> Guest77117: it is on the wish list... still drived me mad :)
<phillw> Guest77117: I'll go and ask the dev on our behalf, he's a nice guy and as this is a bug and not a new feature I have hope that it can be sorted out.
<phillw> Guest77117: I've sent an email to the developer of pcmanfm to ask that he fix this. He;s pretty quick on such issues and we can expect a fix within about the next week.
<Guest77117> okay, thanks
#lubuntu 2013-08-20
<phillw> Guest77117:  what version of lubuntu are you using?
<Guest83327> hello
<Guest83327> i need help with installation. its telling me "unable to find medium with live file system"
<Guest77117> 13.04
<Zagreb> hello, i was just here. guest number simething
<toshiba-user3933> big problemo:  USB devices mount read-only.   Can't save files to usb unless i open a root window in pmanfm
<toshiba-user3933> The mounting subsystem is not mounting usb devices with write access.
<toshiba-user3933> Maybe cause i formatted my USB with "sudo gparted"???  Think that would remove user write permission?
<toshiba-user3933> Don't worry, i think the problem is the way i formatted it. Next time i'll format with gksudo.
<toshiba-user3933> using gparted from the menu, instead of 'sudo gparted'.  Bye
<Psilocybinnewser> hey guys
<Psilocybinnewser> what is the name of a bandwidth graph that can be used as an applet
<Psilocybinnewser> for Lxde
<Psilocybinnewser> ?
<wubbie> what if lubuntu is too heavy for a (very old) comp ? is there something lighter? i mean something in between lubuntu and those microdistros?
<melodie> hello !
<melodie> wubbie yes there is
<melodie> but it's not official
<melodie> what are the specs of your machine?
<melodie> wubbie ?? are you still here?
<wubbie> am unable to see them now... but i guess something a bit lighter than lubuntu should do it...
<melodie> wubbie I know two distros which could fit for a very old computer
<melodie> I am unsure if I can advertise for my spin here, if I can't we can talk privately. the spin is presented at the linuxvillage.net forum
<melodie> do you think I can describe it right here?
<wubbie> i think we can go in ubuntu-offtopic
<melodie> ok*
<melodie> #ubuntu-offtopic
<melodie> then I can click on it :D
<melodie> ideal
<melodie> idea
<melodie> wubbie I invite you to #linuxvillage
<melodie> hi
<lokote_jones> Does lubuntu offer steam support? I looked in the lubuntu package manager thing and couldn't find "steam".
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lokote_jones: what kind version lubuntu?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> you can install steam from steam site
<holstein> !steam | lokote_jones
<ubottu> lokote_jones: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<holstein> lubuntu *is* ubuntu, and steam offeres ubuntu support
<melodie> hi again
<melodie> phillw1 are you here?
<manik> Hello. can anybody tell me how to edit right click menu so that I could add option for a new text document?
<m_> ?
<melodie> m_ ?
<m_> can anybody tell me how to edit right click menu so that I could add option for a new text document?
<m_> nobody?
<melodie> !q
<karen_> Hi, I just recently installed Lubuntu. Am I supposed to download the recommended updates?
<karen_> that are popping up
<karen_> somebody said something about only downloading security updates, but that's mostly what they are, right?
<karen_> ummm I read something about no support in October with Lubuntu. What was that?
<melodie> karen_ yes
<melodie> karen_ which Lubuntu version are you using?
<karen_> 12.04
<melodie> right, the 12.04 is maintained during 9 months, however you can wait until one or two months after the official release of next Lubuntu before switching to the new one
<melodie> or even longer
<melodie> I have a cousin whose name is Karen, is that you nick or your name? :)
<karen_> my real name.  Will I get a notice when the next Lubuntu is out, and will it be easy to transfer over to?
<melodie> usually it is easy, however it is always recommanded to backup your personal data (all your /home/karen) to another media before proceeding
<karen_> When do you think the next one comes out?
<melodie> in case of issue (power supply down during upgrade for instance) it is always a good idea to have a backup easy to restore
<melodie> I think some time in October
<karen_> oh   so it's o.k. to wait a few months after that?
<melodie> the code number will be 13.10, 13 stands for 2013 and 10 for October
<melodie> a pair of months should be ok
<melodie> karen_ are you from US?
<karen_> o.k. I'll keep that in mind. So, I'm going to download any updates that pop up, and I'll be fine, right?  Yes, I live in Utah.
<melodie> ok, I don't think my cousin lives it Utah, she is probably closer to the east coast
<melodie> the versions 12.04 are rock solid you should not meet issues
<melodie> she also has children who I never met so far
<melodie> (I'm on the other side of the ocean)
<karen_> Whoa, on the other side of the ocean! Thanks for the info and have a good day!
 * ianorlin wants another external hard drive for backup
<melodie> is there someone here involved in the Lxappeance program? I't like to have a chat about it and some bugs I found. I'd like to know if they have been pointed to
<holstein> !info lxappearance
<ubottu> lxappearance (source: lxappearance): LXDE GTK+ theme switcher. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-1ubuntu2 (raring), package size 69 kB, installed size 824 kB
<holstein> !bug | melodie
<ubottu> melodie: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> melodie: you can always try upstream LXDE
<melodie> holstein on the LXDE chan then?
<holstein> melodie: im not right now..
<melodie> you are not what?
<holstein> melodie: i am not on the LXDE chan, which is what i thought you had asked.. if you are asking "where do i report to LXDE?" i would try the chan or mailing list..i would see that it is a bug, get someone to confirm.. see that its not already reported, etc
<melodie> holstein I am on the chan now, thanks
#lubuntu 2013-08-21
<xxzz> good evening
<xxzz> how do i install openssh-server
<xxzz> ehh it can't find openssh-server binary for install
<ianorlin> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.1p1-4 (raring), package size 336 kB, installed size 828 kB
<ianorlin> how are you trying to install it?
<xxzz> apt-get install openssh-server
<xxzz> sorry was taking supper
<xxzz> it says it has no installation candidate
<xxzz> anyway i will compile from src
<xxzz> maybe my apt-get is broken
<lubuntu-newbie> I'm having an issue with flash where if I'm trying to loading a youtube video it loads improperly.   I'm not sure if it's an issue where I should purge flash and reinstall or not.
<holstein> lubuntu-newbie: flash is notoriously bad.. i suggest trying the chrome browser, (not chromium) and see if the flash in chrome works for you
<lubuntu-newbie> Thanks.
<carolm> hi i am having an issue with Lubuntu
<carolm> the system doesn't boot... is saying "01717062 kernal panic -not syncing :VFS: unable to mount root fs unknown block
<digwiz> Hello, I'm using lubuntu installed on an older laptop to share my wireless internet connection with my PC. My PC is also running GFWL (specifically trying to play Dark Souls) but I'm having issues with GFWL picking up UPnP from my modem or seeing forwarded ports. Originally I went to google and did a search related to GFWL/Dark Souls and this issue but none of the fixes I've seen work. I'm starting to think it's the Lubuntu settings themselves
<digwiz>  that might be preventing my PC (dual-boot Ubuntu 13/Windows 7) from using the proper protocols. Can anyone possibly assist me with this?
<digwiz> I guess what I'm wondering is, do I need to/how do I enable UPnP and/or forward the proper ports for a wireless connection that is then shared via ethernet to a PC
<digwiz> Rephrasing of earlier question: If I want to use an older laptop with lubuntu installed on it to share its wireless connection with a desktop PC that wants to run GFWL (which requires UPnP and/or specific ports forwarded for certain games), do I need to enable UPnP/certain ports on the lubuntu install, or just the modem?
<phillw> digwiz: as lubuntu shares all the core things (like wifi), you may get a speedier answer from the forum area (just do put a lubuntu tag in the question). http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336 is the area that covers networking and wireless.
<digwiz> phillw: ok, thanks. I think it is the lubuntu settings, and now it is just a case of figuring out how to forward the necessary ports using iptables, or set up upnp properly
<digwiz> do you know where i can find a good tutorial for that?
<phillw> digwiz: server stuff, such as upnp is covered in that area https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers
<melodie> hi
<melodie> phillw are you around?
<phillw> melodie: indeed I am.
<melodie> great!
<phillw> my brain, however, has been packed off to bed.. so be gentle!
<melodie> phillw what do you think about talking about Lxappearance and it's bugs?
<melodie> I'll be gentle, I'll ask permission first :p
<melodie> phillw and I don't plan to stay too long either, have to get up early
<phillw> melodie: we do have a meeting coming up for bugs. Ibrere hunts down the bugs, but please do let me know of any bug numbers for laxappearance that you think are un-loved. in the meeting, we do get to ask the 'boss' about bugs
<melodie> when is this meeting and can we prior talk about my findings in the coming days?
<melodie> I am on several projects at same time so if this could be possible I would be at ease to feedback and participate more efficiently...
<phillw> I'm still buzzing with happiness as a bug that has affected PPC lubuntu for two cycles looks like it has been squished...
<melodie> great!
<phillw> melodie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/IRC%20Meetings/Agenda
<melodie> I look
<melodie> this one? Tue 27th August (Pre Beta 1)
<melodie> that would be next tuesday?
<melodie> I'll add it to my schedule
<phillw> please add a bug number to the bug section and I will raise it with our head of dev. Yes, it is next Tuesday.... Beta 1 time!
<melodie> please where is the lubuntu bug section?
<melodie> phillw ?
<phillw> melodie: do you have a bug reported for lxappearance? Or do you know of such bugs? chatting about bugs is NOT the same as reporting a bug. The devs only look at bug reports officially reported.
<melodie> I know of such bugs but didn't have the opportunity to chech if they are yet reported
<phillw> melodie: if they are reported, they are not bugs...
<melodie> this is why I am asking if there is a lubuntu bug section somewhere and where
<phillw> *are not reported*
<melodie> ok I understand better
<melodie> please just point me to the right place for this and I will check and act accordingly
<phillw> melodie: are these on your list? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxappearance
<melodie> not yet, I add it
<melodie> I mean I didn't have this link, so I check
<phillw> that is a list of current bugs for lxappearance
<melodie> I can confirm this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxappearance/+bug/1062586
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1062586 in lxappearance (Ubuntu) "lxappearance not setting gtk theme for any user" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<phillw> melodie: it is marked as confirmed... give me a few a mins to read it up.
<melodie> I didn't try Quantal so I can't say for this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxappearance/+bug/905004
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 905004 in lxappearance (Ubuntu) "does not apply settings" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<melodie> what I noticed is different, and I'll refer to the log of the present discussion to add mine next to that page:
<melodie> in a version where it mostly works, in Precise, (I use an Openbox standalone remix I did, but I suppose Lubuntu has the same as I think I've seen it before), the default fonts are always "complete" for anti aliasing: each time it is re opened it does not show the last option chosen, but systematically reconfigures to the "full" antialising, which I think is incorrect.
<phillw> julien did comment on it, but that is a bug from october 2012. It is an old release. It needs re-checking with 13,04 (April 2013)
<melodie> yes yes
<melodie> 13.04 : does not start at all
<melodie> it has to be checked with the very current one, doesn't it?
<phillw> melodie: If 13.04 did not start at all, I *think* we'd have heard the screams!
<melodie> isn't that one?
<melodie> melodie> I can confirm this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxappearance/+bug/1062586
<melodie> <ubottu> Launchpad bug 1062586 in lxappearance (Ubuntu) "lxappearance not setting gtk theme for any user" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1062586 in lxappearance (Ubuntu) "lxappearance not setting gtk theme for any user" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<melodie> I just said I can confirm this one
<phillw> melodie: DistroRelease: Ubuntu 12.10
<phillw>  
<phillw> too old!
<melodie> else, the Raring version has been presented by the Canonical people as being supported for 9 months and not more, because they have too much work with the mobile versions
<melodie> too old....
<melodie> too bad?
<melodie> how long was it supposed to be supported?
<melodie> this is what I have noticed in the almost bare Openbox : the Lxde components are supposed to be standalone and able to live by themselves out of the Lxde desktop
<melodie> phillw I think I'd better report upstream
<phillw> i'm afraid so. 12.10 / 12.04 were just as lubuntu got adopted. They are only desktop supported, which is now 9 months. This allows the teams to devote their few resources to actually have an LTS. 14.04 will be the 1st lubuntu one.
<melodie> no problem with that, I know Lubuntu is young, and has a bright future. ;)
<melodie> the other annoyance is the lastest available versions modify gtk2 and gtk3 configuration at same time
<phillw> lubuntu made it very clear that 12.04 was NOT an LTS, regardless of us not having the man power to do it, it was specifically prohibited by the Tech Council.
<melodie> it annoys me because I would like to have 2 independant themes and configurations, therefore it's not quite the right way if others want to do the same and are not keen and aware about configuration files, there should be some specific parts for this
<melodie> phillw I know Lubuntu 12.04 is not LTS, I have been aware after I installed it to someone's machine. :à
<melodie> :)
<melodie> but never mind.
<melodie> I want to focuse on Lxappearance, because it is a very handy tool
<melodie> I'll post to the Lxde bugzilla place and to the Lxde ml. that will be better and make the message available for more communities
<phillw> melodie: we are used to *ubuntu* changing things... for the gtk / qt issue, that is for the devs.
<melodie> I am happy you have informed me about the meetings, I'll try to assit
<melodie> assist
<melodie> I didn't mention Qt, only gtk2/gtk3
<phillw> melodie: ahh, now I recall..... I got a bit told off :) But, I do expect that if I step out of line for chasing things up :)
<melodie> you must be quite sleepy, something seems to lack in your last sentence
<melodie> what happens next?
<phillw> melodie: http://pastebin.com/pw9FcJsf
<phillw> The boss has it on the radar, just not quite now :)
<melodie> why not? Do you think I'd have a better luck and fun talking with the guy who looks after the zram part of the project? I'd love to have discussions by mail with him
<phillw> melodie: and do not worry, myself and the boss do not mess with pleasentries... the fewer words to get the idea over is better :D
<melodie> what is pleasentries?
<melodie> "" ?
 * melodie French lacks English vocabulary
<phillw> Once FFe goes in, julien will look at bugs. At the moment the devs need to get feature things in (adding / improving the applications). Once that is past, they can deal with bug fixes, as they're allowed in :D
<melodie> this was my last question, then time to join the country of the dreams
<melodie> wrong statement from my part, the last questions is "what is FFe" ?
<phillw> Once Feature Freeze is in effect, we have to make specific case for an exemption. a bug fix is still allowed in.... And, yes, we do stretch the rules :)
<melodie> great
<phillw> Feature Freeze is no more altering how the application works.... only allowed fixing bugs after that date :D
<melodie> I'll do my best to put a salt grain in the dish
<melodie> I have to think about writing a mail to the one dev who looks after the zram module configuration
<phillw> melodie: why?
<melodie> this is the main major improvement I see in the next Lubuntu
<melodie> because I am very much used to configure it in distributions, since several years and can offer feedback about the results related to how it is configured
<phillw> melodie: bbs, dog needs out and I'm not too sure if we are ontopic here... may be better to move to #lubuntu-offtopic
<melodie> no need, I'll write to the man who asked for feedback on the ml, maybe about a month ago
<melodie> thanks very much for the discussion and the information and I will wish you a very good night
<melodie> (I'm also a bit exhausted now) :)
<melodie> going now
<Vivekananda> hello
<Vivekananda> anyone here ?  a little help http://pastebin.com/hbVYQvrw
#lubuntu 2013-08-22
<alubuntuuser> Does anyone know how to watch fullscreen videos on a second monitor? I have arandr
<Vivekananda> anyone here
<ianorlin> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Vivekananda> ianorlin: hey do you know
<ianorlin> can you paste link again?
<ianorlin> oh I don't know that and tried to look for an answer and did not find it
<Vivekananda> ianorlin: sorry yes I can post again. I am trying to run a cronjob but it is not executing
<Vivekananda> here is the link ---
<Vivekananda>  http://pastebin.com/bZ4nr8eZ
<Unit193> OSError: [Errno 1] Operation not permitted: '/home/varun/.gnome/gnome-schedule/crontab/last_id'  chown needs root, gksudo
<Unit193> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Vivekananda> ianorlin: ?
<Vivekananda> I dont understand what Unit193 and ubottu posted :) the bots I mean
<Unit193> Welp, guess I'm not human...
<ianorlin> I think he means gksudo gnome-schedule
<Unit193> Your second paste has that script running every minute of every hour of every day...
<Unit193> ianorlin: Well, that is to say whatever error message he got indicated he needed it to chown something, but crontab is a user section that doesn't need root.
<Vivekananda> Unit193: could you please tell me what I need to write so that a file called foo.py located in folder bar   can be run once every min using cron
<Vivekananda> I can run it on command line by doing  foo/./a.py
<Unit193> vartop CRON[8107]: (CRON) info (No MTA installed, discarding output)   seems there's some output you should read?  Try redirecting it to a file, and see what's up.
<Vivekananda> okay let me try
<Vivekananda> I see no output Unit193
<Vivekananda> why is running a simple cron job so difficult
<ganjika> how do i disable a touchpad on my notebook running 12.04?
<Unit193> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Unit193> (Though, 12.04 isn't an LTS for Lubuntu.)
<holstein> or the bios
<ganjika> none me GoG.com games work with wine so far (in order i tested dragonsphere then strike suit zero)
<Lieutenant> make sure you are using the right wine version
<ganjika> oh?
<Unit193> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ganjika> you mean i have to shuffle about 1.2, 1.4 etc.?
<Lieutenant> yeah
<Lieutenant> don't use the latest version of wine typically because it is newer and less testing has been conducted
<ganjika> it let me install .2.3 & .4 :D
<Lieutenant> usually 1.5 version is good
<Unit193> (I just use one version.)
<ganjika> i think
<Araneidae> How do I set up a printer on lubuntu?  System Tools -> Printer has the relevant buttons greyed out.
<Araneidae> Presumably I'm missing some software?
<holstein> Araneidae: that GUI works for me.. you cant add from that menu?
<Araneidae> No, it just says: "Printing service not available. Start the service on this computer or connect to another server."
<Araneidae> Unfortunately, the "Start Service" button is greyed out.
<holstein> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Araneidae> I'm guessing that cups isn't installed!
<holstein> ^^ that should be relevant to lubuntu.. and i wouldnt "guess".. i would look in a package manager and dont assume anything
<Araneidae> Hmm.  Well, it *is* installed
<holstein> Araneidae: could be user permissions... could be some other component...
<Araneidae> I can't connect to port 631
<Araneidae> It's stopped, not started
<Araneidae> Must mean there's a config file I need to edit first
<holstein> not for me..
<Araneidae> /var/log/cups/ is empty
<holstein> Araneidae: might be relevant http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2139407
<phillw> Araneidae: does
<phillw> ps -ef | grep cups
<phillw> show a running instance of cups?
<Araneidae> Oooh: didn't know about /etc/init -- is that where upstart does its stuff?
<Araneidae> Nope, not a thing
<Araneidae> Looks like it's the missing avahi-daemon problem
<Araneidae> Which version of lubuntu are you running holstein ?  I'm 13.04, quite a recent install
<holstein> Araneidae: neither are in front of me right now.. but i have tested in 13.04.. there are relevant entries in that forum post i linked
<Araneidae> Yes, and they say that there's a bogus(?) dependency on avahi-daemon which isn't installed
<Araneidae> haven't read the whole thread yet
<Araneidae> Yep.  Install avahi-daemon and magically CUPS is going again.  holstein, thanks very much for the link
<holstein> Araneidae: enjoy!
<Araneidae> Well, I'm not home yet
<Araneidae> On another machine this printer is configured as "Samsung CLX-3175 Foomatic/foo2qpdl" and works
<Araneidae> On this machine I don't have that option, installed CLX-3300 as recommended, but it failed to print, so obviously the wrong driver
<holstein> Araneidae: you can get the other driver, or sometimes i force other drivers til something works
<Araneidae> Yes, I just need to figure out which package the other driver is in, it's not installed at the moment
<Araneidae> It's printer-driver-foo2zjs
<Araneidae> :D
<maganjika> ah dios mio!  my linux installation disabled my windows installation (8)
<genii> Odd. It's usually the other way around.
<Unit193> Did you try os-prober yet?
<maganjika> y no :o
<maganjika> just dhid :c
<maganjika> /dev/sda3:Windows Recovery Environment (loader):Windows:chain
<maganjika> /dev/sda5:Windows 8 (loader):Windows1:chain
<hashish> Hello. I recently set up a p4 with lubuntu. Im using a sabernet usb wifi adapter. I am able to conne t to my wireless network, but have no actual internet.
<phillw> hashish: head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1485242 it has a link to what should get it working. If it does not work for you, feel free to raise a question on that section of the forum.
<hashish> Ok thx
<hashish> That link led me here, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1435271&highlight=148f:3070  , added 3 lines to blacklist.conf and im good to go
<phillw> hashish: yeah, that is what I read :) Good that it works for you :D
<Noskcaj> Does anyone know when gilir will be online? I was going to try and merge the latest mplayer
<Noskcaj> I think it's a sync now
<phillw> Noskcaj: if he's not around now, it'd be better to email him/
#lubuntu 2013-08-23
<Privacee> is there a way to easy snap windows to half the screen just like in Windows 7?
<Privacee> easily*
<holstein> Privacee: pepperintOS uses the xfce window manager with lxde.. and it has some snap features that do that.. but any more comples and arguably heavier window manager you want to use should do the trick
<holstein> at some point, you might just want to use XFCE
<ianorlin> hmm on lxde texworks starts half screen
<Privacee> i recall reading a lightweight app that allows you to press a keyboard shortcut to snap screens the same way, do you know what it is called?
<holstein> i mean, xfcewm isnt heavy
<Privacee> yeah, but if i switch to xfce i might as well use Mint Mate
<ianorlin> skippy XD in a ppa?
<holstein> Privacee: as i said, xfce window manager can be used in lxde..
<Privacee> that is basically making my own distro and i'm not skilled enough to fix any problems, you wouldn't support me
<holstein> Privacee: those are all repo packages
<Privacee> is there an easy way to revert box to openbox if i experience problems?
<Privacee> back*
<holstein> Privacee: AFAIK.. you will specify whichever you want.. try that peppermint live CD i mentioned and see how they are doing it, and if you like it.
<holstein> you can learn to implement it in LXDE if its what you are looking for
<Privacee> do sysrq commands work for you in lubuntu?
<Privacee> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19X0gng_-qk
<Privacee> holstein, is Xubuntu an official Ubuntu release? or do you recommend something else
<holstein> Privacee: lubuntu is.. xubuntu is
<holstein> Privacee: i can only recomment what will work for you
<lokote_jones> After much googling; I am still unconfident in what I have found. Can ANYONE confirm that there is absolutely no way for me to get hardware acceleration out of my Radeon Hd3200 mobility video card in Lubuntu? Is it possible to accelerate the card using the open source driver since the proprietary dropped support for it?
<phillw> lokote_jones: I'd suggest looking on / asking on http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334
<lokote_jones> phillw: There are lots of posts about people trying to get it to work; and it is confirmed that there are NO proprietary drivers for it. But I want to find out more about the open source driver and can't find anything on it. Do you know of a lubuntuubuntu specific site for graphics drivers or something? I just want to be able to run glxgears and see bigger numbers thna 200 lol!
<phillw> lokote_jones: the best resource I know of the sticky on that forum I linked above.
<lokote_jones> phillw: NP. Thanks. Appreciate the answer. =( I really like lubuntu so far; just want the extra juice from HW acceleration. Thanks again!
<saml> hey
<saml> i upgraded to 13
<saml> and i type my username and password
<saml> prmopt disappears, showing the background.. and it just hangs there
<saml> i did Alt+F1 and connected to irc
<hpuser4477> What's the trick to get scanner working with Brother DCP-150C
<hpuser4477> I installed the drivers. Printer works.  Scanner doesn't.
<hpuser4477> Xsane can't detect scanner.
<hpuser4477> Is there a command to probe the scanner?
<phillw> hpuser4477: I suggest grabbing the download from http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_scn.html
<hpuser4466> I downloaded the drivers from brother and installed them (including brscan2 for scanner) but scanner still not detected.
<hpuser4466> Yes the drivers installed without error.
<hpuser4466> I think my lubuntu has messed up because apt-get says linux-image-generic isn't configured properly.
<hpuser4466> System keeps upgrading/configuring the kernel.
<melodie> hpuser4466 install the packages:
<melodie> gutentprint, foomatic-gutenprint, and all related having this name in it
<melodie> then reboot with the printer connected and running
<hpuser4466> well the printers work, but not scanner. That's the problem
<melodie> about scanner you also need sane xsane and all the kind. ok ?
<hpuser4466> yeah i installed xsane. I'll check again to make sure everying is installed and configured properly. Thanks
<hpuser4466> i had grub-legacy installed. that was causing the kernel config problem. Fixed by installing grub2. Now to troubleshoot scanner.
<novato> could you help me please? There is a Brazilian community that operating system here on IRC?
<Unit193> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<hpuser4466> Has anyone tested Vuescan (scanner software) in lubuntu?  Vuescan supports over 2000 scanners but won't detect my brother scanner in lubuntu.
<novato> I know that the ubuntu community, I would like to know the Lubuntu.
<phillw> hpuser4466: I've never tried it, I use canon scanners and hp / epson printers. They seem better supported. But that brscan2 from brother *should* work on 11.10 and onward releases.
<phillw> what version are you running? grub 2 was launched quite a while back!
<Unit193> novato: There's no difference.
<novato> Thank you then.
<hpuser4466> phillw..lubuntu (or ubuntu-lxde-desktop) 12.04 with all updates/upgrades installed
<phillw> hpuser4466: you should not have been on grub legacy?
<phillw> hpuser4466: Grub version 1.99 became the default on Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal)
<hpuser4466> i installed grub-legacy to make some usb boot devices. I'm back with grub2 now.
<hpuser4466> i know, i'll try the brother scan tool
<phillw> hpuser4466: I thought you'd have grabbed that one as well :)
<hpuser4466> no i didn't think i'd need it.
<hpuser4466> i only installed the printer drives and brscan2 driver
<phillw> motto of the story... grab everything :D
<phillw> you can always uninstall :)
<phillw> for usb boot devices, I've found that http://live.learnfree.eu/download still works, they're doing the work to get the updated version into the official repos.
<hpuser4466> I was using the usb-creator-gtk. Worked ok to setup a live usb/installer.
<hpuser4466> <back to the scanner. This might take a while to test so i'll leave you in peace. Bye
<lokote_jones> Is there any documentation on using Lubuntu to be more private/secure? Like what software to use, how to handle things... If not; can I write something and like present it or something? Somehow get people to see Linux as something better than say Windows and explain how to use it to be better protected?
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> COPY \windows\system32\cmd.exe \windows\system32\sethc.exe requires admin rights, but with GNU/Linux you dont need even that, you can just init=/bin/bash
#lubuntu 2013-08-24
<mikubuntu> i got a quick question -- is lubuntu13.04 now have the pae problem fixed? i need to download something for my buddy's two laptops, but i remember the last time i tried i was having a problem with pae, but somebody told me that was fixed now.
<Unit193> Depends on what you mean by "problem with PAE", pae is a required processor feature in 13.04
<mikubuntu> i can't remember what the problem was exactly. either the old computer did or didn't have pae, and the installation wouldn't go.
<mikubuntu> is pae required in 12.10 or 12.04?
<Unit193> I'm guessing it doesn't hav pae support, and would check it out to make sure then go with Debian if not.  12.10, IIRC.
<mikubuntu> so maybe i should make a disk of each, huh? one 13.04 and one 12.10?
<Unit193> Wouldn't make sense if 12.10 does in fact require it.
<phillw> 12.10 was the last lubuntu to have non-pae. For some computers (celeron) the chips do not advertise they have pae ability. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu-fake-PAE It does *NOT* work if the actual CPU cannot support PAE
<phillw> sorry, my bad... 12.04 was the last non-pae
<mozybonz> loveing lubuntu on my laptop i guess ill stay with 12.04,that PAE issue yall where talking about
<holstein> nothing wrong with 12.04
<mozybonz> ya very smooth for me
<Unit193> holstein: Except it not being an LTS. ;)
<holstein> well. the core still is..
<holstein> remove lubuntu-desktop and install lxde, and *boom*.. lts :)
<phillw> mozybonz: there are other additional sub-flavours for those who need to stick to non-pae kernels but want the more recent parts of lubuntu. lxde is one such community respin.
<phillw> holstein: lxle is not quite an LTS, but he does work hard on it.
<mozybonz> was useing xubuntu but with lxde
<holstein> i havent tried lxle yet
 * ianorlin hasn't either
<holstein> but, i would have no issues running lubuntu 12.04.. or ubuntu 12.04 LTS with lxde
<phillw> it's over CD size, and has terminal replaced. The trick is to get a non-pae kernel, then tell it to never to upgrade, which synaptic can do. If there should be a security issue (never seen one yet), it would be a call. Lock the non-pae kernel and allow all other updates.
<holstein> yup
<phillw> 12.04 kernel is still supported until April 2017
<mikubuntu> thanks phillw and Unit193 i have copy of 13.04, 12.04alt, and 12.10
<testerer> Major fail.  Scanner doesn't work with Brother DCP-150C & brother drivers (lpr driver, cupswrapper, brscn2, brscan-skey).
<holstein> testerer: :/
<testerer> Photocopier works fine so it definitely 'scans' that way.
<holstein> testerer: be sure you let brother know it is a major fail
<holstein> my brother printer works well out of the box
<testerer> I should do!  Their installtion methods are idiotic
<testerer> holstein,  did you install the drivers following brother's instructions to dpkg -i --force-all xxxxxxx ?
<testerer> I did that to each deb driver and scanner fails.  Printer works though.
<holstein> testerer: out of the box.. i connected to it and it prints
<testerer> Oh, you're lucky then.
<holstein> no debs.. no google.. no search.. just the "add a printer" wizard"
<testerer> "brscan-skey -l" reveals my scanner is active.  Outut:
<testerer> DCP-150C          : brother2:bus2;dev2  : USB                  Active
<testerer> When i scan, the printer says "Connecting to PC" and nothing happens.
<testerer> Hey i was reading on the forums that brother printers may require the windows firmware installed in xsane folder
<holstein> did you try it?
<testerer> No.. That's a project for the future as  i don't have a windows PC to extract the firmware :- (    Wine can't run the brother installer.
<testerer> Actually i have winXP embedded on flash memory..I could possibly use that, if i have enough space.
<testerer> And IF 'XP embedded' supports the extraction of the installer.
<holstein> right click exctract might support it
<testerer> ok checking the contents of the exes
<testerer> I already extracted the installer, but i forgot to extract the other exes inside the first exe. doh
<testerer> Too bad, file-roller can't extract the exe's.  this is going to be an XPE job.
<holstein> or, you could email the vendor and ask
<testerer> yes go straight to the source of the problem
<testerer> OK i emailed brother and told them to test their drivers in Ubuntu 12.04 and higher and explain how to make it work.
<holstein> lol.. well, when that doesnt go well, you can ask them for the firmware that they actually might provide
<testerer> They should have done it right to begin with.  Hope they respond and even better: get their act together.
<holstein> the issue is, the product likely doesnt say "linux support" officially
<testerer> Actually they officially support Ubuntu 32 and 64 bit so they're doing something wrong.
<testerer> their installers are shoddy, they don't even have the correct folders to install to.
<holstein> could be for older versions..
<testerer> If that's the case, they're not keeping up with ubuntu releases.
<holstein> testerer: they may not promise to
<testerer> It would only require a shell script to setup the install environment and install it.  Geeze it's not hard
<holstein> maybe.. maybe that breaks support for something else.. or deps are moved or removed or broken
<testerer> Is UDP Port 54925 open by default?
<testerer> Cause brother says to open it.
<testerer> nah doesn't work anyway:   sudo ufw allow 54925
<phillw> holstein: you could always try the rpm and use alien. but from reading their website, they are more interested in people buying new machines that supporting old ones.
<phillw> s/ holstein / testerer
<phillw> soz holstein :/
<testerer> Actually brother have created half-baked installers for linux that require the user to run multiple command line instructions which should have been composed into the installer script.
<testerer> That's obvious by reading their instructions.  No user should have to do this.
<testerer> All brother needs to do is install a fresh copy of Ubuntu 12.04 or higher and test their drivers on the default system.  The installer should do the rest.
<testerer> Having said that, the fact i'm using "lubuntu" or LXDE could mean i'm missing something not included in default Ubuntu
<testerer> apt-get check reveals no broken packages.
<phillw> testerer: the kernel part of lubuntu is the same as ubuntu, as are the drivers. Canonical release team look after all that.
<phillw> testerer: As I said earlier, I do not use, nor have access to, brother products. when asked to source new equipment that has to work with windows and Mac OSX, adding in linux friendly is not really too hard :)
<testerer> Yeah.  HP drivers install well in Ubuntu using "sudo apt-get install hplip" then i ran the hp-setup tool and everything was done.
<phillw> My sister just was moved from XP to lubuntu, had an all in one HP system... installing hplib sorted it all out.
<testerer> yes that's great
<phillw> linux in general will work with the manufactures - it is for them to get on board, from what you have pointed out, brother have not done so. Having said that, I'm pretty sure that some ubuntu hacker has got your piece of equipment to work.... and I use the term hacker correctly, not as used in news / politics.
<bioterror> hackers posts life hacks to youtube? :D
<bioterror> as it's saturday, I think you have to wait the reply from brother 'til monday
<phillw> bioterror: if you see him back before me, point him to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1566372 It is a rather ancient piece of kit!
<bioterror> I will, if I'm here
<CountryfiedLinux> Is there a way to add other menu widgets to the lxpanel? I want a more organized menu.
<MrGarlic> could someone help me? My screen is really blue, how do I adjust the color profile in lubuntu?
<CountryfiedLinux> MrGarlic, You mean the wallpaper or the theme?
<MrGarlic> CountryfiedLinux: The display is blue-ish
<MrGarlic> this is a new laptop, though
<MrGarlic> perhaps I'm not used it
<MrGarlic> I'm not talking about the theme or wallpaper
<MrGarlic> just the display color profiles
<CountryfiedLinux> MrGarlic, In menu>preferences>customize look and feel you'll find a color wheel for different theme options you can adjust it from there.
<MrGarlic> CountryfiedLinux: this isn't the theme, it's the display itself
<MrGarlic> CountryfiedLinux: I'm talking about calibrating color profiles
<CountryfiedLinux> MrGarlic, got a screenshot?
<MrGarlic> CountryfiedLinux: It's not bad or anything, it's a pretty subtle thing
<MrGarlic> it's supposed to be normal
<MrGarlic> but blue screens disgust me
<CountryfiedLinux> MrGarlic, got a screenshot of it?
<CountryfiedLinux> MrGarlic, Here's a theme I made before and used to use http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3721/9417749998_5634a35111_o.png
<CountryfiedLinux> MrGarlic, I was trying to help you. Don't know where you're at without a response, which would also be considered polite to respond to someone offering to help you.
<plusEV> How do I turn of scrolling the pager with my muouse pad to change desktops?
<manik> hey
<manik> Does anybody know how to enlarge the Lubuntu Menu?
<Unit193> plusEV: Settings Manager > Window Manager Tweaks.
<Unit193> Whoops, wrong DE.
<plusEV> yea I can not find that ;)
<plusEV> Does anyone else know?
<Unit193> As a general rule, I'd say it's in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml  but this I do no know for sure.
<plusEV> I can not figure this out. :/
<plusEV> My mousepad is so bad and sensitive it jumps all over the place
<Unit193> Tried editing the settings in synaptics?
<plusEV> nope. how do I do that?
<Unit193> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<plusEV> jesus H christ. finnay turn that crap off
<plusEV> Unit193: ty
<plusEV> I have another question. When I enter my filebrowser and hit the Application tab there that points to menu://applications/ then I will see nothing there. Just a spinning wheel and no icons. Why is that?
<Steve__> help
<Steve__> im trying to create a usb boot drive with lili
<Steve__> it get most of the way done and then says write protected?
<Steve__> it loads a alot of files before, so I know its not the flash drive
<Steve__> what can I do?
<luisssss> hello good morning to you all i like to ask for help, i just installed lubuntu 13.04 yesterday, everything is ok, but the sound, the thing is that the icon is manage by "PCM" but when i try to adjust the volume it does not respond, the one that repond is "master" can some one help me to fix this please
<phillw> luisssss: hi, have a read of the links at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1885240 feel free to register on that forum and ask in that section
<zleap> http://ssdv.habhub.org/
<zleap> high flying teddy
<luisssss> ok
<luisssss> si this isn't  lubuntu support channel?
<zleap> hi luisssss
<phillw> luisssss: yes it is, but I'm not familiar with your problem, as my sound 'just works'. that link explains how to trouble shoot sound when it does not.
<luisssss> i am reading it but so far nothing let me keep on foing and see thanyou
<luisssss> and hai zleap
<luisssss> hi*
<bioterror> how about amixer
<bioterror> and check the levels from there
<luisssss> amixer
<luisssss> well the volume works the problem is that by default come PCM as the channel that does control the volume adjustmen, however whenever i roll the wheel on my mouse to adjust the colume the one that responds is MASTER not PCM, how do i do to fix it?
<luisssss> and i have no amixer
<mikubuntu> just installed lubuntu 13.04, and the live disk loaded properly and seemed to work, but wasn't detecting wireless connections. i installed on hdd, but now it's not booting to hdd. getting error message: ELF header smaller than expected. grub rescue>
<katkisson> I'm kinda new to Lubuntu. Is it a good thing to go to "hybernate" with it?
<katkisson> I have an older computer.
<zleap> not sure, it should work ok
<zleap> maybe someone else can help here, how long u intend to hybernate for
<bioterror> hibernating depends
<katkisson> On and off a few times through the day to save my old computer from having to work on on all day.
<bioterror> I mostly prefer myself sleep
<zleap> ok
<bioterror> but if I have things open that I dont want to close and keep open but the battery is running out of juice, then hibernating
<katkisson> Is sleep better for an old computer? I notice my the touch pad seems to stay quite warm if I keep it on all day.
<zleap> i can't see why it would not work but as i have never really used that feature i would see what a few others come up with
<bioterror> hibernating writes to disk
<bioterror> it's more work for the laptop than sleep for the RAM
<katkisson> so what does writing to disk mean? Is that easier on an old computer?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> it's slower and requires writing to HDD
<katkisson> so sleep is better
<bioterror> yes, if you have battery
<bioterror> sleep is also more instant
<katkisson> My battery is plugged in, but not good unplugged.
<mikubuntu> it was strange, because with the live disk it booted completely and i had a desktop -- so why would there be a grub problem when its on the hdd?
<bioterror> mikubuntu, run boot repair
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<mikubuntu> ok, let me check it out :: is it a command line i enter right after grub rescue>?
<bioterror> use your live CD or USB
<bioterror> and install boot-repair
<katkisson> someone is talking about boot-repair. Yesterday, my Lubuntu wouldn't come on, so I cleaned installed a new one. It works good now from turn on. What causes that?
<bioterror> why sometimes a bicycle tyre gets a hole and goes empty, I dunno
<katkisson> hummm It happened before when I had Xubuntu and I cleaned installed to make it work. I tried going into safemode to make sure the loading list was right, but that didn't seem to correct it. I do hope my Lubuntu I just downloaded stays put and will come on. I guess maybe it's the old computer. A few months ago I erased the Windows vista and am using Linux.
<katkisson> Another question. In Lubuntu Software, I see you can uninstall things that came with the package. So, I uninstalled a few things, not important to running the system. I uninstalled Abiword and Gnumeric and downloaded Libre Office. Is it alright to uninstall? I read somewhere for Xubuntu that maybe that's not a good idea. What do you think?
<phillw> katkisson: if you prefer libre office, feel free to remove abiword and gnumeric.
<mikubuntu> bioterror i am running the boot repair, so forgive the stupid question -- i am running this using live disk, is it repairing the boot in in hdd?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> it should see it
<mikubuntu> bioterror, ok i need to reboot, so i want to set the sequence back to hdd, yes?
<bioterror> yes, you want to do the changes to the hdd
<katkisson> O.K. guys, I'm reading along about boot repair. What SHOULD the sequence be in hdd after downloading from a disk?
<katkisson> kinda stupid here, sorry
<katkisson> what are the changes you do to hdd after boot repair?
<katkisson> I want to burn one of those boot repair CD's online. Bio.. recommended the site, I think.
<holstein> katkisson: this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair ,can be done from the live CD you used to install
<katkisson> oh, so how do you do that? with the same directions that "bioterror" gave? And are those "&" signs there in the middle of that command?
<holstein> katkisson: depends on what you are trihng to do.. the link i gave allows you to repair grub with the live CD you used to install ubuntu
<katkisson> Well, yesterday, Lubuntu wouldn't come up after I turned my computer on, so I cleaned installed it and had to spiff it up the way I liked again. I just want to avoid having to do that again if I can fix that booting issue with a live CD.
<holstein> katkisson: so, you have no problem, right now?
<holstein> katkisson: the link i gave is for fixing grub, assuming its broken. i wouldnt run it just for kicks
<holstein> katkisson: you can always image your drive and save your installation, which is the only way to have it "saved" since that hard drive *will* fail
<katkisson> no, but before, Lubuntu, I had Xubuntu, and it did the same thing, and I cleaned installed.  No, I wouldn't run it just for kicks either, just if my computer won't boot up Lubuntu.  So, how do I "image" my drive? You mean, save an image of how I fixed it all up after installation?
<holstein> katkisson: the are *all* ubuntu.. xubuntu and lubuntu are ubuntu
<holstein> katkisson: there are many ways to backup your data.. you can use ubuntuone, or some other commercial option, or clonezilla, or just backup the data
<holstein> katkisson: we dont know why your machine didnt boot, and since there is no problem, we cant look or troubleshoot
<holstein> katkisson: the link i gave to repair grub is an easy thing to try
<katkisson> o.k.,  that sounds good. I'm glad I got on this conversion since I was going through this yesterday.
<katkisson> Can I make a CD of how I have lubuntu set up now and have it for back up?
<katkisson> How do I do that/
<holstein> katkisson: many ways.. clonezilla could do that
<katkisson> Is it free?
<holstein> katkisson: its here, http://clonezilla.org/ and not supported here
<katkisson> what do you mean, "and not supported here"?
<holstein> katkisson: this, as the /topic states, is the lubuntu support channel, and that is clonezilla
<holstein> it utilizes open tools that can be used manually if one wanted to learn to use them
<katkisson> oh  so, I go to clonezilla.org and I can burn a cd of my lubuntu setup?
<holstein> katkisson: its not that simple, and you would look for assistance on using clonezilla at clonezilla sources
<holstein> katkisson: i would keep it simple, and do what works for you..
<katkisson> o.k.   i like, keep it simple, sorry. Thanks for your all the info!
<holstein> katkisson: no worries..
<mikubuntu> ok, bioterror, all seems to be working EXCEPT not detecting wireless, can you help me troubleshoot?
<katkisson> I was just talking about saving my whole  Lubuntu, the way I have it to a CD just in case of a booting problem which I had yesterday until I cleaned installed it. So, holstein said I could send it all to UbuntuOne which I have. How do I do that, and could I burn a CD from it there, or what is another easier way?
<holstein> katkisson: i actually didnt say that
<holstein> katkisson: i offered ubuntu one as a way to backup your data.. not "make a cd"
<katkisson> Ya, you said that. Is there a way to make a cd?
<holstein> katkisson: ubuntuone is a sync service.. and you can sync whatever you like between whatever machines you like up to a certain data rate, then you pay for more
<holstein> katkisson: as i said, if i wanted to make a cd, i would use clonezilla
<holstein> personaly, i use clonezilla to image to external usb drives
<katkisson> o.k. I will look at that. Thanks! Oh, so if I do the "boot repair" thing, will that mess up my changes I made to Lubuntu?
<katkisson> So, a usb drive works for a seven year old computer?
<katkisson> how about a cd?
<holstein> katkisson: i personally have only read about doing cd imaging from clonezilla, as i stated, and still say, is an option for making cd images
<holstein> katkisson: age has *nothing* to do with usb. ether the device has USB or it doesnt
<katkisson> ya   o.k. just wanting to be prepaired if my computer doesn't want to load up Lubuntu, like it did two times before in the past three months.
<holstein> katkisson: be prepared for failure.. for the cd to not work.. or the optical drive.. or the hard drive
<katkisson> well, really only once, yesterday, the other time, it just took too long.
<phillw> katkisson: you may also want to consider having a seperate partition for /hom, this means your data is retained even on a re-install and is much less data to back-up to the likes of ubuntuone / cd / usb etc.
<phillw> *for /home*
<katkisson> so phillw, how do you do that?
<phillw> katkisson: head over to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<katkisson> o.k.  thank you!
<mikubuntu> so i'm trying these on http://askubuntu.com/questions/21207/network-manager-troubleshooting but not making any progress
<mikubuntu> can someone please tell me that commandline that's sposed to detect wireless cards?
<phillw> mikubuntu: what wifi device is it?
<mikubuntu> phillw, do you mean my router? its an att  2wire
<phillw> no the device in your computer.
<mikubuntu> i guess i don't know
<mikubuntu> i have a term open
<phillw> well, that's the first thing to find out :)
<mikubuntu> :P i don't know the command
<phillw> mikubuntu: issue
<phillw> lspci | grep irel
<mikubuntu> k, lemme try lspci
<mikubuntu> broadcom corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)  ??
<phillw> you have a broadcom device... let me find the link to get it to work.
<phillw> mikubuntu: I've never had a broadcom WiFi unit, but if you head to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx that should fix it for you. Do let us know if you get stuck and how you get on.
<mikubuntu> thanks phillw
<mikubuntu> phillw: how do i make the straight up/down slash character?
<phillw> it is SHIFT and the \ key.
<phillw> (well, on my keyboard) :)
<ianorlin> on mine as well
<phillw> mikubuntu: if you are used to using Ctrl-C and Ctrl-V to copy and paste, within the terminal you need to use Shift-Ctrl-C and Shift-Ctrl-V for the same functions, it saves having to manually type in commands from wiki pages and also for putting information back to 'normal' areas :D
<mikubuntu> no, i'm talking to you on one laptop, the other is wired across the room
<phillw> ahh, that does make it more a pain if you do not have ssh set up :)
<mikubuntu> ssh way over my head :P
<mikubuntu> ok, from the page you gave me not successful doing sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source    .... saying unable to locate package
<phillw> mikubuntu: are you at this section? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#A11.10_.28Oneiric_Ocelot.29_-_12.10_.28Quantal_Quetzal.29
<mikubuntu> no the part above
<phillw> mikubuntu: what version of lubuntu are you using?
<mikubuntu> 1304
<phillw> then use the instructions for 11.10 / 12.10
<mikubuntu> i'm worried that my 'assistant' here uninstalled the network manager using an instruction from another page -- how can i check that?
<phillw> he he....
<phillw>  sudo apt-get install network-manager 
<phillw> it will tell you it is already installed, or install it... a Win-Win :)
<mikubuntu> already installed ... but using the instructions you gave me just above, still getting 'cannot locate package bcmwl-kernel-source'
<phillw> hmm, okies... let me go and have a dig for you
<mikubuntu> phillw, thanks -- this machine driving me to (want) to drink
<phillw> mikubuntu: broadcom WiFi is a pain, my heart sinks when I see someone struggling! head over to this link.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2090138
<mikubuntu> phillw that page not helping me too many different ppl with seemingly different issues -- i'm starting to remember that i had a similar issue with a broadcom card about a year ago, and i THINK someone sent me to a link to download and copy the driver to a cd, and install that way -- but i don't remember any more details
<katkisson> I don't have anything wrong now with Lubuntu, but I did yesterday and had to clean install. I've been talking with some of you earlier about boot repair just in case I have a problem again. Someone said to put in the Lubuntu CD and put in the boot repair command there. Also, there is an iso for boot repair that can be burned to a CD online. My question is, do these two change anything in the way Iset up Lubuntu? Does it bring it
<katkisson> back to Lubuntu default or will it keep my changes?
<katkisson> Also, phillw, you said to look into "partitioning/home/moving" which I read online. They say to set up your partitioning in the beginning when you are clean installing. So, does this mean if I chose for Lubuntu to use all the partitions, I can't use this partitioning/home/moving thing?
<katkisson> I mean, would I have to clean install and set up the partioning settings to make this work?
<katkisson> I have also looked into "Cloezilla'' that someone suggested for burning an iso of my lubuntu setup. That looks promising, but I want to know how to find out the size of my Lubuntu system now to know if I could burn it to a CD or a DVD.
<katkisson> oops I mean "Clonezilla"
<katkisson> o.k. maybe this will be a better question. I also heard that the new Lubuntu upgrade is coming in October, and that Lubuntu 12.04 will only be supported for a couple of months after that. Does that mean I would be better off clean installing the new Lubunutu than having to worry about my existing one that is going to have to change anyway?
<phillw> katkisson: you can create a new /home partition using the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving even on an installed system.
<katkisson> oh, philw, o.k. even on an installed system. I like that. I'll try to figure it out. Thanks!
<phillw> mikubuntu: post up a question on that forum area stating the version of lubuntu you are using and the output we got from the lspci command... Then be patient :) One of the people will get back to you. I'm sorry that I have no personal experience with broadcom WiFi systems.
<phillw> mikubuntu: you can also ask on #ubuntu-beginners (quieter channel) or #ubuntu (busy channel).
<katkisson> phillw, what about the new Lubuntu upgrade coming up, will I be able to easily switch over with this partitioning thing?
<phillw> katkisson: you can safely upgrade any *buntu system. It will not touch your /home area. the advantage of having /home on a seperate partition is if you need to re-install from scratch for any reason. As you have done re-installs, I'd suggest having your /home on a seperate partition.
<katkisson> o.k.  phillw, thanks
#lubuntu 2013-08-25
<TDChief> Hey everyone, I'm having a bit of trouble installing LXLE on an old (2007) laptop - it seems to be freezing at 'parsing digital output script table'. I'm a first time Linux user, so any help would be appreciated
<holstein> TDChief: try lubuntu
<bioterror> nice wallpapers that LXLE has
<jared> I never understood LXLE - it seems like just fragmentation for fragmentation's sake.
<TheSchaf> hi! so i want to stop lightdm and then launch some application with xinit. if i just make a sh script with "stop lightdm, xinit ..." all i get is a black screen with a blinking caret... however when i stop lightdm first and then go to ctrl+alt+f1 and do the xinit from there it works fine. any ideas how i can make my script work?
<bioterror> dont start lightdm and use .xinitrc for example
<bioterror> and make your system boot directly to the text mode
<TheSchaf> mhh but i'm using lightdm as some kind of launcher :)
<TheSchaf> so i guess i have to create a real launcher, thx
<bioterror> I remember when the lightdm was coming
<bioterror> and there was some problems with it, so I booted myself into the text mode and then used .xinitrc
<bioterror> worked like a charm
<TheSchaf> so how do i boot to text mode? :D
<bioterror> add to boot line "text"
<TheSchaf> ah, boot option, ok
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> init=/bin/blaablaa text
<TheSchaf> i'll try, thanks
<TheSchaf> first i have to make a loader now :)
<voyager> which of these apps is lightweight and which do you recommend will work well with Lubuntu? thanks http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiling_window_manager#Third_party_tiling_applications_on_Xorg
<voyager> can anyone on here help?
<bioterror> why not just use tiling wm then?
<voyager> lubuntu will no longer support me if i do
<bioterror> it's all about decissions
<Ashif> hi
<Ashif> how can i become a member in lubuntu
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved
<TheSchaf> how can i setup lubuntu to not start lightdm but to auto-login and auto run some script (with sudo?) :)
<TheSchaf> nvm, managed it :)
<really> does anyone on this channel help?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> we just idle
<bioterror> but you can tell us your problem
<bioterror> we might help if we know a solution
<bioterror> it's always worth to ask
<bioterror> last time I checked, it only costs time :D
<really> is the windows key used for anything in lubuntu?
<bioterror> it's called super
<bioterror> you can bind it to open terminals and browsers
<really> how do you bind
<bioterror> with lubuntu-rc.xml file
<really> what's the command for that thanks
<bioterror> http://www.lubuntutips.com/2012/05/lubuntu-hotkeys-keybindings.html
<bioterror> ps
<bioterror> do not "sudo leafpad"
<bioterror> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bioterror> Unit193, what was the command to explain why sudo was bad with GUI editor, and escpecially with stuff inside your home folder :D
<really> what is the command to set a program to autostart
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Boot_Install_Login#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_into_Desktop
<really> omg
<really> why is there not a simple gui to add a new autostart program just like Ubuntu or Mint?
<bioterror> becouse you have not coded it yet
<really> Lubuntu is over 5 years old, do the developers just get the latest LXDE and Ubuntu package it together and nothing else?
<phillw> the lubuntu developers are the lxde developers :)
<bioterror> really, you got it almost right
<bioterror> they just update the packages when they can from flying around the glove in expense of canonical
<phillw> it was close enough as an easy explanation :)
<bioterror> the globe
<really> how often is LXDE updated anyways? isn't there just 1 developer developing LXDE?
<really> i can't believe i always promote Lubuntu lol
<really> an OS is suppose to make things easier to do
<bioterror> what's so difficult?
<bioterror> I find it more difficult to touch mouse than type one command with keyboard
<really> you need to code things to make changes
<bioterror> I have to lift my hand and grab the mouse
<bioterror> then move it around
<really> if that was the case people who use computers in the world will just be using terminals
<bioterror> then everybody would be as cool as the matrix movie is
<really> if i am autostarting a python command in the autostart config file do i put @python2.7 /...filelocation/asd.py -d
<bioterror> I would make a file into /usr/local/bin/ and execute it
<bioterror> like /usr/local/bin/fooobar
<bioterror> it would contain the line to execute that python comand or something like that
<bioterror> and then chmod +x /usr/local/bin/fooobar
<bioterror> and now you have a command to execute on startup
<bioterror> but that's just me
<bioterror> I'm a guy who uses cat and then |less
<really> oh so does " @python2.7 /...filelocation/asd.py -d" work also?
<bioterror> try
<really> lol
<really> yeah, its about time lubuntu develop a simple GUI  to add new startup programs
<really> they can just easily take it from any popular distro like ubuntu or mint
<really> do developers even listen to user concerns or they will just do what they feel like doing, which isn't much lol
<really> honestly, does anyone on this channel have close contact with Lubuntu developers?
<bioterror> did you just come here to rant about things?
<really> bioterror, do you use lubuntu?
<bioterror> nope, I'm just using Windows 7
<bioterror> I can just drag and drop to "autostart"
<really> yeah, windows 7 is actually a good OS and i have i set to default on dual boot mainly for gaming, but i have security and privacy concerns about it
<bioterror> me too. I just installed flux thingie for the display and mystical shortcuts appeared on my desktop
<really> there are a lot of good third party apps for Windows
<really> not a lot of app developers develop of Linux because new releases tend to "break" the apps
<really> for*
<really> linux desktop is only good for the basics
<bioterror> we could continue this discussion on #lubuntu-offtopic
<really> sure
<bioterror> this channel is mainly for problem solving
<really> btw, if you contact the developers i highly recommend they include a new lightweight app in their new release
<bioterror> well
<really> an app called QuickTile, which is lightweight since it does not use compiz
<bioterror> you can suggest these things about week or two after the release
<bioterror> when they start brainstorming the next release
<really> well you seem more knolwedgeable about how releases work and such, so i'll leave that to you
<bioterror> do not leave it to me
<bioterror> I might come and go, you never know :D
<bioterror> and I'm not a fan of tiling wm's
<really> trust me you should install QuickTile yourself it makes life easier
<bioterror> does it work like windows has windows key + arrow keys?
<really> you don't need to use the mouse to resize your windows
<really> yeah similar
<bioterror> I decided to grab a saucy iso
<bioterror> seems like the installer doesnt like if I do /dev/sda1 into swap and /dev/sda5 into / with brtfs
<bioterror> I should have used cfdisk
<katkisson> I like the idea of clonezilla to back up data. Is there a way to know how many MB my system has on it right now?
<bioterror> df -h
<katkisson> thanks!
<katkisson_> So, does   /dev/sdal   tell the whole MB amount for the system?
<katkisson_> I went to df -h
<bioterror> yes if you have one partition
<bioterror> it would be /
<bioterror> if you have more partitions, then you have to use your math skills
<katkisson_> When I downloaded Lubuntu, I had them use it all. Does that mean one partition?
<ganjika> how may i establish a high contrast color resolution?
#lubuntu 2014-08-18
<mpbill> hello
<Gatis> hi
<mpbill> so I have this weird problem, sometimes my trackpad and keyboard are unresponsive.  but only after a restart.  any ideas?
<christatedavies> I’m struggling to get x11vnc to allow connection before login. Can anyone suggest anything? I spent most of yesterday following instructions I found through searches, but nothing seems to work
<christatedavies> Lubuntu 14.04
<Unit193> Could make an upstart job that runs it on login-session-start
<Unit193> christatedavies: http://paste.openstack.org/show/lgBuDNdKo7vCqgpkzVpH/ may not be pretty (DISPLAY stuff), but it works.  Made for lan, no pass.
<christatedavies> Thanks, I’ll read this now
<christatedavies> just rebooting
<christatedavies> No, that didn’t work
<christatedavies> I take it, lightdm is the default manager?
<Unit193> Yes it is.  I take it you didn't look at the pre-start script?
<christatedavies> erm...
<christatedavies> i used the script in that link you sent me
<christatedavies> i copied it into /etc/init/x11vnc.conf
<Unit193> In the pre-start script, it sources /etc/default/x11vnc and checks to see if it's enabled.
<christatedavies> is pre-start the same as upstart?
<christatedavies> sorry, i’m a bit of a beginner with linux
<christatedavies> i don’t have a /etc/default/x11vnc file actually
<christatedavies> which is odd as i seem to remember creating one (i’m sure of it)
<Unit193> It's part of the upstart unit.  Just take out the pre-start section and you should be better.  Yes, you won't unless you made it, this is part of a personal package for me.
<christatedavies> oh i see. sorry
<christatedavies> so if i had a /etc/default/x11vnc file with ENABLED=true in it, it would continue
<Unit193> (If it weren't just for myself, it'd source /etc/default/x11vnc for more than if it's enabled, command options and password for some.)
<Unit193> Yep, that's the idea.
<christatedavies> okay thanks, rebooting again
<christatedavies> was driving me mad yesterday
<Unit193> sudo service x11vnc restart  may help more if you're still at the login screen (ssh'd in or whatnot.)
<christatedavies> its pretty quick to reboot tbf
<christatedavies> super
<christatedavies> works a treat, thanks so much man
<Unit193> No problem.
<christatedavies> i must’ve read about a dozen guides for doing this
<christatedavies> but i’m not sure they were for 14.04
<christatedavies> I edited /etc/lxdm/LoginReady from one guide
<christatedavies> I’ve probably gotten confused over display managers and xwindow managers etc
<Unit193> LXDM, that's the login manager no longer used.  http://mlepicki.com/2011/10/remote-vnc-login-to-ubuntu-11-10/ will generally give you the right idea, see comments for how to set the password.
<christatedavies> no worries, already set the password
<christatedavies> thanks so much again
<Unit193> Sure thing, have fun.
<kll_work> Where is the default lightdm.conf in lubuntu? There is no /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf =(
<kll_work> phillw: do you know something? =)
<kll_work> ok it is in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/20-lubuntu.conf :D
<kll_work> yo baby o baby yo!
<vrkalak> I am a Debian-Maintainer for Fluxbox packages and a Dev/Tester for Xfce ... I keep having my eye on LXDE.
<vrkalak> I so want, to have a great LXDE ... ??
<vrkalak> I have a download and  installed several OS-distro version of LXDE, though the years
<phillw> vrkalak: lxde is now 'frozen'. Bug fixes and looking after pcmanfm are about all that will continue. LXDE has merged with Razor-QT to for LXQT. LXQT is available for testing, but is not yet completed enough for release.
<phillw> *LXQt* (oops)
<phillw> vrkalak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/14.10 AFAIK, Qt5 has arrived, but you'd need to ask the people developing if that is fully the case.
<vrkalak> Lubuntu has a the best LXDE ... are they going to LXQT ?  I have a Qt-5 in my Xfce.
<vrkalak> I have a distro version of Slackware with Razor-Qt ....
<phillw> vrkalak: there is a daily build, which Julien refers to. is at https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/lubuntu-daily?field.series_filter=
<phillw> Some of the brave are running it, but I'm still minded to run it as a VM at present, a lot of work is going on :)
<phillw> rafaellaguna: has Qt5 landed yet ?
<holstein> if/when upstream moves, then, it'll be "Easier"
<phillw> holstein: indeed, it does take a while to get things onto debian.. hence Julien doing somee of grunt work on ppa (Reminds me of the old days :P )
<phillw> -e
<holstein> :)
<phillw> joern is also working with rafaellaguna to get the icons etc for qtupdater those two will know where Qt5 is up to, as rafaellaguna has the themes / icons / wallpaper etc to create :D
<phillw> once cute-updater is stable, they will then move to LSC having both will add usability for newcomers, add this to the planned ppa GUI manager and there will be light weight apps to cover those 'scary' tasks :)
<testdr> only for information (2whomitconcerns) changing the default for screenshot (scrot) in lxde default apps did not work for me. I had to change the keybinding-calls for print and alt+print too to get a working screenshot-script for saving the shots to a different place (subdiretory instead of home-directory).
#lubuntu 2014-08-19
<onla_> how can I locate what is taking so much space. Trying to sync dropbox but it says I don't have space. Suddenly my 59GB lubuntu partition is full
<onla_> like listing files in order of size from dev/sda5
<onla_> oh got something.. I forgot I had downloaded the babylon 5 to this drive :)
<SamwiseGamgee> Which Libre Office application should I use to manipulate PDFs?
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: are you using lubuntu ?
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: 13:33 < SamwiseGamgee> xubuntu 14.04
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: please do not use #lubuntu for your #xubuntu issues
<SamwiseGamgee> ok
<ikonia> you've been told this 3 times before
<ikonia> you've been banned from channels because you can't follow the rules/topic
<ikonia> @mark #lubuntu SamwiseGamgee knowingly using the wrong channel
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<anarkhos> hi
<anarkhos> "WARNING: Although this configuration sets a "safe" refresh rate of ~60Hz, I cannot absolutely guarantee that your hardware won't be damaged. Use at your own risk" - why would the hardware be damaged?
<holstein> anarkhos: if the hardware is broken by trying to display a rate it cant
<anarkhos> holstein: according to the gma500 settings in windows, the default (actually, only choice) rate is 60 hz
<holstein> anarkhos: ok..
<anarkhos> so i suppose that should not be a worry. are there other sources of concern?
<anarkhos> rendering it necessary with such a warning?
<holstein> anarkhos: the tool in linux that is setting that cant guarantee.. if you can guarantee, then, move on
<anarkhos> so it's only the refresh that is a concern?
<holstein> anarkhos: the source of the concern is this.. the creator of the hardware didnt promise you that tool wont break the hardware
<anarkhos> right
<holstein> those settings *can* legitamately damage the hardware
<holstein> you are responsible for checking the settings and making sure..
<anarkhos> since the warning mentions specifically the refresh rate (and nothing else), i assume that that particular factor is the most crucial (maybe the only?) one, and if the hardware can handle a rate of 60 hz, it's reasonable to conclude that the configuration will not cause any damage. do you agree?
<holstein> anarkhos: i would read the manufacturers notes about what *all* settings the device can and should work with
<holstein> anarkhos: the "other settings" are likely just the geometry? i personally have set *many* devices to the incorrect geometry, and i'll just see a message
<holstein> anarkhos: the big take-away here is, the burden of responsibility.. you must do the research and make sure you are not going to damage the gear
<anarkhos> holstein: right
<Ascavasaion> A window just popped up on my desktop, it says that there is an Ubuntu 14.04 distribution available.  I am running Lubuntu... would this upgrade necessary stuff and remain a Lubuntu distro?  And if so, should I do it?
<holstein> Ascavasaion: lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<Ascavasaion> I thought so... so this will then upgrade, but remain Lubuntu then?
<holstein> Ascavasaion: are you currently on 14.04?
<Ascavasaion> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<holstein> Ascavasaion: lubuntu 12.04 is not supported any longer
<Ascavasaion> Holstein... so I should upgrade?
<holstein> Ascavasaion: main ubuntu 12.04 is supported for 5 years. so, the repos are there, and the core gets updates.. but, as for lubuntu specific things, those are only supported for 6 months
<holstein> Ascavasaion: i am explaining facts to you.. you decide if you should upgrade
<Ascavasaion> Holstein: Oh... I thought newer is better?
<holstein> Ascavasaion: no..
<holstein> Ascavasaion: "better" is a matter of opinion, and use case
<Ascavasaion> Use case?
<holstein> Ascavasaion: i would be applying upgrades to my 12.04, regardless.. in a terminal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<holstein> Ascavasaion: yes.. for example, if 14.04 is "Newer" but has dropped some software or drivers that you need from 12.04, then, the newer is *not* better for your specific use case
<Ascavasaion> holstein: Okay, but is that not what I asked?
<holstein> Ascavasaion: you asked, "should i upgrade"
<Ascavasaion> holstein: Oh, I understand, thank you.
<holstein> Ascavasaion: and i am still answering you
<holstein> Ascavasaion: there will be no easy "yes" or "no" for that..
<Ascavasaion> Holstein: I understand, thank you so much.
<holstein> Ascavasaion: cheers
<user123321> Does anyone have an idea why my LUbuntu showed only the background after logging in?
<holstein> user123321: misconfiguration? bad drive? bug for your specific hardware? etc..
<holstein> user123321: is this a fresh install? did the live CD work? is this something that broke after an upgrade? lubuntu 14.04?
<user123321> holstein, I guess it's a misconfiguration, lubuntu 14.04 or later, I tried reinstalling lubuntu-desktop, bash, nothing worked, then I ended up wiping out my profile folder that start with a dot. It's a VM so I'm not scared to experiment :p
<user123321> no luck o.O
<user123321> now the login screen re-appears after logging in after deleting those files.
<user123321> shall I install unity?
<holstein> user123321: why?
<user123321> might it solve?
<holstein> user123321: unity isnt suggesting its a way to fix lubuntu installations? as i read
<holstein> user123321: what did you do? you deleted a user?
<user123321> I see
<user123321> hmm, any suggestions? I was googling a lot :/
<holstein> user123321: sure
<holstein> user123321: tell me what you did?
<holstein> user123321: you deleted a user account?
<holstein> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<holstein> user123321: now, you have to tell me also what you have done to try and fix the issue, as well as what caused the issue..
<user123321> holstein, Ok there was some messing up with the bash config, so I reinstalled bash with --purge,
<holstein> user123321: what messing up with what? how?
<user123321> adding a line to install a software, I believe I might have added some unknown things over there which would be difficult to trace.
<holstein> user123321: for you, i suggest this.. reinstall.. then, save a snapshot in the VM.. then, when you have issues come here *before* resinstalling or purging anything
<silverlion> holstein o/
<holstein> user123321: if you have added "some unknown things", then, you must reinstall, likely, to repair this.. i would need to know those things to volunteer support
<holstein> silverlion: o/
<user123321> Yeah, actually it wasn't me but I was told that it was some bash thingy :/ I was wondering if I could just reset the stuff back.
<holstein> user123321: it depends
<holstein> user123321: you are implying you have no idea what happened or who did what, so, i cant say how you can reset things that you cant explain to use
<holstein> us*
<holstein> user123321: snapshots are easy.. in the future, take one when the VM is stable.. and you can easily reset it from there
<holstein> user123321: otherwise, i would go back and try and undo whatever you have done, and try removing the user ~/.config files and login
<user123321> If I delete the bash config file, will it be recreated?
<holstein> user123321: as i said, i dont know what you have done to your system
<holstein> user123321: i dont know what was or is broken, or why
<holstein> user123321: if *any* user configs are removed, then, they are regenerated as default when the user logs in.. but, you state you did other "unknown" things. installing software, purging, etc
<user123321> ah, I purged lubuntu-desktop to check if it might fix.
<user123321> I guess.
<holstein> user123321: sure. and, lubuntu-desktop purge has nothing to do with that.. and you say "i guess" , so you are not sure who did that, when, or why
<holstein> user123321: i need more details to assist you better..
<user123321> I went through bash history. I did sudo apt-get install --reinstall bash, and then, purging lubuntu desktop and reinstalling.
<anarkhos> holstein: ive found some relevant messages in dmesg that may give some clues about the suspend problem
<holstein> anarkhos: ok.. i dont know about your suspend problem..
<anarkhos> holstein: "tsc: Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle states deeper than C2", "ACPI Error: Could not enable PowerButton event (20131115/evxfevnt-212)", "ACPI Warning: Could not enable fixed event - PowerButton (2) (20131115/evxface-628)"
<anarkhos> it enters suspend mode, but never wakes up
<holstein> anarkhos: on hardware that doesnt specifically state that it supports linux, i expect glitches like that
<anarkhos> hmm
<holstein> anarkhos: on machines that "never wake up", i'll just not suspend them
<anarkhos> so there's no obvious fix i take it
<holstein> otherwise, i'll try *many* live CD's. the latest LTS, the upcoming 14.10.. 12.04.. even older releases like 10.04 and see if anything "just works"
<holstein> anarkhos: well, even thinking of it like a "fix" is a bit odd
<holstein> nothing is broken
<anarkhos> right
<holstein> i'll also try main ubuntu, or xubuntu.. see if gnome services addresses anything.. i typically throw 8 or so live CD's at hardware as a test before installing anything
<holstein> on problematic hardware*
<anarkhos> yeah
<anarkhos> somebody with this problem revived the computer by hitting ctrl-alt-f1. it's a bug
<anarkhos> not sure if that is exactly what's going here
<anarkhos> no. stone dead
<holstein> anarkhos: the problem is, the hardware is not guaranteed to support linux
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<anarkhos> ok
<holstein> you may be able to tty or ssh into the machine and reboot it. but, if the graphics are not coming back up, who knows.. i have in the past been able to work around that
<holstein> with kernel mod lines, and other fixes.. and in a few cases, i have *not* been able to work around it
<holstein> in those cases, i disable suspend, and use the hardware..
<anarkhos> "you may be able to tty or ssh into the machine and reboot it." - i don't see how that could be possible. it seems to be in the exact same state as when i enter "sleep mode" on windows xp. there is absolutely no reaction until i disconnect the battery, power.
<anarkhos> the difference is that on xp, it resumes again when the power button is pushed
<holstein> anarkhos: sure.. tty is "pressing control-alt-f1" as you say others did
<holstein> anarkhos: if you havent setup ssh server and tried, you may want to
<holstein> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<holstein> anyways, reviving the machine from that state would only be what i would be doing to test, and so i dont have to keep hard rebooting it
<holstein> i'll use live CD's, as i said, with the hard drive removed, if possible.. to test all of this and work arounds.. then, i know that hard reset doesnt hurt anything permanently
<anarkhos> holstein: i am pretty sure that the computer disconnects from the network when it enters sleep mode. actually, it is in practice powered off
<holstein> anarkhos: ok
<holstein> anarkhos: then, disregard
<anarkhos> yeah
<holstein> anarkhos: this will be case by case
<holstein> anarkhos: i have see it many ways
<holstein> anarkhos: i have see them with just the lcd lamp off, and i could barely make out the screen
<anarkhos> it seems to be a notorious issue with acer netbooks and ubuntu
<holstein> anarkhos: not really
<holstein> anarkhos: i think its "notorious" with *any* hardware where one tries to run an operating system that is not intended or officially supported
<anarkhos> ok
<holstein> i mean, look at the major operating systems and that hardware.. android wont run on it.. OSX wont.. iOS wont.. most major windows versions wont if its older.. so that leaves you with xp, which is well supported and EOL, and open options
<anarkhos> eol?
<ianorlin> end of life
<holstein> ^ yup... no longer security updates and upgrade from MS
<anarkhos> i found something:
<anarkhos> "OK. let's explain. the default psb_gfx was fitted to 50Hz LVDS vblank. but almost panel must have nearly 60Hz, so I've decreased values of "mdelay". but its function might be better to use "msleep" to wait for the cycle of vblank."
<holstein> personally, i have *never* found settings like that to help the machine wake from sleep
<holstein> i have found what i have suggested to help
<holstein> kernel mod lines.. driver support.. etc
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> i would try all options from the f6 menu from a live CD.. noapci or whatever else is there..
<holstein> but, im not sure that that is your issue at all..
<holstein> you seem to be saying the machine is *stuck* off.. and never resumes.. its not that the graphics are not resuming, its more like the machine is not being given the wake up message
<anarkhos> yes
<holstein> so, you close the lid, or sleep the machine, and what? you open the lid? and nothing? you press power and nothing? you press all the keys on the keyboard and nothing? any lights flashing?
<anarkhos> the lid isn't important. the suspend command is
<holstein> anarkhos: ok
<holstein> anarkhos: however you choose to sleep the thing
<anarkhos> right
<holstein> anarkhos: please share the details of the waking attempt
<holstein> anarkhos: thats what im asking
<anarkhos> first hitting some keys
<holstein> anarkhos: thats why i said "you close the lid or sleep the machine"
<anarkhos> then ctrl-alt-f1
<anarkhos> then pushing the power button
<anarkhos> then holding the power button for a few seconds
<holstein> anarkhos: control alt f1 is for ty
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> its not a magic combination that will sneak in through the sleep
<anarkhos> right
<holstein> those guides you are reading assume you are not able to get the graphics up
<holstein> thats not the case
<holstein> thats what i though
<holstein> thought*
<anarkhos> some of them assume that it seems
<holstein> anarkhos: no
<holstein> anarkhos: thats what you stated before
<anarkhos> well
<holstein> anarkhos: thats why you are not in the correct place for addressing the issue
<holstein> anarkhos: you are asking about, and reading about "my graphics wont come back from suspend".. and thats not the case at all
<holstein> your machine is not recieving the wake up message..
<anarkhos> after i explored dmesg, i thought that maybe the fundamental problem goes beyond the graphics
<holstein> that could be much simpler..
<holstein> anarkhos: you cant exploer anything
<holstein> anarkhos: the machine is asleep.. its not recording anything that you can read
<anarkhos> correct
<holstein> anarkhos: its out.. off.. suspended.. and not getting the message to come back on.. so, nothing you can read on the machine will help
<anarkhos> well
<holstein> anarkhos: dmesg is not recording anything.. its asleep
<anarkhos> im able to wake it up by disconnecting battery and power
<anarkhos> then i may log on again and read dmesg
<ianorlin> that is booting it from off
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> thats a cold reset, as i read it
<holstein> anarkhos: is that a cold reset? does it reboot? or wake up?
<anarkhos> "dmesg is not recording anything.. its asleep" - dmesg records what goes on immediately before it goes to sleep
<anarkhos> yes of course
<holstein> anarkhos: friend.. is it rebooting? or waking up?
<anarkhos> after i disconnect battery, power, yes
<anarkhos> yes it is
<holstein> anarkhos: yes, what?
<holstein> anarkhos: reboot? or wake?
<anarkhos> reboot
<holstein> anarkhos: then, its irrelevant.. thats not triggering the wakeup
<anarkhos> i know
<holstein> anarkhos: have you tried F6 options from live CD?
<anarkhos> no
<anarkhos> what's that?
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<anarkhos> what options
<anarkhos> oh ok
<holstein> ^ that is one o the f6 options
<holstein> there are *many*. . and as i said, i try them all..
<anarkhos> let's see
<holstein> now that we know what the issue is, you can better ask for and parse information about help for it
<holstein> anarkhos: what is the hardware?
<anarkhos> acer aspire one ao 751h, 1.3 ghz (intel atom i think), 1(+1)gb ram, intel gma500 graphics card
<holstein> my aspire one just works
<anarkhos> what hardware?
<holstein> makes me wonder what is different about your installation
<anarkhos> yes
<holstein> anarkhos: that *same* hardware
<anarkhos> oh
<anarkhos> what lubuntu version?
<holstein> anarkhos: i have one.. and i have administered another
<holstein> anarkhos: TBH, everything i threw at it just worked
<anarkhos> yeah im satisfied with it generally
<anarkhos> i began trying some linux distros as xp got slower, but now even xp seems better after running windows update and looking through the list of enabled/disabled services
<holstein> anarkhos: here is a "Fix" state for that hardware
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne/AO751h
<holstein> sudo gedit /etc/pm/config.d/gma500
<holstein> ADD_PARAMETERS='--quirk-vbemode-restore'
<holstein> then, save..
<holstein> maybe you have a slightly different rev than i... and the other one is not in front of me.. so could be a different model
<anarkhos> i tried the ADD_PARAMETERS solution. no difference
<holstein> in 12.04?
<anarkhos> isn't it 14.04?
<anarkhos> hold on
<holstein> maybe it was just addressed in 14.04, and thats why i didnt see it
<anarkhos> hmm
<anarkhos> "head -n1 /etc/issue" suggests the distribution is Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<phillw> anarkhos: 12.04, for lubuntu, is very old. Only our 2nd release and only had 9 month support. 14.04.1 is the debugged version. I'd suggest running it in LiveCD mode to ensure your hardware is happy with the default settings :)
<anarkhos> first i ran the lubuntu live usb. then i liked it and decided to install it
<anarkhos> but have i accidentally installed ubuntu?
<anarkhos> or is it really lubuntu despite suggestions that it is... Ubuntu 14.04
<anarkhos> i just ran the installer within the lubuntu live usb
<anarkhos> maybe i neglected something while installing, it was getting very late
<phillw> anarkhos: look at the bottom left corner :)
<anarkhos> im in CLI
<anarkhos> however, gonna start the gui now
<phillw> the menu bar 'may' be at the top, but I prefer it at the bottom :)
<phillw> but, on GUI, you should see the lubuntu icon for 'menu'.
<anarkhos> yeah it is my impression that it is lubuntu
<anarkhos> ubuntu i imagine is more comprehensive
<anarkhos> and it does say "lubuntu" if i make the kernel boot command start the gui
<anarkhos> and when shutting down from the gui
<anarkhos> "lubuntu . . ."
<anarkhos> so "head -n1 /etc/issue" says "Ubuntu 14.04" because it is -based on- Ubuntu i suppose?
<phillw> anarkhos: for updates etc, all the family say ubuntu. It simply is not worth the risk of messing up the upgrader to name all the distros :)
<phillw> then you have lubuntu :)
<anarkhos> right
<anarkhos> as i thought
<anarkhos> holstein: assuming that the graphics is not the most relevant factor, what should i check out in the lubuntu live usb menu?
<holstein> anarkhos: lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> anarkhos: thats why you'll see the distro referenced as ubuntu
<holstein> anarkhos: what i check is *all* the options in the f6 menu, and see if anything responds
<anarkhos> ok
<anarkhos> not even able to access the f6 menu
<holstein> anarkhos: you press shift at boot of the live media.. i'll start tapping it after the bios screens
<holstein> this is not a "Fix" in any way, so dont wast too much time on it
<holstein> these are only ways of getting data, and information.. you are basically a detective
<anarkhos> shit before it has reached the main live usb menu?
<anarkhos> shift
<holstein> right.. i do it right after the bios
<anarkhos> ok
<holstein> i see bios post.. i just start tapping shift
<anarkhos> damn it happens too fast
<holstein> anarkhos: its not like that
<holstein> i see the bios, and i start casually tapping shift.. then, in a few minutes, i generally see the older menu, not the newer one that hides things
<anarkhos> i started hitting shift too late i think
<holstein> the shift is a way to get around that, and show the advanced options
<holstein> yeah.. it may get around you
<anarkhos> yeah there
<anarkhos> syyslinux
<anarkhos> then f6?
<anarkhos> no
<anarkhos> enter, then f6?
<holstein> i'll look like this http://i.stack.imgur.com/O2m9a.png
<holstein> regardless, i think this is more like it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils/+bug/602029
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602029 in Baltix "Acer Aspire One ZA3 751h does not resume from suspend" [Undecided,New]
<holstein> "After triggering suspend the green LED turns into an orange blinking LED.
<holstein> To resume, I hit the power button and the LED then turns green and the hard disk LED blinks once but nothing happens after that, The screen stays black"
<anarkhos> no i got a CLI syslinux boot
<anarkhos> yes, orange blinkling led - exactly
<holstein> "Hm, unfortunately the BIOS on this machine is broken, it does not provide a product name at all. So we can't actually match against this device in the quirks database. You should be able to fix it locally with
<holstein> sudo pm-suspend --quirk-vbestate-restore --store-quirks-as-lkw"
<anarkhos> if i hit the power button, the LED doesn't even turn green
<holstein> again, i wouldnt waste too much time in any of these steps
<anarkhos> hm, i think i tried "--quirk-vbestate-restore", but probably not "--store-quirks-as-lkw"
<holstein> just keep trying things.. try them live when possible, so you dont have permanent changes
<anarkhos> right
<anarkhos> ill try suspending from the live usb
<anarkhos> then ill try sudo pm-suspend --quirk-vbestate-restore --store-quirks-as-lkw from the live usb
<holstein> i test all things that i can from live environments when possible..
<anarkhos> yes
<holstein> the graphics drivers are not easily tested like that.. since they are kernel modules that require reboot
<holstein> or, for tme, they require reboot.. im sure there is a way around that..
<holstein> for me*
<anarkhos> same reaction from the live usb suspend
<holstein> yeah, but with what changes?
<holstein> did you apply *all* options in the f6 menu?
<anarkhos> im not able to access the f6 menu
<holstein> ok
<anarkhos> so im trying the other suggestions you've mentioned
<anarkhos> next, the pm-suspend command with additions
<holstein> you'll need to apply some changes, otherwise, it's likely going to be the same
<holstein> you are comparing installed 14.04 lubuntu with live 14.04 ubuntu, stock..
<holstein> not enough differences there to make anything change
<holstein> not on a hardware level like that...
<holstein> but, i would try those commands from a stock live CD.. personally, i might remove my hard drive while troubleshooting..
<holstein> it wasnt trivial getting to the drive in my acer aspire one
<anarkhos> "sudo pm-suspend --quirk-vbestate-restore --store-quirks-as-lkw" - no difference
<Kaleel> hi
<Kaleel> anybody from india???
<holstein> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Kaleel> thanku!! :)
<rafaellaguna> Kaleel, you can talk with nehaljwani
<nehaljwani> Kaleel, kaise madad kar sakta hu mai aapki?
<rafaellaguna> he's shy, nehaljwani :D
<nehaljwani> rafaellaguna, too shy :)
<absk007> how to edit menu?
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/196614/how-do-i-edit-the-menu-in-lubuntu http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Main_Menu http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2013/11/how-to-customise-lxde-desktop-using.html http://lxmed.sourceforge.net/
<absk007> holstein, lxmed is great. Thanks.
<rafaellaguna> holstein, you can use MenuLibre, if you how to handle PPAs it has one: https://launchpad.net/~menulibre-dev/+archive/ubuntu/devel
<Glorfindel> what is the shortcut to open the menu?
<Glorfindel> the "start" menu
<Glorfindel> nm
<absk007> Glorfindel, Alt + F1
<absk007> Glorfindel, Ctrl + Esc
<absk007> both works
<Glorfindel> yeah, I found out the alt+F1 using trial and error :)
<Glorfindel> didn't know about the second though, thanks
<holstein> rafaellaguna: thanks.. absk007 please note what rafaellaguna suggested above as well for editing the menu
<absk007> holstein, sure
<absk007> how to exit from fullscreen games if they hang?
<holstein> absk007: i would ask the creator of the game, or just tty and kill the process
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<rafaellaguna> ctrl+alt+f1, enter your user and password and type "pkill <game>"
<holstein> then "ps aux | grep *something*"
<rafaellaguna> same, holstein :D
<holstein> where, something is likely to return the game
<holstein> then, kill the process
<holstein> pkill is likely easier.. ^
<absk007> ok. But Linux 101 - What's a TTY?
<holstein> !tty ^
<holstein> absk007: above, that link explains tty, and how to get to one
<holstein> "To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back"
<holstein> you can login there, and "kill" the process
<absk007> holstein, will getting to a TTY terminal logout my current session?
<Glorfindel> tty is a terminal basically
<Glorfindel> nope
<absk007> Glorfindel, why is it like this?
<Glorfindel> why is what like what? Why doesn't it log you out?
<absk007> Glorfindel, what's the history behind this TTY?
<Glorfindel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminal_emulator
<holstein> absk007: you are asking how to do something when the screen is overtaken
<holstein> absk007: thats how... you can tty, and kill the game..
<absk007> holstein, that i understood
<absk007> thanks.
<Glorfindel> now here is my question, is there any way to get an irc client to run in a tty?
<Glorfindel> like a cli client?
<holstein> Glorfindel: sure..
<holstein> Glorfindel: i use irssi in screen.. can connect in tty, no problem
<holstein> weechat would be similar
<Glorfindel> cuz I can never remember how to kill a game and connecting to irc to find out when I am in a tty would be helpful
<Glorfindel> that is great!
<holstein> Glorfindel: :)
 * Glorfindel installs irssi
<holstein> i mean, you can just run it nativetly in the TTY, if you want.. but screen is handy.. i have this session of irssi running on a freeshell server.. then, i just connect in with screen from where ever or whatever
<holstein> putty on windows.. tty.. any terminal emulator..
<Glorfindel> wow, that would be nice
<Glorfindel> how much does it cost?
<Glorfindel> or kitty :P
<holstein> its a "free" freeshell..
<holstein> https://freeshell.de/
<holstein> there are many shell providers like that. with different prices and rules/restrictions
<Glorfinder> yay! it worked
<Glorfindel> ^that
<Glorfindel> 's
<Glorfindel> me on a tty with irssi!
<holstein> :)
<Glorfindel> thanks a bunch!!
<absk007> rafaellaguna, how to use MenuLibre? I've installed it. Couldn't find how to use.
<rafaellaguna> isn't it at accessories? sorry, I can't check it now, I'm using another desktop now
<rafaellaguna> anyway, you can always launch it with a terminal
<holstein> absk007: if you already have the menu edited...
<absk007> holstein, rafaellaguna, actually when i run menulibre from terminal, it shows that menulibre is visible in accessories but in the accessories from menu, it's not visible
<rafaellaguna> it happens sometimes, maybe the panel needs a reboot to re-seek the installed apps
<absk007> rafaellaguna, how to manually refresh the panel?
<rafaellaguna> you can't
<rafaellaguna> just log out and log in
<rafaellaguna> sorry, you can, but it's a terminal command: lxpanelctl restart
<absk007> thanks.
<Lunario> My etc/lxdm folder has only a default.conf in it, though I have read on several boards that there should be files like LoginReady, Xsession etc. (needed to start x11vnc automatically at boot). Is that an error of my lubuntu installation or did were those other files merged into default.conf?
<phillw> Lunario: phillw@piglet:/etc/lxdm$ ls
<phillw> default.conf
<phillw> my lubuntu is a happy one :)
<Lunario> well here is my problem: I have added "x11vnc -usepw -display :0 -ncache 10" to the /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart folder so that this command is executed automatically at startup. However it is not.
<Lunario> What could be the reason for that?
<phillw> Lunario: hi, have a read of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxsession/+bug/1309698 and see if that takes you forward. At the least, if it is close mark it as 'affects me' after which you will receive any updates for it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1309698 in lxsession (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu does not handle /etc/xdg/autostart " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Lunario> phillw: thanks, am reading it :)
<phillw> Lunario: that should take you forward. If it does not, please comment back here and then be patient for another reply.
<Lunario> alright, will do
#lubuntu 2014-08-20
<anarkhos> i tried disconnecting the wifi and unloading the wifi modules, because that could make suspend-resume work, but it did not help in this case
<holstein> anarkhos: it wont
<holstein> anarkhos: its not being triggered to wake up
<anarkhos> right
<anarkhos> hmm
<holstein> its not getting that command
<anarkhos> yeah
<anarkhos> ill look at the error report again. i get one upon reboot
<holstein> you likely get a "dont shut the computer down like that forcefully while its suspended" message
<anarkhos> "This occured during a previous suspend and prevented it from resuming properly"
<holstein> if its literally not getting the message, and not doing *anything*, its a sleep.. its not going to log anything
<holstein> sure.. but, if you are postulating that "this" has occured, thus, breaking suspend, then, suspend should work in the live environment where "this" hasnt happened
<anarkhos> "CRDA: Error: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'iw'
<holstein> i know what i would do
<holstein> disable suspend, and enjoy whats left of the hardware
<anarkhos> well
<anarkhos> ive actually refreshed my linux-mind quite a bit during these attempts at solving the problem
<holstein> i actually think its kind of odd that any of it works.. when you think about the process
<holstein> i mean, a company makes hardware, states windows support.. and pays professionals to support it.. then, we go and download some software that works on the hardware somehow? thats amazing
<anarkhos> yes
<anarkhos> well
<anarkhos> acer aspire one obviously works well with windows. however, does that necessarily mean that it will not work with linux?
<anarkhos> because it sounded like that's what you're implying
<holstein> anarkhos: the question is, does acer work with linux? and if they did, it would
<anarkhos> in general it works very well with linux too
<holstein> anarkhos: all of linux is open. for *anyone* to have, and see.. its open from top to bottom.. all of linux/ubuntu/xubuntu..
<anarkhos> even windows has problems sometimes
<holstein> so, if anyone, like acer, wants to support it, they can
<anarkhos> yeah
<holstein> anarkhos: we are not talking about "casual problems".. we are talking about hardware support
<anarkhos> right
<holstein> anyone can break any operating system. but, what are you dealing with is either broken hardware, or soemthing that acer could address easily
<anarkhos> i suppose this is irrelevant:
<anarkhos> "This script should work or your money back guaranteed (Joking this is open source project so use at own risk :P ), as it forces the graphic card to reboot itself using a good old kick from chvt1 and chvt7 commands which simulate what I used to do manually using Ctrl + Alt + F1 and Ctrl + Alt + F7 to refresh the GUI. "
<anarkhos> by the way, there are 200+mb of updates available for lubuntu now
<holstein> i would just try it
<holstein> i would have already updated
<holstein> i suggested that early on
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> updating is the easiest way to get "Fixes" if there are any
<holstein> i assumed, you had done that already
<onla_> a linux question
<holstein> onla_: you mean, you would like to ask a linux question?
<onla_> :)
<onla_> anyone know, if I can somehow echo or print or such to a cli the result of a query from glosbe api. It uses web interface, for example  http://glosbe.com/gapi/translate?from=pol&dest=eng&format=json&phrase=witaj&pretty=true
<onla_> I only know that there are links, lynx and w3m or such cli web browsers, but
<onla_> if I do cat url .. It posts something but not the ingredients of that url
<holstein> onla_: i would find other code that is alread doing that at another site.. something for query-ing the weather or time or whatever
<onla_> I need a command-line english-tajik-english dictionary, and there are not many options
<holstein> onla_: i would try going upstream to a coding, or general linux, or #ubuntu channel or mailing list.. i would ask in the community at the site (if there is one) and see if anyone already  has something
<holstein> onla_: im not talking about what you need right now, functionally.. im talking about looking at an already existing application that is doing something similar, and seeing how they do it
<onla_> ah
<onla_> so there is no innate linux commands
<holstein> onla_: i have seen scriprs for conky for example that get the weather, or other things... and dont use a web browser, per se, like that
<holstein> onla_: yes
<holstein> onla_: ther are *many* commands for doing what you want, and that site is welcome to comply with them
<holstein> onla_: are they? i dont know.. but, if i wanted to learn to "scrape" the site for data, i would look at another piece of code.. i would ask in a general linux channel, and a programming community as well
<holstein> this is the #lubuntu channel, which is not a bad place to start, but, its specificially for the lubuntu operating system.. you will likely find folks doing what yo uare doing upstream, in a general linux channel
<onla_> ok thanks
<Gatis> Hi! Tell me, please, shortcut key to switch desktops?
<holstein> Gatis: i hold "control" and "alt" at the same time, then use the arrow keys
<Gatis> hmm doesn't work
<holstein> Gatis: ok.. are you sure you have desktops available? are you sure the keyboard is working?
<Gatis> yeah
<holstein> Gatis: yeah, what?
<Gatis> Yes, sir
<holstein> Gatis: you have other desktops? how are you certain? can you switch to them some other way?
<Gatis> Yes i have. I see them on Panel GUI :)
<holstein> Gatis: sure.. you "see" them.. so, can you actually swtich to them by clicking on them? or mouse wheel? or *any* other way?
<Gatis> Yes i can switch them with mouse click and mouse wheel :)
<Gatis> I didn't know i can switch using mouse wheel
<laki-laki> hellooo
<laki-laki> apakah disini ada orang indonesia ????
<wxl> !id | laki-laki
<ubottu> laki-laki: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<laki-laki> nggak ada pengguna lubuntu disana
<wxl> laki-laki: i don't speak the language, but they do at #ubuntu-id
<laki-laki> oke thanks!!
<anex> is anyone else on lxqt?
<wxl> anex: might want to move over to #lubuntu-offtopic given it's not officially supported yet. :)
<anex> ok thx
<anex> i was just wondering who to report broken meta packages too and how i can get involved in testing related things as i have made my own installation iso on arch with lxqt and know it real well https://forum.manjaro.org/index.php?topic=14880.0
<koell> happy birthday phillw
<phillw> koell: thanks :)
<koell> xD
<wxl> don't make me kick you guys to #lubuntu-offtopic
<wxl> although phillw may require support in his advanced agent
<wxl> age
<wxl> j/k ;)
<koell> the next lubuntu release need to have phillw 's house as wallpaper included :D
<mhlds> having trouble getting audio out from hdmi in lubuntu
<mhlds> pulseaudio volume control does not detect the hdmi
<mhlds> but no problem detecting the hdmi in monitor settings
<phillw> mhlds: have a read of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147651
<koell> what happened to my lubuntu machine? i cant paste into my terminal anymore =(
<koell> i use ctrl+shift+v as always but nothing happens
<ianorlin> what terminal?
<koell> lubuntu default terminal: xterm with zsh
<koell> bash dont work too :/
<wxl> afaik lubuntu default is lxterminal w/ bash ;)
 * genii sips and ponders shift+insert
 * wxl agrees
<ianorlin> koell if you use a usb mouse you can middle click to paste the selection buffer also xclip is useful for this
<koell> i dont like to use the mouse, i just wonder why it worked all the time
<wxl> i don't either, thus shift+insert
<Unit193> That's the secondary clipboard, what if he wants primary?
<koell> ugly keyboard shortcut, shift+ctrl+v is lot of faster as i dont need to leave the home row
<koell> oh, it was just me wrong. hit fn+shift+v :D
<koell> weird keyboard at work :/
<koell> i need to sleepeating..
<melodie> hello!
<melodie> who can tell me about consolekit in Trusty: not used anymore I would imagine?
<holstein> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTMyMDE , though, you can look and wee more what happened rather than whats coming up, since this is a bit dated
<Unit193> lxsession "depends" on it, but logind should be what's used.
<melodie> Unit193 can you remind be briefly what are ConsoleKit and Logind roles?
<melodie> I used to think there needed to be some "seats" in a user session and not seeing one active makes me feel I am missing something in the picture
<Unit193> Well basically, consolekit is deprecated in Ubuntu, so logind stuff is used.
<melodie> Unit193 I'll rtfm
<melodie> thanks
<melodie> but, no man?
<melodie> I'll stfw then :D
<melodie> logind is what? a package? a process? something else?
<melodie> I'll have a look at packages.ubuntu to see what I can find about it
<Unit193> Part of systemd.
<melodie> Unit193 would that be the package "systemd-services", or the package "libsystemd-login0" then?
<melodie> I haven't hit packages.ubuntu.com yet :)
<Unit193> dpkg -L systemd-services -> /lib/systemd/systemd-logind, /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<melodie> Unit193 thank you!
<melodie> Unit193 it appears systemd-services is installed in my Bento Trusty, but if I try to remove ConsoleKit it triggers the removal of a large bunch of packages which are needed for my apps to be there
<melodie> and I don't even talk about lxsession which I don't use here
#lubuntu 2014-08-21
<orliesaurus> Im on 13.04 - it says i can't upgrade - what do?
<phillw> orliesaurus: you can, but it is not really advised. I'd suggest you make a separate home partition
<orliesaurus> how
<orliesaurus> i'd spend a ton of time reconfiguring all the services
<orliesaurus> i'll take the non advised route any day, and worst comes worst I'll restore from backup
<phillw> you can do so, but, you should also make a backup... for seperate /home follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<orliesaurus> ok thank you - so what about the not advised way?
<phillw> orliesaurus: after you have done that, you can do a 'clean' install of 14.04.1 and as you add any of your applications back on, they will find their config files safely there.
<orliesaurus> ok
<orliesaurus> thanks for the advice
<phillw> only MySQL will not be carried over, so If you have LAMP running, we would need to dump that data 1st
<orliesaurus> Thankfully I don't have MySQL
<phillw> orliesaurus: Do take a backup, but you should be okay with a /home partition. Installing 14.04.1 will need you to use manual system as you want to use your new /home and not format it :D
<Klubuntu> Is someone know when 14.04.2 will be ready ?
<suncokret> hello
<silverlion> hey suncokret
<suncokret> i have problem
<silverlion> suncokret : try me ... but be aware. i am a newbie supporter too :D
<suncokret> i can't play midi files
<suncokret> i use audacious
<suncokret> but i don't know how to play midi
<silverlion> suncokret : try vlc. audacious has not the right codecs afaik
<suncokret> i don't have vlc, i tried now with smplayer but it don't work
<silverlion> try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc" (without the ") in terminal
<suncokret> i don't like vlc, but i can install it just to try midi
<suncokret> but it must work in audacious
<suncokret> can you play midi files in vlc?
<silverlion> suncokret : if you insist on audacious try http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2008/01/22/how-to-ubuntu-midi-playback-with-audacious/
<silverlion> suncokret : or alternatively http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2087089&s=e809cf97c2fd1e3defdc72c44ecda1aa&p=12368595#post12368595
<suncokret> thank you... i will see this
<suncokret> it is a problem to play hardvare midi with linux
<suncokret> so it is more easy to use software midi, and program for this is Timidity
<suncokret> it don't need timidity just audacious, i try with software fluid synth and it wokr
<suncokret> work
<silverlion> great ;) means mission accomplished ;)
<lord4163> I installed Lubuntu 14.04 and not everything is translated to dutch?
<lord4163> How to fix that?
<hateball> lord4163: sudo apt-get install language-pack-nl
<lord4163> this is so confusing it by default installs swedish language pack too, whyyyy
<lord4163> but it is not checked in the list?
<lord4163> No it's still in English.
<lord4163> hateball: That is installed
<phillw> lord4163: it is also quite possible that not all of lubuntu was translated into nl. There is a shortage of translators (hint hint)
<lord4163> phillw: I don't think so because Ubuntu has everything translated.
<lord4163> phillw: can you show me if that is the case, then I'll make work of that
<phillw> lord4163: which backs up what I said about lubuntu :)
<lord4163> phillw: ^
<lord4163> Lubuntu == Ubuntu
<phillw> lord4163: no, the lx parts are specific to lubuntu and thus need translators.
<phillw> lord4163: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<phillw> has where the translators are up to for ubuntu, lx translations take place via lxde (soon to be lxqt)
<lord4163> I'll take a look, audacious and galculator for example aren't trnaslated
<phillw> there is also a page with links for lubuntu at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Translations
<lord4163> Ah Audacious on Ubuntu hasn't been translated either, well then, then I got something to do, if I translate will those be merged into 14.04?
<phillw> there are still point releases for 14.04 to come (14.04.1 was recently released). You'd need to check with someone from translation team, it is not an area that I'm familiar with.
<lord4163> phillw: hm pootle is really confusing
<phillw> lord4163: I'm sorry I cannot assist you, I know nothing of it. head over to #ubuntu-translators for help :)
<phillw> it's ubuntu, there is a channel for everything :)
<lord4163> I see our Dutch friend Pjotr did translations yesterday.
<lord4163> phillw: I'll take a look
<lord4163> phillw: Oh and how to disable the scroll switch workspace annoyance
<lord4163> ?
<phillw> lord4163: it is our FAQ's... let go dig up the link for you :)
<lord4163> yeah but it's different in 14.04 it seems
<phillw> lord4163: does https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Mouse#Disable_how_using_the_scrollwheel_on_the_switches_to_the_next_Desktop no longer work?
<lord4163> phillw: I couldn't find it in my config file
<phillw> hmm, they have moved some of the config files...
<lord4163> No the config file itself is there, but the XML has changed, that line isn't in that file.
<phillw> lord4163: it is ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<phillw> evidently now a per user setting :)
<phillw> it shows in my file
<lord4163> you are on 14.04
<lord4163> ?
<phillw> I'm on 14.10 :)
<Nemin> Hi
<lord4163> phillw: there are like 10 options, don't know which to remove
<phillw> hi Nemin,
<Nemin> Would someone please help me? I am trying to install Plop to my grub, however when i select it it blinks, but does not load.
<lord4163> phillw: who decides that anyways, it's such a stupid and confusing thing.
<phillw> lord4163: take a backup of the file and comment out the section as detailed in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Mouse#Disable_how_using_the_scrollwheel_on_the_switches_to_the_next_Desktop
<phillw> !plop | Nemin
<lord4163> phillw: is it compatible with 14.04's config?
<Nemin> phillw: Umm, sorry what?
<phillw> Nemin: I've never used plop, I can only suggest that you have a read of http://askubuntu.com/questions/271840/how-to-use-plop-boot-manager-to-boot-from-usb-in-linux (The last attempt was to see if the bot knew of plop, it said no)
<lord4163> phillw: Oh sorry I don't know spanish haha en 14.04 forigu la linioj, (borra las líneas)
<phillw> lord4163: should be the same. 14.10 is only a bug fix for 14.04 for our release which is why I'm happy to run with it in production mode to ensure it can take everything that I throw at lubuntu installs :)
<Nemin> phillw: Yes, i saw that thanks, however when i start using that menu entry, the cursor just blinks and nothing happens, then i must restart my PC using the power button.
<phillw> Nemin: also have a read of http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15599199/how-to-use-plop-boot-manager-to-boot-from-usb-in-linux
<Nemin> phillw: Thanks, i will try this, so be "right" back, bye
<lord4163> phillw: well, I think the installer is just <censored> up, I choosed Stockholm as my location, therefor it adds Swedish to the system up and mixes up everything, it looks ridiculous
<lord4163> http://i.imgur.com/0Ya8naq.png
<phillw> there must not have been enough translators. I am aware that they are few in number and that those there are really work very hard to get done what they can. If you volunteer to help, they will be very grateful.
<lord4163> yeah but it's like everywhere, audacious has their own thing, galculator, I don't know where it has their translations, Lubuntu itself pootle and then Ubuntu on Launchpad.
<switchtehbeat> so, I'm going to install lubuntu on my desktop. anything I should know about?
<Nemin32> Hi, i have a problem with installing Plop to grub2. When i select it in the menu it shows only a blinking cursor. Can anyone please help? Here is a part of my grub.cfg: http://paste.debian.net/116696/
<phillw> switchtehbeat: read the read me notes :)
<phillw> Nemin32: as we all share the same installer, you may have more chance of a response on #ubuntu
<Nemin32> phillw: Ok thanks, i will try . :)
<phillw> I've no experience with plop.
<Nemin32> phillw: Me neither.
<phillw> Nemin32: I've found this for you. http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/16822/boot-from-a-usb-drive-even-if-your-bios-wont-let-you/ howtogeek are known for decent "how to's " and I've sent people to their articles in the past. If you do follow it, please let me know how you fare so I know if to reccomend it to people in the future :)
<switchtehbeat> phillw, will do
<switchtehbeat> where do i find them phillw ?
<Nemin32> phillw: Well, this was the first article i saw, but thanks anyways.
<Nemin32> phillw: Probably, i should stop trying and search another solution.
<phillw> switchtehbeat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<phillw> Nemin32: did it not work?
<Nemin32> phillw: Sadly it only seems burning Plop into a cd, and using it that way is the only working solution for me.
<phillw> no floppy drive?
<Nemin32> phillw: As my wicked computer, has the option for booting from USB, but it does not work
<Nemin32> No
<Nemin32> Just CD and USB
<switchtehbeat> thanks phillw
<switchtehbeat> :D
<phillw> okies, from my memory, there can be a couple of USB options in BIOS - I had to use one that just seemed totally wrong for it to boot from USB stick.
<switchtehbeat> I'm moving from ubuntu 14.04.1 because it was lagging. should this be better?
<phillw> so I'd suggest trying them all :)
<Nemin32> I tried them all.
<phillw> switchtehbeat: lubuntu is less resource hungry than ubuntu
<switchtehbeat> yeah but i have an i7 with 8gb ram, ubuntu still lagged :(
<Nemin32> I have usb- zip,fdd,hdd, and a fourth that i dont remember
<phillw> Nemin32: usb-hdd should work. How are yo making the usb stick?
<Nemin32> I use Unetbootin, with the downloaded ISO.
<phillw> switchtehbeat: could be a graphics card driver issue
<switchtehbeat> i have a crap gpu
<switchtehbeat> 1sec
<switchtehbeat> amd hd 5450 is what i have
<phillw> Nemin32: unetbootin can fail, there is OBI which is ready for field testing, if you want to to try it?
<switchtehbeat> i don't have the cash to  upgrade yet :(
<phillw> switchtehbeat: lubuntu will not strain your GPU :)
<Nemin32> obi?
<switchtehbeat> thanks phillw can i install along side windows?
<Nemin32> May i ask, what is it?
<phillw> Nemin32: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OBI
<Nemin32> phillw: It looks good, i will try it :)
<phillw> switchtehbeat: yes, lubuntu uses the same installer as all of the family. So, just follow the same rules of making the free disk space using windows etc. etc.
<switchtehbeat> thanks
<phillw> Nemin32: it's now got to be packaged up as a .deb, has a man file etc. Nio has done astounding work, "with a bit of help from his friends.. :) "
<switchtehbeat> 1 more question, sorry. is there an option to backup my settings and apps?
<Nemin32> Does it work with only Lubuntu, or with some other? (I am perfectly happy with any, just for curiosity)
<switchtehbeat> in the lubuntu settings?
<phillw> switchtehbeat: take your own backup :) clonezilla is free and does a good job with GUI if you're at all nervous.
<switchtehbeat> I have norton recovery I use for my windows backup BUT because im install along side windows 7, i can't see the drive. or can I?
<phillw> Nemin32: it works with all ISO's the wiki page says which ones he has set up. (They are stored on my server)
<phillw> switchtehbeat: not too sure if Norton can 'see' ext4 partitions. clonezilla can see both ext4 and ntfs
<switchtehbeat> i will try :) god bless you.
<switchtehbeat> :D
<switchtehbeat> thanks again
<Nemin32> phillw: Epic, this will be the "next-gen" linux installer? :)
<phillw> Nemin32: it is getting geared up to go for proposal to debian, but that is still ~ 12 months off. The team working on it are happy that it works. As it is based on dd it will always work :) OBI has a sister project https://help.ubuntu.com/community/9w by the same guy.
<switchtehbeat> omg! is it normal that lubuntu installs really, really quick? I thought it would be half an hour. went to smoke a cig, come back and it's installed???
<switchtehbeat> it's also blazing fast omg :D
<phillw> switchtehbeat: oh, it's fast :D
<switchtehbeat> it's god damn awesome, ubuntu lagged but at 4.6 it's really showing the speed :D
<switchtehbeat> 4.6ghz*
<switchtehbeat> thanks for your help btw, i installed through my usb with no problems :D
<switchtehbeat> phillw, i wanna install sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree how do i do it with lubuntu? I can't find the terminal -.-
<switchtehbeat> nvm lol found it :D thanks! :D
<phillw> switchtehbeat: it will take a little while to learn the lubuntu menu system, just be patient. 99% of the time it is there. If you get stuck, do not be shy to ask.
<switchtehbeat> yeah it's sorted now :) can I lurk here?
<OERIAS> #lubuntu-offtopic
<OERIAS> sorry, forgot to /join
<patarr> hello. I was wondering why i dont have pidgin notifications in Lubuntu? No panel item, or no libnotify bubbles or anything
<holstein> patarr: could be there is an lxde notifier that you can add
<holstein> i havent messed with it, personally, but i remember using notify-osd or whtaever main ubuntu uses in lxde to facilitate some notification behavior i preferred
<holstein> i might try this older guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1905408 and try not adding any of the PPA's
<holstein> i would personally fire up a live CD and experiement with notifications til i get what i want
<patarr> installed pidgin-libnotify and libnotify-bin to no avail
<patarr> holstein: thanks, i will check that out
<Ascavasaion> Hello there, ran an update and my default keyboard has gone from UK to US.  Can someone please tell me how to change it back to UK?
<Ascavasaion> Okay, I figured that out :)  Next question... the network manager icon at the right of the panel at the bottom... It is greyed out and I cannot access anything there.  Tooltip says "Network disabled".  How can I get that up and running again permanently please?
<holstein> Ascavasaion: i just right click and enable.. but, it can also be hardware switches, or lack of driver support.. more information please..
<Ascavasaion> "Enable Network" is greyed out.
<holstein> Ascavasaion: ok
<holstein> Ascavasaion: so, did it *ever* work?
<anarkhos> Ascavasaion: what do you see if you type "ifconfig" in the command-line?
<Ascavasaion> Holstein.. yes, Remember yesterday I asked re upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04?  Well I did that upgrade this morning.
<Ascavasaion> Since then it does not work.
<holstein> Ascavasaion: could be, there is just a simple driver you need to add, or, the driver/module supporting the device is not available to 14.04
<holstein> Ascavasaion: did the network work with 14.04 live?
<Ascavasaion> If I just click on it I get "No network devices are available"... but I am using it right now.
<Ascavasaion> Holstein... I never used 14.04 Live, I ran the update from within 12.04.
<holstein> i typically find (assuming you are talking about a wifi connection) that its simplest to connect to wired internet and look for proprietary drivers
<Ascavasaion> holstein: The WiFi is working.
<Ascavasaion> Holstein... I am here using it.  But there is no way to edit etc.
<holstein> Ascavasaion:then, i am not following the question, or issue
<Ascavasaion> holstein... I used to be able to edit connections for Wired and Wifi, Mobile as well, from withint that applet.  Now I cannot it says there are no network devices.   But there are, and the WiFi at least is working because I am chatting to you with it right now.
<holstein> Ascavasaion: personally, i would look for and apply updates, then, i would look into the user config.. its simple to try another user, even just simply the guest account, and see what the nm-applet is able to control
<holstein> Ascavasaion: could be, in the upgrade, the user config is "broken" for the applet to control the network.. you can also try manually running "nm-applet" and see
<Ascavasaion> Oddly, it seems my user account has lost sudo access.
<holstein> Ascavasaion: then, that can be the issue, right there.. user permissions
<holstein> Ascavasaion: i might, if i have *no* other admin access, use the root recovery console to create a new user with sudo admin access, and just login and test and go on from there
<Ascavasaion> Tried to run Software Updater and it says I do not have adequate permissions.
<holstein> Ascavasaion: sure
<holstein> Ascavasaion: you can open a terminal and try "sudo -s"
<holstein> Ascavasaion: you can use the recovery console i reference if you have no sudo access in the only user
<Ascavasaion> running nm-applet as root and evrything is perfect.
<holstein> Ascavasaion: then, its a simple permissions issue with the user
<holstein> the user not having "rights" to edit networks
<Ascavasaion> Can I do that with Users and Groups under Preferences?
<holstein> Ascavasaion: depends.. but, that would be a nice place to start
<holstein> just knowing nothing is broken is a step in the right direction
<holstein> no need to reinstall packages, or sudo break things, since nothing is broken.. you can just work with the user to give it the permissions you need
<Ascavasaion> Cannot use it, I suspect that is because I do not have root privileges... Need to figure out its name and sudo it I think
<holstein> Ascavasaion: sudo -s
<Ascavasaion> Aaaah, it is called users-admin :)
<holstein> Ascavasaion: you open a terminal and run "sudo -s" and see if the user you are using is *able* to sudo
<Ascavasaion> sudo -s takes me to root@
<holstein> Ascavasaion: then, your user *can* sudo
<Ascavasaion> Yes.
<holstein> Ascavasaion: so, you can "gksudo application-name" to open them as "root"..
<holstein> !groups
<holstein> !permission
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<holstein> may be as easy as adding the user to netdev
<holstein> sudo adduser "yourusername" netdev
<Ascavasaion> Would that entail a reboot, relogin?
<Ascavasaion> Afterwards
<holstein> Ascavasaion: yes.. at least a logout and back
<Ascavasaion> the adduserworked without errors... let me retry it.
<Ascavasaion> Holstein: Okay, it never worked.
<holstein> Ascavasaion: sure
<holstein> Ascavasaion: *but*, you know what the issue is
<Ascavasaion> Yes
<holstein> what would i do? personally, i dont do upgrades for these reasons.. i much prefer a fresh install.. that being said, it should be simple enough to track this down
<Ascavasaion> Going to create a whole new user account
<holstein> yeah.. i would start there.. make a new user, and test and see that all is well
<holstein> if it is, i can then either "repair" the old one, or just migrate
<Ascavasaion> I cannot cut and paste out of this terminal... let me see if I can out of the other ones.
<Ascavasaion> joel@fellowship:~$ sudo -s
<Ascavasaion> [sudo] password for joel:
<Ascavasaion> no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<Ascavasaion> root@fellowship:~#
<Ascavasaion> now there I know nothing... users I know a smidgen... but talloc and leaking memory?  Hell no.
<Ascavasaion> brb
<Ascavasaion> Holstein, Okay, so far a no go.
<switchtehbeat> I know I asked before but I tried clonezilla and because I only have 1 HDD, it wouldn't backup my OS. I have tried norton ghost and it doesn't detect ext4. is there anotheer way I can backup lubuntu?
<switchtehbeat> I don't see it in any options
<switchtehbeat> :(
<switchtehbeat> I just installed it on 3 systems but would love backup IN CASE I mess up.....
<holstein> switchtehbeat: sure.. i would read more about clonezilla, or ask in the community about them. i backup with it, but its not "trivial"
<holstein> if i had one hard drive, the top priority for me would be to get another one, since all drives fail..
<switchtehbeat> holstein, I tried to use it, it's a bit complicated but it said I couldn't back to my local hdd :(
<holstein> switchtehbeat: sure.. you *shouldnt* be backing up one partition to another on the same drive.
<switchtehbeat> where am I suppose to backup too then?
<holstein> switchtehbeat: it really depends on what you want a backup of, and for.. personally, i would just copy the /home and files i want to save to a seperate location
<switchtehbeat> holstein, I just want a backup of lubuntu
<holstein> switchtehbeat: sure. but, "backup" is a large concept with many degrees of results
<switchtehbeat> so if I install something bad, I can restore the backup...
<holstein> switchtehbeat: typically folks just make a copy of the users /home
<wxl> +1 on clonezilla
<switchtehbeat> wxl, it's hard to use though :/
<melodie> switchtehbeat you should install packages which are provided with the package manager, and nothing directly from internet : so you don't install something bad
<switchtehbeat> holstein, yeah but....if i copy it to say my memory stick, how do i copy it back over if i mess up?
<switchtehbeat> melodie, yes i know :p
<holstein> switchtehbeat: personally, clonezilla works great for a clone of the OS, but i would want another drive
<ianorlin> what do you have to copy it onto?
<wxl> i mean you could clone a whole drive in like, what, 5-10 mnutes?
<wxl> default settings work fine
<holstein> switchtehbeat: otherwise, what i suggest is, backup the users /home, and files to a *different* location.. a different drive, and then experiement with installing "bad" things in VM or a live CD
<switchtehbeat> discs and memory stick ianorlin
<ianorlin> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<switchtehbeat> holstein, yes but how can I copy it back over ?
<holstein> switchtehbeat: if you have the /home files copied, you would reinstall, then, copy the files back over.. all of which would happen in a simple file manager
<switchtehbeat> just copy/pasta?
<holstein> switchtehbeat: as i said, a simple file manager
<switchtehbeat> ugh
<wxl> holstein: of course if he is trying to protect a whole install it might make sense to also backup things like /etc
<switchtehbeat> I might as well just re-install it -.-
<holstein> switchtehbeat: sure.. thats what im saying
 * wxl eats a bowl of copy/pasta
<switchtehbeat> damn norton it backed up my windows fine omg this is ghey
<holstein> switchtehbeat: but, clonezille works well for clonging the OS
<switchtehbeat> yes i know but I only have 1 drive
<switchtehbeat> :(
<holstein> switchtehbeat: nothing about lubuntu is preventing norton from supporting ext4
<wxl> switchtehbeat: i usually clone to the same usb key i have clonezilla on
<holstein> switchtehbeat: you *need* to get another drive.. even norton backing up windows to the same drive is a bad idea
<switchtehbeat> holstein, I can use a memory stick? 16gb should be fine?
<holstein> switchtehbeat: *all* hard drives fail, and one need for a backup is for when the drive *does* fail
<switchtehbeat> holstein, ^ :p
<ianorlin> those aren't the best for backups
<ianorlin> as they don't take writing well not much space and easy to lose
<ianorlin> it will work but not ideal
<wxl> you don't need space for a clone
<holstein> switchtehbeat: i dont know what kind of space requirements you have.. but, i suggest an external USB drive.. a simple cheap spinning one. or, even 2 that are mirrored, and in different locations
<holstein> depends on what you are backing up and how..
<holstein> for a simple desktop sytem, the users /home is typically all folks want/need
<switchtehbeat> if i backup a 14gb windows os, will the backup be huge?
<switchtehbeat> because right now lubuntu is using 6gb where as windows is using 14gb
<wxl> switchtehbeat: if you back the whole thing up, yes. if you clone it with clonezilla, no.
<wxl> switchtehbeat: the best way to solve your windows problems is to delete it ;)
<switchtehbeat> yeah im gonna clonezilla to my usb stick
<holstein> switchtehbeat: i dont use windows, but, i would, as i stated, want a larger simple spinning hard drive to backup or clone *any* os to
<switchtehbeat> yeah thanks :)
<holstein> windows or linux.. either one
<holstein> if all i had was a USB stick, i would just put my data on the stick, and understand that reinstallation is how i "Repair" issues
<holstein> i would experiemnt with live CD's and the guest account, or VM
<wxl> …or learn how to fix "installation problems" yourself
<wxl> undoing things in linux is fairly trivial
<switchtehbeat> I like to back things up hahahahhahaha :D
<switchtehbeat> just installing lubuntu on my last system :)
<holstein> and, you should.. but not to the same hard drive
<holstein> its like, you like to and want to, but dont have the proper tools
<switchtehbeat> yeah holstein
<switchtehbeat> I need cash for a bigger hdd ssd etc
<holstein> get a cheap spinning external usb drive.. it'll help tremendously
<switchtehbeat> :(
<holstein> switchtehbeat: i never said ssd..
<switchtehbeat> i did though
<switchtehbeat> :p
<holstein> switchtehbeat: you *dont* need an ssd drive to have a proper backup of your operating systems
<switchtehbeat> yep you're right
<holstein> regardless or if/when you migrate to an ssd, the external spinning hard drive will be helpful.. they are handy for storing data and backups and clones..
<switchtehbeat> im gonna see if I can do it with my usb stick once it's finished installing lubuntu :)
<switchtehbeat> thanks again
 * wxl doesn't trust ssds still for desktop use
<holstein> wxl: id do.. when i have them backed up to spinning drives :)
<Guest95919> hello
<Guest95919> can someone help me please
<wxl> !ask | Guest95919
<ubottu> Guest95919: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest95919> ok
<Guest95919> i have sound on left on alsamixer
<Guest95919> and the sound is poor
<wxl> i'm not sure i see the question.
<Guest95919> can i change  for another like pulseaudio?
<wxl> you can use pulseaudio if you like, but if you have hardware problems (seems like it), it won't fix it, and it will just make your system load greater.
<wxl> pulseaudio is an ADDITION to alsa (what we use). you don't actually replace something with it.
<Guest95919> can i change it for another?
<wxl> not really. there are very few actual sound servers out there. the only other option is oss and it has more or less been abandoned by the linux community.
<wxl> i would start by looking into fixing the problem on the hardware end.
<wxl> if you can confirm it's not a hardware problem, then i would look into drivers.
<wxl> if you can confirm is not the drivers, you can look at how you have alsamixer setup (maybe volume is too loud and one of the channels is muted)
<wxl> if that doesn't fix it, you can try pulseaudio, but i have serious doubts it will help
<wxl> (since pulseaudio runs on top of alsa)
<Guest95919> i was using ubuntu 12.04 lts and i don't have problem
<wxl> then try pulseaudio. you can always rmeove it. you may have one of those troublesome sound cards that appears to need it.
<Guest95919> i dont think its a hardware problem
<Guest95919> i said that because i use windows on dual boot and its ok
<Guest95919> do you have other suggestion than pulseaudio?
<Guest95919> thank you have a nice day
<Guest95919> bye
<anarkhos> hi
<anarkhos> "1. Run: dmesg > dmesg_before; echo mem > /sys/power/state; dmesg > dmesg_after"
<anarkhos> am i supposed to press enter where the semicolons are?
<orliesaurus> no you can do it all at once
<wxl> anarkhos: you could
<orliesaurus> ; is just separating the commands
<orliesaurus> so they run in succession
<wxl> but yeah it's written so you do it all at once
<anarkhos> ahh
<anarkhos> "If dmesg_after exists, it means that the system can be resumed from BIOS, so it's likely to be a graphics issue." - it exists. so it is maybe a graphics issue after all?
<wxl> sounds like it, anarkhos
<anarkhos> i thought so in the beginning, but had largely dismissed that possibility
<anarkhos> "Enable "CONFIG_PM_DEBUG" in kernel configuration, so that we can use /sys/power/pm_test." - how can i do that?
#lubuntu 2014-08-22
<wxl> anarkhos: you're talking about kernel recompilation.
<anarkhos> hmm
<wxl> anarkhos: assuming it's not already configured
<wxl> grep CONFIG_PM_DEBUG /boot/config-`uname -r`
<anarkhos> im reading this https://01.org/linuxgraphics/documentation/how-debug-suspend-resume-issues-0
<anarkhos> b. Suspend/resume by skipping BIOS:
<anarkhos> step 1
<wxl> i get CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y
<wxl> so that's what you want
<anarkhos> hmm
<anarkhos> grep CONFIG_PM_DEBUG /boot/config-`uname -r`                   <--- that will give me information?
<wxl> yp
<anarkhos> what is the sign enveloping uname -r?
<anarkhos> not ". not '
<anarkhos> `
<wxl> look for ~
<anarkhos> there i reckon
<anarkhos> no
<anarkhos> you said `
<wxl> they're on the same key
<wxl> shift` = ~
<anarkhos> config-`uname -r`
<wxl> `command` is the same as $(command)
<wxl> it means "insert the result of command here"
<wxl> so if i did this:
<wxl> echo `echo hello`
<wxl> it would respond:
<wxl> hello
<wxl> that's a stupid example admittedly XD
<anarkhos> hmm
<anarkhos> why look for ~?
<wxl> because shift` = ~
<wxl> if you can't find ` you could probably find ~
<anarkhos> i find both
<wxl> in any case it looks like you found it
<anarkhos> ill try: grep CONFIG_PM_DEBUG /boot/config-`uname -r`
<wxl> yep
<anarkhos> ok
<wxl> grep is search utility
<wxl> uname prints system information, with -r giving you the kernel release
<anarkhos> ok, same output here
<anarkhos> CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y
<anarkhos> so all good then
<wxl> in /boot are files that start with config- and end with the kernel release
<anarkhos> yeah
<wxl> so it's kind of like saying "look for CONFIG_PM_DEBUG in the config file for my current kernel, which lives in /boot"
<wxl> you need a command line 101 class :)
<anarkhos> yeah well, im (re-)learning, slowly but steadily
<anarkhos> but ive never been extremely good
<anarkhos> ok on to step two
<wxl> http://linuxcommand.org/
<wxl> it helps to actually learn it rather than just typing in commands
<anarkhos> "echo core/processors/devices > /sys/power/pm_test" gives "write error: invalid argument"
<wxl> you need to do that as root
<anarkhos> well
<anarkhos> i changed the permissions of /sys/power/pm_test
 * wxl facepalms
<wxl> like i said, you need to learn the command line :)
<anarkhos> just preceding the command with "sudo" doesn't suffice
<anarkhos> no reason to facepalm. either i change the permissions/enable the root account, or i just don't try this task at all
<wxl> you can also do echo core/processors/devices | sudo tee /sys/power/pm_test
<wxl> you could sudo su and just become root
<anarkhos> ok...
<wxl> like i said, you need to learn the command line :D
<Unit193> sudo -i
<anarkhos> i thought about sudo su actually
<anarkhos> yeah i read about that Unit193
<anarkhos> ill reverse the permissions change and activate the root account
<anarkhos> there'
<anarkhos> same error when run as root too. ill try wxl's modified command
<anarkhos> ok, one step further
<anarkhos> the echo worked, but still:
<anarkhos> "tee: /sys/power/pm_test: invalid argument"
<wxl> works for me
 * wxl shrugs
<anarkhos> what's tee?
<wxl> !tee
<wxl> :)
<wxl> !info tee
<ubottu> Package tee does not exist in trusty
<wxl> aww
<wxl> !search tee
<ubottu> Found: kde-#ubuntu-fi, oneiric, 11.04, appreciate, slangasek*, bunnies*, 11.10, volunteers, maverick, natty and 1 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=tee
<wxl> no no no
<wxl> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/en/man2/tee.2.html
<wxl> ooh we should create a !man factoid Unit193
<Unit193> wxl: I have an alias.
<wxl> Unit193: make a factoid now.
<Unit193> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<wxl> !man man
<wxl> boooooo
<anarkhos> "In computing, tee is a command in command-line interpreters (shells) using standard streams which reads standard input and writes it to both standard output and one or more files, effectively duplicating its input"
<wxl> read: echo
<anarkhos> right
<anarkhos> might it be that the guide is referring to a command that is slightly different on lubuntu?
<anarkhos> hmm, im in run-level 2
<anarkhos> the guide suggests level 3 if there's no difference between suspendbehaviour in the graphics environment or text mode
<anarkhos> but still the same invalid argument error
<anarkhos> hmm
<anarkhos> are there other drivers than "gma500_gfx" i could try for the intel gma500 card?
<holstein> anarkhos: i like to test with the vesa driver to isolate the driver
<anarkhos> yes
<holstein> yes?
<anarkhos> well...
<holstein> so, you have tried the vesa driver?
<anarkhos> no, im not sure how to do it
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209
<anarkhos> ah this one
<holstein> i just put the xorg.conf im place and test.. i dont bother with addressing the geometry, unless, this is a machine where using the vesa driver is an option
<anarkhos> i read a lot about it, but i dont recall... i dont think i actually tested it
<holstein> anarkhos: its the "fail safe" driver.. its nice to, as i say, remove the driver from the equation. otherwise, you can use it to determine what else *is* the issue
<anarkhos> yes, if the problem persists with the vesa driver, gma 500 is cleared of responsibility
<anarkhos> ill try it right now,  let me turn on the netbook again
<holstein> well the gma is anyways, since it never promised, offically, to work with linux
<holstein> but, it could be the problematic issue you are encountering
<anarkhos> yeah
<holstein> for me, on older hardware, doenst bother me to use a vesa driver
<holstein> i mean, the only other viable option is windows xp.. and its not an option
<anarkhos> of course, there is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<holstein> anarkhos: correct
<anarkhos> ill just copy xorg.conf to that location
<holstein> anarkhos: thats why i say, put the one in linked in place
<anarkhos> with the content from the page you gave
<anarkhos> right
<anarkhos> there
<anarkhos> reboot then
<anarkhos> normally i boot into run-level 2
<anarkhos> is that an issue?
<anarkhos> looking at lsmod, it seems like gma500 is loaded now too
<holstein> anarkhos: i run "lspci -v"
<anarkhos> "kernel driver in use: gma500"
<holstein> anarkhos: ok.. then, you didnt get it right
<anarkhos> hmm
<holstein> anarkhos: hmmm indeed
<anarkhos> xorg.conf is in /etc/X11
<anarkhos> with the content copied from the linked page
<holstein> its not a fix. its a troubleshooting step
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<anarkhos> i suppose simply putting xorg.conf in there doesn't stop the gma500 driver from being loaded
<holstein> anarkhos: yes.. it specifies the graphics to use the vesa driver
<anarkhos> ive tried nomodeset before
<anarkhos> no difference
<anarkhos> wait
<anarkhos> blacklist
<anarkhos> i could try to blacklist gma500*
<holstein> anarkhos: i would just be sure you know how to undo that from a live CD or the recovery kernel, since its not necessary
<anarkhos> not necessary...
<anarkhos> but the gma500 driver loaded now too
<anarkhos> even with the xorg.conf file
<holstein> sure. so, try it. im saying, now how to revert, since im saying thats not the issue, and that could blacklist the only module that is working
<anarkhos> hmm
<anarkhos> then i will not try this right now
<holstein> anarkhos: it didnt load "too".. i think it only did what it always did, due to misconfiguration
<anarkhos> i followed the instructions
<holstein> i dont think you have properly implemented the vesa driver. but, its not a fix.. so i would just move on
<anarkhos> then the instructions maybe aren't valid for my lubuntu environment
<holstein> anarkhos: nope. they are. thats what works for me
<holstein> anarkhos: regardless, try the blacklist if you like. and just move on
<anarkhos> so what have i forgotten? i created a xorg.conf file, copied the content from the linked page, placed it in /etc/X11 and rebooted
<holstein> this is not something you need to get hung up on. it will be trying *many* things that gets you where you need to be, if possible
<anarkhos> yeah
<holstein> anarkhos: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<holstein> should open the file..
<anarkhos> it does
<holstein> ok
<anarkhos> with contents corresponding to the linked page
<holstein> not sure what to say, friend, besides, delete it and move on
<anarkhos> ok
<anarkhos> im trying it
<anarkhos> and that was probably a mistake
<holstein> trying what? blacklist?
<anarkhos> yes
<holstein> yeah, i said it was a bad idea.. and to make sure you know how to revert
<anarkhos> i think i fixed it
<anarkhos> trying to reboot
<anarkhos> yes. back to normal
<anarkhos> so then i still don't know how to switch between graphics drivers
<anarkhos> thanks for the assistance holstein. see you
<Ascavasaion> I read somewhere that the admin permissions (group) has been phased out, what is the new group used to give a normal user permissions to allow them to mount devices, open network manager, etc.?
<wxl> Ascavasaion: adm
<Ascavasaion> wxl: thyank you... I am already a member of adm :(
<wxl> Ascavasaion: if it helps i'm a member of adm cdrom sudo audio dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare libvirtd
<wxl> the latter two are likely of little value to you
<Ascavasaion> wxl: I am already a member of those :(
<wxl> Ascavasaion: are you in sudoers?
<Ascavasaion> Going to reboot.
<switchtehbeat> can anyone help me? I've restored my bios to factory default, it's saying I have "windows boot manager" and it doesn't show grub, just boots to windows. I click my hdd from f11 sata and it boots to lubuntu? what have I done wrong?
<testdr> switchtehbeat: check bios-option from what harddisk to boot - maybe you had it in previous version set to second hd and after reset it uses the default first
<switchtehbeat> I only have 1 hdd but 2 partitions
<switchtehbeat> what does a live cd mean?
<testdr> switchtehbeat: then check other bios-options - there is one setting the boot activity from something other what you select in the f11-boot-device-selection
<switchtehbeat> testdr, what does a live cd mean?
<testdr> switchtehbeat: i dont answer "funny" questions - you did read the download-info about the ubuntu-live-version?
<switchtehbeat> ??? no
<switchtehbeat> plus it's lubuntu not ubuntu
<switchtehbeat> :/
<switchtehbeat> heh
<testdr> switchtehbeat: from where did you get the iso-image and burnt it?
<testdr> and gone - why they do not read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu  and the link there to: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<SamwiseGamgee> I got this link from the ##hardware channel: they say it will solve my encryption problem, but will these command lines work with the new, 14.04 versions of ubuntu?  http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-play-dvd-under-ubuntu/
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: are you using lubuntu
<SamwiseGamgee> yes
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: really, you where using xubuntu an hour ago
<SamwiseGamgee> yes, I posted sth about an hour ago
<ikonia> right so are you using xubuntu or lubuntu
<SamwiseGamgee> I am not using xubuntu
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: can you please show me the output of the command "sudo dpkg -l lubuntu-desktop"
<ikonia> sorry "sudo dpkg -l | grep lubuntu-desktop"
<SamwiseGamgee> I am not using lubuntu
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: ok so stop telling lies
<ikonia> @mark #lubuntu SamwiseGamgee once again telling lies that he is using lubuntu to get support in the wrong channel
<SamwiseGamgee> I am using xubuntu 14.04
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: you've been warned 3 times about telling lies
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: this is not the channel to get support
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: why do you persist in telling lies
<ikonia> you'll end up getting banned in this channel too
<SamwiseGamgee> I never told anyone I use lubuntu,  I have been using xubuntu 14.04 for months now
<ikonia> 10:49 < ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: are you using lubuntu
<ikonia> 10:50 < SamwiseGamgee> yes
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: you just told me less than 4 minutes ago in a channel you where using lubuntu
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: so again - stop telling lies
<SamwiseGamgee> which channel?
<ikonia> @mark #lubuntu SamwiseGamgee continuing to tell lies
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: this one,
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: you just said it in this channel less than 4 minutes ago
<ikonia> 10:51 < SamwiseGamgee> I am not using xubuntu
<ikonia> I can now only assume you are trolling this channel
<ikonia> as you are clearly unable to be truthful or you are trying to misslead people on purpose
<SamwiseGamgee> I am using xubuntu 14.04, and I never ever installed lubuntu, I am certain of this
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: I know
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: I asked you if you where using lubuntu and you said "yes"
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: you then said "I am not using xubuntu"
<ikonia> now you are saying the total opposite after I caught you telling lies again
<switchtehbeat> I sorted it, my bios was booting from "legacy" instead of ufi/uefi, no idea what that means but grub is there now for windows and lubuntu :)
<ikonia> does the lubuntu install detect/configure a efi boot setup ?
<ikonia> sorry the lubuntu installer
<switchtehbeat> no idea
<SamwiseGamgee> sorry
<testdr> switchtehbeat: cause you logged out, this posting again: why they do not read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu  and the link there to: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<STHGOM> i want to have google chrome running in wine
<holstein> STHGOM: sure.. get the windows .exe version and run it in wine.. though, i suggest the native linux version that google provides
<holstein> there is literally no reason to use the windows version..
<STHGOM> im trying to run roblox on lubuntu
<holstein> STHGOM: ask them for a native linux version
<STHGOM> ohh
<STHGOM> ok
<STHGOM> ty
<STHGOM> hahaha
<holstein> otherwise, you install "wine", and what i do is just run "wine /path/to/*.exe" and try the windows software
<holstein> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<holstein> STHGOM: there will be no avenue of support for it, since, they release for an operating system you are not using, and wine cant support the code they make
<holstein> not sure why you are laughing.. i really feel the "best" way for you to get support and performance is for them to support the operating system you are using.. if you have not asked, i wouldnt assume it to me completely futile..
<STHGOM> i felt stupid so i laughed
<holstein> STHGOM: oh.. nah, you shouldnt feel stupid..
<holstein> i thought you were laughing about the idea of them releasing a linux version.. which can actually be laughable. but, more and more companies and developers are coming around to supporting linux
<STHGOM> so who do i ask?
<STHGOM> just on #roblox?
<anarkhos> holstein: ive found some other ways (xforcevesa boot code) of using the vesa driver, and also "fbdev". then there's the possibility of using recovery mode to explore the xorg.conf file that is created. what do you think about this?
<holstein> STHGOM: well, i wouldnt expect to casually email "support@roblox" and get a *tar.bin right back.. but, i would look for a contact, and just let them know your intentions, and that you would like linux support
<holstein> STHGOM: otherwise, im not sure what the deal is with it
<holstein> i go to http://www.roblox.com/ and it loads
<holstein> STHGOM: why are you not using it in the native chrome on linux?
<STHGOM> i am
<STHGOM> i tried to install the windows roblox with wine
<holstein> STHGOM: it looks like a website, and not an application that requires windows in anyway
<holstein> STHGOM: what windows roblox? is it not a website?
<STHGOM> the program
<holstein> STHGOM: ok.. you can try it in wine..
<holstein> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=9392 for example
<holstein> anarkhos: you shouldnt need the xorg.conf
<holstein> anarkhos: i would literally boot using the vesa driver, and test whatever you are trying to test.. if the driver has no effect on whatever that is, then, you can assume rather safely the driver is not the issue
<anarkhos> holstein: yeah i booted into recovery mode, root shell now and there is no xorg.conf
<holstein> anarkhos: sure.. there shouldnt be one
<holstein> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<holstein> anarkhos: there is never one anymore.. its deprecated.. you put one in place it you want one.. but, the other kernel modes you are finding are allowing you to test with the vesa driver
<anarkhos> yes. the current problem is to make the gma500 not load and simultaneously make vesa or fbdev successfully load. maybe the problem yesterday was that i created a xorg.conf
<holstein> i would literally spend about 20 minutes testing the vesa driver, then move on.. this is *not* a fix. its not something to add extra issues onto your plate about
<anarkhos> holstein: if you want you could in the meantime have a look at tzsch.webs.com/dmesg.txt for a closer look at the errors related to the power button and ACPI
<anarkhos> however, ive tried many possible solutions relating to that - all without any success
<holstein> anarkhos: how did the power button respond in xubuntu live?
<anarkhos> same... no reaction whatsoever. and it's lubuntu, not xubuntu
<holstein> anarkhos: i tell you, you literally could be the *only* person with that particular hardware profile using lubuntu
<anarkhos> hmm
<holstein> anarkhos: *xubuntu*. how did xubuntu react live? did you try it?
<anarkhos> no
<holstein> anarkhos: im asking becuase different services are loaded by default.. did you actualy try xubuntu? or main ubuntu?
<holstein> anarkhos: i like to do that as also as an easy troubleshooting step
<anarkhos> no, i wanted to try lubuntu because i read a review of small distros that could fit acer netbooks and lubuntu did very well there
<holstein> anarkhos: as im saying, you wont likely read much helpful, since you can literally be the *only* person with that particular hardare running lubuntu.. you could have hardware rev's different from anyone else runnig it
<holstein> anarkhos: sure.. and you *should* try lubuntu.. and use it.. but, you can learn from trying the other live CD's helpful informationg.. like, "is the power button going to do what im tryhing to do in linux"
<holstein> anarkhos: if it works in xubuntu, then you can look and see what is supporting that funcitonality and add it to lubuntu
<holstein> anarkhos: could be a simple change in something that is designed to be "light" in lxde-lubuntu that you need
<anarkhos> ok, ill have a look at xubuntu, i hope there's enough space on the usb
<holstein> anarkhos: xubuntu and lubuntu *are* ubuntu.. so, anything that is happening in xubuntu or main ubuntu is possible in lubuntu
<anarkhos> ok
<holstein> *if* the hardware switches work there, you can learn how to support them..
<anarkhos> right
<holstein> anarkhos: with *any* hardware like that, you can have a specific model#.. but, the company promised windows support.. so, if (and this is quite likely) they change the chips, they dont have to say they changed the chips.. they just have to do what they promised, which is, release a windows driver for the hardware
<holstein> so, you can be the *only* person with that *exact* hardware running lubuntu
<anarkhos> yes
<holstein> i think it will be a very proactive approach that helps you find a "fix".. especially since nothing is broken
<anarkhos> you don't incidentally... no, nevermind that'd drain bandwidth
<holstein> getting in the larger ubuntu community for a bit doesnt hurt either, becuase its larger.. and since its all ubuntu, anything from there is relevant in lubuntu
<anarkhos> how big is the xubuntu iso?
<holstein> anarkhos: AFAIK, its larger than a CD
<anarkhos> o
<holstein> anarkhos: again, friend.. this is not a fix.. so, dont get too caught up in it
<holstein> anarkhos: i would again, literally take a 20 minute period of my life, and try xubuntu live on the hardware.. if i hit too many barriers, i move on.. its not a fix
<anarkhos> well it's not too much hassle. i do these experiments often
<anarkhos> 953mb is the capacity of the USB stick on which lubuntu is at the moment
<anarkhos> the other USB i think has lower capacity
<anarkhos> 503 mb the other usb
<anarkhos> how about... xubuntu in virtualbox on the netbook with the hardware in question?
<anarkhos> also, what is the correct way of using xforcevesa? just "xforcevesa" or "xforcevesa=xforcevesa"?
<anarkhos> ive seen both suggested
<anarkhos> i imagine something like just "xforcevesa" or maybe "xforcevesa nomodeset"
<anarkhos> " The Xubuntu 13.04 image size is approximately 800 MB." - that will just about work on one of the USBs
<holstein> anarkhos: VM wont pass what you are testing through
<anarkhos> hmm, regardless of vbox settings?
<holstein> anarkhos: im not sure the "correct" way, friend.. i just use the link i gave, and make my own xorg.conf
<holstein> anarkhos: correct.. VM will *not* work for your tests..
<anarkhos> ok
<anarkhos> making my own xorg.conf did not work. if i blacklist gma500, the boot process stops. if i don't blacklist gma500, the latter is loaded and xorg.conf ostensibly ignored
<holstein> anarkhos: ok
<holstein> anarkhos: what exactly is the issue? the power button isnt doing what?
<holstein> i have never used the power button in lubuntu.. it just doenst work, and i dont bother using it
<anarkhos> not causing a resume after suspend
<anarkhos> have a look at the dmesg errors: http://tzsch.webs.com/dmesg.txt
<anarkhos> the power button itself works
<anarkhos> if i press it, i get some alternatives: reboot, shutdown, suspend etc.
<holstein> ok
<anarkhos> it's only resume that fails
<anarkhos> everything else related to power seems fine
<holstein> i dont read the dmesg and learn anything
<holstein> i test with live CD's and other kernels.. and remove variables.. what works, and why? and how.. what doenst, and how do i add what worked to it.. etc
<holstein> im not a "read the code and interpret" kind of guy
<holstein> you can try the main #ubuntu channel with that dmesg
<holstein> or, any mailing list for support.. though, i would still check a xubuntu live CD and see if it works "out of the box"..
<anarkhos> yeah
<anarkhos> holstein: are you able to find pm-quirks in the repositores?
<anarkhos> from the debian wiki: "A very notable change is that HAL is phased out. If you still have the hal package installed, you should remove it or it will interference with pm-utils during suspend"
<anarkhos> there is a folder called /usr/shared/hal in lubuntu
<STHGOM> http://www.roblox.com/Forum/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=93716485#144230022
<STHGOM> wonder if that'll do it
<holstein> !info pm-quirks
<ubottu> Package pm-quirks does not exist in trusty
<holstein> anarkhos: i would just test for all of that with live CD's..
<anarkhos> yeah
<anarkhos> goddamn... even with "xforcevesa" and "nomodeset" as kernel boot options, lspci -v returns "kernel driver in use: gma500"
<holstein> !langague
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<anarkhos> ok
<holstein> anarkhos: please, stop worrying about the vesa driver.. i really dont think its related
<anarkhos> allright, ill focus more on xubuntu, but first ill take a break i think
<anarkhos> thanks for the assistance
<STHGOM> anarkhos: I was thinking that by running a windows version of chrome through wine i would get past this: http://www.roblox.com/install/unsupported.aspx
<junka> is apparmor enabled by default?
<HairyFotr> junka: it is for some apps... run sudo aa-status and see which are in enforce mode
<junka> what does it mean that an app is in enforce mode
<junka> or confine
<junka> defined rather
<holstein> junka: what is the overall goal?
<junka> holstein, restrict every program
<holstein> junka: you might consider just reading up on security.. hardening, etc.. https://wiki.debian.org/Hardening for example
<junka> holstein, is there a reason apparmor-profiles is not installed?
<Gatis> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.17 For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.18 He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.
<talsamon> hello , is there any way to start synergy before login (synergy-channel says they had no answer) - works normal on commandline, but if I try to start before login with a init.d-script it is segfaulting
<holstein> Gatis: please observe the /topic, and use the offtopic channels for chat. thanks
<junka> holstein, i did not understand anything from that link :3
<holstein> talsamon: sure.. though, i havent tried it firsthand since before 12.04
<holstein> junka: sure.. its not trivial what you are asking to do..
<talsamon> holstein, do you remember which runlevel i should start it
<talsamon> holstein, defaults ?
<holstein> talsamon: i just added a start command
<junka> holstein, i read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/AppArmorProfiles and it says that its installed by default, but its not installed on my system
<holstein> junka: lubuntu is using lxde.. the "l" is for light.. they may choose not to ship things that main ubuntu ships with
<holstein> junka: if you want to use it, feel free and install it, and confirm that it is runniing
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<junka> ok holstein thanks
<holstein> !Info apparmor-profiles
<holstein> !info apparmor-profiles
<ubottu> apparmor-profiles (source: apparmor): Profiles for AppArmor Security policies. In component main, is extra. Version 2.8.95~2430-0ubuntu5 (trusty), package size 32 kB, installed size 282 kB
<anarkhos> holstein: im about to try ubuntu 12 now. gonna format the usb and add ubuntu to it
<anarkhos> ubuntu seems more problematic than lubuntu. when i move the cursor, it is as if im drawing. also, the screen is messed up
<anarkhos> maybe i can access the command-line and explore it from there
<anarkhos> holstein: there's news: on the live usb with normal ubuntu, the computer wakes up after suspend, but the screen is black. also, as mentioned already, the screen is a total mess in general. X is unmanagable, but the command-line is fine
#lubuntu 2014-08-23
<holstein> anarkhos: "ubuntu 12" ? ubuntu 12.04?
<holstein> anarkhos: its not really helpful to compart ubuntu 12.04 with lubuntu 14.04.. thats more about the hardware support of the differnt kernels, likely
<holstein> compare*
<anarkhos> ubuntu is fine now with vesa driver
<holstein> anarkhos: sure.. ubuntu what? 12.04?
<anarkhos> suspend is a little better too, at least it wakes up after suspend, althogh the screen is black
<holstein> anarkhos: its not "ubuntu is fine and lubuntu is not". its more about "12.04 is fine and 14.04 is not"
<anarkhos> 12.04
<holstein> those are different kernels with different hardware support
<anarkhos> yes
<holstein> you are changing more than just one variable
<anarkhos> im aware, im using language a little inaccurately
<holstein> which is fine, but you cant make the assumption about which variable it is that is helping or harming
<anarkhos> at least there are indications that the computer is capable of waking from linux suspend at alll
<swift110> Helo all
<joern_> good morning!
<junka> o/
<sgo11> hi, by following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2144468, I add "@compton -b &" to the file ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart. but compton does not autostart after login. any ideas why? thanks. (PS: I tried to manually run it. it works).
<tore__> buonasera ho problemi a masterizzare file avi premetto che con i file iso e dati nessun problema ho provato con xfburn, con brasero ,con k3b  ma niente dove ho sbagliato?
<holstein> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rafaellaguna> tore__, do you installed the restricted extras package? maybe it's not a "normal" avi
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1771692
<holstein> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<koell> hi guys, just tried to install lubuntu 14.04.1 LTS 64bit on my "new" old pc i got today. after i choose try out or install i got the error (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live system. =( whats going wrong there?
<koell> the pc has a amd 64 athlon 4200+ so i guess it is a 64bit cpu
<phillw> koell: 1st thing to do is run the self test on the CD
<koell> self test...? im using a usb, so you mean the ram check test phillw ?
<koell> oh the self test okey
<phillw> no, not RAM test. the check of medium itself
<koell> just hit enter, may take a while... :/
<phillw> should not be too long on a usb device (CD's take a while)
<koell> i just come to the lubuntu . . . . screen :D
<koell> wtf, im now on a black screen with the (initramfs) again. now what happened?
<koell> there is no message like "unable to find live system"
<koell> i guess the test is okey then
<holstein> koell: sounds like i would want to test the hardware, and confirm the stick boots on another machine
<holstein> i would make sure the machine is intended to support 64bit
<koell> amd athlon 64 4200+ x2 seems to be. hmm
<holstein> koell: it either supports 64bit OS's, or not.. i wouldnt assume
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> ^ alsl a common tool i use on machines like that
<holstein> also*
<koell> i may try another usb port. maybe the usb port from the apple keyboard isnt working
<koell> i've a hd4870 in there :3
<holstein> koell: i would remove *any* usb hubs from the euqation, and try *all* usb ports
<koell> :D
<koell> yeah im on the desktop now, used a usb keyboard from the backside :D
<koell> hahah what a noob i am xD
<faLUCE> hello. I installed 14.04 on an intel cedar trail netbook 1) when it suspends and I wake up the system, it shuts down. How can I fix that? 2) where can I donwload the drivers for this processor? (cedar trail)
<anarkhos> why am i getting an error message (more accurately: many!) each time i boot lubuntu? it began after the suspend-resume failed the first time. -every- time i start X, i get these messages. is this a bug?
<anarkhos> i have both tried clicking "cancel" and "report.."
<holstein> anarkhos: many things can contribute to those messages.. most of which, i would expect, hardware support, since that is the main issues you have been dealing with
<holstein> anarkhos: i would just make a note of them, and cancel out of them, while trying to make sure you dont see them again
<holstein> anarkhos: i have gone as far as just disabling the service
<anarkhos> i have to click cancel every time X starts
<anarkhos> that's a suboptimal solution. ill have a look at it right now and see if the messages are all about suspend-resume
<anarkhos> just booted. not touched anything except changing run-level and starting X
<anarkhos> there we have it: "System program problem detected"
<anarkhos> yes, still about "apportcheckresume"
<anarkhos> i have clicked on "report" many times before. it is as if it has not registered that i reported the problem before
<anarkhos> also, the same message appears many times, not just one. ill try to click "report" on all, then restart x
<anarkhos> 10 instances of the same message
<anarkhos> ok there. i clicked "report problem" each time instead of "cancel". problem solved
<phillw> anarkhos: nagging is apport, follow it you should :)
#lubuntu 2014-08-24
<absk007> how to mount extfat partition? i tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/100278/how-do-i-install-and-mount-an-exfat-partition Didn't work. Error: the pkg key not verified.
<absk007> using lubuntu 14.04
<qkzoo1978> Hi.  Using PCManFM I connected to my private FTP server.  Lubuntu asked me for a keyring password and I gave it.  Then, PCMan asked me for the ftp password, and whether or not I wanted it to remember the password forever, I checked yes.  Whenever I connect though, I now have to enter the keyring password and the ftp password.  There a way around this?
<qkzoo1978a>  Hi.  Using PCManFM I connected to my private FTP server.  Lubuntu asked me for a keyring password and I gave it.  Then, PCMan asked me for the ftp password, and whether or not I wanted it to remember the password forever, I checked yes.  Whenever I connect though, I now have to enter the keyring password and the ftp password.  There a way around this?
<qkzoo1978a>  Hi.  Using PCManFM I connected to my private FTP server.  Lubuntu asked me for a keyring password and I gave it.  Then, PCMan asked me for the ftp password, and whether or not I wanted it to remember the password forever, I checked yes.  Whenever I connect though, I now have to enter the keyring password and the ftp password.  There a way around this?
<qkzoo1978a> Hello?
<phillw> qkzoo1978a: you may be better asking on the mailing list. I don't use PCManFM for ftp stuff (I have filezilla for that)
<qkzoo1978a> Oh, do you have a link to the mail list?
<phillw> qkzoo1978a: lubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<qkzoo1978a> Thanks :)
<wxl> qkzoo1978a: if you can handle the command line, if you use `ssh-agent` with `sftp`
<qkzoo1978a> ?
<wxl> qkzoo1978a: sorry for the second if. i was providing another solution. `ssh-agent` can store your key for a particular shell session. and of course `sftp` does the actual connections.
<phillw> thanks walter, as I said.. I chicken out and use filezilla most of the time :P
<wxl> phillw: i don't like adding things unnecessarily to my lightweight distro XD
<qkzoo1978a> hehe, I usually just use PCMANfm which is fine, and I can still connect, I just have to reauthenticate everytime which is a hassle :)
<phillw> I use scp more than ftp, TBH
<qkzoo1978a> TBH?
<phillw> To Be Honest :)
<qkzoo1978a> to be honest
<wxl> scp is nice, too, depending on the situation.
<qkzoo1978a> sorry, my chat lingo isn't so hot
<wxl> ssh-agent is sort of like the command line keyring for anything that uses ssh to connect (ssh, sftp, scp, rsync, etc)
<phillw> well, we're not supposed to use these lingo things in the support channel for that very reason :)
<qkzoo1978a> I'm a quick learner :)
<qkzoo1978a> IMHO
<wxl> i'm a little surprised that pcmanfm doesn't behave right though
<wxl> or rather perhaps that gnome-keyring doesn't
<wxl> what version of lubuntu are you on, qkzoo1978a ?
<qkzoo1978a> 14.04.1 64
<wxl> lts, so it should be current
<qkzoo1978a> yep
<wxl> why don't you do `ubuntu-bug pcmanfm` and report it?
<qkzoo1978a> Good question
<switchtehbeat> sorry, I'm always here with questions! how can I take a screenshot?
<maxvi> how can I switch sound output in lubuntu ? like in ubuntu
<maxvi> system settings -> sound
<ianorlin> switch sound output meaning between hdmi and headphones
<ianorlin> in which program are you using for sound output to play or say all if multiple
<maxvi> I want to switch output to radio headphones
<ianorlin> and those headphones plug in where to the computer?
<maxvi> headphones has usb radio to connect to computer and yes I put it to usb and enable headphones
<maxvi> it works in ubuntu 14.04 I just switch "play sound through" in "Output" tab in ubuntu
<maxvi> from Speakers to another output
<ianorlin> lubuntu doesn't have sound settings but you may need to install pulseaduio
<ianorlin> if you are using audiacious under file prefrences it has a way to select output that way but only for audacious
<maxvi> I want to switch it for all system not for a programm
<ianorlin> there is a program not installed by default that I think does tihs easier is called pavucontrol in the pavucontrol that does selecting output
<ianorlin> this brings in additional dependencies that would make lubuntu heavier if it was installed by defualt
<maxvi> thanks! I got it!
<switchtehbeat> I still can't figure out how to take a screenshot :/
<silverlion> switchtehbeat : just hit "print" on your keyboard and have a look in /home/$UserName
<switchtehbeat> wait
<switchtehbeat> that easy?
<switchtehbeat> ?:S
<switchtehbeat> omg
<switchtehbeat> thanks it worked
<switchtehbeat> :D
<switchtehbeat> awesome
<switchtehbeat> :D
<silverlion> switchtehbeat : that's easy ;)
<switchtehbeat> :D thanks again
<switchtehbeat> odd question, where can I find nice linux "design" wallpapers?
<silverlion> switchtehbeat : you can take any png or photo for wallpaper
<silverlion> i dont understand your question
<silverlion> switchtehbeat : http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Linux+Design+Wallpapers ;)
<switchtehbeat> :) thanks.
<pleia2> silverlion: saw your msg in -news and it'll be in the newsletter :) is there any way the blog can be fixed to output the whole article to planet.ubuntu.com ? It gets chopped off now
<silverlion> pleia2 : thanks for feedback ;) regarding the blog you should talk to rafaellaguna who's in charge
<pleia2> looks like this is what needs to be changed: https://support.google.com/blogger/answer/42662?hl=en
<pleia2> rafaellaguna: ping :) see comments ^^
<rafaellaguna> yes, I'm checking :)
<silverlion> pleia2 : if you got a second I'd like to discuss another idea of mine
<pleia2> silverlion: sure
<silverlion> in private or in -offtopic
<pleia2> offtopic is good
<silverlion> choice is yours
<rafaellaguna> pleia2, done, thank so much
<pleia2> rafaellaguna: yay!
<rafaellaguna> next PLlanet entries will be complete
<rafaellaguna> *Planet (damn new keyboard)
<rafaellaguna> anyway, pleia2, have you submitted your own wallpaper? ;)
<pleia2> rafaellaguna: I'm not much of a photographer :)
<pleia2> (and certainly not an artist!)
<rafaellaguna> you can draw or paint it
<onla> is there any open source linux version website where you can stream your desktop like ustream and twitch but that where you can set password and is like good reputation among linux ppl
<Klubuntu> Why are am sometimes get an errormessage "system program problem detected" ?
<anarkhos> upon starting x?
<Klubuntu> yes mostly
<anarkhos> you've tried something that failed. do you get a message with possibilities to "report.." or "cancel"? if so, choose the former and the message will disappear next time you start x
<Klubuntu> Yes i have done that.. it happens even after the first start after installing.
<Klubuntu> Is everything ok with lubuntu and i dont have to reinstall or do something changes ? i have snet the report and something cancel the messages.
<anarkhos> hmm
<anarkhos> check dmesg
<Klubuntu> I dont know what happens.. it happens before with the old installation also monts after i started to use it and when i cnacel the messages sometimes it dissaphere.
#lubuntu 2015-08-17
<UBuxuBU> hi
<pac> Having big problems mounting samba-shares with fstab after upgrade to latest stable lubuntu release.. any ideas? Dont get any writeaccess
<pac> Also cant use "uid=ShareUserName" anynmore
<holstein> are all machines linux?
<pac> yes
<pac> works perfectly on my other machines that are still not updated
<holstein> updated to what?
<pac> lates lubuntu released
<holstein> 15.04? or, a more recent kernel? or samba version?
<pac> the latest download on lubuntu.net, where do I check the samba version and dist-version?
<holstein> i think, i would try, even if i had to, the live iso for 15.04, if thats what you are using, main ubuntu
<holstein> lubuntu *is* ubuntu, so, you could find a larger group for support in #ubuntu that way
<bioterror> if all machines are GNU/Linux, one could wonder why not NFS?-)
<holstein> if thats a known issue, i would expect a bug report, or, a work around.. and you may find that in #ubuntu.. where-as, i dont think folks here would be using samba linux to linux, typically
<pac> I could try,, just wanted to hear with you if there has been major changes to how to setup the fstab
<pac> all machine are linux, but from beginning i was on windows, and still sometimes i need to boot into windows
<holstein> not that im aware of.. but, if there are changes to fstab, that would happen upstream..
<pac> is it possible to see what version of fstab is installed?
<holstein> if i want to know what version of packages i have installed are, i just use a package manager, like synaptic.. its a handy GUI one that will show that information
<pac> ok. Also, last question then I will try #ubuntu channel, does this say you anything;
<pac> [ 2671.022677] Status code returned 0xc000006d NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE [ 2671.022688] CIFS VFS: Send error in SessSetup = -13 [ 2671.022850] CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -13
<holstein> there are samba specific support avenues.. someone there might be able to just rattle something off from seeing that
<pac> ok thanks
<holstein> personally, i would seperate it out.. i would see if i have permissions sorted, independently from fstab config
<pac> I get write protection in the mounted folder with sudo, this should mean that the mount is OK, but something in my local filesystem locking normal user from writing?
<pac> I mean I dont get write protection as sudo
<pac> mkdir /mnt/share/test does not work, sudo mkdir /mnt/share/test does work
<holstein> id say,  you probably have issues other than fstab, then.. and may just have something else broken
<pac> ok
<holstein> is this an upgrade? are you using 15.04?
<pac> I did a fresh install 15.04
<pac> Solved it finally,, I was not owner of the local folder. Changed it with chown, and now my original fstab-line is working
<pac> I think it should work anyway after I did chmod 0777 on the mounted folder, but it didn't
<TITI> Hi
<TITI> Bye
<do123> how can i upgrade a installtion of 14.04 to 15.04 on command line?
<Unit193> do123: You may have to modify /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades, but do-release-upgrade
<Unit193> Though of course you'll have to jump a few times, as 15.04 isn't an LTS.
<do123> Unit193: my problem are artefacts at video playback that i dont have on 15.04
<do123> Unit193: i already upgraded the kernel manually to 4.1.6 and added the enders xorg ppa that upgraded my mesa and some other parts.
<do123> Unit193: any idea on what that artefacts could base on?
<do123> the come when playing video and jumping inside the video file
<do123> when i change the audio stream language while playing i could get into a situation where it create such artefacts every few seconds.
<do123> on what kind of software does that problem depend on?
<Unit193> do123: There's the enablement stack you could use,  apt-cache search vivid  to see some of the metas you'd pick up.
<do123> do123: okay, thanks so far. would try that
#lubuntu 2015-08-18
<Lorcatar> Is there a way to get the Pictures and reviews from ubuntu software center in lubuntu?
<ianorlin> Lorcatar: you could install the ubuntu-software-center if you really wanted to or do you mean the into lubuntu-software-center although unbuntu-software-center can be a resource hog
<Unit193> software-center
<Lorcatar> Well, I was wondering if it would still install software properly? I just would like it sometimes. Definitely like Lubuntu better though.
<ianorlin> it will it is actually all apt and dpkg under the hood really
<eipi10> hi..
<ianorlin> hi eipi10
<eipi10> hi.  that's nice of you......
<eipi10> I just installed Lubuntu and I am wondering....
<eipi10> if it's ok to install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<eipi10> I'm really asking if anyone esle has doen it.
<wxl> eipi10: yep and yep.
<eipi10> ok..for me, it "hangs up" at the "installing flash drive" section
<Unit193> !info lubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> lubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Lubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 63 (vivid), package size 3 kB, installed size 30 kB
<eipi10> oh...i didn't see "lubuntu-restricted-extras" in the software center.
<holstein> i dont need flash, so, i dont install it.. i get the parts i need..., but, make sure you using "sudo apt-get update" then try the install
<holstein> eipi10: should be quite similar..
<eipi10> thanks.
<eipi10> I uspated usiing the update manager prior to trying the install
<eipi10> updated^
<eipi10> while I've exposed my noobness, I have another ignorant question....
<wxl> there's no such thing, eipi10
<wxl> we're all noobs at something
<wxl> just ask :)
<eipi10> is there anything "gnome" about the lx DE?  I saw a package in "Themes and Tweaks" just labeled "Appearance" (sp?) and it read that it helps configure themes and such for gnome deesktop...
<holstein> gtk, for now
<wxl> eipi10: no, not exactly, but there is gtk libraries. that's a graphics library, made by the gnome folks, but doesn't mean you have the gnome desktop environment, etc
<wxl> but if you want to be sure…
<Unit193> eipi10: There may be a few GNOME-esq packages like evince used, but LXDE isn't GNOME, just GTK.
<wxl> !purelxde | eipi10
<ubottu> eipi10: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<eipi10> ok...so gnome is a DE like lxDE..both written with gtk libraries?
<holstein> DE = desktop environment..
<eipi10> yes
<holstein> with lots of parts.. window managers, for example..
<ianorlin> yes but lxde uses gtk 2 current
<eipi10> wouldn't making this pure lxde make things more difficult for noobs like me to build upon it?
<holstein> its all open.. you can always build on what you like
<eipi10> like at gnomelook.org, do I just look at gtk themes?
<eipi10> gtk2
<holstein> for now
<ianorlin> eipi10: there are some not installed in the repos by default
<holstein> whats the goal?
<eipi10> umm, just a "look" for now I guess.
<holstein> well, maybe try the one that it ships with, for now
<holstein> there are also many in the default repos, as ianorlin suggests
<eipi10> acquired through synaptic?
<holstein> however you want.. whatever package manager you want to use
<holstein> the sources are the default ubuntu sources. all official flavors use them.. you can use whatever package manager you choose to install packages
<eipi10> lol...don't get mad....what other package managers?
<holstein> ?
<holstein> im not mad.. you can just use whatever package manager you want..
<holstein> the software centers.. apt.. aptitude.. synaptic is a fine one, if thats what you are used to
<eipi10> so if I run those commands from psychocat, can I still use stuff from the software center?
<eipi10> I guess not
<Unit193> That'll remove software-center, you can install it and use it, just like synaptic, aptitude, moun, etc, etc.
<eipi10> holy crap that command line is long
<Unit193> Yep, but note it looks like it is for 12.10?
<eipi10> won't that make this distro super "light" removing all that garbage?  I read facebook and others in there for the ubuntu code
<eipi10> I dont know what 12.10 looked like. I am brand new
<eipi10> for the ubuntu command line, half the returns read, ".... not installed, so .... not removed"  the other half read E:  couldn't find
<eipi10> man, it sure does take a while to type those commands....I may be at this a while!
<eipi10> jk
<eipi10> I guess I'll log out and back in to see changes
<qwerty250> which terminal do you use
<eipi10> who?
<qwerty250> just to ask
<eipi10> I'm seein all kinds of farm out stuff, man
<eipi10> the cartoon pixie nixel is hotter than the real one
<Halelujah> Hi. My sound is not working.. I'm using snd-hda-intel driver
<Halelujah> gatis@pc:~$ dmesg | grep hda
<Halelujah> [   15.115477] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:14.2: CORB reset timeout#1, CORBRP = 0
<Halelujah> [   15.115496] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:14.2: no codecs found!
<Halelujah> I found out I found out my Audio card uses AD1981B codec
<Halelujah> how to manually activate it?
<Halelujah> i dont get it why it doesnt wor
<Halelujah> work
<Halelujah> This channel is dead :/
<pleia2> could just be that no one here now has the same sound card :) you could also try ubuntuforums.org or askubuntu.com
<pleia2> a lot more people there, so higher chance that someone else has similar hardware
<Halelujah> im looking for anyone who here who understands ALSA
<Kamilion> o/
<Kamilion> what motherboard?
<Kamilion> Halelujah: snd-intel8x0 instead of snd-hda_intel. You may have to blacklist snd-hdaintel
<Kamilion> http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/sound/pci/intel8x0.c#L81
<Kamilion> might need to pass ac97_quirk=2 to snd-intel8x0 when modprobing it
<Kamilion> (i'm assuming you're on a thinkpad)
 * Kamilion wanders off again
<Halelujah> Kamilion no
<Halelujah> Kamilion i have HP Compaq 6715s
<Kamilion> Intel 82801DB-ICH4 or Intel 82801FB-ICH6?
<Halelujah> hmm
<Halelujah> lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio"
<Halelujah> 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<Halelujah> I dont really know
<Kamilion> oh, that's something else then
<Kamilion> AMD700/800 series chipset on a desktop machine?
<Kamilion> like a 790g or something like that?
<Halelujah> i have laptop
<Kamilion> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Kamilion> pastebin a full 'lspci'
<qwerty250> what terinal do you use
<Halelujah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12116403/
<Halelujah> qwerty250: ctrl + alt + t
<Halelujah> I have ADI Soundmax AD1981B sound card
<Kamilion> that's just a codec
<Halelujah> ok
<Kamilion> the actual sound is generated by the southbridge chipset, the RS690
<Kamilion> ah
<Kamilion> it has an HDMI port, yes?
<Halelujah> hmm i think no
<Halelujah> no
<Halelujah> its old laptop
<Kamilion> yeah, I know, 2007-2008 era
<Halelujah> Kamilion RS690 it's a video card
<Kamilion> integrated chipset GPU, to be exact
<Halelujah> ok
<Halelujah> It's wierd i only have this sound problem with Lubuntu
<Kamilion> based on the 'northbridge' chip, while the 'sorthbridge' chip, the SB600, should be responsible for the audio
<Halelujah> well i don't know much about details
<Kamilion> https://forums.mageia.org/en/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=5481
<Kamilion> it's apparently somewhat well known
<Kamilion> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Kamilion> yeah, looks like it might have gotten broken somewhere
<Halelujah> i tried that
<Kamilion> definitely showing that snd_intel_hda is the correct driver
<Halelujah> options snd-hda-intel model=hp
<Kamilion> did you try model=auto ?
<Halelujah> yes tried it also
<Halelujah> once when i purged and reinstalled alsa i got sound working
<Halelujah> but after restart sound was gone.
<Halelujah> aplay: device_list:268: no soundcards found...
<Kamilion> try model=laptop enable_msi=1
<Kamilion> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043568
<Kamilion> for a 6735s
<Kamilion> might be close enough
<Halelujah> nah
<Halelujah> not working
<Halelujah> i dont get it. Why sound works on other distributions
<Kamilion> hm, well you can try the alsa config dumper there
<Kamilion> and diff it to the config dumper on lubuntu
<Halelujah> what do you mean?
<Kamilion> you say it works in other distros
<Kamilion> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/HDA_Analyzer   "this tool can also proc files and output from alsa-info.sh script and monitor mode (check --help option)"
<Kamilion> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Help_To_Debug_Intel_HDA
<Kamilion> but I don't think it'll help much
<Kamilion> might be better off with a simple USB DAC
<Kamilion> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=PCM2704
<Kamilion> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1Pcs-PCM2704-5V-Mini-USB-Powered-Sound-Card-DAC-Decoder-Board-for-PC-Good-/181561936744
<Kamilion> I bought a bunch of these to use with raspberry pis
<Kamilion> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PCM2704-USB-DAC-USB-to-S-PDIF-Sound-Card-Decoder-Board-With-Aluminum-Enclosure-/310799247879 but there's other ones in fancy cases too
<Halelujah> nah
<Halelujah> ill just install other os
<Kamilion> also, if you can get it to work on one of the other ubuntu images
<Kamilion> you can probably apt-get install lubuntu-desktop and it'll continue to work
<Halelujah> hmm
<Halelujah> After this command i'll get sound for a bit i know
<Kamilion> mythbuntu or ubuntu-studio might have what you need
<Halelujah> sudo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2
<Kamilion> Huh.
<Kamilion> that almost sounds like bad mixer settings
<Kamilion> have you tried messing with the mixer volumes and muting and unmuting channels?
<Halelujah> ill try command again
<Halelujah> i cant open mixer
<Kamilion> when you purge and reinstall the packages, does the mixer open during the point where you have sound?
<Halelujah> yesterday it worked yeah
<Halelujah> after restart soundw as gone
<Halelujah> ill try again
<Kamilion> that's definitely strange behavior
<Halelujah> need to restart
<Kamilion> g'luck
<Halelujah> Now sound works :/
<Halelujah> i guess after restart it won't work
<Halelujah> Can you explain what is happening
<Halelujah> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<Halelujah> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: AD1981 Analog [AD1981 Analog] Subdevices: 0/1 Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Halelujah> Kamilion:
<Kamilion> hm.
<Kamilion> alsa-info.sh found it?
<Halelujah> nop
<Kamilion> well, something's getting written to a config file somewhere
<Kamilion> otherwise purging wouldn't help any
<Kamilion> but I have no idea where off the top of my head.
<Kamilion> could be something in /var/, could be something in /etc/
<Halelujah> what you mean by alsa-info.sh found it?
<Kamilion> did alsa-info.sh find it?
<Kamilion> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6805a09edb2836983275f22c28838051ca94637e   <--- there's mine.
<Halelujah> how to run it?
<Kamilion> uh, type alsa-info.sh at a terminal and answer the one question it asks? (do you want to upload?)
<Halelujah> gatis@pc:~$ alsa-info.sh
<Halelujah> alsa-info.sh: command not found
<Halelujah> :P
<Halelujah> Kamilion: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=15660289cb52879b9daf25ab4c085b5c0fe20d83
<Kamilion> huh, it's there on the lubuntu-15.10 devcd
<Halelujah> im not using livecd
<Kamilion> snd_hda_intel: model=laptop enable_msi=1  <--- it's picked it up
<Kamilion> Halelujah: normally if it's around on the livecd, it's around on the final install too. odd.
<Kamilion> but since I'm having trouble installing 15.10 anyway, moot point. lol
<Halelujah> hmm do you think sound works because of model=laptop enable_msi=1?
<Kamilion> no idea -- did you add that and then purge?
<Halelujah> yeah i add that and then purged
<Halelujah> i thouhgt it would wipe it
<Kamilion> I would have figured the purge woulda killed it off too
<Kamilion> but I know what enable_msi does
<Kamilion> that changes how PCI does interrupts
<Kamilion> essentially it says 'tell me about interrupts over the PCI bus as messages'
<Kamilion> with the default being 'use a pin to signal me when an interrupt comes in'
<Halelujah> hmm
<Halelujah> maybe i should restart
<Halelujah> to test if sound will continue to work
<Kamilion> good luck, hope it was just that easy to fix your issue.
<Halelujah> Kamilion: sound is gone :(
<Halelujah> when i purge, reinstall ALSA and restart i get my sound... But after next restart sound is gone!
<Kamilion> and what's alsa-info.sh say now?
<Halelujah> Kamilion: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=4da95d7a38b455fa392dba97746dadea57b264b6
<Kamilion> wow, it really freaked out
<Halelujah> no ALSA module loaded :/
<Kamilion> yeah, that dmesg output looks bad
<Kamilion> but I donno what to tell you other than maybe stuff that package purge in /etc/rc.local, lol
<Halelujah> but whats wrong?
<Halelujah> That's strange
<Halelujah> ok
<Halelujah> im installing other os
<Halelujah> i haev this problem only with Lubuntu
<Kamilion> sorry to hear that.
<Kamilion> I'm just another user.
<Kamilion> i know a little more about debugging than average, but I'm no developer
<Halelujah> Hey
<Halelujah> Im not able to fix my audio problem
<bhr> Is there an email where lubuntu design suggestions can be sent?
<eipi10> isn't there a gui that allows one to render 'computer' on the desktop?
<eipi10> anyone?
<leszek> eipi10: what do you mean exactly ?
<Unit193> Copy pcmanfm.desktop to the desktop and change Exec= to pcmanfm computer:///
<eipi10> umm, I was using Peppermint not too long ago, and I believe it was gconfig that let one see "My Computer" on his desktop
<leszek> ah eipi10 see Unit193 answer :)
<eipi10> yeah Unit, theres that, which is better.
<leszek> eipi10: the gconf thingy was for nautilus the gnome filemanager
<eipi10> yep, I read that.  Thanks, I'm pretty new.
<eipi10> while I have someone, are "widgets" icons or buttons on, start menu, lets say?
<leszek> widgets is a term used for many things in different parts of software
<eipi10> ok, as it relates to "themes" I guess.  I'm tring to change the icons on the panel.
<leszek> in graphical user interface development widgets are basically buttons, radio, checkbox, sliders, scrollbars, textboxes and so on
<eipi10> Thanks Unit193, thats perfect.
<Unit193> 'Welcome.
<leszek> eipi10: the icons for the quicklaunch items or the items of the theme in general ?
<eipi10> items like the systray, volume button..
<eipi10> wait, I think the volume is in the systray
<eipi10> can i take a scrrenshot and send it?
<leszek> eipi10: yeah thats the global icon theme that sets these
<leszek> so you need to change the global icon theme for them to change aswell
<eipi10> ok, I see
<leszek> despite that some apps doing systray entries might explicetly ship their own icon
<eipi10> ty
<leszek> np
<holstein> one could, for example, take the config files from peppermint's LXDE desktop (the older version) and see how they work with current lubuntu, quite easily
<holstein> should be, they just drop in, and, there really are no additional elements needed, such as packages to add, to get that desktop
<holstein> it was quite lean/simple..
<holstein> now that its xfce based, that may be less the case.. but, i assumed you were comparing the lxde version, eipi10
<eipi10> hi holstein and yes, I was
<eipi10> umm, these desktop config files are located where?
<holstein> eipi10: not only desktop config files.. *all* config files.. in the users /home usually
<holstein> for example, ~/.config
<holstein> ~ = a shortcut for /home/username
<eipi10> ah, ok
<eipi10> I wonder if I can just add peppermints lxpanel
<holstein> eipi10: not really
<holstein> eipi10: lxpanel *is* lxpanel. so, you just add the config for it, from peppermint, and see if the versions support the shared config
<eipi10> I think that's what I mean:  /home/eipi-1/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu  but peppermint instead/beside lubuntu
<eipi10> is that what you mean?
<eipi10> oh, I don't think it is
<eipi10> oic!
<holstein> right.. you can try the config from the older pmint version..
<holstein> you can grab it from the live iso
<eipi10> yeah
<holstein> lxde is lxde.. and all the parts just read config files
<holstein> doesnt hurt to try them.. i used to use a bunch, actually in peppermint, and ubuntu, that i grabbed from crunchbang
<eipi10> I thought pep6 was lxde
<holstein> not that im aware of.. should be, the last few are using xfce
<holstein> now, that xfce may be using the lxpanel.. i dont know..
<eipi10> oh.  I thought it was just xfwm4
<holstein> i have only installed that as a base, and used what i wanted
<holstein> eipi10: i have no facts about that.. you may be correct.. could just be lxde with the xfce window manager..
<eipi10> ok
<eipi10> the entire .config folder or the .config/lxpanel folder? or the .config/lxpanel/peppermint?
<Iriz> hello all, Where support French ? Please
<Iriz> ok merci c'est sympa...
<holstein> eipi10: what do i do? i backup what i had, and i make sure i understand how to manipulate those.. otherwise, they are in the user /home, and not going to effect (break) the system
<holstein> as long as i have a backup of what i have, and i know how to swap the config's out, via live iso, or command line, or as another user, if my login breaks, i just try things, and see
<eipi10> when I replaced the lubuntu folder with the peppermint folder in .config/lxpanel/, the system just re-wrote the lubuntu folder upon reboot
<eipi10> when I replaced the entire lxpanel folder, things got zaney
<holstein> \
<holstein> oopps..
<holstein> eipi10: you wont put any peppermint folders in place, and have things 'work'
<holstein> you will literally only be able to simply put in your own config.. in this case, your own beinng the one you grab from peppermint
<holstein> you would take the config for *only* the panel, for instance, and put it in place.. not a specific special peppermint folder structure
<holstein> if peppermint changes a lot from the defaults of what is expected, then, it wont work without addressing the changes from default
<eipi10> no biggie..I want to find an icon theme anyway..
<eipi10> I really just want panel plug-ins
<eipi10> but thanks for your help anyway
<deitarion> Firefox just got pushed onto GTK+ 3.x which means I can't ignore it anymore. Is there a way to fix the theme in Lubuntu 14.04 so GTK+ 3.x apps aren't eye-searingly pale compared to GTK+ 2.x ones?
<ianorlin> deitarion: do you have a screenshot?
<ianorlin> also what theme are you using in lxappearance?
<deitarion> One sec.
<deitarion> Ugh. Never mind. Some time in the last 6 months, file-roller started following the theme correctly (I normally use Ark because of a menu bug in file-roller) but it seems the Aurora-channel Firefox I'm using  just reintroduced the bug while switching to GTK+ 3.x.
<deitarion> That means this is a Firefox bug, not a GTK+ 3.x theming bug.
<deitarion> However, if you want, I can still take a screenshot so you can see what I'm talking about.
<deitarion> Here it is. (I had to put it together anyway to show to someone in #firefox @ mozilla)
<deitarion> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/14610481/gtk_woes.png
<deitarion> Oh, wait. It IS a problem. That colour Firefox shows is the base colour for GTK+ 3.x open/save dialogs.
<deitarion> Which means that I was fooled by it setting a base colour for the top toolbar which matches the base window colour for the GTK+ 2.x theme.
<ianorlin> deitarion: what theme are you using the lubuntu default one?
<deitarion> Yes.
<ianorlin> deitarion: you could always choose a different theme or maybe even the  lubuntu artwork dialy ppa as that has some fixes that were not out when 14.04 released
<ianorlin> although not sure if you have pulled in a new gtk 3 version
<deitarion> At the moment, I have my hands full just trying to squash bugs in the KDE componentry I was forced to pull in due to Openbox and LXPanel reacting very badly to my newly non-rectangular desktop.
<deitarion> Plus, I'm still squashing "Nobody tested GNOME/OSX dialog button ordering support in this crappy DE" issues.
<deitarion> And PCManFM, for that matter.
<deitarion> The version of PCManFM I'm running squeeses its icons into the intersection of _NET_WM_WORKAREA and the left-hand monitor... which is quite small on this desktop.
<deitarion> s/squeeses/squeezes/
<ianorlin> ah I think 14.04 had some troubles with multimonitor
<deitarion> Only if the desktop is non-rectangular or you want icons beyond your left-hand monitor.
<deitarion> I had no problems with a dual-head system but my new left-most monitor is still waiting on Hong Kong for a bracket.
<deitarion> (Gotta love passive DisplayPort->DVI-D converters on cards where the manufacturers remembered to connect all of the DisplayPort traces.)
<ianorlin> deitarion: I actually don't have display port and still have dvi and hdmi
<deitarion> My GeForce GTX750 has one DP, one HDMI, and one DVI and I only have DVI monitors.
<deitarion> 3x 1280x1045 = 3840x1024
<deitarion> One monitor I bought, one dumpster-dived replacement for a failed one I'd bought, and one given to me by a friend after the power button broke.
<deitarion> I may eventually go for a 4K display, but only once large format 4K displays become sufficiently common and inexpensive. If I'm going to pay to drive more pixels, I want to keep the DPI low enough to usably fit that many more applications.
<deitarion> (Same reason I run Lubuntu with as few components as possible from heavier desktops. If I'm going to pay for beefier hardware, I want to actually do more with it.)
<ianorlin> this is becomeing more general chat than support though so might be better to move it to lubuntu-offtopic
<deitarion> Nah. The transition is too jarring. I just stop when it's brought to my attention.
<deitarion> More on topic, here's the common dialogs explanation for why I kick apps off my desktop as they move to GTK+ 3.x --> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/14610481/gtk_woes_2.png
<ianorlin> deitarion: yeah upstream lxde wasn't really happy with gtk3
<ianorlin> that is part of the reason they went lxqt
<deitarion> ianorlin: I know. I was hanging out in the mailing list at the time.
<deitarion> One of these days, I need to try LXQt but, given how I never could get Razor-Qt to work when I tested it, I'm not hopeful. (LXDE is fragile enough across Lubuntu upgrades without bringing a shift to a whole new codebase into it)
<deitarion> Of course, I'm probably going to have to write my own session manager either way, given that not even KDE can get it right. (Every time a power outage forces me to reboot and I choose a KDE session, I have to manually launch over half a dozen apps which are set to autostart, autostart just fine in a Lubuntu session, and have no desktop-specific exclusions in their .desktop files...  in but simply don't autostart)
<deitarion> ...and, for reasons I've never been able to figure out, Thunderbird autostarts just fine in KDE but, in the Lubuntu session, it runs its update manager and then exits without ever showing the main window.
<deitarion> Same ~/.config/autostart/thunderbird.desktop file.
<deitarion> Plus, of course, there are things like Conky which are prone enough to crashes during long-running sessions that I need to wrap them in a shell one-liner to respawn them. Much simpler to just write my own session manager in Rust which provides something systemd-like but session-level rather than system-level.
<deitarion> At the same time, I could try using the session management protocol to bring IDE-level "save/load project/session" support to arbitrary groups of apps, sort of like Firefox tab groups.
<deitarion> Anyway, I won't go further onto that tangent.
#lubuntu 2015-08-19
<burrito_> been trying to do a build with uck.  But, I cannot get the background to change in schemas.  Anybody know where to make the changes to change the default desktop background/wallpaper?
<ianorlin> uck?
<burrito_> ubuntu customization kit
<burrito_> for making custom builds or ubuntu derivatives..
<wxl> seems unrelated to lubuntu itself burrito_
<wxl> tl;dr no i doubt anyone knows ;)
<burrito_> i just figured I'd ask in here since my build is based on lubuntu
<Unit193> /etc/xdg/pcmanfm/lubuntu/pcmanfm.conf
<burrito_> Yeah, that's one of the places I've been using
<wxl> oh we mean the default in lubuntu hjahahahah
<burrito_> oh wait.. no it's not..
<wxl> it's the end of the day. leave me alone.
<burrito_> lol, sorry, I'm gonna give it a shot.
<burrito_> thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Sure.
<Unit193> Always happy to help a burrito_.
<burrito_> Unit193 that worked great..  I'm still not sure if it requires me to recompile the schemas, though.  So, I recompiled them anyways..  Thanks buddy!
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<eipi10> does anyone use minitube?
<eipi10> yeah, I didnt think so
<Unit193> !info minitube
<ubottu> minitube (source: minitube): Native YouTube client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2-1 (vivid), package size 698 kB, installed size 2576 kB
<eipi10> hi Unit193
<eipi10> maybe i have to get the ppa for it to install correctly, because it would be kinda cool, especially on an old computer.
<ianorlin> eipi10: I generally copy paste the links into vlc
<eipi10> hey ianorlin
<ianorlin> but not sure that runs well on older hardware
<eipi10> I didn't know vlc could do that
<eipi10> wow, thats really cool
<eipi10> I dunno man, minitube's pretty easy
<deitarion> I just download youtube-dl (even the PPA doesn't keep up very well) and run `youtube-dl <URL>`
<deitarion> If it ever fails to grab something, just download an update with `youtube-dl -U`
<deitarion> Also handles many many other sites too.
<eipi10> it's a video downloader?
<eipi10> downloadhelper works almost everywhere
<eipi10> but I didn't mean to say that dicky
<eipi10> anyone know how to open pcmanfm as root?
<holstein> eipi10: you likely dont need to, but, have a larger question
<holstein> like, how to move files into places when you dont have permission.. etc
<eipi10> hey man....and yeah
<holstein> though, i would say, you can *really* break things that way. and may want to ask the larger question, or, do more research
<holstein> ideally, one can use "gksudo" to open a file manager as root.. but, you shouldnt need to do that
<holstein> one can use "sudo mv" to move files around as root.. or, for example, if one wanted to put a custom xorg.conf in place, one could use..
<holstein> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<holstein> that would give one, the nano text editor, with permisson to write to that system location
<eipi10> what's the gksudo command?
<holstein> !info gksudo
<ubottu> Package gksudo does not exist in vivid
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<holstein> its a way of facilitating specifically what you asked.. opening a GUI application, such ask, pcmanfm as root.. which, you likely dont need to do
<whouser> hi.  my dell lost its wifi.  an intell 1000 i think.  the machine cannot see it.  I am a bit of a noob, but have some ubuntu experience.  the wifi may have faild, but i would like to be sure
<whouser> please advise
<holstein> well, if it is the dell that lost the wifi, you cant address that in software..
<whouser> agreed
<whouser> but how can i be sure
<holstein> whouser: what would i do? test the hardware with a supported os.. either, windows, if thats available, and easy.. or, the live iso you installed that you know supported it
<whouser> so reinstall windows?
<holstein> i would look in the bios, to see that its not disabled, i would try any/all hardware and keyboard switches
<holstein> i would try booting an older kernel, if there is one in the list..
<whouser> i have set the wii//bluetooth and wlan to always on and soft key disabled in bios
<holstein> whouser: no.. im just saying, *if* you can test the officially supported windows driver/operating system, and it doesnt work, then, you can assume its a hardware issue
<whouser> is there such a think as windows live cd?
<whouser> thing?
<whouser> no boot list for kernals
<whouser> also it WAS working
<holstein> whouser: you can ask.. but, i dont know of one
<holstein> whouser: but, like i said, you can simply use the "known good" live iso, that you know supported the hardware before.. if it doesnt support it now, and it used to, and you have not changed any settings, then, what is the difference?
<holstein> and ligically, and plausibly, it can be that something is broken..
<whouser> i find your logic unassailable
<holstein> whouser: cool.. let me know how i can assist you with it
<whouser> if that works then i'll be back
<holstein> whouser: the live iso you *know* supported it.. if its not now.. then, you look at what the difference is. since, the live iso is the *same*
<holstein> it used to work, and now doesnt.. or, it used to work, and now still works.. those are the 2 options, and can really save time
<eipi10> I was here holstein http://lxlinux.com/#9 and, for me, doing this gui would be a lot easier.
<holstein> eipi10: sure.. "easier" always comes at a cost.. its a compromise..
<holstein> what else can you do? boot a live cd, and move/create files where ever you like..
<eipi10> I don't need to do that specifically anymore, but would like the ability to right click an open area in the manager and open as root.
<holstein> eipi10: sure. theres a *good* reason why thats not available
<whouser> hi
<whouser> holstein:
<whouser> did you just help me
<whouser> ?
<whouser> can someone with histroy tell me who just helped me?
<whouser> please and thanks
<whouser> please ping
<eipi10> thanks holstein
<eipi10> yeah, thats great.  ty.
<eipi10> do you know matt damon?
#lubuntu 2015-08-20
<silver_m> hi can I install latest linux generic kernel to lubuntu 14.04 lts
<silver_m> ?
<silver_m> I think latest version is 4.1?
<silver_m> can I install it tou lubuntu 12.04?
<silver_m> or it will face problems?
<BotchlaB> afaik, unless the distro packages it as an upgrade, you'll probably need to compile it yourself.
<silver_m> can I install wily 4.1.0 kernel to lubuntu 12.04 LTS
<silver_m> ????
<BotchlaB> silver_m: Perhaps main #ubuntu channel may have more information, or ##kernel.
<teward> silver_m: can you?  possibly.  Would you want to?  Probably not
<silver_m> I mean 14.04
<silver_m> not 12.04
<teward> silver_m: i'd wait for wily to release first
<teward> because you affect a lot more than you think grabbing a new kernel
<BotchlaB> Same here, I just go with packages.
<teward> sure you can do a by-hand recompile and installation, but keep your older kernels around
<teward> because I can almost guarantee things'll explode
<teward> whether it's libc, or drivers, etc.
<silver_m> I mean kernel 4.1 can be installed to 14.04 lts
<silver_m> ?
<teward> silver_m: so apparently you didn't read?
<teward> [2015-08-20 08:05:04] <teward> silver_m: can you?  possibly.  Would you want to?  Probably not
<BotchlaB> silver_m: Yes, we understood you. We're saying it is possible.
<BotchlaB> Or could be possible.
<BotchlaB> But may not be very wise.
<BotchlaB> silver_m: Note that I redirected you to ##kernel because kernel-specific issues are very finicky
<silver_m> ok
<teward> and #ubuntu wouldn't be the place to ask either, since Wily isn't released, and you bring Wily into the equation
<BotchlaB> teward: Hm, even if it concerns an LTS?
<BotchlaB> I suppose LTS support only extends so far.
<teward> BotchlaB: they're mixing +1 and LTS
<teward> and Wily kernel is probably not final-fixed-version yet
<BotchlaB> teward: I see, that's the knowledge I was missing -- that +1 has the 4.1 kernel.
<teward> so they're potentially ironing out kernel bugs.
<BotchlaB> Or whatever version.
<teward> BotchlaB: Wily is +1
<BotchlaB> Right.
<teward> [2015-08-20 07:59:59] <silver_m> can I install wily 4.1.0 kernel to lubuntu 12.04 LTS  <-- they said 12.04 here but said WIly kernel
<teward> so it's the +1 kernel on current LTS
<teward> untested, likely, and with the kernel not necessarily hitting its freeze date yet, i'd suspect there'll be other changes
<BotchlaB> Yeah, 14.04 is what they meant.
<teward> right
<teward> even then, Wily kernel remains what they asked
<BotchlaB> Yeah.
<teward> urgh 45 minutes to the start of work, and nothing to do
<silver_m> 12.04 was wron
<BotchlaB> You know, Debian has a channel specifically (on another network) for +1 ; does #Ubuntu have such an equivalent?
<silver_m> wrong
<BotchlaB> silver_m: We know. :)
<teward> BotchlaB: #ubuntu+1  ?
<teward> !wily
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<teward> ubottu knows all
<teward> all hail ubottu
<teward> :p
<BotchlaB> Hm, hold on... I know you from before, right? Did you used to run that bouncer service with Jose and ecks?
<BotchlaB> Goddamn, what was the name.
<silver_m> they dont allow me to enter #kernel it says invite only
<BotchlaB> silver_m, ##kernel
<BotchlaB> Two #'s.
<teward> BotchlaB: yep
<teward> BotchlaB: ecks went somewhere, no idea where, jose is with layerbnc now
<silver_m> thanks
<BotchlaB> silver_m np
<BotchlaB> teward: Nice talking again -- I used to be known before as Metaleer or Bremsstrahlung.
<teward> yeah i remember you :)
<BotchlaB> ;)\
<teward> BotchlaB: #lubuntu-offtopic for further social banter?  :)
<silver_m> how can I install generic kernel in lubuntu? I type sudo apt-get install generic ???
<eipi10> sup
<Stringtoss> hey there, i upgraded from 14.10 to 15.04, and when I go hit "logout" now, nothing happens, i like to be able to switch between desktops sometimes, it works in cinnamon just fine, just not in lubuntu
<ianorlin> Stringtoss: what happens when you run lxsession-logout ?
<Stringtoss> absolutely nothing
<ianorlin> Stringtoss: strange
<Stringtoss> indeed
<Stringtoss> reinstalling it says this  "lxsession-logout is already the newest version. lxsession-logout set to manually installed."
<ianorlin> Stringtoss: did you change the window manager in lubuntu or anything
<Stringtoss> no
<Stringtoss> i didn't change anything
<Stringtoss> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2264723  it's apparently a common problem
<ianorlin> there is the nuclear option if you are only user logged in of running sudo systemctl restart lightdm will log you out but will logout all users and restart the display manager
<Stringtoss> apparently if i use task manager to kill the process and THEN hit logout it'll work sometimes
<silver_m> I upgraded kernel 4.1 low latency in lubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Stringtoss_> whoever just told me to use the nuclear option, that semed to work
<Stringtoss_> but i had to restart chrome so can you type it again?
<Stringtoss_> wait i didn't quit
<Tremere> namd leute. sorry für die störung, ich hab mal ne frage..
<Tremere> hab eben smplayer installiert und das teil gibt keine videos aus, audio schon (restricted-extras ist bereits installiert). woran liegt das und wie kann ichs wieder beheben?
<wxl> !de | Tremere
<ubottu> Tremere: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Tremere> thanks
<wxl> no problem
<wxl> sorry i can't speak much german XD
<Tremere> i can try in english
<wxl> works for me Tremere
<Tremere> i installed smplayer but theres no video-output (just audio), "restricted-extras" already installed but smplayer still doesn't show video. did i make something wrong? how can i fix this? (sorry i'm beginner
<wxl> !info smplayer
<ubottu> smplayer (source: smplayer): complete front-end for MPlayer and MPlayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.9.0~ds0-1 (vivid), package size 1388 kB, installed size 3702 kB
<wxl> hm, i'd imagine that would work fine
<wxl> try installing lubuntu-restricted-extras and see if that helps
<wxl> it's possible that the meta package makes some assumption that's incorrect for lubuntu
<Tremere> still no video..
<wxl> do you have problems using mplayer on the command line, Tremere ?
<Tremere> because i'm a beginner i don't understand the command lines (i only know apt-get)
<bioterror> why use something else than VLC?
<wxl> Tremere: try running `mplayer /path/to/video/file`
<bioterror> it just plays anything
<wxl> Tremere: for example try `mplayer ~/Videos/cute-kittens.mpg` if such a file exists XD
<wxl> Tremere: although i do agree with bioterror that VLC takes the guesswork out of such things
<Tremere> sorry, don't like vlc. mplayer is running correctly
<wxl> Tremere: if mplayer works, then it sounds like it may be some sort of bug in smplayer. have you tried gnome-mplayer?
<Tremere> yepp, works
<wxl> then why do you want smplayer? XD
<Tremere> it simply looks better ^^
<wxl> though i can understand that, it appears to not be working
<wxl> you may want to contact the package maintainers and/or simply file a bug
<wxl> ianorlin: have you tried smplayer? it's a qt app.
<ianorlin> yes I have
<ianorlin> what is not working what kind of file I don't know what mpg is
<ianorlin> it doesn't work quite as well as vlc for youtube videos though
<ianorlin> but can play them over the network
<wxl> Tremere: ↑
<ianorlin> Are you selecting enque and then not hitting play
<ianorlin> as that puts them in a playlist but does not start them
<ianorlin> and is awesome once you figure out how to use it
#lubuntu 2015-08-21
<amofiuhr_> Using Lubuntu 15.04. When I click on the Volume Control Settings in the taskbar, the volume control pops up, and will stay up until I click it again, even if I click elsewhere. It does not automatically disappear.
<amofiuhr_> How can I make it automatically disappear after a couple seconds?
<ianorlin> amofiuhr_: I do not know how to do that
<eipi10> you there ianorlin?
<ianorlin> if you have a mouswheel you can move volume up and down with that
<eipi10> hi
<ianorlin> eipi10: anything I can help with?
<eipi10> umm..
<eipi10> do you have a preference to pcmanfm?
<ianorlin> I know how to use it yes do now can you ask a more specific question
<eipi10> oh you know what, I think holstien and I were typing about it.
<bodhi> hello. I had applied additional drivers that I needed on Live desktop setup. One was for wireless networking and other was for amd cpu. And now when I reboot the computer freezes.
<bodhi> How do I correct this? I need the wireless networking capability at least.
<tsimonq2> Just wondering(not going to do it, just would like to know how for future reference :D), how do I run wily-proposed instead of wily?
<tsimonq2> nvm I will ask in #ubuntu
<S2L3LSKD> there is a problem with the download page for 14.x.3
<S2L3LSKD> i think
<S2L3LSKD> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/trusty/release/
<S2L3LSKD> there are two listings for 14.x.3 for the Desktop
<wxl> S2L3LSKD: one amd64, one i386
<S2L3LSKD> no, there are a total of six choices on that page for download
<wxl> S2L3LSKD: per architecture, yes
<wxl> iso (http), torrent, zsync, the list, the manifest, and the metalink
<wxl> earlier versions have amd64+mac which is no longer published
<wxl> and ppc is missing because of issues beyond our control
<S2L3LSKD> aren't they 14.04
<S2L3LSKD> the previous versions
<wxl> here's an iso example:
<wxl> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/trusty/release/lubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<wxl> see the .03?
<wxl> s/0//
<wxl> the md5sums kind of say it all, no? http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/trusty/release/MD5SUMS
<wxl> `cat MD5SUMS | awk '{print $1}' | uniq -d` → nothing
<wxl> i.e., every md5sum is different
<wxl> i.e., all the isos are different
<wxl> got it S2L3LSKD ?
<wxl> and there are no alternates either, i forgot about that
<S2L3LSKD> yes, i was aware of that, but wouldn't 14.04 and 14.04.03 have different pages ?
<wxl> no
<wxl> point releases appear on the same page
<S2L3LSKD> *shrug*, ok
<wxl> that's how every flavor does it
<wxl> and has been doing it for quite a long time
<S2L3LSKD> i did not know that
<wxl> now you know :)
<S2L3LSKD> thx
<wxl> np
<S2L3LSKD> hrm, it seems the last 15.04 installation on a pc has resulted in a white screen with a mouse pointer
<S2L3LSKD> nothing else
<wxl> S2L3LSKD: did you check the md5?
<S2L3LSKD> no
<wxl> then that may be why
<wxl> !md5 | S2L3LSKD
<ubottu> S2L3LSKD: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<S2L3LSKD> nm, it works now
<S2L3LSKD> it seems it does not like an external monitor plugged in upon boot
<S2L3LSKD> will safari work on lubuntu
<wxl> if they make it work for linux
<wxl> according to wikipedia they do not
<wxl> S2L3LSKD: here's a list of browsers using the same engine https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebKit#Installed_base
<S2L3LSKD> update fixed the external monitor issue
<S2L3LSKD> aptitude is default for 15.04 ?
<wxl> S2L3LSKD: i don't think aptitude is the default for anything
<S2L3LSKD> when lubuntu goes to "sleep" while connected to an external monitor, it "whites" out
<S2L3LSKD> the white screen of ...
<S2L3LSKD> nm.  it's ok
<S2L3LSKD> heh, were making jokes about the time it takes to get a working linux system :)
<S2L3LSKD> we need a channel called lutubunu, like you tube
<wxl> join #lubuntu-offtopic S2L3LSKD . it's like that.
#lubuntu 2015-08-22
<UBuxuBU>  /join #freenode
<Tyreal> hi
<UBuxuBU> j brought tyreal here
<UBuxuBU> i helped him install lubuntu
<UBuxuBU> he will come here and ask for help sometimes
<Amitari> Does anyone know of a piece of software to rip DVDs to ISO, and verify that they are exact rips? Kinda like Exact Audio Copy and RubyRipper does for Audio CD?
<bioterror> dd if=/dev/dvd of=/home/username/Movies/movie.iso
<Amitari> But how do you know that it was done correctly? Rubyripper rips every song twice and compares the checksum.
<bioterror> I just know it like I knwo that after monday comes tuesday
<Amitari> Well, I have a couple of DVDs here where ripping have resulted in ISO-files of different sizes every time I've done it.
<Amitari> I used Brasero.
<Amitari> By the way, when I use that command, I get "dd: failed to open ‘/dev/dvd’: No such file or directory", should I use the path that is under /media/?
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> look for the correct device name
<bioterror> use the tabulator key
<Amitari> Um, what is that again?
<Amitari> Oh, the tab key...
<Amitari> Well, now it just lists all commands it seems...
<Amitari> Wait, I found it with mount.
<Amitari> It was "/dev/sr0".
<Amitari> Can the command rip DVDs protected by the Content Scramble System?
<Amitari> I have libdvdcss installed of course.
<Siente> Hello
<shamoanjac> hi
<Siente> I've install LXDE on Ubuntu 15.04, but it doesn't look good
<bioterror> install lubuntu-desktop and log into it
<bioterror> wavpack 4.75.0-1
<bioterror> *hups* ;)
<tsimonq2> .
<BotchlaB> ..
<tsimonq2> ...
<shamoanjac> hey, where can I find config for splash screen at boot?
<billy_> help
<billy_> HELP
<ianorlin> !details |billy_
<ubottu> billy_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<billy_>  
<JBHill> Howdy! Anyone get Lubuntu working on an old netbook?
<ianorlin> JBHill: I am sure there are a lot of people but I have lubuntu currently on a laptop that is a little too big to be a netbook as it is 17 inches
<JBHill> A friend gave me a Toshiba TB505, not a powerhouse.
<tsimonq2> Is anyone else running wily having the lxpanel reload every time you right-click a program?
<tsimonq2> And it only happens in workspace 4 for me...
<JBHill> Actually, it is an NB505 with an Atom n455. I think it's a single core at 1.6Ghz and 2GB RAM.
<tsimonq2> Let me know
<ianorlin> ah 2 GB ram should be ok
<ianorlin> I don't know about n455 atom
<ianorlin> I heard some older atoms graphcis were a little bit of trouble in the past
<JBHill> Thanks. I'll give it a try. I really like Lubuntu on other PCs I've installed it on.
<tsimonq2> Even in a VM...
<tsimonq2> anyone?
<amari> Hi, what DE comes by default in Lubuntu 15.10 ? thanks
<tsimonq2> LXD
<tsimonq2> *LXDE
<tsimonq2> But soon we will be making the transition to LXQt
<tsimonq2> amari
<amari> tsimonq2: Yes, when is the transition to LXqt?
<tsimonq2> amari: Hopefully by 16.10...can someone confirm? wxl ianorlin holstein
<amari> tsimonq2: Still a long way until the transition :P
<janolap1> hi there, I'm stuck with recording video and sound of my desktop using recordMyDesktop. I have no sound. Can anyone help me ?
<ianorlin> janolap1: does the sound play if you for example try to play an audio file?
<ianorlin> or do you mean no sound is recorded by recordmydesktop
<janolap1> ianorlin : When using youtube, the sound is played with the video. When trying to listen to a wav file, no sound is audible, neither with gome player, nor with vlc
<janolap1> ianorlin : I'm wrong : right now, no more sounds... even in youtube. I've just installed pavucontrol. and no more sound !
<janolap1> ianorlin : firefox crash... Ok, the sound is back on youtube !
<ianorlin> janolap1: ah ok
<janolap1> ianorlin : now, a wav file is played with vlc and gnome player. I think the default card was nos the good one !
<ianorlin> janolap1: ah I know that can happen on stuff where it selects hdmi as defualt card
<janolap1> ianorlin : But trying to record a VLC window playing a sound with RecordMyDesktop produces a ogv file without sound...
<janolap1> ianorlin : Working ! the default sound card for recording was not properly set in pavu
<janolap1> thanks !
#lubuntu 2015-08-23
<tsimonq2> Hi, I would like to report a regression in Lubuntu 15.10 wily...when I right-click on a program in my panel, then it does nothing and the whole panel just reloads...I am too lazy right now to bother with submitting a bug report and apport is being mean, so I wanted to let you guys know. Thanks!
<AgyatLAN> o/
<ianorlin> hi AgyatLAN
<huschke> some question...i have 64 bit system with 4gb ram but taskmanager only shows 3919mb ram ...is that normal ?
<guitarman_> lubuntu 3.2 won't install adobe flash. using google chrome???
<guitarman_> tried every option
<guitarman_> ant suggestion
<guitarman_> any
<guitarman_> even lubuntu softwae center
<bioterror> guitarman_, you want to install pepper flash
<guitarman_> ok,
<guitarman_> dumb ?---non-free mean have pay right?
<tsimonq2> guitarman_: Non-free can mean proprietary software as well
<guitarman_> finished from synaptic, still cant view my games
<bioterror> restart browser
<guitarman_> duh! true
<guitarman_> still says------You need Flash Player to play??
<yug> hello guys
<ianorlin> hi yug anyway I can help
<yug> yes thanks for answering
<yug> so i'm downloading lubuntu
<yug> and i wanna know if is it compatible with software wich comes with ubuntu
<yug> like ubuntu software center
<yug> can install it
<ianorlin> yug: it all uses the same repositories and packages just different stuff installed by default we have lubuntu software center which is a lot faster
<yug> on lubuntu too
<ianorlin> but doens't have the reviews
<yug> ok it's sounds great
#lubuntu 2016-08-22
<tsimonq2> !offtopic | swift110
<ubottu> swift110: #lubuntu is the Lubuntu support channel, #lubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Lubuntu, and #lubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<n-iCe> hi
<Guest61816> hello...does anyone know how i can get the weather plugin in Lubuntu 16.04 LTS to work?  i'm using lxpanel 0.8.2
<Guest61816> i've tried everything to set the local parameters but noting works
<Guest61816> oops..nothing
<elementaru> hello
<elementaru> can't find a combination to capture only an active window
<elementaru> alt+printscr captures the whole monitor
<elementaru> I'm using Lxle tho, so not sure if it uses the same as the standard Lubuntu
<mchasard> hi
<mchasard> i just read that lxde is migrate to lxqt
<mchasard> i find a command line to migrate but the package isn't here
<mchasard> its sudo apt install lubuntu-qt-desktop
<mchasard> is it not avalaible yet ?
<mchasard> oops nobodies is here?
<tsimonq2> argh gosh darnit
#lubuntu 2016-08-23
<Trieste> Hello, I just installed 16.04 and all seems fine, except in screen preferences, I can't find the option for 1366x768, which is my monitor's native resolution - what gives?
<hateball> Trieste: what GPU/driver are you using?
<Trieste> hateball: how do I tell? It's an Acer netbook, so I assume it's an integrated Intel gpu
<hateball> Trieste: "lspci -k", check the VGA section
<hateball> Trieste: and if you run "xrandr" is 1366 listed at all?
<Trieste> hateball: says "VGA Compatible controller: Intel Corporation...Integrated Graphics Controller...Kernel modules: i915"
<Trieste> and no, it isn't hateball
<hateball> Trieste: what is the exact model? "sudo dmidecode |grep Product" should be helpful
<hateball> For googling purposes :)
<Trieste> hateball: AOD255
<hateball> Trieste: I dont have a lubuntu machine atm, but do you have any checkbox for "show unsupported modes" or something?
<hateball> in the resolution box
<Trieste> unfortunately not
<Trieste> but I just realized that I forgot to mention I'm running of the netbook's VGA port
<Trieste> while the display is still there, except it's broken to pieces, but still shows up
<hateball> ah
<hateball> well, it can be either a limitation of the VGA output, or simply that it cant read the monitors EDID
<Trieste> right, yeah
<hateball> Trieste: check the second post here for info how to force a custom resolution http://askubuntu.com/questions/377937/how-to-set-a-custom-resolution
<hateball> Trieste: no sudo needed
<Trieste> I'm wondering maybe whether setting the VGA mode directly would work
<Trieste> right :)
<capum321> hello, could I update grub (did afterwards installed a windows os) from any live distro or it should be a lubuntu live distro towards my lubuntu hdd partition?
<genii> Any debian-based live distro with a grub reinstall option should be fine ( GRUB2 )
<capum321> thanks genii
<zerocool_> where is Empty Trash menu item in context menu of Trash icon, anybody knows?
#lubuntu 2016-08-24
<davekimble> bluetooth manager's icons seem to be the wrong way round - off for on
<davekimble> if you get past that and click Setup it gets to pairing but doesn't tell you what to do next - make the device connectable and type in the PIN and press enter. Anything else fails without explanation.
<daifuco> hi im a gnome user, I am getting a low spec dell laptop today with ubuntu preisntalled. On my desktop I am mostly a gnome user with gnome apps, should I still consider lubuntu?
<daifuco> or xubuntu is the natural choice
<daifuco> what |I like of lubuntu is the plastik like looks, it reminds me of the old times. But I went back to linux and fell in love with gnome3 :P
<qswz> is it possible to hide the lower taskbar?
<qswz> and only show it when the mouse is at the bottom or on it
<qswz> found it
<qswz> why isn't lsof a command?
<zerocool_> is any lubuntu developer here?
<Guest25525> Hello, I am unable to switch my bluetooth speaker to high fidelity playback
#lubuntu 2016-08-25
<zodiac19> Hello, I'm also in the Kubuntu and Ubuntu channels right now, I have a computer running Lubuntu. it is a thinkpad x61 with a pen touchscreen interface
<zodiac19> Almost entirely new to the linux opperating system, I am wondering if there is a way to prevent my lubuntu computer from crashing when I use the touchscreen
<tsimonq2> zodiac19: maybe #ubuntu is the best place for this :)
<zodiac19> Actually the computer in question is running Lubuntu
<zodiac19> How would ubuntu be the best place to ask questions about lubuntu?
<teward> zodiac19: #ubuntu also supports Lubuntu and the other official variants
<teward> it never hurts to try multiple locations :P
<zodiac19> that is what I'm trying...
<teward> zodiac19: your first question is about using the touchscreen and it crashes.  That's likely outside the scope of the IRC channels, because 'crashes' usually mean bugs, so you should file a bug.
<zodiac19> okay, I will do that... but how would I be able to run the computer in the mean time?
<sakrecoer> haj! got reminded i've been meaning to show gratitude for a while. i realy like your project <3 don't get it wrong, but i'm a bit of a computer dumpster diver. and for example, thanks to your efforts, i got these two mint condition tablet-PC's from 2004 to work perfect.
<wxl> glad to hear it sakrecoer :)
<sakrecoer> kept one, and gave the other to a friends son. perfect hack and draw device for a kid, small and big :)
<wxl> sweet!
<sakrecoer> yeah :) i'm fortunate to live in a both wealthy and "ecologic minded" country; sweden. people consume as hell, but the trash room has a separate bin for electronic waste.
<sakrecoer> so everytime some new thing shows up on the market, it's christmas in the trash..
<wxl> yeah we've helped a normal of school systems not only save money but keep stuff out of the trash can
<sakrecoer> <3 that is beautiful!
#lubuntu 2016-08-26
 * wxl facepalms
<wxl> redwolf: he's a slut
<redwolf> O.O
<redwolf> manners!
<wxl> oh man
<wxl> stupid wrong channel :O
<redwolf> lol, I imagined
#lubuntu 2016-08-27
<jetbent> hello
#lubuntu 2016-08-28
<lumo_e> Hello, how can I try lxqt on lubuntu?
<lumo_e> the wiki suggests to install lubuntu-qt-desktop but I can't find such a package
<lumo_e> even in the ppa
<lxleuser> How do I setup different wallpapers on each monitor?
<lxleuser> How do I setup different wallpapers on each monitor?
<lxleuser> Anybody?
<tsimonq2> lumo_e: do NOT try it yet
<tsimonq2> lumo_e: we're still working on it
<lumo_e> I had tried lxqt around one year ago and it was not that bad
<tsimonq2> lumo_e: but, if you _really_ _really_ want to try it, do it in an Ubuntu Server Yakkety VM
<lumo_e> I see
<tsimonq2> lumo_e: well default LXQt isn't that bad, I've been using it for the past few months, but the default settings currently make it unusable
<lumo_e> now that you mention it, I remember that the yakkety desktop installer is broken, at least on my pc
<lumo_e> ubiquity crashes it for some reason
<lumo_e> but it's probably known
<tsimonq2> then try it in a VM :)
<lumo_e> thanks
<tsimonq2> and use the Ubuntu Server installer
<rontom> Is lxle more energy efficient than lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> rontom: the best way to figure that out is to try for yourself :)
<rontom> tsimonq2 That's true. I'm a bit confused though as lxle seems to me basically same as lubuntu - not sure which one to choose to try first.
<tsimonq2> rontom: LXLE is a fork
<tsimonq2> rontom: we do things our way, they do things their way
<tsimonq2> rontom: I would try Lubuntu first, and if you don't like it, then try LXLE :)
<rontom> tsimonq2 I see. Like tuning a car - one likes this, other prefer that, same basis. Will try.
<tsimonq2> alright cool :)
#lubuntu 2017-08-21
<nhatminh1209> hi everyone
<nhatminh1209> can i ask something about ethervpn here? installed vpnclient on lubuntu
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nhatminh1209> i have problem coneecting on it
<hateball> be aware this channel is quite idle around now
 * hateball has to attend a meeting
<nhatminh1209> *connecting vpnclient on lubuntu when i connect to vpn ether server
<nhatminh1209> so
<nhatminh1209> this time people are sleeping?
<nhatminh1209> ;)
<hateball> nhatminh1209: well it's a small channel and it's sleeping time for americans
<hateball> nhatminh1209: You could try asking in #ubuntu as well, might be people using Lubuntu there as well
<nhatminh1209> thanks hateball
<nhatminh1209> i know it's sleeping time in america
<nhatminh1209> thanks for helping
<nhatminh1209> ;)
<AtmanAmmo> Pretty new here. I have an HP 210-1000 netbook that I put Lubuntu on. I can't get it to connect to the internet. I've tried connecting a LAN cable and it still does not appear to recognise it.
<AtmanAmmo> I had Ubuntu on it and it worked fine. It was running a bit slow since it's not very powerful so I decided to try Lubuntu. Any ideas?
<Jay_> hey is there anyone that may be able to help me out? im having problems logging in to my normal ubuntu account. i can only get on the guest account, when i try to log on my normal account it gets stuck on the purple screen
<dzho> Jay_: have you tried in the linux virtual console?
<dzho> Ctrl-Alt-F1 (hold all three down simultaneously)
<dzho> you can switch amongst them with Alt-Fn for values of n=1,2,3,...
<dzho> if you can log in that way you won't get a GUI but you can see if it is a username/password problem or just a GUI problem
<Jay_> thanks for the response, ok i'll try it out. but i dont think thats its a password problem
<Jay__> Hiya im back i tryed the virtual console but it wasnt letting me log in. it asks for a username first and then my password. i know my password but would my username be just what my account name is when i bootup and sign in?
<Jay__> sorry im not very knowledgable about linux
<jay_> hi back again sorry i keep accidently resetting
<jay_> does anyone think they could help me out. right now im on my comp on my guest account because on my main account everytime i enter my password to login i get stuck on the purple loading screen. it still shows the cursor and im able to move it around but besides that theres nothing i could do but turn it off
<jay_> hey can any1 help me with a problem logging in to my account
<dzho> jay_: sorry.
<dzho> jay_: usually the username is a single token
<dzho> eg instead of John Q. User it might just be juser
<dzho> or johnq or jqu
<dzho> or any of a number of things, point being it probably doesn't have spaces or punctuation
<dzho> in your guest account you might be able to open a terminal emulator and issue the command 'ls /home'
<dzho> and you should see the username of the other account in there, eg, something like '/home/johnq' or /home/juser'
<dzho> or /home/jqu
<dzho> to extend the examples above.
<dzho> so, whatever that username is is what you would use to try to log in to be sure it isn't a pw problem, and to give you some more control over things.
#lubuntu 2017-08-22
<arelhun> i am new to lubuntu and linux in general. i want to switch my os from windows 10 to lubuntu but one thing is a stumbling block for me. i can't figure out how to mount the usb. sorry i don't know all the technical speech
<malinus> arelhun: you have lubuntu installed?
<arelhun> i have it installed on a virtual machine
<arelhun> i want to install it in place of windows tho
<arelhun> i need to use my usb but it won't automount
<arelhun> i can't figure out how to manually do it either because i only have sda1 not any sdb1
<malinus> eh might need to allow it in the VM
<arelhun> how would i do that, please
<arelhun> if i install lubuntu on the hard drive will it mount my usb port or do i need to give up on lubuntu and go with another os
<arelhun> i don't want to, i love lubuntu
<arelhun> i just fiddled around and went to the settings and added the usb thingy i hope i did right, do i need to reboot for it to take affect?
<arelhun> thanks for everything malinus, i am going to reboot and test things out again
<main> hi!
<main> what clipboard managers work on Lubuntu?
<main> I can't get CopyQ and Parcellite to work with it correctly...
<main> Neither would paste the selected item from history
<main> I would have to first click on the item or hit enter, and then press shift+ins, only this way I can paste using these clipboard managers
<malinus> main: I have been using Parcellite for years with no problems
<main> malinus, when you press ctrl+alt+h and then select an item either by hitting enter or clicking on it
<main> does it get pasted?
<malinus> pasted? I just click on it
<malinus> and then it's in the clipboard
<main> yes, pasted
<malinus> ctrl-v for paste
<malinus> (depending on your editor)
<main> so you have to press an extra hot key to get it pasted?
<main> because I do
<main> it's different from what I was used to on Windows and with Diodon
<main> where you only had to click on an item and it was pasted where you wanted it
<main> there's an auto-paste option in parcellite settings, i figure that's what I need, but it ain't working
<malinus> I'm not following you
<malinus> I just click on the thing I need in parcellite
<malinus> and it's in the clipboard once again
<malinus> everything I copy goes into parcellite
<malinus> I don't click anything special
<main> the idea is not only to get it in the clipboard
<malinus> what then?
<main> but also to get it pasted where you want it
<malinus> I just paste it where I want it
<malinus> I still don't get it
<main> with an extra hotkey combination
<main> an unnecessary extra step
<malinus> so there is a hotkey to paste the second last thing in clipboard?
<malinus> I usually need to find things that are pretty far back
<main> yes, there is - in ditto for Windows and probably in CopyQ for Linux
<main> no, that's not how I used to do it - you get your last 10 items opened in a context menu
<main> then you only have to find the item you need and click on it
<main> and thatś it, the item is pasted without you having to press ctrl+v
<main> do you follow me?
<main> malinus, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyHLa0SSEh0 2:57-3:07
<main> he doesn't have to press shift+ins or ctrl+v
<main> the click does it
<malinus> wtf is shift+ins
<main> a hotkey combination.
<main> that works in terminals
<main> ins stands for "insert"...
<main> and shift for the key on the left with an arrow, the one you use to capitalize letters...
<main> pretty useful in terminal emulators
<malinus> aha, but what does that combination do?
<main> format your hard drive.
<main> i told ya already
<main> like 3 times
<main> its for pasting
<malinus> so shift+ins just opens the cotext menu?
<malinus> Still that one step of having to press ctrl+v doesn't seem that bad
<main> no
<main> if ur okay with wasting your life on this useless unneeded extra step - good luck with it
<malinus> :P
<demophobia> how do i install lubuntu on a 16 GB USB drive without burning the iso to disc?
<demophobia> is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick correct?
<demophobia> (i mean, the page that answers this question)
<demophobia> appears to be so
<demophobia> how much space is required for the ISO? trying to figure how much free space i can leave for file storage
<demophobia> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2174630 implies 2 GB is needed
<demophobia> well, there's a maximum of allowed space of 9999 MB anyway
#lubuntu 2017-08-23
<main> demophobia, no idea
<main> a regular install is around 8-10GBs
<demophobia> uh oh
<demophobia>   is 5.6 GB enough? doesn't the install guide say only 2 GB is required?
<main> demophobia, requirements of lubuntu 13.10 were 4.7 GBs
<main> figure you should *probably* be okay with 5.6
<main> btw, you may want to make use of ext2 or whatever to minimize the strain on the flash drive
<demophobia> whoet does 'ext2 or whatever' mean?
<demophobia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#Lightweight_GUI_alternative_.28Xubuntu_and_Lubuntu.29 says 5 GB
<main> https://superuser.com/a/31328
<main> if I was running something off a USB stick, I would load the system completely into RAM
<main> and I guess Id be using Ext2 with “noatime” or “relatime” mount option
<main> for the flash drive to last longer
<main> at cost of data loss risk
<main> and speed penalty afaic
<main> demophobia, 5 should be *probably* okay
<demophobia> thank you, i will note this.
<demophobia> goodnight
<main> demophobia, id give it at least 6-7 if I were you, though. youĺl be able to use the remaining free space on system partition for your files anyway
<demophobia> what happens if there's not enough space? it seemed to complete the installation successfully/
<main> many things
<main> but nothing too terrible
<main> and you still can resize the partition
<main> just to give an example
<main> the x server might refuse to start
<main> in which case youd have to delete some files for it to start
<main> apt-gets cache might be borked
<main> (fixable too)
<vinay> hi
<vinay> I have a problem with xrdp, was hoping for some pointers.I have lubuntu installed on a VM and need to connect from different locations, so I installed xrdp and did the needful as detailed here : https://askubuntu.com/questions/580415/how-to-remote-desktop-from-windows-to-lubuntu
<vinay> so things work.... for a while.
<vinay> when I get home and try reopening the previous session, I get a black screen
<vinay> If I restart the service things work, but its a new session.
<vinay> What could I be doing wrong ?
<fishcooker> i've used to used gmrun to execute some commandS on the path... now i've just switch to lxqt-runner but i can't execute the file on the $PATH this is my conf and the PATH http://vpaste.net/9CdLd
<LiftLeft> how can I change the volume on certain programs?
<Unit193> That's more of a pulseaudio thing, if you install that and pavucontrol you should be set.
<LiftLeft> Unit193: I'm pretty sure I have pulseaudio installed
<LiftLeft> Unit193: what do I install to do that?
<Unit193> ...pavucontrol.
<musician_pro> hi everyone. I have a big problem with my Lubuntu LVM encrypted system... I try to boot but after I put my passphrase correct it go to Recovery Mode with command line...I try to encrypt my user folder but it say that folder isn't encrypted correctly (or something similar)..now I try to connect in another computer with Lubuntu to, and I find my hd encrypted..when it say me to put passphrase to decrypt I put the same
<musician_pro> passphrase I put in the boot but it say this
<musician_pro> Error unlocking /dev/sdb5: Error spawning command-line `cryptsetup luksOpen "/dev/sdb5" "luks-3f02f2bf-1cd0-4b1a-8576-9b68bbcb22de" ': Failed to execute child process "cryptsetup" (No such file or directory) (g-exec-error-quark, 8)
<musician_pro> it is impossible I wrong password because in the boot it say that pass is correct and it decrypt the hd...
<musician_pro> maybe the problem is that I encrypt user home folders to?
<musician_pro> also I was trying to boot my hd with VirtualBox but I missed somethings...It is possible to do it?
<AnonPerson> Hey for how long is lxde for lubuntu is gonna be maintained?
<vale_> hi, I've tried looking online but I don't seem to find an answer. Is there any GUI based FTP server for lubuntu out there?
<mcplatt> hello, can i ask questions here about lubunto?
<mcplatt> i have a amd 1.66ghz 3gb ram, would going for lubuntu be over kill in terms of system performance?
<LiftLeft> Is it possible to add text to a traction?
<LiftLeft> *transaction
<LiftLeft> oh
<LiftLeft> wrong channel
<LiftLeft> lol
#lubuntu 2017-08-24
<Emerald2> When I install lubuntu on a computer with 2 hard drives, what happens with the stuff on the second drive?
<inerkick> Hi Guys. I got Ubuntu 1
<inerkick> Hi Guys. I got LUbuntu 17.04
<inerkick> But I'm not able to setup wifi hotspot so that I can access the internet using my smartphone. Nor I can use my phone's wifi. Kindly hlep
<Emerald2> When I install lubuntu on a computer with 2 hard drives, what happens with the stuff on the second drive? Will it still be there and will lubuntu know what to do with it?
<leszek> Emerald2: you can choose what to do with it basically. Leaving it untouched, resize it, or create mount points for it to automatically mount the partitions on that drive when you boot up
<Emerald2> Sorry I didn't understand most of that. I'm a newbie.
<leszek> Emerald2: the installer asks you what do. By default it will detect one of the disks and if they are both already partitioned (so have partitions with data on it) it will ask you to resize that to make space for a "linux" partition where it can install to. You are in control. If you know the names / sizes or whatever to distinguish the two drives you should be able to do the right thing
<Emerald2> Hmm tricky. They're both the same size and Windows calls them C and D.
<leszek> Lubuntu won't call them C and D :P
<Emerald2> That's going to be a problem. :P
<leszek> Emerald2: in general maybe it helps taking a look how the install process works. This is an old video by me but still relevant as most parts did not change
<leszek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt1bZ5z-L3Q
<Emerald2> Thank you. :)
<leszek> Emerald2: and one important notice especially for newbies: CREATE BACKUPS
<Emerald2> Actually it probably wouldn't know what to do with some of the stuff on the 2nd drive. There's probably more music and itunes podcasts than anything.
<Emerald2> Yep I have backups of the stuff I don't want to lose.
<leszek> a backup is not one copy of the most important data but the second copy of that important data
<Emerald2> Right.
<Emerald2> I'll watch your video and see if I understand better.
<testhhhhhh> hi, I am getting bad battery life on my acer ES1-512 and tried everything but it stays the same (4hours). any tips to help save battery life?
<testhhhhhh> I installed tlp but with minimal effect on battery life
<testhhhhhh> hello?
<JEBjames> Hello.
<JEBjames> I tried the August 23 Lubuntu Next and I notice it didn't install xrandr.  No big deal, I installed it.  But without this GUI resizing in virtualbox is broken.
<JEBjames> The boot menu "install lubuntu next" doesn't work.  Seems to be the exact same as the "try lubuntu next".
<JEBjames> Some of the right most buttons in the installer are off-screen in lower resolutions.
<JEBjames> Otherwise basic install seems ok.
<krytarik> JEBjames: Both #lubuntu-devel and #ubuntu+1 are more suitable for this.
<JEBjames> Thank you.
<JEBjames> I'll go msg there.
<Invicta> I have recently started using Lubuntu and am having trouble installing my printer, a HP 4620 on wireless,can anyone please help?
<leszek> Invicta: have you tried connecting it directly with the computer already?
<leszek> because it is supported out of the box says openprinting.org
<Invicta> No.  I used ubuntu briefly before and it found the printer strait away.  THis time I get a message No Printer Found and Connect to loal host
<leszek> ah so maybe the driver is missing
<leszek> Invicta: first make sure the cups package is installed so printing in general can work.
<Invicta> So how do I find the drive please?
<leszek> Invicta: and you need the hplip package installed
<leszek> this is basically the driver package for all hp printers
<Invicta> I do get a cups error, but this is all new to me, so I am learning (I hope)
<leszek> can you tell me exactly what cups error. Mostly it helps searching for that error online and you get suggestions on how to solve this problem or what this problem actually is
<Invicta> It says failed to connect to server
<leszek> Invicta: is that after installing hplip?
<Invicta> No sorry I don't know how to install hplip
<leszek> ah ok. You can use the lubuntu software center or synaptic to install packages
<leszek> or the command line with the command: sudo apt install hplip
<Invicta> OK thanks.  I have copied those notes and will try shortly my wife wants her evening meal so got to go now, thanks again.
<leszek> bye
<Samy> Hi
#lubuntu 2017-08-25
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> hi everyone. I have a big problem with my Lubuntu LVM encrypted system... I try to boot but after I put my passphrase correct it go to Recovery Mode with command line...I try to encrypt my user folder but it say that folder isn't encrypted correctly (or something similar)..now I try to connect in another computer with Lubuntu to, and I find my hd encrypted..when it say me to put passphrase to decrypt I
<musician_pro> put the same
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> passphrase I put in the boot but it say this
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> Error unlocking /dev/sdb5: Error spawning command-line `cryptsetup luksOpen "/dev/sdb5" "luks-3f02f2bf-1cd0-4b1a-8576-9b68bbcb22de" ': Failed to execute child process "cryptsetup" (No such file or directory) (g-exec-error-quark, 8)
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> it is impossible I wrong password because in the boot it say that pass is correct and it decrypt the hd...
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> maybe the problem is that I encrypt user home folders to?
<Emerald2> HI leszek. I got lubuntu installed no prob. :)
<leszek> nice :)
<Emerald2> It sure makes my poor old computer perform better. :)
<Emerald2> And I still get to play all the music and stuff that's on the 2nd drive so that saves the hassle of getting it from the backups.
<Jmilenet> bonjour
<Emerald2> Hi Jmilenet.
<Jmilenet> Hi emerald
<Jmilenet> do you speak french ?
<Emerald2> Sorry, I don't. Nor can I be of much help at all as I'm a newbie.
<Jmilenet> lol same me
<Jmilenet> i have a little problem with vlc and the dlna
<Mutter> Hello
<Emerald2> Hi Mutter.
<Mutter> Hi Emerald2! I hope I'm in the right place to ask question/help regarding ubuntu
<Emerald2> Do you have Lubuntu or Ubuntu?
<Mutter> Well I downloaded lubuntu but the only thing that says lubuntu is the splash screen when I start the computer
<Mutter> Other then that everything else in the system says ubuntu
<Emerald2> I think you're in the right place then. :)
<Mutter> Ok lol
<Emerald2> I just installed lubuntu today so hopefully some other people in here are awake.
<leszek> if you have questions just ask. Thats how this works on irc
<Emerald2> Like leszek here. :)
<Mutter> Ok cool
<Mutter> When I put my system to suspend/sleep/hibernate I wake up using WOL sending magic packet to broadcast address
<Mutter> it powers on the computer but only to a black screen
<Mutter> I can't ssh into it either so I don't think it's just a graphical issue
<leszek> could it be that standby to ram in general is not working on that machine
<Mutter> I will have to double check with the mobo/bios (really old hardware) but I recall using this machine with the ability to wake from a suspended state on windows xp
<leszek> Mutter: on those old machines usually acpi is broken by default
<leszek> so you might have luck and the mainboard manufactorer updated the bios to fix acpi. But mostly they don't so you are stuck with it
<Mutter> Hrm ok that's the answer I was afraid of hearing
<Mutter> I have upgraded the bios to newest version from manufacture ( ASUS P4C800 Deluxe ) and I do see a lot of options in the bios tab for ACPI including support for ACPI v2.0 and different suspend modes
<leszek> try playing with them and see if you can make it work
<Mutter> Haha yes that's what I'm doing now, after dilly dallying enough I am now trying to force the situation to work
<Duhbuntu> where can i find a "how to install" for Lubuntu?
<genii> Duhbuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/InstallingLubuntu
<OneM_Laboratory> So..
<OneM_Laboratory> I'm trying to remove pidgin via apt-get remove pidgin, and for some reason, it wants to remove pidgin AND lubuntu-desktop*.
<OneM_Laboratory> Any way of telling apt to just remove pidgin, and nothing else?
<krytarik> !metapackage | OneM_Laboratory
<ubottu> OneM_Laboratory: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<OneM_Laboratory> Ok...
<OneM_Laboratory> Oh, ok. I get it.
<OneM_Laboratory> So, removing pidgin removes the meta-package, but doesn't actually toss half the system out the window?
<krytarik> Exactly.
<OneM_Laboratory> Got it.
<Roger__> Hows it going !
<Roger__> i need help with my MaXX Desktop on lubuntu !
<Roger__> I installed the Desktop Maxx, worked properly but, the resolution is adjusted, as happens in the Lubuntu, after installing I need to press CTRL + ESC to appear the menu bar and set up the monitor, how do I do this at Maxx desktop? Is there another shortcut that can run??
<Roger__> is possible to help me ??
<Roger__> ???
<jojobach> Hi! Can someone help me? I installed lubuntu 14.04 on a small atom-based PC with 1,6 GHz and 1 GB RAM onto an USB 2.0 flash drive. The instalation finished and it restarted but I to the command-line and I don't know how to lauch lxde.
<Heath_> I am trying to reset the user admin password.  My brother gave me his computer but his info is still on it and he can't remember his password.  I tried everything.  Please help.
#lubuntu 2017-08-26
<DNISSE> I have downloaded the latest version of ubuntu on my windows laptop now i want used Lubuntu i don't how how to downloaded
<inerkick> Hi I'm unable to create a wifi hotspot . Here is the details of it. kindly help http://paste.ubuntu.com/25396803/
<inerkick> I got lubuntu 17.10
#lubuntu 2017-08-27
<demophobia> USB Emulation is on and USB is set to #1 on boot menu but the option is not appearing in the boot menu for this Dell D620. How do I boot from USB?
<tsimonq2> demophobia: How did you write the ISO to the USB drive?
<demophobia> unetbootin-mac-655
<demophobia> installing driver now to read the USB drive -- now that i've done so, will the BIOS recognize it?
<n-iCe> hi
<empfire> yo shmow
<empfire> can any expert check this link\ ubuntu forum post
<empfire> and then we can chat
<empfire> to the solution
<empfire> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2369778&p=13680069#post13680069
<halcyon> Hello! Say please, are LTS versions of lubuntu have same support time as ubuntu lts or not?
<halcyon> :D
<halcyon> http://pleated-jeans.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/I0fxB5c-1.jpg
<halcyon> :D
<halcyon> sry :D
<Guest33548> i'm trying to boot from grub
<n-iCe> hi
<demophobia> I tried 'try lubuntu without installing' on this Dell D620 and i'm just staring at a black screen
<demophobia> what's gone wrong?
<demophobia> booting from USB i386 iso written via unetbootin-mac-655
<demophobia> did i not fully burn the ISO since i requested 9999 MB left free from a 16 GB drive?
<mmarconm> is there some programm thats run a benchmark on wireless and ethernet card. i wanna see the up and download speed
<n-iCe> demophobia:
<n-iCe> use dd to make it bootable
<n-iCe> is what I do
<demophobia> i don't know what dd is
<n-iCe> dd bs=4M if=lubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdx && sync
<n-iCe> where sdx is your usb
<n-iCe> could be sdc, sdb etc
<n-iCe> don't use numbers like sdb1 sdb2 sdc1 sdc2
#lubuntu 2018-08-21
<danieru98> hello, i've configured pulseaudio to use a unix socket, that part works perfectly, problem is when i configure the client to connect to that unix socket by default (by adding default-server to /etc/pulse/client.conf) it makes the pulseaudio deamon not auto start
<wxl> danieru98: strange use case. might want to get more eyes on it. go to #ubuntu. it's not a lubuntu specific issue anyways
<wxl> (shouldn't be)
<danieru98> wxl, you're right, i'll comment that part on #ubuntu, but theres another issue that it defently lubuntu only related
<danieru98> since pulseaudio no longer autostart
<danieru98> that makes the audio applet on lxpanel crash for some reason
<danieru98> and that manages to crash the whole lxpanel
<wxl> well that's strange but not entirely surprising
<wxl> if you had a bicycle with no wheels, it would crash too :)
<danieru98> i can see why the applet would crash, strange thing is that when this was an alsa only system, that didn't happen
<danieru98> but at any rate the development of lxde is dead now so maybe i shouldn't bother making a bug report
<wxl> you're welcome to file a bug and we can look at it, but i can tell you right now it will go into the low priority bin
<wxl> it's not dead. it's just slow.
<wxl> i heard they finally got gtk3 sorted out
<danieru98> yes, having the development focus on lxqt
<wxl> well, not exactly. lots of the lxde folks are still only doing lxde. lxqt is mostly newer/differnt people
<danieru98> hmm, do you think next lubuntu 18.10 will also have lxde? because then that would make filling a bug report wort it
<wxl> no way
<wxl> but lxde will still be around and someone will still be maintaining it
<wxl> not to mention the fact that we'll still be supporting releases that are still supported
<danieru98> true, lubuntu 18.04 still has another 4 years
<danieru98> ill file a bug report later
<danieru98> im glad to know its definitely lxqt from now on and for the next lts, it provees lxqt is finally ready for broad use
<wxl> yep we're working hard on it. you should try out a daily and report any bugs you find!
<danieru98> great! i will as soon as i get some free time, haven't tried lubuntu with lxqt in some time, im excited to see how much has matured :D
<wxl> a LOT
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> +1
<wxl> like it installs now with relative ease XD
<wxl> you should hang out at #lubuntu-devel
<wxl> and watch lubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<wxl> maybe watch the activity at phab.lubuntu.me
<danieru98> sure, im really interested in stable, simple to use and lighweight distros
<danieru98> specially lightweight now that my cpu just turned 10 years old
<danieru98> but it works even on an old pentium 4 i have at work, well except for the audio, probably an alsa or pulseaudio issue with the old sound card, used to work with ubuntu 10.04
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> We don't have a particular focus on lightweight anymore but it should still work.
<wxl> we're not against lightweight
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Right.
<wxl> lightweight that doesn't disable valuable features is probably the best way to look at it
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> And I agree in that.
<danieru98> yes i read you recently redefined what lightweight means to lubuntu
<wxl> re: that, @tsimonq2 you should check my comment about deepin. we need to figure out what they did. memory enhancements and low power usage is the kind of lightweight we need to pay attention to.
<danieru98> more or less support for up to 10 year old computers, instead of 20, like old pentiums 4
#lubuntu 2018-08-22
<hollusion> hello
<hollusion> how do i make lubuntu shutdown gracefully?
<hollusion> if i do "logout > shutdown" via lxde menu
<hollusion> i will get a message within firefox that it did not shutdown correctly
<hollusion> asking to restore the previous session
<hollusion> seems like lxde shutdown is killing all processes not waiting for them to terminate
<leszek> hollusion: close the apps then :/
#lubuntu 2018-08-23
<Guest57746> beta testing 18.10
<Guest57746> qt
<Guest57746> niice
<tsimonq2> *alpha
<Guest57746> yas,
<tsimonq2> We haven't hit Beta yet. :)
<Guest57746> thats what i meant
<tsimonq2> Guest57746: Maybe join #lubuntu-devel and lurk there? :D
<Guest57746> fiiiiine ;)
<Caerus> Good day everyone, maybe someone has ran into this issue.  I have a lubuntu 18.04 box with PostgreSQL 10.5 (Ubuntu 10.5-0ubuntu0.18.04) and I can´t figure out why is it that that pg doesnt listen on the eth0 ip address when the server boots, only upon restarting it I see the two: 127.0.0.1:5432; 192.168.0.1:5432
<Caerus> by restarting I mean postgreSQL, as in sudo services postgresql restart
<Ascavasaion> I did a distribution upgrade too latest LTS and now machine hangs on boot.  I left it for a while and it goes into hibernation or standby mode.  I don't know how to roll back to old version and I need access to the computer urgently.
<leszek> Try failsafe mode
<Ascavasaion> leszek... I tried that... got to the desktop .. but there was no launcher bar at the bottom and got do nothing.
<Ascavasaion> need to know how to fix it.  I have urgent work I need to do on the machine tonight and not the upgrade has broken the machine.
<leszek> Ascavasaion: all package upgrades went fine? sudo apt install -f in terminal might repair stuff. Start terminal with Ctrl+Alt+T when on desktop even without panel
<leszek> otherwise you can also try starting lxpanel manually and see if it works
<leszek> for future reference never do something big like an dist upgrade on the same day on a work critical machine if you don't have a bootable backup at hand
<Ascavasaion> how would I get to command line from botched desktop with no launcher?
<Ascavasaion> Windows key and R and then lxterminal
<Ascavasaion> oh... never saw your ctrl alt +T... thank you
#lubuntu 2018-08-24
<boxrick> Hello folks, I am trying to edit a
<boxrick> Config file to auto hide the task bar. I've found the user and global defaults but is there an extra command required to make it all take affect?
<elham> How to automatically put in password everytime you do administrative tasks?
#lubuntu 2018-08-26
<birmalpha> hello
<birmalpha> can i get some help
<birmalpha> with a problem, i cannot figure  out , about setting up a Proxifer type program on my Lubuntu machine
<birmalpha> i cannot find an answer anywere, i am going ma
<birmalpha> mad
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> Proxychains?
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> I used for conect remmina with tor
<vegombrei> hi my lubuntu recently upgraded to 18 and it doesnt play video anymore everytome i double click a video it opens the totem player and crashes
<wxl> vegombrei: lubuntu 18.04 uses gnome-mpv for video, so your addition of totem is most likely the problem
<vegombrei> wxl: ah but i didnt add it i think its the gnome player only
<vegombrei> wxl: that just crashes
<wxl> what is "that?"
<vegombrei> wxl: gnome player
<wxl> you mean gnome-mpv?
<vegombrei> wxl: yep gnome-mpv thats the player u get when i right click
<wxl> well, when i click it it opens fine
<wxl> is it problematic on all video files?
<vegombrei> wxl: yeah any video file havent tried audio stuff
<wxl> can you upload an exxample?
<vegombrei> wxl: are you serious ?
<vegombrei> wxl: dude im installing vlc
<wxl> or link me to an example to download
<wxl> ok have fun
<vegombrei> wxl: lets see how how that turns out
#lubuntu 2019-08-19
<lubuntu> what is this?
<Guest69234> what is this
<lalitmee> Hey guys, is binfmt_misc enabled by default in Lubuntu 18.04?
<Guest52149> y is everybody agents lubuntu?
<YADW> Hello! I'm trying to install Lubuntu 16.04 LTS on a very old machine (18.04+ results in a kernel panic).
<YADW>  I've succesfully installed the same version on several machines of seemingly the same lot, but this one in particular will show up a busybox shell whenever I try to run the installer or boot in the live OS.
<YADW> Also, the keyboard gets disconnected so I can't even use the shell.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> YADW 16.04 reaced EOL and is no loner maintaimned. We can help you with the kernel panic in 18.04.
<YADW> lubot according to https://ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle 16.04 shouldn't reach EOL before 2021, and according to https://today-date.com/ we currently are around 2019. I could ask Wolfram Alpha, but I think 2019 is a smaller number than 2021.
<YADW> Rough estimate, might need to check.
<lubot> <aptghetto> The packages of Lubuntu are in universe, which is maintained by the community, not by Canonical. And Lubuntu supports LTS versions for 3 years.
<lubot> <aptghetto> The 5 years are only for packages in the main repo.
<YADW> Bugger, I had already opened Wolfram Alpha. Now I'll need to close the tab.
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @YADW [<YADW> lubot according to https://ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle 16.04 shouldn't …], https://lubuntu.me/xenial-released/
<viju> Hello, lubuntu desktop doesn't fill the entire screen. It leaves some 2 inches of left screen. However the taskbar is fills the entire bottom space as usual.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> which version?
<viju> This is how it looks https://i.postimg.cc/bN9CHnGj/Selection-003.png
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> woah! wierd.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl: @kc2bez @HMollerCl @aptghetto any of you seeing this? ^^
<viju> Solved that. Thanks anyway
<wxl> viju: first, i'll tell you what i tell everyone: don't bother with 18.04/lxde. come 2021, you'll be on lxqt anyways, so you might as well switch to lxqt now.
<wxl> among other reasons: if this is a bug in lxde, good luck seeing it get fixed. the upstream developers are not doing anything and haven't in a long time.
<viju> Is lxqt another desktop?
<wxl> it's what lubuntu has been using since 18.10
<wxl> basically lxde developers left and created lxqt
<wxl> it's built off a different toolkit, but is the same basic experience
<wxl> ..............except that it's constantly getting developed and improved
<viju> I am on 18.04
<wxl> that's what i'm saying: i'd advise against 18.04.
<viju> I upgrade every two years when new LTS version's launched
<wxl> the 18.04 -> 20.04 upgrade in lubuntu will not be supported. no lxde -> lxqt upgrade is.
<wxl> that said, like i said, now's a good time to jump onto the lxqt train.
<wxl> regardless, i have never seen an issue like you're showing. does it persist across reboots?
<wxl> what about all the different virtual desktops?
<wxl> can you DND things into that blank area?
<wxl> what if you change the wallpaper?
<viju> I reinstalled and it fixed itself
<viju> Earlier the buttons were missing too. Don't know why
<viju> max/min/close
<wxl> this is a fresh install?
<viju> Just lubuntu, not the OS
<wxl> huh?
<wxl> you installed the metapackage?
<viju> I am not sure if I answered correctly. I meant I removed lubuntu and then reinstalled using sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<wxl> what did you start with?
<viju> I am not sure what you mean by that.
<wxl> what did you install to begin with?
<viju> lubuntu desktop
<wxl> in ubuntu? using the mini.iso? what?
<wxl> a standard lubuntu install?
<viju> ubuntu first then I added different desktops - xfce/kubuntu/mate etc.
<wxl> ah yeah well that can be all sorts of messy
<viju> kde used to freeze/crash I haven't completely removed because I am using certain other packages
<wxl> what that sounds like to me is a lot of variables
<wxl> which explains to me why i don't see this problem with lubuntu itself
<viju> Things would have been different if I had installed lubuntu, instead of going ubuntu first?
<wxl> sure
<wxl> you'll have some residual ubuntu garbage
<wxl> just as you would with xubuntu/kubuntu/mate/etc.
<viju> I am guessing lxqt is built with qt framework instead of gnome
<wxl> qt instead of gtk2, yes
<viju> Thanks, cheers
<p0wder> i followed these instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack to upgrade to hwe kernel, and everything is working fine
<p0wder> but now apt is giving me updates for both kernels. 4.15.* and 5.* (HWE)
<p0wder> any ideas how i can stop getting the updates for the non hwe kernels?
<p0wder> here is a screenshot: https://drive.google.com/file/d/152kkMv_ca3u4BHoaMZSzT1oAjMr6mEe1/view
<krytarik> p0wder: Just remove the variants that aren't from the HWE - these are metapackages, and later on you might want to remove the remaining actual non-HWE kernel packages too.
<p0wder> is there like a proper way to remove them with apt or should i just do sudo rm ?
<p0wder> i didnt run the upgrade yet
<krytarik> Oh, based on the screenshot I assumed you know how to use APT already - that'd be "sudo apt purge <package> ..."
<p0wder> ok cool. thx!
#lubuntu 2019-08-20
<craigbass76> I'm kind of flying blind on a new lubuntu-desktop install. I've got two monitors, and it seems like things are stretched an inch or two past the leftmost part of mt left monitor. Wondering if that's where the menu is.
<rai-en> hey guys how do i print screen in lubuntu?
<rai-en> i tried ctrl/alt + prt scrn but to no avail
<rai-en> i remember in ubuntu there was a really easy way to take a screenshot
<rai-en> sorry to bother
#lubuntu 2019-08-21
<lubot> ky4cvq56bz9oan3b was added by: ky4cvq56bz9oan3b
<Reynart> hey I have a laptop running off lubuntu but it's offline I can't connect to the internet. I was wondering if there's a way to install packages (for instance I want to install f.lux on it) is there a way to do it offline? my main pc is running off of fedora.
<wxl> Reynart: is the issue that you want to fix the internet connectivity or is it that you want to be able to install packages offline in general?
<Reynart> wxl: instal packages offline in general
<Reynart> I don't need the lubuntu laptop to go online I just want some programs on there
<Reynart> f.lux is the most important because it helps prevent eyestrain for me personally.
<wxl> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<Reynart> ok
<titouan_> hey
<failbacon> moin
<The_LoudSpeaker> !names
<ubottu> Ubuntu has an $adjective $animal naming scheme, summarized (and with a list of suggested words which you can add to) at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
#lubuntu 2019-08-22
<n-iCe> hi
<Guest34584> how to du -s in real size of bytes?
<lubot> <teward001> Guest34584: uhm..... `du -s` *is* in bytes...
<lubot> <teward001> what do you mean by 'real size of bytes'?
<lubot> <teward001> oh wait i'm an idiot
<lubot> <teward001> i have `du` aliased to `du -b`
<lubot> <teward001> Guest34584: add the `-b` argument flag perhaps?
<Guest34584> thx
<lalitmee> Hey guys, I just connected an extenal screen to my system. Now the problem I am facing is that the resolution for the extenal screen is same as the laptop screen. So everything is looking so big on the screen. I want to change that. but the problem is that in monitor setting the resolution which is set is the highest resolution. What can be done?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Which version?
<guiverc2> lalitmee, have you tried preferences->monitor.settings (https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.2/3.2.10/monitor_settings.html?highlight=resolution in the Lubuntu manual [19.04])
<crydotsnake-M> Hello! :)
<negronipepperoni> hey all! just wanted to report something before i have to run off to work. after updating with the STABLE CI Output PPA today many shortcut keys no longer work. particularly FN+ shortcuts for volume, along with using the meta / super key to open the application menu.
<negronipepperoni> this is on disco btw. i've been using the ppa for over of month with no issues until now. i compared several conf files under ~/.config/openbox and ~/.config/lxqt with a backup from 2 days earlier and they all seem to be in order, so i'm not sure exactly what's causing this.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @negronipepperoni: The changes were pushed today and global configs were updated. Could you please create a new user and log into that and check if the problem persists?
<lubot> roheve was added by: roheve
<RinoceronteFeroz> hola
<lubot> <HMollerCl> hola, en este grupo inglés, en lubuntues español.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> perdón #expositores #lubuntu-es
<lubot> <HMollerCl> here english.
<lubu2> How do you install packages from the terminal in lubuntu?
<wxl> `sudo apt update && sudo apt install PACKAGE`
<lubu2> is there a way to install the more up do date firefox?
<wxl> you can install the most recent one available in the ubuntu repos, otherwise you can try unsupported methods
<wxl> let me guess: you're on 18.04?
<lubu2> No im on 19
<lubu2> I just ran the latest version by opening the executable but i wanted to properly install it
<lubot> <roheve> I  think I found a bug in the 18.04.3 installer (iso on usb). on an legacy bios system, wanting to keep an existing windows installation. At the end of the installation process,  the installer wants to install an efi bootloader (and fails, so you will not get a linux dual boot with windows), and warns also that this will not work. The
<lubot> same installation using a 18.04.2 iso/usb works fine (and that is my workarround). This should be fixed, due to a bad user experience for a user that just downloaded the latest 18.04.3 LTS iso, who wants to add linux to a machine with windows preinstalled.  The  18/04.3 iso worked fine for a non dualboot system (but that system  does have an EFI Sy
<lubot> stem partition an UEFI enabled).
<wxl> the version available on firefox's website is 68.0.2
<wxl> here's what's in 19.04:
<wxl> !info firefox disco
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 68.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.19.04.1 (disco), package size 50350 kB, installed size 189632 kB
<wxl> i.e., they're the same
<lubu2> Hmm, that's strange
<wxl> @roheve i suspect you'll see the same problems with all of the 18.04 installers, i.e. lubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, etc. they all use ubiquity. i'd file a bug against it.
<lubu2> Ah, I'm still new to linux. Wouldn't want to file a bug without knowing clearly what it is. Thanks for the help though, I guess I'll look into it a bit more.
<lubot> <roheve> btw 18.04.2 vs 18.04.3 install. It is more compl;icated, the i386 version installs just fine, the x64 version has this EFI System partition issue on a system with a legacy bios.
<lubot> <roheve> Now trying to 'upgrade' install the i386 version 18.04.3 with the x64 version using the 18.04.2 iso/usb, but it mentioned an ESP partition, so let's see if that works.
<lubot> <aptghetto> i386 does not install in UEFI mode. If you boot the amd64 version in BIOS mode, it should install also without problem
<wxl> @roheve again, you're welcome to file a bug against ubiquity. we've since dropped it. you won't have the same problem with 19.04+
<negronipepperoni> hey again folks. just got back from a gig. wanted to make sure that my comments regarding the latest stack of lxqt packages from the STABLE CI Output PPA were noted. in-case no one saw it earlier, with the latest packages from the PPA many shortcut keys became broken. after a little further inspection, no key combination will activate the application menu in the panel, and any combos with the Fn key were rendered broken as
<negronipepperoni> well. I also inspected ~/.config/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf and after the upgrade to this set of packages today, that file became loaded with duplicate entries for shortcut keys. almost every one of them was duplicated five times in increments within the conf file. i have disabled the PPA for now and reverted pack to official packages, but i hope this info is helpful, as the PPA has improved my experience of lubuntu and
<negronipepperoni> lxqt massively up to this point (with nice little fixes like image previews in the file chooser, and improved panel widgets).
<wxl> negronipepperoni: i can't say that's exactly a supported methodology
<wxl> i mean, we package eoan apps for eoan not disco
<teward> negronipepperoni: if you are trying to tset the Stable CI against Disco you will fail
<teward> test Eoan (StableCI) against Eoan only
<teward> it's not built for Disco, so if you ARE testing these on Disco, you are at fault here because E:UnsupportedConfiguration
<negronipepperoni> i'm referring to this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stable-ci?field.series_filter=disco which is providing me with packages for disco. i'm not on eoan, and not using eoan packages.
<kc2bez> well the ppa does indicate Work In Progress in bold. It also suggests testing the same operation on the daily iso image.
<negronipepperoni> of-course, just reporting an issue. appreciate the work.
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lxqt-globalkeys/browse/ci%252Fstable/debian/changelog
<wxl> ^ that's ci/stable
<wxl> note the changelog entry clearly says "eoan"
<wxl> so though the ppa publishes packages for disco, they're not built for it
<lubot> <teward001> which MEANS that, you're testing an Eoan package on Disco and that's not really 'supported' here, whether the PPA publishes for Disco or not
<wxl> the ci packages really exist for the purposes of testing
<wxl> they're not really meant for production
<wxl> you'd probably have better luck running eoan itself
<lubot> <teward001> ^ this
<lubot> <teward001> which goes back to what I was saying: if you want to test the packages / stable-ci versions, you should start by running Eoan 😜
<negronipepperoni> ahhh, OK. wasn't clear to me in the PPA description (though i can see how it's hinted at now), and the disco packages having worked perfectly for so long gave me the impression that these were perfectly fine for those of us on disco as well. darn. lubuntu is my work OS, so i guess i'll leave the PPA disabled for now.
<negronipepperoni> thanks anyway for giving me several months of an improved lubuntu though!
<lubot> <roheve> upgrading the 18.04.3 i386 version to x64 does produce a bootable lubuntu system, but hides te windows partition (and so no dualboot). It seems to configure UEFI (through in the bios 'legacy mode' is active).  So for that system, I'll stick with the i386 version to have a LTS version. I will not be using that system myself, so it shoul
<lubot> d be low maintenance with automatic updates  for security for many years.
#lubuntu 2019-08-23
<Guest9364> how to run script on startup in disco?
<lubot> boaa was added by: giygps
<father> hi
<roco> Hola
#lubuntu 2019-08-24
<bruceq> l
<bruceq> anyone?
<bruceq> anyone
<bruceq> if anyone could send me a hello
<bruceq> IRC so cold..
<bruceq> Bababa
<Guest84418> Hello?
<Guest84418> Can someone help me log in as root user?
<wxl> Guest84418: why do you want to do that?
<Guest84418> so I can create a vpn
<wxl> why would you need to login as root to do that? just make sure your user is in sudoers and use sudo.
<Guest84418> I tried but it said I need root access
<wxl> using sudo is root
<wxl> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Guest84418> Thank you I figured it out
<Guest84418> does anyone have a suggestion to get started building an AI interface
<Guest84418> ?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Back to the friend's laptop on which I installed 18.04. He's facing issues getting his external monitor working.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Anyone around. kc2bez guiverc teward wxl tsimonq2 ?
<lubot> <giygps> How to solve lubuntu black screen? … It stop at login page, but no screen, only black screen.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> Back to the friend's laptop on which I installed 18.04. He's f …], Got that fixed. Nomodeset was enabled by default.
<vk> hi
<vk> hi
<junior_> opa
#lubuntu 2019-08-25
<Guest62887> Hello
<Guest62887> Can anyone help me set up my own personal free vpn?
<Guest62887> Seriously?!?!
<coryzard> join/lubuntu
<coryzard> OKay
<Guest6187> I have the right to a vpn and I will keep trying to create my own everytime my chat or server disconnect because I have that right
<Guest6187> who will help me?
<Guest6187> Let me rephrase
<Guest6187> I need to create a vpn application that only I have access to, can anyone help me?
<Guest6187> su
<Guest22402> question about nm-tray. after installation and booting up, it cannot connect to wifi, it says wifi connection is lost. but it worked by booting in windows and other linux partition. right now on this lubuntu, i am sharing my phone to connect to the same wifi. so what is the problem about nm-tray?
<diogenes_> Guest22402, if it's a fresh install then try rebooting the router.
<Guest22402> it is public wifi
<Guest22402> no access to router
<Guest22402> diogenes_:
<cnnx> hi, would lubuntu run on a pentium 3 1ghz with 768 mb? its a computer I have the year 2000
<cnnx> ubuntu dropped support for 32bit but debian kept it right?
<kc2bez> cnnx: the 18.04 LTS release is the last to have 32 bit. Debian still has 32 bit.
#lubuntu 2020-08-17
<lubot> Wayne Houston was added by: Wayne Houston
<Guest76898> i cant upgrade my system to mint 20
<Guest76898> i need help
<guiverc> Guest76898, this is a Lubuntu support room, and Mint is not Lubuntu
<lubot> Katie Harris was added by: Katie Harris
#lubuntu 2020-08-18
<lubot> AA was added by: AA
<Guest77621> hola
<Guest77621> esta app es par lubuntu no?
<happyfr0gg> (Q): Does Ubuntu have drivers available for the new WiFi 6 standard?
#lubuntu 2020-08-19
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @Michaël Van Bogaert [Where do I hand in bugs? … My system crashes several times in one evening … day afte …], People … I finally found a work around … I turned off acpi  … No troubles anymore
<guiverc> :) good to hear @Michael Van Bogaert
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @guiverc [<guiverc> :) good to hear @Michael Van Bogaert], Tx … 🎉 … Costed me months
<lubot> Diana Gayler was added by: Diana Gayler
<lubot> <Matt Sturm> https://i.imgur.com/YMYLCP9.jpg
<oerheks> matt sturm please don't spam, thanks
<oerheks> ops, please remove this dude
<lubot> <nihal697> @oerheks [<oerheks> ops, please remove this dude], They are called spammers for a reason
<lubot> <teward001> handled
#lubuntu 2020-08-20
<lubot> Joanne Williams was added by: Joanne Williams
<Vishrut> hlo
<Vishrut> can u tell me how to install lubuntu alongside linux mint
<guiverc> Vishrut, install alongside would be my choice, https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/1/1.3/installation.html  , or you can manually setup and use Manual Partitioning and select the partition pre-prepared
<guiverc> Vishrut, you didn't provide release info, the manual assumes Lubuntu 20.04 LTS
<Vishrut> yes its lubuntu 20.04
<guiverc> I just booted a box with ISO, and "Install alongisde" is the first option in the install options (mine has two existing GNU/Linux installs)..
<oerheks> lubuntu uses one partition too, guiverc ?
<oerheks> with swapfile
<guiverc> Lubuntu 20.04 installs with a main partition & (u)EFI only on the box I'm using (no swapfile by default on focal)
<guiverc> I'd always enable swapfile myself.. it was default last on 18.04
 * guiverc adds it'll be single partition on older BIOS boxes (no UEFI), again no swap by default
<oerheks> not sure what mint does, if he has 4 partitions already ..
<oerheks> on legacy mbr, that is.
<guiverc> if you already have 4 primary partitions on MBR/legacy, yep you have a problem (you can have >4 but max 4 primary)
<oerheks> GPT  fixes that ancient issue.
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> I'm looking forward to the new lxqt versions 😍 … https://lxqt.github.io/release/2020/04/24/lxqt-0-15-0/
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> funny a few months ago  … When I was a daily Windows user I held  my breath when they announced a new version 😒
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Michaël Van Bogaert [I'm looking forward to the new lxqt versions 😍 … https://lxqt.github.io/release/2 …], It's already in the testing version of 20.10
<sarath> my manual partition was failed during installation of lubuntu.how to complete my installation please help me to complete
<sarath> hiii
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @HMollerCl [It's already in the testing version of 20.10], Great :)
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @sarath [<sarath> my manual partition was failed during installation of lubuntu.how to co …], Do you want to boot with legacy or efi?
<lubot> <Allan Williamson> https://i.imgur.com/sdUlT3R.jpg
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @HMollerCl [It's already in the testing version of 20.10], For when is 20.10 scheduled?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 20.10 -> 2020 - 10 -> 2020 october.
<lubuntu> hello
<lubuntu> somebody can remember me how set the uefi partition?
<lubuntu> im trying to install the 20.04 again and i forgot that
<Guest33674> it ask me for the "esp" flag, but its isnt there, theres just boot and bios-group
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> It worked for me to just make a gpt partition table, make a fat32 partition and mark it as /boot/efi … never needed the esp flag
<Guest33674> the installation asistent asked for it to make the installation safe
<Guest33674> it was the boot flag
<Guest33674> but i was doing it in the worng way i think
<Guest33674> thanks anyways
#lubuntu 2020-08-21
<lubot> <Joanne Williams> (Photo, 512x720) https://i.imgur.com/1cST2kE.jpg
<tbs> hello. i deleted home partition so now im using lubuntu live usb to recover it
<tbs> not home partition. sorry. it s desktop folder
<tbs> i use live usb because i dont want to write data over deleted parts
<tbs> i tried to install testdisk but it seems i dont have enough experience to use it
<tbs> so im here asking if any helpfull one will give me a hand
<tbs> what is su password for lbunutu 20_
<lubot> Kathy Bryant was added by: Kathy Bryant
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @tbs [<tbs> what is su password for lbunutu 20_], Have you tried without password?
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> I thought when you're have a life installatiin from usb you don't need a password
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> Or the one which is on your computer
<lubot> <tbs61> i did change su password so overcome it
<lubot> <tbs61> but still couldnt solve main problem...
<lubot> <tbs61> i used testdisk, i saw there my desktop  folder which is deleted in red color, when i try to recover it, testdisk just recovers one little pic named desktop... anyone can help?
<lubot> <AA> (Photo, 605x811) https://i.imgur.com/q6D9NiY.jpg
<tomreyn> ^ scam, don't fall for it
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tomreyn [<tomreyn> ^ scam, don't fall for it], I deleted it here in Telegram and banned the user.
<tomreyn> thanks kc2bez
<lubot> <Arydev> i have a problem with my wirles mice is not detected by linu
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @Arydev [i have a problem with my wirles mice is not detected by linu], Does the reciever appear? … Do `lsusb | grep make` … Replace make with the factories name for it 😁 sorry for my English  … Just trying 🙂
<lubot> <Arydev> @Michaël Van Bogaert [Does the reciever appear? … Do lsusb | grep make … Replace make with the factories n …], arydev@arydev-aspire5745g:~$ lsusb … Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0489:e011 Foxconn / Hon Hai Acer Bluetooth module … Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub … Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 L
<lubot> inux Foundation 2.0 root hub … Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0402:9665 ALi Corp. Gateway Webcam … Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub … Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub … arydev@arydev-aspire5745g:~$ grep make … ^C … arydev@arydev-aspire5745g:~$ grep make
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> So your mouse is from acer I think. Is that correct?
<lubot> <Arydev> @Michaël Van Bogaert [So your mouse is from acer I think. Is that correct?], no victsing
<lubot> <Arydev> @Arydev [no victsing], Wictsing
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> One of those?
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> https://www.victsing.com/pages/support
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> If so I'm affraid they don't have a driver for Linux
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> But did you take a look in additional drivers?
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> I don't know … Maybe someone else can try
<lubot> <Arydev> @Michaël Van Bogaert [I don't know … Maybe someone else can try], so it workd but i rebooted and dont works amymore
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @Michaël Van Bogaert [https://www.victsing.com/pages/support], And can you tell us what model you have using this website? Is it listed there?
<raub> Lubuntu 18 here: I installed network-manager-openvpn but when I select "VPN COnnections" "add a vpn connection" is greyed out.
<raub> Am I missing a package?
<lubot> <Arydev> @Michaël Van Bogaert [And can you tell us what model you have using this website? Is it listed there?], victsing pc140a
<lubot> <Arydev> @Michaël Van Bogaert [And can you tell us what model you have using this website? Is it listed there?], https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1769/5297/files/VTPC140AB_User_Manual.pdf?70700
<lubot> L31FY was added by: L31FY
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> I had to eat first
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> I'll read a little in the manual en google a little
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> I don't know … Sorry … Maybe someone else can help … But I don't think the factory supports linux :/
<lubot> <Arydev> no frobably is sonthing with the pairing part
<lubot> <Arydev> we but why worked but now dosent i changed the usb port
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> You can try other usb ports … but how long ago did you put new batteries into it?
#lubuntu 2020-08-22
<piercedwater> hi :)
<piercedwater> installed lubuntu on my dell latitude d630 and it runs great. thanks for the free os (that works well)
<piercedwater> maybe i'll stick around and try to help some people :D
<guiverc> :)  glad it's working for you.   All help is greatly appreciated :)
<piercedwater> trying to think of ideas for what i can use it for
<piercedwater> run freebsd on my desktop, so i guess rdp/vnc would be a good start
<lubot> <Arydev> so my mouse shuts down wile muving it 10 s afte i turn it on
<guiverc> @Arydev, if it's run by batteries, the batteries maybe need a charge, or are near EOL (ie. can no longer hold a charge..)  If that's the case they'll perform the same on another OS (you could test using a *live* environment if you don't have another box handy)
<lubot> <Arydev> @guiverc [<guiverc> @Arydev, if it's run by batteries, the batteries maybe need a charge, …], no the batery i new and fully charged
<lubot> <Arydev> @guiverc [<guiverc> @Arydev, if it's run by batteries, the batteries maybe need a charge, …], i teste with mint same resuls
<guiverc> if another OS responds the same... I'd blame the batteries are near EOL ie. no longer holding the charge, so reporting fully-charged when they're not (full charge maybe as little as 3% of whatever ~10secs of use is)
<lubot> <Arydev> @guiverc [<guiverc> if another OS responds the same... I'd blame the batteries are near EO …], hwe i both the baterys yesterday are new
<lubot> <Arydev> @guiverc [<guiverc> if another OS responds the same... I'd blame the batteries are near EO …], that i thinked was thw problem but isnt i trye changing the ports nothing
<guiverc> if the batteries are removable, i'd test with a multimeter & try and assess the health of the batteries, and/or charger.  the only other cause I can think of is RF interference from other device(s), where it'll no longer do it at another location (if easily tested)... I can't think of any Lubuntu cause; and you've ruled out Lubuntu anyway as Mint does it too
<lubot> <Arydev> @guiverc [<guiverc> if the batteries are removable, i'd test with a multimeter & try and a …], i tested that is 1.5
<lubot> <Arydev> @guiverc [<guiverc> if the batteries are removable, i'd test with a multimeter & try and a …], no i think is some config or drivers idk but the bateries are good
<guiverc> you haven't said what release of Lubuntu, but i'd take note of it's software stack, the Mint software stack you used (which I'll assume you tried something different.. I would have used something non-Ubuntu based to test it myself).. which provides some clue..
<guiverc> software stack meaning what release, if LTS release you have two stacks you can choose from (GA or HWE - in simple terms it's kernel choice.. but that's missing some detail)
<lubot> <Arydev> @guiverc [<guiverc> software stack meaning what release, if LTS release you have two stack …], so i am new to terminal idk how i know what is is lts 20 somting like thet
<guiverc> Lubuntu 20.04 (lubuntu is a desktop so releases are yy.mm in format, yy is used only by specialist releases & not server or desktop) has only a single stack; 5.4 kernel (GA & HWE are currently identical for 20.04/focal).
<guiverc> fyi: 20.04 means the 2020-April release (yy.mm being year.month of release)
<lexichan> hey, anyone here?
<lexichan> pretty archaic this place eh
<tomreyn> !ask | lexichan
<ubottu> lexichan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> also "welcome!" ;)
<lexichan> Ah, sorry, didn't expect to get a reply, hello to you
<tomreyn> hi, so you don't actually have a question then?
<lexichan> No, sorry, I didn't see the offtopic channel eheh
<tomreyn> ok ;)
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> how come that the iso file doesn't get updated on http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/?
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> (Photo, 1096x605) https://i.imgur.com/3sa2RKb.jpg
<guiverc> @Michael Van Bogaert, because that ISO hasn't changed.. a new 20.04.1 iso is what was related (different ISO)
<guiverc> sorry s/related/released/
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> I don't understand it quite  … because when one installs that iso … the OS starts updating … It's it possible to include the updates in that iso file?
<guiverc> if you want to install the original 20.04 release; use the 20.04 ISO, if you want the updated packages use (rather than download after install) use the 20.04.1 ISO - http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/20.04.1/release/
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> ok … I'm with you now … tx :)
<guiverc> there are certain very rare circumstances where people want the original ISO  (before an upgrade occurred that their box doesn't like for example; allowing them to apt-mark the older package for some reason maybe)
<lubot> 23 was added by: 23
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> That and … We use the static release model
#lubuntu 2020-08-23
<lubot> Sosos was added by: Sosos
<Ibanex_SX> hello, i recently installed lubuntu 20.04 on my PC, but when I'm trying to update all the packages, i get some error. Could someone share the sources.list contents of their lubuntu?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @Ibanex_SX [<Ibanex_SX> hello, i recently installed lubuntu 20.04 on my PC, but when I'm try …], can you copy the error it is giving?
<Ibanex_SX> sudo apt-get updateHit:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal InRelease                      Get:2 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal-security InRelease [107 kB]   Get:3 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal-updates InRelease [111 kB]Get:4 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal-backports InRelease [98.3 kB]Get:5
<Ibanex_SX> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal-updates/main i386 Packages [196 kB]Get:6 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal-updates/main amd64 Packages [326 kB]Err:6 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal-updates/main amd64 Packages  Hash Sum mismatch  Hashes of expected file:   - Filesize:326000 [weak]   -
<Ibanex_SX> SHA256:b1ef45627aa4110caae77200f380351c794097a1e0e61aff7af88e80fb1df17f   - SHA1:6ff891a8780069f7d9f702cc382ddf8572b29d7a [weak]   - MD5Sum:1f35b6be3ed2cc11dc876fa7e5172d6c [weak]  Hashes of received file:   - SHA256:6cf6768020e62de2ff71524a608bc731c43c059a4a3d475498fbf8c32357b6c6   - SHA1:f96a93918f4a315b1af0c695b363ea021897630d [weak]   -
<Ibanex_SX> MD5Sum:4c3378f8f59e7a8f18619b309e70c3f9 [weak]   - Filesize:326000 [weak]  Last modification reported: Sun, 23 Aug 2020 07:19:52 +0000  Release file created at: Sun, 23 Aug 2020 10:32:05 +0000Get:7 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal-updates/main Translation-en [123 kB]Get:8 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal-updates/main amd64 DEP-11
<Ibanex_SX> Metadata [196 kB]Get:9 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal-updates/main DEP-11 48x48 Icons [47.6 kB]Get:10 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal-updates/main DEP-11 64x64 Icons [72.9 kB]Get:11 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal-updates/main DEP-11 128x128 Icons [156 kB]Get:12 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal-updates/main amd64 c-n-f
<Ibanex_SX> Metadata [8,476 B]Get:13 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal-updates/restricted amd64 Packages [29.3 kB]Get:14 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal-updates/restricted i386 Packages [6,356 B]Get:15 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal-updates/restricted Translation-en [7,768 B]Get:16 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal-updates/universe
<Ibanex_SX> i386 Packages [84.7 kB]Fetched 1,572 kB in 6s (285 kB/s)   Reading package lists... DoneE: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal-updates/main/binary-amd64/by-hash/SHA256/b1ef45627aa4110caae77200f380351c794097a1e0e61aff7af88e80fb1df17f  Hash Sum mismatch
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @Ibanex_SX [<Ibanex_SX> i386 Packages [84.7 kB]Fetched 1,572 kB in 6s (285 kB/s)   Reading p …], Try this … https://askubuntu.com/questions/41605/trouble-downloading-packages-list-due-to-a-hash-sum-mismatch-error
<Ibanex_SX> it works, thanks a lot!
<genadiy> Кирилл лох кста
